# knitting tea party 24 july '15



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party 24 July 15

It certainly seems like July has zoomed by  another week and it will be the first of august. I hope all are excited as I am for the knit-a-palooza to be in full swing with needles smoking away and the conversations flowing and all having a delightful time. Heidi has regularly been praying for perfect weather this year  maybe third time will be the charm. We have two tents  the kind with four poles and canvas only on the top that we are planning on putting up  weather permitting  anyone else wanting to bring one would be neat also. I was just thinking if we were to be outside I am sure there are many that would want to be in the shade.

Today is warm  bright sun with blue skies  a few puffy white clouds floating by  and a nice breeze  very pleasant outdoors if you are in the shade. It seems baseball bleachers are always right in the sun. lol evidently we are not done with baseball  think there is another tournament next weekend.

The folks are going camping the fifth of august for four or five days  they will celebrate the august birthdays while they are gone. I will drive up to spend Thursday with them to help celebrate. Gary on the fourth  Heidi and Alexis on the eighth  Jake (Garys youngest son) also has a birthday in there somewhere. Daniel and Josiah also have august birthdays. Think I got everyone.

My computer is very slow and acting a bit wonky  I have way too many windows open  close to thirty  so I will start emptying them by listing some recipes that I hope you will enjoy.

Lets begin with some gluten free  vegan  vegetarian choices.

Gluten Free Zucchini Ricotta Gnocchi by NICOLE HUNN

Ricotta gnocchi is way, way easier than potato gnocchi (although I bet you could replace the ricotta cheese in this recipe with peeled, boiled and mashed potatoes and make potato zucchini gnocchiif youre dairy free try that. For ricotta gnocchi, instead of preparing the potatoes, all you do is drain the ricotta cheese. Different ricotta cheese will have different levels of moisture. Typically, the higher the quality of cheese, the less moisture - although some lower quality versions have much, much less moisture because they have added starches. The more moisture you drain from your ricotta, the less additional flour youll need when you shape the little gems. One final selling point: theyre light and fluffy and full of flavorall without an oven.

5 servings
Ingredients

For the gnocchi

1 1/2 cups (210 g) all purpose gluten free flour (I used Better Batter), plus more for shaping
½ teaspoon xanthan gum (omit if your blend already contains it)
1 teaspoon kosher salt
2 ounces Parmigiano-Reggiano cheese, finely grated (about 3/4 cup)
1 egg (50g, weighed out of shell), beaten
1 pound (16 ounces) part-skim or whole milk ricotta cheese, drained of excess liquid (I use a fine mesh strainer placed above a large bowl)
3 cups zucchini and yellow squash, grated and squeezed dry of all liquid (375 g)* (from about 3 medium zucchini/squash)

For serving

Extra virgin olive oil
Tomato sauce
Fresh or dried herbs

*I squeeze the liquid out of grated zucchini and squash by placing it, about 1/4 cup at a time, in a tea towel, rolling up the towel and twisting it to squeeze out all of the liquid. You can use whatever combination of zucchini and yellow squash you would like, or all one or the other.

Directions

Make the dough:

In the bowl of food processor fitted with the steel blade, place all of the gnocchi ingredients in the order in which they are listed. Pulse until the mixture begins to come together. Turn the food processor on high and process until the mixture is thick and well-combined. Turn it out onto a lightly floured flat surface, sprinkle lightly with more flour, and pat into a disk. Cover tightly with plastic wrap and place the dough in the refrigerator to chill for 10 minutes.

Shape the dough:

Once the dough has chilled, remove the plastic wrap and place on a lightly floured surface. Using a sharp knife or a bench scraper, cut off pieces of dough and roll them into rounds that are about 1 1/2-inches in diameter, sprinkling lightly with more flour to prevent sticking. Using the fingers of both hands and pushing away from your body, roll each round into a rope of dough about 6-inches long, and about 3/4-inch in diameter. Be careful not to push down on the dough, but rather roll it out. Sprinkle lightly with additional flour as necessary. Using a sharp knife or bench scraper, cut the ropes of dough into 1-inch long pieces. Mark the top of each piece with the floured tines of a fork to make ridges. Continue to flour the tines of the fork as necessary to prevent sticking.

To cook the gnocchi:

drop them in batches in generously salted boiling water for about 3 minutes. The gnocchi will float after they have been boiling for about 2 minutes. Continue to boil for another minute before removing with a strainer and placing on a plate in a single layer, so they do not stick together. Do not overcook or the gnocchi will begin to fall apart. Drizzle lightly with olive oil to prevent sticking. Serve with tomato sauce, and fresh or dried herbs.

Inspired by Closet Cooking. Adapted from the Ricotta Gnocchi recipe on page 128 of my first cookbook, Gluten Free on a Shoestring.

http://glutenfreeonashoestring.com/gluten-free-zucchini-ricotta-gnocchi/

the next two recipes go together. I am sorry I dont have the recipe for the xantham gumless flour she uses  if you have a recipe for making your own GF flour you could use that and leave out the xantham gum.

Gluten Free Strawberry Shortcake Cheesecake
NICOLE HUNN

If youve never baked a sponge cake before, nows the time. There is the small matter of the proper pans to use for both the sponge cake (a regular cake pan) and the shortcake-cheesecake (a springform pan). Since the sponge cake will shrink a bit during baking, youll need to bake it in a slightly larger pan than your springform panand then trim it to fit. You want a snug fit for baking the cheesecake, or the cheesecake batter run down the sides of the spongcake during baking. I used a 9-inch cake pan for the sponge cake, and an 8-inch round springform pan. You could also line a 9-inch springform pan with a couple of layers of foil to fill in that gap. The edges of the cake wont be as clean, thats all.

Sponge cake is nice and light and not overly sweet at all, and this cheesecake is relatively low-sugar. The method is actually quite simple, too, especially when you make the sponge cake ahead of time.

1 8-inch cake

Ingredients

1 recipe Gluten Free Sponge Cake
2 tablespoons seedless strawberry jelly, jam or preserves, melted
1 1/2 8-ounce packages (12 ounces) cream cheese, at room temperature
1/2 cup (100 g) granulated sugar
2 teaspoons pure vanilla extract
2 eggs (100 g, weighed out of shell), at room temperature
3/4 cup (6 fluid ounces) heavy whipping cream, chilled
1/4 cup (29 g) confectioners sugar
1 cup fresh strawberries, hulled and sliced

Directions

Prepare the sponge cake:

according to the recipe instructions. If possible, bake in a 10-inch round pan, as the cake will shrink during baking. Otherwise, bake in a 9-inch round baking pan. Set aside to cool completely. The sponge cake can be made up to 3 days ahead of time, cooled and wrapped tightly and stored at room temperature, or frozen for longer storage. Defrost at room temperature before proceeding with the recipe.

Trim the sponge cake:

Preheat your oven to 325°F. Grease a 9-inch round springform pan (if you used a 10-inch round cake pan to make the sponge cake), or an 8-inch round springform pan (if you used a 9-inch round cake pan). Using a serrated knife, trim the edge of the sponge cake to fit snugly in the springform pan. Using a pastry brush, paint the top of the sponge cake with the melted strawberry jelly, and place the sponge cake in the prepared springform pan.

Make the cheesecake layer:

In the bowl of a stand mixer fitted with the paddle attachment, or a large bowl with a handheld mixer, beat the cream cheese until light and fluffy. Add the granulated sugar, vanilla and eggs, one at a time, beating well to combine after each addition. The mixture should be thick and very smooth.

Pour the cheesecake mixture on top of the sponge cake in the springform pan and spread it into an even layer with a spatula. Place the springform pan on a sheet of aluminum foil, and place in the center of the preheated oven.

Bake until the cheesecake is set, and has no more than a slight jiggle in the center when shaken gently from side to side (about 50 minutes). Turn off the oven and prop open the oven door slightly. Allow the cake to sit in the oven for 10 minutes before removing it and placing it in the refrigerator to chill for about 15 minutes before unfolding the cake and allowing it to cool completely on the springform pan bottom.

Make the topping and assemble:

In the bowl of a stand mixer fitted with a paddle attachment or a large bowl with a hand mixer, beat the heavy whipping cream and the confectioners sugar on medium-high speed until stiff (but not dry) peaks form (about 3 minutes). Spread the whipped cream on top of the cooled cake and top with the sliced strawberries. Slice and serve.

Adapted from Kraft.

http://glutenfreeonashoestring.com/gluten-free-strawberry-shortcake-cheesecake/

Gluten Free Sponge Cake by NICOLE HUNN

Gluten free sponge cake is a light and airy treat that I think of almost like a blank gluten free cake canvas. It has such mild flavor that I can serve it however I like: with or without fruit, with just a big dollop of whipped cream, or with a drizzle of simple syrup. And its the perfect end to a big meal on a warm day. Remember that its called sponge cake, though! Its very simple, and anything but a typical, super-moist gluten free cake.

Gluten free sponge cake is very similar to gluten free angel food cake, but it makes use of the egg yolks instead of just the whites, resulting in a more flavorful, slightly more moist cake. And although I really do not like to sift flours, both sponge cake and angel food cake call for sifting. Im sorry I love you and its worth it.

A word about the gluten free flour blend in this recipe. Please use my basic Xanthan Gum-Free Basic Gluten Free Flour Blend, or your favorite, comparable blend. But no xanthan gum! I learned the hard way that if you include xanthan gum in this recipe, the egg yolk mixture clumps terribly and leads to a lumpy, clumpy sponge cake.

1 9-inch round cake

INGREDIENTS

4 eggs (240 g, out of shell), separated
3/4 cup (150 g) granulated sugar
2 tablespoons freshly squeezed lemon juice
10 tablespoons (88 g) Basic Gluten Free Blend (Xanthan Gum free)
2 tablespoons (18 g) cornstarch
1/4 teaspoon kosher salt
1 teaspoon pure vanilla extract

DIRECTIONS

Preheat your oven to 350°F. Grease a 9-inch round cake pan well and set it aside.

In the bowl of your stand mixer fitted with the paddle attachment (or a large bowl with a hand mixer), place the egg yolks and 1/2 cup (100 g) sugar, and beat on medium-high speed until pale yellow. Sift the flour blend, cornstarch and salt into the egg yolk mixture, and beat until well-combined. Transfer the egg yolk mixture to a small bowl and set aside.

Clean out the mixer bowl very well, and place the egg whites and lemon juice in the bowl, fitted with the whisk attachment. Beat the egg whites on medium-high speed until soft peaks form. Add the remaining 1/4 cup (50 g) sugar, and beat until glossy, stiff (but not dry) peaks form. With the mixer on medium speed, slowly pour the egg yolk mixture and the vanilla into the egg white mixture, and beat until just combined. The mixture should be smooth and glossy.

Pour the batter into the prepared pan, and spread into an even layer. Place in the center of the preheated oven and bake until the cake has begun to pull away from the sides of the pan and a toothpick inserted in the center comes out clean (30 to 40 minutes). Allow the cake to cool in the pan for about 10 minutes before transferring to a wire rack to cool completely.

Serving Suggestion: Slice the cake in half horizontally, fill with fresh whipped cream and a layer of sliced strawberries. Top with more whipped cream and another layer of sliced strawberries. Chill for about 2 hours before serving. TIP: If you plan to slice the cake in half, freeze it for a few hours first!

http://glutenfreeonashoestring.com/gluten-free-sponge-cake/

Gluten Free Coconut Macaroons by NICOLE HUNN

Especially since this recipe doesnt need any sweetened condensed milk like some recipes, I really like making them with unsweetened coconut. It really allows us to control the sugar so the other flavors shine through brilliantly. But I also include instructions for how to make these gorgeous nuggets with sweetened coconut, in case thats all you can find.

24 macaroons

Ingredients

3/4 cup (105 g) basic gum-free gluten free flour blend (69 g superfine white rice flour + 23 g potato starch + 13 g tapioca starch)
1/2 teaspoon baking powder
1/2 teaspoon kosher salt
3 3/4 cups (450 g) unsweetened flaked (shredded) coconut*
1 egg (50 g, weighed out of shell) at room temperature, beaten
3/4 cup (164 g) packed light brown sugar
1 teaspoon pure vanilla extract (or half pure vanilla extract, half pure almond extract)
2 egg whites (50 g)
1/4 cup (50 g) granulated sugar
4 ounces miniature semi-sweet chocolate chips (optional)
*A note about coconut: If you would like to use sweetened coconut, to control for sweetness, omit the granulated sugar.

Directions

Preheat your oven to 350°F. Line a large rimmed baking sheet with unbleached parchment paper and set it aside.

In a large bowl, place the flour blend, baking powder and salt, and whisk to combine. Add the coconut and mix to combine.

In a small bowl, place the egg, brown sugar and vanilla, beat to combine well, and add to the large bowl of coconut. First with a spoon and then with clean hands, mix to combine. Set the bowl aside.

In a separate, medium-size bowl, place the egg whites and beat on medium speed with a handheld mixer until soft peaks form. Add the granulated sugar and continue to beat until stiff peaks form.

Add the beaten egg white mixture to the large bowl of coconut, and mix until well-combined and all of the coconut is moistened and holds together.

Add the optional chocolate chips, and mix until evenly distributed throughout.

Using a large spring-loaded ice cream scoop or two spoons, drop the cookie dough in tight mounds of about 2 tablespoons each on the prepared baking sheet, about 1-inch apart from one another. They will not spread at all during baking.

Place in the center of the preheated oven and bake until golden brown underneath and beginning to brown on top (about 20 minutes).

Remove from the oven and allow to cool on the baking sheet for about 10 minutes or until firm.

Store in a sealed glass container at room temperature to maintain crispness.

http://glutenfreeonashoestring.com/gluten-free-coconut-macaroons/

Grain-Free Dairy-Free Apple Pie Cake Chrystal Carver

Usually with apple cakes, the majority of the preparation time is in peeling and cutting the apples. Did you know that you can leave the peel on? Especially if you are chopping or shredding the apple, save yourself some time and leave it. Its better for you anyways (just make sure to wash the apple before use/consumption). The peel packs most of the fiber and vitamins and it will soften as it bakes. I promise you wont even know its there!

You are not limited to tart apples that are usually called for in pie recipes. This recipe can be whipped up using any type of apple. Thats right  you read that correctly. You can pull any apple out of your refrigerator right now and make a delicious cake. The main reason the apple is the recipe is to add sweetness and nutrients. The cinnamon and nutmeg add spice giving you the combination of flavors you find in most apple pies. Yum.

INGREDIENTS:

1 1/2 cups almond flour (or almond meal)
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon baking soda
1 teaspoon cinnamon
1/2 teaspoon nutmeg
3 eggs, room temperature
2 tablespoons coconut oil, melted
1/4 cup raw honey
1 medium apple, cored and shredded (skin on)

METHOD:

Preheat oven to 350°F (180°C). Grease a 9-inch round glass pan or line a cupcake pan with 10 paper liners; set aside.

In a large mixing bowl, whisk almond flour, salt, baking soda, cinnamon, and nutmeg. Add eggs, oil, and honey. Stir in the shredded apple.

For cake: Use a spatula and scrape the batter into your prepared glass pan. Bake for 25-27 minutes or until the center is set. Remove from the oven and cool completely before serving. Store in an airtight container in the refrigerator or the freezer.

For muffins: Pour batter (about 1/4 cup) into 10 paper liners. Bake for 25-27 minutes or until the center is set. Remove from the oven and cool completely before serving. Store in an airtight container in the refrigerator or the freezer.

http://mylifewithfoodallergies.com/index/grain-free-dairy-free-apple-pie-cake/

MISO GLAZED TOFU WITH SOBA

5 Servings

Ingredients

3 tablespoons canola oil 
4 tablespoons rice vinegar 
2 1/2 tablespoons white miso 
1 tablespoon minced peeled ginger 
1 tablespoon minced garlic 
1 1/2 tablespoons low sodium soy sauce 
2 teaspoons honey 
1 teaspoon dark sesame oil 
1 package uncooked soba noodles (mine was 9 oz) 
1 1/2 (14 oz.) packages of extra-firm tofu, drained 
6 ounce cremini mushrooms, quartered 
1 cup snow peas, cut into pieces 
1/2 cup chopped green onions 
sesame seeds for garnish

Directions

1. Combine 1 tablespoon canola oil and next 7 ingredients through sesame oil, stirring well with a whisk. Alternatively, place in a seal able jar and shake it up well.

2. Cook noodles according to package directions; drain and toss with 1/4 cup of the miso mixture. Set aside in a bowl.

3. Heat a large skillet over high heat. Add 1 tablespoon canola oil, swirl to coat pan and add tofu. Cook 3 minutes on each side or until golden brown. Add 2 tablespoons of the miso mix and toss to coat. Remove from pan and keep warm.

4. Add remaining oil to the pan and then add mushrooms, saute for a few minutes, then add snow peas and green onions. Saute until snow peas are turning bright, then add to the soba noodle mix with any remaining miso mixture. Toss all to coat well and then arrange on plates with a piece of tofu atop. Sprinkle with sesame seeds if desired.

Nutrients: Servings Per Recipe: 5 Servings - Amount Per Serving - Calories: 415 - Total Fat: 11g = Sodium: 1140mg - Total Carbs: 65g - Dietary Fiber: 3g - Protein: 15g

http://www.joyofkosher.com/recipes/miso-glazed-tofu-with-soba/

Gluten-Free Tomato Tart By Lisa Stander-Horel

A tomato tart makes a perfect quick dinner. Its also wonderful with Bloody Marys for a Sunday brunch. Change the flavor of this versatile tart by varying the filling: Use herbed goat cheese, olive tapenade, and French Dijon mustard or fig jam, as desired. Or try Tomato Chutney with Ginger as a filling. The tart will look and taste best when made with a variety of tomatoes, such as heirlooms and reds for a large tart and Campari or cherry for small tarts. This recipe makes one 10-inch tart or six 4½-inch tarts. For best results, use tart pans with removable bottoms. The dough can be made ahead and refrigerated up to 4 days.

Savory Crust

2⅓ cups gluten-free all-purpose flour blend of choice
½ teaspoon kosher salt
¼ teaspoon garlic powder
¼ teaspoon dried basil
8 tablespoons unsalted butter,* chilled
6 tablespoons Spectrum shortening
¼-⅓ cup cold water

Fillings

1 pound tomatoes, sliced and seeded (Roma, cherry, heirloom, Campari)
½ cup soft herbed goat cheese or
¼ cup fig jam or ¼ cup olive tapenade or ¼ cup Dijon mustard
½ cup minced fresh basil
2 tablespoons minced fresh oregano or 1 teaspoon dried oregano
2 cloves garlic, minced
1-2 tablespoons good-quality olive oil
-Salt and pepper, to taste

Directions

1. Cut tomatoes into 1/8-inch thick slices and remove liquid and seeds. Place slices on a paper towel and sprinkle with salt. Let drain while you prepare the crust.

2. In the bowl of a food processer, whisk together flour, salt, garlic powder and dried basil until combined. Add butter and shortening and pulse until mixture forms uneven coarse crumbs. Add water, a little at a time, and pulse until dough forms a ragged ball. (You may not need all the water.) Dump dough onto a sheet of plastic wrap and knead it just until all pieces are mixed together.

3. If making a 10-inch tart, divide dough into 2 equal pieces. (Youll use only half for this recipe. Reserve the other half for another use.) If making 4½-inch tarts, divide dough into 6 equal pieces. Wrap dough pieces in plastic wrap and refrigerate an hour.

4. Roll chilled dough between sheets of plastic wrap and place in tart pan(s), pressing to fit and repairing any cracks. Refrigerate tart pan(s) 30 minutes before filling and baking.

5. Preheat oven to 350°F.

6. Spread one filling of choice (goat cheese, fig jam, olive tapenade or Dijon mustard) evenly over the bottom of the crust to the edges, taking care not to tear the crust. Sprinkle basil and oregano over the filling. Top with minced garlic. Then place a generous layer of sliced tomatoes over the top, overlapping and interweaving the slices and pressing them gently to fit. Drizzle with olive oil.

7. Put tart pan(s) on a baking sheet to catch drips. Place in preheated oven and bake 40 to 45 minutes for 10-inch tart (25 to 30 minutes for small tarts) or until crust is light-golden brown, tomatoes are thoroughly cooked and filling is piping hot.

8. Remove from oven and cool on a rack 15 minutes. Serve warm.
Each serving contains 479 calories, 33g total fat, 17g saturated fat, 0g trans fat, 49mg cholesterol, 238mg sodium, 43g carbohydrate, 2g fiber, 2g sugars, 5g protein, 29 Est GL.
*For Dairy-Free Savory Crust, replace the butter with an equal amount of Spectrum shortening or Earth Balance buttery sticks.
http://www.glutenfreeandmore.com/recipes/Gluten-Free-Tomato-Tart

Gluten-Free Strawberry-Rhubarb Pie

We're smitten with all things strawberry-rhubarb, and recently became determined to make it a part of our gluten-free baking repertoire. Our flaky, tender, gluten-free pie crust is a true highlight of the pie, and captures all the flavorful juices of the strawberries and rhubarb as the pie bakes. This is a true summertime pie worthy of a large, melting scoop of vanilla ice cream.

Makes one 9 pie  8/12 servings

Ingredients

Crust

double batch of our Gluten-Free Pie Crust recipe; or your favorite gluten-free double pie crust recipe

Filling

1 1/4 cups sugar
2 tablespoons quick-cooking tapioca
1/4 teaspoon salt
3 1/2 to 4 cups lightly packed diced rhubarb, fresh or frozen
3 cups hulled, quartered strawberries, fresh or frozen
1 tablespoon butter

Tips from our bakers

Using a metal pie pan and two different oven positions for baking this pie will prevent your bottom crust from becoming soggy from the filling.

The top of this pie will brown well; but brushing it with milk and sprinkling it with sugar will enhance its browning, and add sparkle and sweet crunch to your pie.

If rhubarb is not available where you are or not in season, you can make this pie with all strawberries. You'll want to reduce the amount of sugar you use to 1/2 to 3/4 cup, depending on how fresh they are.

To prevent any possible oven spills, place the pie on a baking sheet before putting it into the oven; it'll be easier to transport that way, too.

Directions

1) Position one oven rack at the bottom level and the second rack in the middle of the oven. Preheat the oven to 425°F.

2) Roll the pie dough into a 12" to 13" circle on a piece of plastic wrap, a silicone rolling mat, or in a pie bag that's been heavily sprinkled with gluten-free flour or flour blend. Invert the crust into a lightly-greased 9" pie pan, pressing it into the pan. Refrigerate it while you make the filling.

3) To make the filling: Whisk together the sugar, tapioca, and salt.

4) Toss the rhubarb and strawberries with the sugar mixture. Spoon the fruit into the pan, filling it about 3/4 full and mounding the filling a bit in the center.

5) Place dabs of the butter atop the filling, then return the pie to the refrigerator.

6) Roll the remaining crust into an 11" circle.

7) Invert the crust atop the filling and, using your fingers or the tines of a fork, crimp and/or pinch the edge of the top crust with the edge of the bottom crust to seal.

8) Bake the pie on the bottom oven rack for 20 minutes. Reduce the oven temperature to 350°F, move the pie to the middle rack, and bake for 30 to 40 minutes, until the filling is bubbling and the crust nicely browned; it's helpful to have a pie shield or some foil at the ready in case the edge of the crust begins to brown too quickly.

9) Remove the pie from the oven, and let it cool for an hour or so, to set.

10) The pie may be served warm, but it'll be a bit messy; it sets as it cools. Top with vanilla ice cream or whipped cream, if desired.

Yield: one 9" pie, 8 to 12 servings.

http://www.kingarthurflour.com/recipes/gluten-free-strawberry-rhubarb-pie-recipe

Gluten-Free Pie Crust

We're proud of the flaky texture of this crust, which can be difficult to achieve with gluten-free ingredients. Thorough baking and a golden brown color will give this crust a wonderful toasty flavor. This is enough for a single 9" crust, but can easily be doubled to make a two-crust pie.

Note that the Instant ClearJel used here is optional; it's not packaged in a gluten-free facility, and thus isn't suitable for celiacs, or for those with a strong allergy to gluten.

Ingredients

1 1/4 cups King Arthur Gluten-Free Multi-Purpose Flour or brown rice flour blend*
1 tablespoon sugar
2 teaspoons Instant ClearJel (optional; not packed in a gluten-free facility)
1/2 teaspoon xanthan gum
1/2 teaspoon salt
6 tablespoons cold butter 
1 large egg 
2 teaspoons lemon juice or vinegar
*See recipe for this blend below.

Tips from our bakers

The egg yolk makes this crust vulnerable to burned edges, so always shield the edges of the crust, with aluminum foil or a pie shield, to protect them while baking.

To pre-bake without filling, preheat the oven to 375°F. Line the bottom with pie weights, and bake for 25 minutes. Remove the weights, and bake for an additional 10 to 15 minutes, till the crust is a light golden brown.

Making fruit pie? Apply strong heat to the bottom crust at the beginning of the baking time to prevent sogginess. For best results, use a metal (aluminum preferred) pie pan. Bake at 425°F on the bottom rack of your oven for 20 minutes, then reduce the heat to 350°F, move your pie to the middle rack, and continue to bake until the crust is golden and the filling is bubbly.

If you're baking a custard pie in this crust, we recommend pre-baking as directed above, then cooling the crust until you can touch it comfortably before pouring in the custard. Bake the custard-filled pie at the moderate heat such pies require; your recipe will indicate what that is. Don't forget the pie shield for this second bake as well.

The top of a double-crust pie will brown OK; but brushing it with milk and sprinkling it with sugar will enhance its browning, and add sparkle and sweet crunch to your pie.

For an egg-free crust, substitute 4 tablespoons cold water for the egg and lemon juice (or vinegar). If necessary, stir in additional cold water, a teaspoon at a time, until the dough holds together.

Directions

1) Lightly grease a 9" pie pan.

2) Whisk together the flour or flour blend, sugar, ClearJel, xanthan gum, and salt.

3) Cut the cold butter into pats, then work the pats into the flour mixture till it's crumbly, with some larger, pea-sized chunks of butter remaining.

4) Whisk the egg and vinegar or lemon juice together till very foamy. Mix into the dry ingredients. Stir until the mixture holds together, adding 1 to 3 additional tablespoons cold water if necessary.

5) Shape into a ball and chill for an hour, or up to overnight.

6) Allow the dough to rest at room temperature for 10 to 15 minutes before rolling.

7) Roll out on a piece of plastic wrap, on a silicone rolling mat, or in a pie bag that's been heavily sprinkled with gluten-free flour or flour blend. Invert the crust into the prepared pie pan.

8) Fill and bake as your pie recipe directs.

Yield: crust for one 9" single-crust pie.

*Make your own blend:

Many of our gluten-free recipes use our King Arthur Gluten-Free Multi-Purpose Flour, which includes ingredients that reduce the grittiness sometimes found in gluten-free baked goods. Our flour also increases the shelf life of your treats, keeping them fresh longer.

The following make-at-home blend, featuring stabilized brown rice flour, works pretty well when substituted; and it tastes better than a blend using regular brown rice flour.

Whisk together 6 cups (28 1/2 ounces) King Arthur stabilized brown rice flour; 2 cups (10 3/4 ounces) potato starch; and 1 cup (4 ounces) tapioca flour or tapioca starch. Store airtight at room temperature. Note: You can substitute white rice flour for the brown rice flour if you like; it'll make your baked goods grittier (unless you manage to find a finely ground version).

Nutrition information: Serving Size: 1/8 of recipe, 43g Servings Per Batch: 8 Amount Per Serving: Calories: 173 Calories from Fat: 84 Total Fat: 9g Saturated Fat: 6g Trans Fat: 0g Cholesterol: 49mg Sodium: 156mg Total Carbohydrate: 20g Dietary Fiber: 0g Sugars: 2g Protein: 1g

http://www.kingarthurflour.com/recipes/gluten-free-pie-crust-recipe

Crazy Cake

Recently I was asked to bring a dessert that was gluten free, dairy free and egg free to a bridal shower. I have made this cake for years even before there were allergies in the family and knew it would be a hit. I used Namaste Gluten Free All Purpose Flour Mix. Even though this chocolate cake is free of dairy, eggs, and I substituted gluten free flour it still resulted in a very moist and tasty cake. Frost with your favorite frosting. My favorite frostings are just below the cake recipe, or just sprinkle with icing sugar and berries for a simple yet beautiful result.

Ingredients

1 1/2 c. regular flour (or gluten free all purpose mix)
1 c. sugar
1 tsp. baking soda
3 tbsp. heaping cocoa powder
1/2 c. oil
1/2 tsp. salt
1 tbsp. vinegar
1 c. cold water

Directions

Sift all the dry ingredients in a bowl. Mix all the dry ingredients.
Add the oil, vinegar and water.

Pour into an 8x8 well greased cake pan.

Bake at 350 for 30-35 minutes.

Or make 12 cup cakes and bake for 20 minutes.

Pudding Frosting:

1 package dream whip
1 1/2 c. cold milk
1 small package instant chocolate pudding mix

Beat together well until thick and creamy.

Burnt Coconut Frosting: 
(my personal favorite and it tastes even better the next day)

1/3 c. brown sugar
1/2 c. unsweetened coconut
3 Tbsp. butter
2 Tbsp. milk
3 tbsp. corn syrup
1/2 tsp. vanilla

1.	Mix all the ingredients together in a saucepan. 
2.	On medium heat, bring to boil. 
3.	Boil for 3 minutes. 
4.	Pour over the cake and brown under the broiler until golden brown, watching closely as not to burn the topping.

http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2015/07/flash-back-friday-crazy-cake

Gluten-Free Sandwich Bread

Ingredients

3 cups King Arthur Gluten-Free Multi-Purpose Flour or brown rice flour blend*
3 tablespoons sugar
2 teaspoons instant yeast
1 1/4 teaspoons salt
1 1/4 teaspoons xanthan gum
1 cup warm milk 
4 tablespoons soft butter 
3 large eggs


Tips from our bakers

	When baking in a bread machine, use an additional 1 large egg and 1 ounce (3 tablespoons) gluten-free flour. For best results, use a bread machine that has a pre-programmed gluten-free setting.

Like a baguette, this bread has a short shelf life. For best texture, reheat or toast after the first day.

Make delicious cheese bread by reducing the sugar in the recipe to 1 tablespoon; and stirring 1 cup (4 ounces) shredded sharp Cheddar cheese into the dough just before scooping it into the loaf pan.

If you have a 9" x 4" x 4" pain de mie pan, this is a great place to use it. It'll bake a taller loaf than a standard loaf pan. Bake with the lid on, or off; baking with the lid off will give you a slightly more crowned loaf; leaving the lid on will give you a slightly closer-grained loaf. If you use the lid, bake the bread for 50 minutes, with the lid on the whole time. Remove it from the oven, remove the lid, and turn it out of the pan onto a rack to cool.

If you prefer to make this mix without eggs, using flax in place of the eggs works well. To replace the 3 eggs called for, use ¼ cup plus 2 tablespoons (1 1/2 ounces) flax meal (the more finely ground the better), blended with ½ cup plus 1 tablespoon water. Let the mixture sit for 10 minutes to thicken before beating into the butter in the bowl. 1 egg recipe: 2 tablespoons (1/2 ounce) flax meal (the more finely ground the better) blended with 3 tablespoons water. Let it sit for 10 minutes to thicken before using.

Note: For a dairy-free version of this bread, substitute margarine for the butter; and soy milk, almond milk, or rice milk for the milk called for in the recipe. Results may vary from the original.

Want to make cinnamon-apple bread? Stir 1 cup chopped apples (peeled or unpeeled) into the batter after its first rise. Scoop the dough into the prepared pan, and sprinkle it with a mixture of 2 tablespoons granulated sugar and 1 teaspoon ground cinnamon. Swirl the cinnamon-sugar into the dough with a butter knife; add an additional sprinkling of cinnamon-sugar on top, if you'd like. Let rise and bake as directed.

Directions

1) Place the flour or flour blend, sugar, yeast, salt, and xanthan gum in a bowl, or the bowl of your stand mixer. Mix till combined.

2) Using an electric mixer (hand mixer, or stand), drizzle in the milk, beating all the time; the mixture will be crumbly at first, but once all the milk is added, it'll come together.

3) Add the butter and beat until thoroughly blended.

4) Beat in the eggs one at a time, beating each in thoroughly before adding the next. Scrape the bottom and sides of the bowl, then beat at high speed for 3 minutes, to make a very smooth, thick batter.

5) Cover the bowl, and let the thick batter rise for 1 hour.

6) Scrape down the bottom and sides of the bowl, gently deflating the batter in the process.

7) Grease an 8 1/2" by 4 1/2" loaf pan, or a 9" x 4" x 4" pain de mie pan.

8) Scoop the dough into the pan. Press it level, using a spatula or your wet fingers.

9) Cover with greased plastic wrap, and set in a warm place to rise until the loaf barely crowns above the rim of the 8 1/2" x 4 1/2" pan; or till it comes to within about an inch of the rim of the 9" pain de mie pan. This should take about 45 to 60 minutes. Towards the end of the rising time, preheat the oven to 350°F.

10) Bake the bread for 38 to 42 minutes, until golden brown. If you're using a pain de mie pan, leave the lid on the entire time. Remove the bread from the oven, turn it out of the pan, and cool on a rack.
Yield: 1 loaf.

*Make your own blend

Many of our gluten-free recipes use our King Arthur Gluten-Free Multi-Purpose Flour, which includes ingredients that reduce the grittiness sometimes found in gluten-free baked goods. Our flour also increases the shelf life of your treats, keeping them fresh longer.

The following make-at-home blend, featuring stabilized brown rice flour, works pretty well when substituted; and it tastes better than a blend using regular brown rice flour.

Whisk together 6 cups (28 1/2 ounces) King Arthur stabilized brown rice flour; 2 cups (10 3/4 ounces) potato starch; and 1 cup (4 ounces) tapioca flour or tapioca starch. Store airtight at room temperature. Note: You can substitute white rice flour for the brown rice flour if you like; it'll make your baked goods grittier (unless you manage to find a finely ground version).

Nutrition information: Serving Size: 1 slice, 58g Servings Per Batch: 16 Amount Per Serving: Calories: 154 Calories from Fat: 38 Total Fat: 4g Saturated Fat: 2g Trans Fat: 0g Cholesterol: 48mg Sodium: 204mg Total Carbohydrate: 26g Dietary Fiber: 1g Sugars: 3g Protein: 3g

http://www.kingarthurflour.com/recipes/gluten-free-sandwich-bread-recipe

I think we will leave the GF, etc and bring out the fat, the dairy and the sugar. Lol

HOW TO MAKE PRETZEL BUNS by PJ Hamel

Homemade pretzel buns  pulled fresh out of your own oven  are deep golden brown, chewy, and generously topped with coarse salt (or not). Theyre also loaded with your favorite sandwich filling  from ham and cheese, to tuna salad, to a big juicy burger.

Pretzel Sandwich Buns

Dough

1 3/4 cups warm water
2 tablespoons unsalted butter
3/4 teaspoon salt
4 1/2 cups King Arthur Unbleached All-Purpose Flour
1/4 cup Bakers Special Dry Milk or nonfat dry milk
2 teaspoons instant yeast

Water bath

2 quarts water
1 tablespoon salt
1/4 cup baking soda

Topping

pretzel salt (traditional), coarse sea salt, everything bagel topping, or your favorite seeds

1. If its hot/humid out, reduce the amount of water in the dough.

The first thing well do is mix and knead the dough ingredients. The dough above was prepared on a hot, sticky July day. Knowing that flour absorbs moisture from the atmosphere, and thus is wetter during the summer (and/or under humid conditions), I cut the water back from 1 3/4 cups to 1 1/2 cups.

2. If you dont plan to top the pretzel buns with salt, increase the amount of salt in the dough.

The recipe, as written, assumes the buns will be topped with salt; so theres less salt in the dough itself. But not everyone loves salt-topped buns; some find that hit of salt on top overwhelming. If you decide to skip the salt on top (either leaving the buns plain, or topping with seeds), increase the salt in the recipe from 3/4 teaspoon to 1 1/2 teaspoons.

Once youve kneaded the dough, let it rise for about 1 hour, or until its just about doubled in bulk.

I divided my dough in half to test the less salt, more salt tip. Notice the retarding effect salt has on yeast dough  the dough on the right includes the greater amount of salt.

Gently deflate the dough, and transfer it to a lightly greased work surface. Divide it into roll-sized pieces.

3. Use a scale to divide the dough.

What does it matter? Cant you just eyeball it?

Sure, and thats what I did for years. But Im so pleased with the results when I use a scale: every roll is exactly the same size. Or, in this case, I make rolls in multiple sizes  and know how many Ill get before I start.

The recipe says to divide the dough into 10 pieces. I weigh the dough: 934g. So that would be 93g each.

After breaking off a 93g portion of dough. Or what about hotdog buns? I pull off a piece of dough, and shape a dog-sized bun.

Sliders? Lets make them half the size of those original large buns.

4. Try different size  and shape  pretzel buns.

Theres no rule that says every bun in your batch has to look exactly the same. Consider the crowd (or occasion) for which youre baking. Maybe its a family cookout, and you know that Andy and Julia like hotdogs, and John and Tom like hamburgers, and Gabby is only 3 years old and she needs a slider bun.

Once youve shaped your buns, place them on a baking pan (youll need two pans) to rest for about 15 minutes. Line your pans with parchment; this will help prevent the buns from sticking later on.

5. Grease the parchment the pretzel buns rise on. Grease it well.

Since these buns go through a baking soda water bath (which releases some of their starch, and makes them sticky), they have a tendency to adhere to the pan as they bake. While you wouldnt ordinarily think to grease parchment paper  isnt it non-stick anyway?  in this case its appropriate. Non-stick vegetable oil spray is the way to go.

7. Drape resting buns with waxed paper, not plastic wrap.

Plastic wrap, even when greased, clings to rising buns; waxed paper doesnt. Give a sheet of waxed paper a spritz with vegetable oil spray, then lay it gently across the buns. No clinging; no sticking.

6. For flatter/wider pretzel buns, flatten the risen dough slightly.

Not everyone loves a tall, bready sandwich bun; some prefer more surface area (the better to hold a bigger burger, or lots of condiments).

If desired, use your fingers to gently widen some or all of the buns prior to sending them through their water bath. You dont want to press out all of the CO2 theyve generated; just grasp their edges and pull gently to make larger/flatter buns.

Preheat your oven to 400°F.

While the buns are resting/rising, prepare your water bath. Its this bath that will give your buns that signature pretzel look and taste  so dont even think of skipping it.

8. An electric frying pan works well for simmering.

A baking soda/salt/water bath yields dark brown buns with wonderful pretzel flavor. But theres no need to seek out a large, deep kettle for simmering buns. Bring the water, salt, and baking soda to a boil in a 10″ electric frying pan, if you have one. Its simple to control the water temperature; and theres plenty of room, both depth and diameter, for several buns at a time.

Drop several pieces of dough into the water bath. Cook for 30 seconds, flip over, and cook for 30 seconds longer. Using a slotted spoon, return the buns to the baking sheet. Repeat with the remaining buns.

For that signature pretzel bun look, use scissors or a sharp knife to cut 1/2″-deep crosses into the center of each bun. This step is optional; I cut crosses in some of mine, not in others.

Sprinkle each bun with the topping of your choice.

9. Not everyone loves salt. Try different toppings.

Coarse, bright white pretzel salt is classic. But coarse sea salt works, too, if youre looking for a salty bun. Everything bagel topping includes seeds, onion, and garlic in a salt base  its both tasty and attractive.

To avoid salty toppings, stick to seeds: poppy, sesame, flax, and fennel (or a mixture) are all good.

10. Bake pretzel buns on a middle or lower rack to prevent over-browning.

Bake the buns for 20 to 24 minutes. Thanks to the baking soda water bath, theyll brown more quickly than you may expect. You dont want them to become too dark before theyre baked all the way through, though. Baking the buns in the middle to lower part of your oven will help prevent over-browning. If they still appear to be browning too quickly, drape a sheet of aluminum foil across the pan.

Bake smaller buns for the shorter amount of time; larger buns, longer. If you have a digital thermometer, the temperature of a perfectly baked bun will be 190°F at its center.

Since youre baking two pans of buns, and they both wont fit on a lower rack, its OK to bake one while the other sits. The water bath has stopped a lot of the yeast action, so the waiting buns wont over-rise.
Remove the buns from the oven, and cool them on a rack.

One caveat  salt-topped buns are best consumed the day theyre made, especially if its humid out. Within a day, the salt atop the buns will dissolve, drawing moisture to the buns surface and creating a puckered appearance.

Buns topped with seeds rather than salt hold better, though they still suffer a little bit of puckering due to the salt in the water bath.

But thats a small price to pay for the golden mahogany-like gleam of a properly prepared pretzel bun  to say nothing of its classic street food taste!

Pretzel Sandwich Buns

10 buns

Soft pretzels are always a favorite. We've discovered that their distinctive texture and flavor also complements many varieties of sandwich fillings. In particular, we like these buns with a generous scoop of maple-mustard chicken salad.

Ingredients

1 3/4 cups warm water
2 tablespoons unsalted butter
3/4 teaspoon salt 
4 1/2 cups King Arthur Unbleached All-Purpose Flour
1/4 cup Baker's Special Dry Milk or nonfat dry milk
2 teaspoons instant yeast

Topping

coarse sea salt; e.g., Sel Gris

Water Bath

2 quarts water
1 tablespoon salt
1/4 cup baking soda

Directions

1.	1) Mix and knead the dough ingredients  by hand, mixer, or bread machine  to make a smooth, slightly sticky dough.

2.	2) Allow the dough to rise in a lightly greased bowl, covered, for about 1 hour, until doubled.

3.	3) Gently deflate the dough, and transfer it to a lightly greased work surface.

4.	4) Divide the dough into 10 pieces and shape each piece into a smooth ball.

5.	5) Place the balls on a lightly greased baking sheet, cover, and let rest for 15 minutes.

6.	6) Preheat the oven to 400°F.

7.	7) Prepare the water bath: Bring the water, salt, and baking soda to a boil in a large pot.

8.	8) Drop 5 dough balls at a time into the water bath.

9.	9) Cook for 30 seconds, flip over, and cook for 30 seconds longer. Using a slotted spoon, return the buns to the baking sheet.

10.	10) Using scissors or a sharp knife, cut 1/2"-deep crosses into the center of each bun. Sprinkle with coarse sea salt.

11.	11) Bake the buns for 20 to 24 minutes, or until they're a deep-dark brown. Remove them from the oven, and transfer to a rack to cool.

Yield: 10 buns

Tips from our bakers

Our easy pretzel mix makes wonderful sandwich rolls. Use the directions on the mix box to bring the dough through its first 30-minute rise. Divide the dough into six pieces and form them into balls, flattening them slightly so that they're more disk-shaped. Let the buns rest for 15 minutes, and prepare the water bath as instructed on the box. Place the buns in the water bath, and cook for 20 to 30 seconds on each side. Snip and salt the buns as directed in the recipe above. Transfer the buns to the well-greased cups of a hamburger bun pan (or a parchment-lined baking sheet), and bake in a preheated 400°F oven for 18 to 22 minutes, until they're a deep golden brown. Remove them from the oven and cool on a rack. Yield: 6 pretzel buns.

http://www.kingarthurflour.com/blog/2015/07/15/make-pretzel-buns/

We've added a slight flavor twist to our chicken salad to complement our newest favorite sandwich bun  one inspired by soft pretzels.

Maple Mustard Chicken Salad Sandwiches

Ten sandwiches

ingredients

Filling

4 ½ cups cooked, diced chicken meat
3/4 cup chopped red onion
3/4 cup diced celery (1 to 2 stalks)
3/4 cup mayonnaise
2 tablespoons Dijon-style mustard
3/4 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon pepper
1 tablespoon maple syrup

Sandwiches

10 pretzel sandwich buns, or your favorite sandwich buns
10 leaves Boston lettuce

Directions

1) To make the filling: Combine all the ingredients in a large bowl, and mix until everything is evenly incorporated.

2) Slice each pretzel bun in half horizontally.

3) Place a leaf of lettuce on the cut side of the bottom half, then top with a generous scoop (1/3 to 1/2 cup is a good amount) of chicken salad.

4) Top with the remaining bun half, cut-side-down.

5) Enjoy as is, or with your favorite sandwich side.

Yield: 10 sandwiches.

http://www.kingarthurflour.com/recipes/maple-mustard-chicken-salad-sandwiches-recipe

LEMONY PISTACHIO BASIL PESTO by Liz DellaCroce

Serves: 16

Ingredients

3 ounces fresh basil (about 2 cups)
2 ounces Diamond of California Shelled Pistachios
1 ounce grated Parmigiano Reggiano
juice and zest of one lemon
1 garlic clove
½ teaspoon salt
¼ teaspoon pepper
1 cup olive oil

Instructions

1.	Place the first seven ingredients in a high speed food processor and pulse a couple times to start breaking down the pesto.

2.	With the processor on high speed, slowly drizzle in the olive oil. Puree until smooth and creamy.

3.	Check for seasoning and adjust accordingly.

Note: Spread on corn on the cob, toss into warm pasta or drizzle over grilled meats and fish. Also use as a salad dressing.

Nutrition Information: Serving size: 1 tablespoon Calories: 144 Fat: 15.2 g Saturated fat: 2.5 g Unsaturated fat: 12.7 g Trans fat: 0 Carbohydrates: 1.4 g Sugar: .2 g Sodium: 133 mg Fiber: .6 g Protein: 1.8 g Cholesterol: 3 mg

http://thelemonbowl.com/2015/07/lemony-pistachio-basil-pesto

There tends to be two kinds of smoothies in the world: The healthy fruit/veg based smoothies packed with carrots and kale or a smoothie thats really just a slightly healthier milkshake. Peanut butter, chocolate, yogurt? Thats a milkshake, people.

But this smoothie is sort of a different beast. The only fruit it has is a single banana, but it has lots of healthy seeds and fiber and oats from my new smoothie trick (Spoiler: Its granola.)

The coffee is a tricky addition. Overdo it and your smoothie will be bitter, but if you get it right, it blends perfectly with the coconut and other ingredients.

Its seriously breakfast in a glass. Like, your entire breakfast: granola, fruit, coffee. Delicious.

COCONUT COFFEE SMOOTHIE

INGREDIENTS

3/4 cup strong coffee, frozen
1 banana
1 cup coconut water
1/2 cup granola
4 tablespoons ground flax seeds
2 tablespoons chia seeds

HELPFUL EQUIPMENT: Blender

DIRECTIONS

1) Pour strong coffee into an ice cube tray and freeze solid. You can also freeze the banana.

2) Add all ingredients to a blender and pulse a few times until smoothie has a consistent texture.
Divide between glasses and serve immediately!

www.macheesmo.com

Zucchini Cornbread by Sara Dickerman

This zucchini-flecked cornbread walks a delicious line between sweet and savory.

YIELD: Makes 8 to 10 servings

Ingredients

1/2 cup (1 stick) unsalted butter plus more for pan
2 large eggs, lightly beaten
1/2 cup buttermilk
1 large zucchini (about 10 ounces)
1 cup all-purpose flour
1/2 cup whole wheat flour
1/2 cup sugar
1 teaspoon baking powder
3/4 teaspoon fine sea salt
1/2 teaspoon baking soda
3/4 cup medium-grind cornmeal

Directions

Position a rack in the middle of oven and preheat to 350°F. Butter a 9x5x3" loaf pan.

Melt 1/2 cup butter in a small saucepan over medium-high heat. Continue cooking until butter solids at bottom of pan turn golden brown, about 3 minutes. Scrape butter into a medium bowl. Set aside and let cool. Whisk in eggs and buttermilk.

Trim zucchini ends. Thinly slice five 1/8" rounds from 1 end of zucchini and reserve for garnish. Coarsely grate remaining zucchini. Add to bowl with butter mixture and stir until well blended.

Sift both flours, sugar, baking powder, salt, and baking soda into a large bowl. Whisk in cornmeal. Add zucchini mixture; fold just to blend (mixture will be very thick). Transfer batter to prepared pan and smooth top. Place reserved zucchini slices atop batter down center in a single layer.

Bake bread until golden and a tester inserted into center comes out clean, 55-65 minutes. Let cool in pan 10 minutes. Remove from pan; let cool completely on a wire rack. DO AHEAD: Can be made 1 day ahead. Store airtight at room temperature. 
http://www.epicurious.com/ zucchini-cornbread recipes/food/views/

Crisp and chewy, this is a wonderful base for your favorite toppings.

Note: you must use a stand mixer or electric hand mixer to make this dough; mixing by hand doesn't do a thorough enough job.

Gluten-Free Pizza Crust

Ingredients

1 1/2 cups King Arthur Gluten-Free Multi-Purpose Flour or brown rice flour blend*
2 tablespoons buttermilk powder or nonfat dry milk powder
1 teaspoon baking powder
3/4 teaspoon salt
1 teaspoon xanthan gum
1 1/2 teaspoons instant yeast 
1 tablespoon sugar or honey
1 cup warm water
2 tablespoons olive oil (for dough)
2 tablespoons olive oil (for pan)
*See recipe for this blend below.
Tips from our bakers

Thin-crust is the way to go with this recipe. Since the dough is so soft, it tends to spread and become thinner as it bakes, even if it starts out thicker.

To bake your pizza on a pizza or baking stone: Place the stone on the center rack of the oven and preheat the oven to 425°F. Drizzle 2 tablespoons olive oil onto the center of a half-sheet piece of parchment paper (about 12" x 16"). Scrape the dough from the bowl onto the oil and paper. Using wet fingers, press the dough into a 12" circle, starting at the center and working out. Let the dough rest, uncovered, for 15 minutes.

Bake crust for 8 to 10 minutes, just until set. Remove it from the oven and add toppings. Return it to the oven for another 10 to 15 minutes, until the toppings are cooked to the desired doneness.

Directions

1) Place the dry ingredients (except the yeast and honey, if you're using it) into a large mixing bowl; the bowl of your stand mixer is perfect. Mix until thoroughly blended.

2) Place the honey (if you're using it), warm water, olive oil, yeast, and about 1/2 cup of the dry mixture into a small bowl. Stir to combine; a few lumps are OK. Set aside for 30 minutes or so, until the mixture is bubbly and smells yeasty.

3) Add this mixture to the dry ingredients, and beat on medium-high speed for 4 minutes. The mixture will be thick and sticky; if you've ever applied spackling compound to a wall, that's exactly what it'll look and feel like. Note: you must use a stand mixer or electric hand mixer to make this dough; mixing by hand doesn't do a thorough enough job.

4) Cover the bowl, and let the dough rest for 30 minutes or so.

5) Preheat the oven to 425°F.

6) Drizzle 2 tablespoons olive oil onto the center of a baking sheet or 12" round pizza pan. Scrape the dough from the bowl onto the puddle of oil.

7) Using your wet fingers, start at the center of the dough and work outwards, pressing it into a 12" to 14" circle.

8) Let the dough rest, uncovered, for 15 minutes.

9) Bake the crust for 8 to 10 minutes, just until it's set; the surface will look opaque, rather than shiny.

10) Remove from the oven and top with whatever you like. Return to the oven to finish baking, about 10 to 15 minutes depending on the toppings you've chosen.

11) Remove from the oven, and serve warm.

Yield: one 12" to 14" pizza.

*Make your own blend

Many of our gluten-free recipes use our King Arthur Gluten-Free Multi-Purpose Flour, which includes ingredients that reduce the grittiness sometimes found in gluten-free baked goods. Our flour also increases the shelf life of your treats, keeping them fresh longer.

The following make-at-home blend, featuring stabilized brown rice flour, works pretty well when substituted; and it tastes better than a blend using regular brown rice flour.

Whisk together 6 cups (28 1/2 ounces) King Arthur stabilized brown rice flour; 2 cups (10 3/4 ounces) potato starch; and 1 cup (4 ounces) tapioca flour or tapioca starch. Store airtight at room temperature. Note: You can substitute white rice flour for the brown rice flour if you like; it'll make your baked goods grittier (unless you manage to find a finely ground version).

Nutrition information: Serving Size: 1/8 of recipe, no to Servings Per Batch: 8 Amount Per Serving: Calories: 152 Calories from Fat: 60 Total Fat: 5g Saturated Fat: 1g Trans Fat: 0g Cholesterol: 0 Sodium: 284mg Total Carbohydrate: 25g Dietary Fiber: 1g Sugars: 3g Protein: 2g

http://www.kingarthurflour.com/recipes/gluten-free-pizza-crust-recipe

Avocado Pasta Salad

Ingredients

Salad

8 oz rotini or bow tie pasta
1 cup cherry tomatoes, diced
8 slices bacon, cooked crisp & crumbled
1 green onion, thinly sliced
2 tablespoons chopped cilantro
1 avocado, diced
1 teaspoon lime juice

Dressing

1 ripe Avocado
½ fresh Lime, juiced
¼ cup chopped cilantro
½ teaspoon cumin
½ teaspoon garlic powder
½ Cup Buttermilk
salt & pepper to taste

Instructions

Dressing

1.	Place all dressing ingredients in a blender and process until smooth.

Salad

1.	Cook pasta according to package directions. Drain and run under cold water.

2.	Toss diced avocado with lime juice.

3.	Combine all ingredients in a large bowl gently toss with dressing. Refrigerate 1 hour before serving.

4.	Store refrigerated up to 2 days.

http://www.spendwithpennies.com/avocado-cold-pasta-salad/

Cinnamon Roll Coffee Cake with Cream Cheese Glaze by Averie Sunshine

To make the cake, begin by beating together butter and sugar, and after its nice and fluffy, a solid amount of sour cream is added to the batter. The sour cream ensures this cake stays moist and tender. Too often coffee cakes are wickedly dry and crumbly and they could literally be called crumble cakes, and that wouldnt be a compliment. I think they get their name because most of them are so dry that coffee is mandatory in order to wash down the dry crumbly mess.

In addition to the sour cream, I added a bit of canola oil because oil keeps cakes moist and soft. I wanted to ensure this cake was anything but dry and pulled out all the tricks.

Pour the cake batter in a nine-inch springform pan and make sure the pan youre using is at least three inches high. If you dont have a springform pan, the cake can be baked in a nine-inch square pan, but do not use a nine-inch round cake pan as round cake pans hold less overall volume than square pans. Plus, theyre typically only an inch or two tall and youd have a cake-tastrophe.

To make the filling-topping mixture, combine a very soft, almost melted, stick of butter with one cup of brown sugar and hearty pinch of cinnamon. The butter needs to be very soft in order to be whipped together with the brown sugar and cinnamon but it shouldnt be fully liquified. The butter can either be softened for an hour or more at room temperature on the counter, or you can achieve the same goal in about twelve seconds in the microwave. After beating it together, it will look like a ridiculously large amount of a gritty, granular substance and youll wonder if this could be right. It is.

Use the filling-topping mixture as if you were going to frost a cake, and frost the cake batter by spreading the mixture over the top of it. After its all nice and smooth, youre going to make a mess of it. Take a butter knife or table knife and marble the mixture throughout the cake batter, going up and back; repeat. Back and forth, back and forth. I got pretty aggressive with my up-and-backing in order to really drive the mixture into the interior cake so the cinnamon rolls had plenty of filling.

And as a baking precaution, place the springform pan on a baking sheet in case your pan doesnt have a perfectly tight seal. Nothing like the smell of cake batter as it drips onto the bottom of the oven and chars. Whenever I bake with a springform pan I always place it on top of a baking sheet as just-in-case insurance.

As the baking time draws near a close, be sure to keep an eye on the cake because the butter and brown sugar will be prone to burning. Caramelization and crisping up is one thing, burning is another. Because ovens vary and so do preferences, I recommend keeping a very watchful eye on the cake and hanging around the kitchen in the last ten to fifteen minutes of baking.

Cinnamon rolls are not complete with frosting or glaze, and I love cream cheese frosting on cinnamon rolls. While the cake baked, I made an easy cream cheese glaze to drizzle on top. Feel free to skip the drizzle and use more of a pouring technique, which is my preferred method. I like a little cake with my frosting and after the pictures were done, there was a frosting freeflow free-for-all.

I used cinnamon twice, both in the batter as well as in the filling-topping mixture. The sweet, creamy, and slightly tangy cream cheese glaze gives this version of a cinnamon roll extra authenticity. It was especially satisfying watching the glaze sink into the nooks and crannies of the slightly crunchy and irregular surface layer, knowing that some of it would penetrate into the body of the cake.

Cinnamon Roll Coffee Cake with Cream Cheese Glaze

Yield: one 9-by-3-inch cake

Ingredients:

For the Cake

1/4 cup unsalted butter, softened (half of one stick) 
3/4 cup granulated sugar 
3/4 cup sour cream (Greek yogurt may be substituted) 
2 large eggs 
2 tablespoons canola or vegetable oil 
1 1/2 teaspoons vanilla extract 
1 1/2 teaspoons cinnamon 
1 1/2 cups all-purpose flour 
1/2 teaspoon baking soda 
1/4 teaspoon salt, optional and to taste

For the Filling-Topping

1/2 cup unsalted butter, extremely soft and almost melted 
1 cup light brown sugar, packed 
2 teaspoons cinnamon

For the Glaze

2 tablespoons cream cheese, softened (whipped or light are okay) 
2 tablespoons cream or milk 
1/2 teaspoon vanilla extract 
1 cup+ confectioners' sugar, sifted is ideal

Directions:

For the Cake:

Preheat oven to 350F and prepare a 9-inch springform pan (at least 3 inches high; a 9-inch square baking pan may be substituted if it's at least 3 inches in height; don't use a 9-inch round cake pan because it's too shallow) by spraying well with floured cooking spray (I use Pam for Baking) or grease and flour the pan; set aside.

To the bowl of a stand mixer fitted with the paddle attachment, combine butter, granulated sugar, and cream together until pale, light, and fluffy, about 3 minutes on medium-high to high speed. Add the sour cream, eggs, oil, vanilla, cinnamon, and beat until smooth and incorporated, about 3 minutes on medium-high to high speed. Add the flour, baking soda, salt, and beat until just incorporated and batter is smooth, about 1 minute on medium speed. Spread batter into prepared pan; set aside.

For the Filling-Topping:

In a medium-microwave safe bowl, add the butter and heat on high power until it just begins to melt, about 1 minute. Add the brown sugar, cinnamon, and beat with a spoon or whisk until combined. Spread filling over the top of the cake batter in an even, smooth, flat layer, as if you're frosting a cake. Then, using a table knife, swirl back and forth to marble the filling into the cake batter, going over the cake and going up and back a few times. I swirled fairly aggressively for about 1 minute, in order to try to drive the filling deeper into the cake batter.

Place pan on a baking sheet (as insurance in case your springform pan doesn't have a perfect seal) and bake for about 45 to 50 minutes, or until topping has set and a toothpick inserted into the center of cake comes out clean.

Note that in the final minutes of baking, topping may have a tendency to burn near the edges as the butter browns and the brown sugar caramelizes; watch cake closely. Allow cake to cool in pan and rest on baking sheet for at least 30 minutes before glazing it, or before removing it from the pan and serving.

For the Glaze:

In a medium bowl, combine cream cheese, cream, vanilla and whisk until combined and smooth. Slowly add the confectioners' sugar, whisking to incorporate and until smooth. Based on desired glaze consistency, playing with the sugar and cream ratios may be necessary.

Evenly drizzle the glaze over cake and serve.

Note - If you prefer to refrigerate cream-cheese based glaze, you may wish to only glaze individual pieces of cake immediately prior to serving them and store the glaze in small container in the refrigerator, as opposed to refrigerating the entire glazed cake, which will cause it to dry out.

Or, you can glaze the cake and store it at room temperature anyway, as everyone has different food storage comfort levels. Cake will keep in an airtight container at room temperature for up to 5 days.

http://www.averiecooks.com/2012/11/cinnamon-roll-coffee-cake-with-cream-cheese-glaze.html

Packaged lovingly with handwritten, individual numbers, one could easily mistake thes


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Summary of 17th July, 2015 (by Darowil)

HEALTH

*June* is in hospital with diverticulitis- readmitted within hours of being discharged.

*Tamis* DH's oral surgery went well.

*Gwen* had surgery on her hip, the surgery was uneventful but then she couldnt make it up the steps once she got home. Required a number of family members to come and help her up.

*Bobglorys* DD (who had the baby a week or so ago) will not need surgery for the kidney stone as it has passed! Also the mass that showed up on a CT is just a haematoma from birth injuries. DD is now on heavy antibiotics to counteract a urine infection and her nephronstomy tube will be removed next week. Gigi survived her time with the baby who is developing a liking for classical music!

OTHER

Heard via Sam that *Purple* is fine though busy. She went to France Sunday then will return with DGS 1 for 10 days before returning to France again.

*Machriste* has moved- almost all done and unpacked by the move managers. Has the kitty for a month until the girls arrive and then the kitty will need to go to her DDs

*Busyworkerbee* is almost settled into her new place. Internet is now sorted out as well. She did have a fall resulting in bruising and scrapes but nothing serious.

There has been an explosion in a wood flour mill in *TNSs* home village which still has many family and friends, and knows the families of some of the deceased/missing. 3 bodies have been recovered (one still missing)

*Sorlenna* has returned after being away for a week.

Heard from *Marianne* via tami- stressed but going fine. Has an operating computer again and so will try to pop in at times. And Marianne was able to get on herself.

*Rookie* is having a lot of landscaping done in her garden as well as remodelling part of the house, *Budasha* is having a roof put over her deck and *Kate's* DH has finally sorted the leak in his garden pond.

PHOTOS
2 - *Caren* - 'Cool Nana' T-shirt
5 - *Kate* - Self & GKs
11 - *Lurker* - Guernsey/Christening gown
13 - *Nico* - DD having completed half marathon
19 - *Poledra* - Yellowstone photos
22 - *Fan* - Cross stitch pictures/Knitting & crochet items
26 - *Fan* - Next cross stitch (Lady Dahlia)/Beaded picture
32 - *Rookie* - GKs
33 - *Cmaliza* - Sunset/Lighthouse/Cardinal/Lunch
33 - *Tami* - Arianna making brownies
36 - *Darowil* - Yarn for socks
38 - *Fan* - Fan & DH - before & after!
39 - *Rookie* - DGKs on slide
40 - *Lurker* - Sunset/Julie and friends
50 - *Darowil* - Finger puppets
51 - *Lurker* - Sunset/Progress on Christening gown
60 - *Bonnie* - Garden pictures
60 - *Rookie* - Bibs
61 - *Lurker* - Christening gown
62 - *Kate* - Birthday card for Flyty1n/Flowerpot Men
64 - *Rookie* - Before & during pics of landscaping
67 - *Kate* - Scotland's summer
72 - *Rookie* - Finished pathway
76 - *Kate* - Pond & waterfall
82 - *Kate* - Pond filled & waterfall working!
83 - *Tami* - Fishtail Lace Slouch Hat

RECIPES
11 - *Southern Gal* - Microwave scrambled eggs
62 - *Darowil* - Peanut butter & caramel cheesecake (link)

CRAFTS
2 - *Sam* - Booties (link)
3 - *Sam* - DIY pallet planters (link)
74 - *Bonnie* - Sewn baby travel chair (link)

OTHERS
8 - *Sam* - Microwave utensils (link)
11 - *Cashmeregma* - Interviews featuring GKs (links)
26 - *TNS* - History of Bosley Mill (link)
30 - *Sam* - Bosley Mill disaster (link)
67 - *Sam* - The Flowerpot Men (link)
77 - *Rookie* - Front yard planting (link)


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks for the great recipes Sam. I am excited to try the gnocchi and the sour cream baked chicken, as I have sour cream ready to go in the fridge. Glad also for the summaries as often I miss something important. 
A hot day here and once again, we are praying for rain.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Hi, everyone! I sure have missed all of you and the TP. This summer has flown by, and I have been busy. I hope to stay on top of things this week!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Hi, everyone! I sure have missed all of you and the TP. This summer has flown by, and I have been busy. I hope to stay on top of things this week!


Good to see you.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Hi, everyone! I sure have missed all of you and the TP. This summer has flown by, and I have been busy. I hope to stay on top of things this week!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sam, and ladies, great start! I will be back later.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Sorry for the double post!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to hear from you pammie - hope to see you again real soon - we have kept your chair empty so it would be ready when you came back. --- sam



pammie1234 said:


> Hi, everyone! I sure have missed all of you and the TP. This summer has flown by, and I have been busy. I hope to stay on top of things this week!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

kate - do you have koi in the pond. --- sam


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Goofy day outside today. Cloudy, no wind humid but cool. 
Baked a fresh cherry pie for my dh. The closet is all painted and vacuumed now I have to put items back. And what a mess I have made. Hangers all over and clothes and hats. Oh well, what came out has to go back in.
Thanks for the great opening all of you.


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

It was a pleasant surprise to find this already in my email. I was thinking about going to my knitting/crocheting group tonight, but it is so miserably hot outside that I just can't bring myself to go anywhere. I guess I will just be a slug and enjoy the evening at home. Thanks for all the work you all do to make this Tea Party special. Appreciate the summaries each week and the recipes.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to hear from you 81brighteyes - we are in the mid80's here with humidity maybe in the 40's - think it is the humidity that makes it feel so warm - i would stay inside too if i were you. --- sam



81brighteyes said:


> It was a pleasant surprise to find this already in my email. I was thinking about going to my knitting/crocheting group tonight, but it is so miserably hot outside that I just can't bring myself to go anywhere. I guess I will just be a slug and enjoy the evening at home. Thanks for all the work you all do to make this Tea Party special. Appreciate the summaries each week and the recipes.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Hello Sam got a shock when I read it was time to move forgot it was Friday don't know where the week has gone
Thank you Margaret and Kate for the summary 
Sonja


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Hi, everyone! I sure have missed all of you and the TP. This summer has flown by, and I have been busy. I hope to stay on top of things this week!


So you came back with a Gwennie? Seems right to me! :mrgreen: Good to see you, lady!

Thanks for the opening once again, Sam--and the summaries are helpful reminders as well, ladies, so thank you, too.

Marking a spot...someone else is welcome to sit in my chair until I get back--time to rustle up some supper around here.

I DO plan to get photos this weekend of the latest projects, etc.!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Hi, everyone! I sure have missed all of you and the TP. This summer has flown by, and I have been busy. I hope to stay on top of things this week!


Good to see you back Pammie.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Spider said:


> Goofy day outside today. Cloudy, no wind humid but cool.
> Baked a fresh cherry pie for my dh. The closet is all painted and vacuumed now I have to put items back. And what a mess I have made. Hangers all over and clothes and hats. Oh well, what came out has to go back in.
> Thanks for the great opening all of you.


But will it? How often do we take something out and then not be able to fit it back in?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam got a shock when I read it was time to move forgot it was Friday don't know where the week has gone
> Thank you Margaret and Kate for the summary
> Sonja


Yes I got a shock to realise it was Friday and that I had better send off the summary to Kate- one of these Fridays I'm going to miss that it is Friday and get up Saturday morning only to realise that I forgot to send the summary!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> So you came back with a Gwennie? Seems right to me! :mrgreen: Good to see you, lady!
> 
> Thanks for the opening once again, Sam--and the summaries are helpful reminders as well, ladies, so thank you, too.
> 
> ...


And I've just had breakfast. Maryanne asked if I had had breakfast. When she said so you don't want porridge if I make it? By then I said I am sure I could manage a second one. Like a hobbit she informed me.
the two of us went to my brothers place last night for a shared birthday tea and then tonight Mum and Vicky are coming for another birshday tea. ANd then next week David and MAryanne are going out as he is away currently. So her birthday is being spread over a fair bit of a week.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

It will all go back in, because two big boxes went out and two garbage bags and two boxes of shoes. 
Chicken is on the grill, getting hungry.
Need to go back to work to relax.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Spider said:


> It will all go back in, because two big boxes went out and two garbage bags and two boxes of shoes.
> Chicken is on the grill, getting hungry.
> Need to go back to work to relax.


What are you going to feed the hungry chicken? I guess it won't be cold.
With so much taken out it should go back in!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Hi, everyone! I sure have missed all of you and the TP. This summer has flown by, and I have been busy. I hope to stay on top of things this week!


Hi Pammie! Nice to see you back again.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Lovely start to the new week. I have hardly kept up with anything these past few days and will struggle the whole weekend. Matthew is getting into KAP gear. He is thinking about the watermelon design, white elephant gift as he had to come up with another unique idea and his give away item. He is really on top of this and his mother is not. I have had a lot to deal with in the past few weeks including some minor health issues so taking one day at a time. I am so delighted to see Matthew so excited for KAP. We went to the printer this week and they had a printing malfunction, so we had to return the next day. Matthew is so calm about it and the owner's wife asked him to not stop coming as she loves to see his artwork. The owner really enjoyed this design as well. The family that owns the print shop treat Matthew so much kindness and respect that it is a joy for me to take him there to conduct his own business. Thanks to so many of you who also have helped him to see his value in the world we live in. 

I do get the honors of working all weekend so I will be waking up at 2:30 this whole weekend and working long days. I keep reminding myself that the money will be good as we will need it these next few weeks. DH is also working long days. I think he is doing either 2 or 3 12 hour nights this week and the other nights are 8 hour nights. 

I hope everyone is doing well. I will have to go back to last week's posts to see how Julie is coming along with the little gown. It sounds lovely and I would love to see pictures of it. Stay safe everyone.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> But will it? How often do we take something out and then not be able to fit it back in?


 I hope Spider can get everything to fit nicely back into her freshly painted closet.

T-shirts have arrived for KAP, and I am afraid to open the box to check them in case I can't get them back in it! I know darn well they won't go back in the way they came out. Guess that better be next on my to do list.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Yes I got a shock to realise it was Friday and that I had better send off the summary to Kate- one of these Fridays I'm going to miss that it is Friday and get up Saturday morning only to realise that I forgot to send the summary!


And if you do, then we will enjoy it a day late. No problem.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> And I've just had breakfast. Maryanne asked if I had had breakfast. When she said so you don't want porridge if I make it? By then I said I am sure I could manage a second one. Like a hobbit she informed me.
> the two of us went to my brothers place last night for a shared birthday tea and then tonight Mum and Vicky are coming for another birshday tea. ANd then next week David and MAryanne are going out as he is away currently. So her birthday is being spread over a fair bit of a week.


Happy Birthday to Maryanne!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I hope Spider can get everything to fit nicely back into her freshly painted closet.
> 
> T-shirts have arrived for KAP, and I am afraid to open the box to check them in case I can't get them back in it! I know darn well they won't go back in the way they came out. Guess that better be next on my to do list.


Well yes- you need to check that they are correct. Don't want to turn up to the KAP and discover that something was wrong with the order!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Spider said:


> It will all go back in, because two big boxes went out and two garbage bags and two boxes of shoes.
> Chicken is on the grill, getting hungry.
> Need to go back to work to relax.


Good for you. We had yellow perch, cole slaw, I had cabbage and noodles to go with mine, and DH had french fries to go with his cole slaw. Hope you can relax BEFORE you go back to work!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> What are you going to feed the hungry chicken? I guess it won't be cold.
> With so much taken out it should go back in!


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Marking my spot hen checking out the recipes


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> Lovely start to the new week. I have hardly kept up with anything these past few days and will struggle the whole weekend. Matthew is getting into KAP gear. He is thinking about the watermelon design, white elephant gift as he had to come up with another unique idea and his give away item. He is really on top of this and his mother is not. I have had a lot to deal with in the past few weeks including some minor health issues so taking one day at a time. I am so delighted to see Matthew so excited for KAP. We went to the printer this week and they had a printing malfunction, so we had to return the next day. Matthew is so calm about it and the owner's wife asked him to not stop coming as she loves to see his artwork. The owner really enjoyed this design as well. The family that owns the print shop treat Matthew so much kindness and respect that it is a joy for me to take him there to conduct his own business. Thanks to so many of you who also have helped him to see his value in the world we live in.
> 
> I do get the honors of working all weekend so I will be waking up at 2:30 this whole weekend and working long days. I keep reminding myself that the money will be good as we will need it these next few weeks. DH is also working long days. I think he is doing either 2 or 3 12 hour nights this week and the other nights are 8 hour nights.
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well. I will have to go back to last week's posts to see how Julie is coming along with the little gown. It sounds lovely and I would love to see pictures of it. Stay safe everyone.


I am glad that Matthew is looking forward to KAP again this year. I can't wait to see his cards again this year. It is wonderful that the new printer is so good with Matthew, and that he is so comfortable with them. That will give Matthew so much confidence in himself! I am sorry you have so much extra on your plate right now. I hope the health issues are beginning to resolve in a positive way. You need the rest you would have gotten if you had the weekend off, but I know the money you will make will make it easier to get the things done that need it in Cincinnati. Get as much rest as you can.

I am starting to get into KAP mode also. I am starting to get excited also. I hope that everyone enjoys the way I have planned it this year.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well yes- you need to check that they are correct. Don't want to turn up to the KAP and discover that something was wrong with the order!


I sure don't! That would be terrible! I am going to sort them out and package them with names on so it will be easy to distribute at KAP. But it would be so much easier to transport if they would just go back into the box the way they came out. I am starting to think about everything that I have to take. I am going to need the RV clutter free in 2 weeks, if the weather cooperates, so I can't just start putting everything for KAP into it, so it is where I need it, and out of the way in the house. I am afraid if I put things in the spare room out of the way, that I will forget something. I pray I won't forget something anyway! It will be a miracle if I don't.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Edited to delete duplicate post. The computer decided to act up.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Marking my spot hen checking out the recipes


Clearly Carens hen is helping out spiders hungry chook (chicken!)


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Clearly Carens hen is helping out spiders hungry chook (chicken!)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I sure don't! That would be terrible! I am going to sort them out and package them with names on so it will be easy to distribute at KAP. But it would be so much easier to transport if they would just go back into the box the way they came out. I am starting to think about everything that I have to take. I am going to need the RV clutter free in 2 weeks, if the weather cooperates, so I can't just start putting everything for KAP into it, so it is where I need it, and out of the way in the house. I am afraid if I put things in the spare room out of the way, that I will forget something. I pray I won't forget something anyway! It will be a miracle if I don't.


Almost everthing will be dispensable. Might be a real loss but not too many things will really matter- until the RV is ready why not put everything into a box or some other large container-suitcase?- so you can just take the one thing our to the RV. Not likely to forget the whole box


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> And I've just had breakfast. Maryanne asked if I had had breakfast. When she said so you don't want porridge if I make it? By then I said I am sure I could manage a second one. Like a hobbit she informed me.
> the two of us went to my brothers place last night for a shared birthday tea and then tonight Mum and Vicky are coming for another birshday tea. ANd then next week David and MAryanne are going out as he is away currently. So her birthday is being spread over a fair bit of a week.


In college, my DD and her friends had a Birthday Month! Now they just try to celebrate once with family and once with the girls!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Thank you for all of the welcome backs! I hope to be around a little more.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Almost everthing will be dispensable. Might be a real loss but not too many things will really matter- until the RV is ready why not put everything into a box or some other large container-suitcase?- so you can just take the one thing our to the RV. Not likely to forget the whole box


I plan to do that. Though there will be more than one to take out. I am just being a worry wort.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, thank you for gluten free recipes.
Kate and Margaret thank you for summaries.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> Almost everthing will be dispensable. Might be a real loss but not too many things will really matter- until the RV is ready why not put everything into a box or some other large container-suitcase?- so you can just take the one thing our to the RV. Not likely to forget the whole box


I've started a laundry basket by my sewing machine to put in the homework, white elephant and swap things. I'm also putting the recipes in there so that when it's time to make the food, I won't have to search through my whole recipe box again.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hey gwen and all the rest of you gardeners --- sam

http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/diy/compost-bin-project/?utm_source=The+WHOot+Daily+Mail&utm_campaign=847f93ba54-RSS_Feed_v4_custom&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_bb6c322de2-847f93ba54-60616885


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I am starting to get into KAP mode also. I am starting to get excited also. I hope that everyone enjoys the way I have planned it this year.


My favorite response to such situations, Tami, is that the first one who voices a negative opinion out loud gets the privilege of being in charge (all by herself) for next year!! No excuses, no telling that she won't be able to come next year or that planning/organizing is not her strong suit. Nothing is acceptable except proving she can do it better. Right?

Ohio Joy


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi Sam, Thank you for inviting me again I've had a busy morning here in NZ it's Saturday afternoon and it's been cold and foggy, just opposite of you folks. I'm waiting for time to pass before hubby and I hit the road and go to our local football team game, of Rugby League. I just had a quick look at your recipes and they look super, the coffee banana smoothie will be a winner for me to try. Pleased to report the washing machine is working very well, no more floods to m up. After the game we will have leftover beef stew for a quick dinner on toast, then tomorrow it will be smoked snapper fish which is his favourite. Someone on last weeks tea party advised apple cider vinegar for heartburn so thank you am trying it, and hope it helps with itchy hives issues also. My digestion is a bit off, but am healthy otherwise and working to help myself without meds. I prefer natural healing all the way. Been working on a shrug but it's not the greatest so won't post a photo sorry. After it's done will get busy on my Lady Dahlia project. Cheers Fan


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I've started a laundry basket by my sewing machine to put in the homework, white elephant and swap things. I'm also putting the recipes in there so that when it's time to make the food, I won't have to search through my whole recipe box again.


I have a spare tote that I can start putting stuff in. I think I am going to print a spare copy of paperwork and put it in there also. I need to start making a list of everything I need to take with me.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> My favorite response to such situations, Tami, is that the first one who voices a negative opinion out loud gets the privilege of being in charge (all by herself) for next year!! No excuses, no telling that she won't be able to come next year or that planning/organizing is not her strong suit. Nothing is acceptable except proving she can do it better. Right?
> 
> Ohio Joy


  Especially as I can not do this again next year. Organizing is definitely NOT my strong suit. Thank our good Lord above for all of the help I have had doing it this time. I am already starting to feel the anxiety attacks floating in the back ground, even though I know everything will be fine. That is just me. I am just way out of my comfort zone, and knew it when I took on the job. Which is why I told Sam and Gwen that it would only be for the one year. I do thing God has spoken, tho. On face book yesterday or Wednesday, there was a post about anxiety attacks. It said find 5 things you can see, 4 things you can touch, 3 things you can hear, 2 things you can smell, and 1 thing you can taste. This is supposed to ground you, so you can control the attack. I have taken a photo of it with my phone so it will always be with me to help me remember.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi Sam, Thank you for inviting me again I've had a busy morning here in NZ it's Saturday afternoon and it's been cold and foggy, just opposite of you folks. I'm waiting for time to pass before hubby and I hit the road and go to our local football team game, of Rugby League. I just had a quick look at your recipes and they look super, the coffee banana smoothie will be a winner for me to try. Pleased to report the washing machine is working very well, no more floods to m up. After the game we will have leftover beef stew for a quick dinner on toast, then tomorrow it will be smoked snapper fish which is his favourite. Someone on last weeks tea party advised apple cider vinegar for heartburn so thank you am trying it, and hope it helps with itchy hives issues also. My digestion is a bit off, but am healthy otherwise and working to help myself without meds. I prefer natural healing all the way. Been working on a shrug but it's not the greatest so won't post a photo sorry. After it's done will get busy on my Lady Dahlia project. Cheers Fan


I hope the cider vinegar will help with the heartburn, but I don't think it will do anything for the hives. That sounds like there is something you are allergic to. It could be soap, it could be lotions, it could be food or seasoning (I'm allergic to garlic, and break out in hives from the chest up), It could be many things causing the hives. Please be very careful. Hives are a warning sign, and it might not be just hives next time. Could be worse. Take care.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

I am going to ask for prayers for a little boy in a nearby town. He is 4 1/2 years old, autistic, and has walked away from home. He has been missing since about 4:30 our time. There are even helicopters from Cleveland and Detroit helping to look for him. The whole community is rallying to look and support the family.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks for warning. I have had allergy tests and skin specialist also but nothing came up I was allergic to. The hives are not horrendous just the odd itchy spot comes out somewhere on a daily basis, am trying to work on no sugary things, and get my digestion better. Cheers Fan


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thanks for warning. I have had allergy tests and skin specialist also but nothing came up I was allergic to. The hives are not horrendous just the odd itchy spot comes out somewhere on a daily basis, am trying to work on no sugary things, and get my digestion better. Cheers Fan


I am glad that you have had the test done, and nothing shows. Hopefully it is something as simple as a small stress.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

I think it is bed time for me. After staying up so late last night,and not sleeping well when I did go to bed, I am hoping that I will sleep tonight. Hugs and prayers. Page 4


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Especially as I can not do this again next year. Organizing is definitely NOT my strong suit. Thank our good Lord above for all of the help I have had doing it this time. I am already starting to feel the anxiety attacks floating in the back ground, even though I know everything will be fine. That is just me. I am just way out of my comfort zone, and knew it when I took on the job. Which is why I told Sam and Gwen that it would only be for the one year. I do thing God has spoken, tho. On face book yesterday or Wednesday, there was a post about anxiety attacks. It said find 5 things you can see, 4 things you can touch, 3 things you can hear, 2 things you can smell, and 1 thing you can taste. This is supposed to ground you, so you can control the attack. I have taken a photo of it with my phone so it will always be with me to help me remember.


I'm sure no one will voice any complaints. We all appreciate that you took this on and we got your back, Jack!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I am going to ask for prayers for a little boy in a nearby town. He is 4 1/2 years old, autistic, and has walked away from home. He has been missing since about 4:30 our time. There are even helicopters from Cleveland and Detroit helping to look for him. The whole community is rallying to look and support the family.


Saying some prayers that he is brought back home safely.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I think it is bed time for me. After staying up so late last night,and not sleeping well when I did go to bed, I am hoping that I will sleep tonight. Hugs and prayers. Page 4


Have a good night!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to see you fan - i usually post the site address of the current ktp - it gives the address to the new one and all you need to do is click on it. will look forward to seeing more of you. hope your team wins. --- sam



Fan said:


> Hi Sam, Thank you for inviting me again I've had a busy morning here in NZ it's Saturday afternoon and it's been cold and foggy, just opposite of you folks. I'm waiting for time to pass before hubby and I hit the road and go to our local football team game, of Rugby League. I just had a quick look at your recipes and they look super, the coffee banana smoothie will be a winner for me to try. Pleased to report the washing machine is working very well, no more floods to m up. After the game we will have leftover beef stew for a quick dinner on toast, then tomorrow it will be smoked snapper fish which is his favourite. Someone on last weeks tea party advised apple cider vinegar for heartburn so thank you am trying it, and hope it helps with itchy hives issues also. My digestion is a bit off, but am healthy otherwise and working to help myself without meds. I prefer natural healing all the way. Been working on a shrug but it's not the greatest so won't post a photo sorry. After it's done will get busy on my Lady Dahlia project. Cheers Fan


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sam, thanks for another great selection of recipes. & ladies, thanks for all the effort you put into the summaries.

Tami, hope they find the little boy safe.
I'm sure all your work for KAP will turn out great

Pammie, glad you are doing well, good to hear from you.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending tons of positive energy to the searchers and soothing comforting energy to the family. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> I am going to ask for prayers for a little boy in a nearby town. He is 4 1/2 years old, autistic, and has walked away from home. He has been missing since about 4:30 our time. There are even helicopters from Cleveland and Detroit helping to look for him. The whole community is rallying to look and support the family.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we have absolute trust in you - this year is going to be just as good as the last two years. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> Especially as I can not do this again next year. Organizing is definitely NOT my strong suit. Thank our good Lord above for all of the help I have had doing it this time. I am already starting to feel the anxiety attacks floating in the back ground, even though I know everything will be fine. That is just me. I am just way out of my comfort zone, and knew it when I took on the job. Which is why I told Sam and Gwen that it would only be for the one year. I do thing God has spoken, tho. On face book yesterday or Wednesday, there was a post about anxiety attacks. It said find 5 things you can see, 4 things you can touch, 3 things you can hear, 2 things you can smell, and 1 thing you can taste. This is supposed to ground you, so you can control the attack. I have taken a photo of it with my phone so it will always be with me to help me remember.


----------



## Dorsey (Jan 20, 2012)

Amazed again at how many recipes and how many really good ones. I am not gluten free needy but the other recipes sounded so good. Simplyrecipes.com is one of my favorites to go to, and you have turned up several other neat websites. It is all good. Thanks.

Dot


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> On face book yesterday or Wednesday, there was a post about anxiety attacks. It said find 5 things you can see, 4 things you can touch, 3 things you can hear, 2 things you can smell, and 1 thing you can taste. This is supposed to ground you, so you can control the attack. I have taken a photo of it with my phone so it will always be with me to help me remember.


I saw that, too--I do best with something (or, better, someone) familiar. As long as I have that one thing, I can manage. I used to carry a charm I could hold when they were very bad.


----------



## vabchnonnie (Sep 3, 2013)

Thank you everyone for the beginning of another new week. Seems to be another sleepless night, reason ?. Just can't get to sleep. This happens to me, very upsetting for the next day is terrible. Nothing new here, just overwhelmed, too much going on for me. I'm getting as slow as a turtle. Hope this finds everyone happy and doing good. Hope June will be able to go home soon. My best to each of you...until next time...VA Sharon


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jheiens said:


> My favorite response to such situations, Tami, is that the first one who voices a negative opinion out loud gets the privilege of being in charge (all by herself) for next year!! No excuses, no telling that she won't be able to come next year or that planning/organizing is not her strong suit. Nothing is acceptable except proving she can do it better. Right?
> 
> Ohio Joy


I was saying to some Guild members that it would be good to catch up with another group who do much the same thing as us. She said great idea we should do a weekend retreat - my response was good- you organise and I'm sure we'll get people coming. Then introduced to the lady inthe other group who had said she would look into reas near them. So now to see what comes of it!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Especially as I can not do this again next year. Organizing is definitely NOT my strong suit. Thank our good Lord above for all of the help I have had doing it this time. I am already starting to feel the anxiety attacks floating in the back ground, even though I know everything will be fine. That is just me. I am just way out of my comfort zone, and knew it when I took on the job. Which is why I told Sam and Gwen that it would only be for the one year. I do thing God has spoken, tho. On face book yesterday or Wednesday, there was a post about anxiety attacks. It said find 5 things you can see, 4 things you can touch, 3 things you can hear, 2 things you can smell, and 1 thing you can taste. This is supposed to ground you, so you can control the attack. I have taken a photo of it with my phone so it will always be with me to help me remember.


The most impirtant thing for the weekend is that you all have soemwhere to meet so that you can sit and chat and knit. SOmewhere to sleep and enough food to keep you all fed. Any thing else including how good the food might be etc is a plus but not worth getting yourslef all het up over. I'm sure those going would agree- you staying healthy is much important thatn a wonderrfully organised weekend. You aren't Gwen so let the weekend reflect you, though by all means make use of what Gwen learnt.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Accidentally posted these to last week:- 
the bonnet and Gown


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Hi, everyone! I sure have missed all of you and the TP. This summer has flown by, and I have been busy. I hope to stay on top of things this week!


Lovely to see you back Pammie!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> kate - do you have koi in the pond. --- sam


Yes, Sam. About 8 goldfish and a couple of shebunkins (sp?) We used to have 2 ghost koi which grew to about 12 inches long, but they didn't survive the really severe winter a couple of years ago.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Clearly Carens hen is helping out spiders hungry chook (chicken!)


You beat me to that one!! :lol: :XD:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

vabchnonnie said:


> Thank you everyone for the beginning of another new week. Seems to be another sleepless night, reason ?. Just can't get to sleep. This happens to me, very upsetting for the next day is terrible. Nothing new here, just overwhelmed, too much going on for me. I'm getting as slow as a turtle. Hope this finds everyone happy and doing good. Hope June will be able to go home soon. My best to each of you...until next time...VA Sharon


Sharon do you take a statin at night? I take Simvastatin 20mg (for slightly high cholesterol) and read in a magazine that it goes straight to the brain and thus can cause insomnia. Seemingly all statins do this, but Simvastatin was named as the worst for this! Since I started taking it in the morning I have slept so much better.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Accidentally posted these to last week:-
> the bonnet and Gown


Both are beautiful! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Bonjour de France. Having a lovely time with the family. We are off jet skiing today although I will take some crochet as well.
Sorry not to have been around but I am so busy playing with the gks. Sending loads of healing vibes and hugs to all.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> Sharon do you take a statin at night? I take Simvastatin 20mg (for slightly high cholesterol) and read in a magazine that it goes straight to the brain and thus can cause insomnia. Seemingly all statins do this, but Simvastatin was named as the worst for this! Since I started taking it in the morning I have slept so much better.


Kate, I'm going to be more aware of this. I take one a day, but I don't always remember to take it first thing in the a.m. I had not figured out a cause and effect to when I take them. I take all my pills at the same time when I remember.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Bonjour de France. Having a lovely time with the family. We are off jet skiing today although I will take some crochet as well.
> Sorry not to have been around but I am so busy playing with the gks. Sending loads of healing vibes and hugs to all.


We miss you, but understand that you are very busy and having a wonderful time. Enjoy the boating and skiing.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Julie, the gown and bonnet are beautiful. I've often wondered what determines the length of the gown? In this case, I think it might be the lace fabric. What still needs to be done to the gown?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Both are beautiful! :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you, Kate!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Julie, the gown and bonnet are beautiful. I've often wondered what determines the length of the gown? In this case, I think it might be the lace fabric. What still needs to be done to the gown?


It was definitely the amount of lace that was available, that determined the length. The buttons have to be sewn on, and the button loops, otherwise it is complete.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It was definitely the amount of lace that was available, that determined the length. The buttons have to be sewn on, and the button loops, otherwise it is complete.


Then, it's very nearly done. Are the button loops crocheted or knitted I-cord?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Then, it's very nearly done. Are the button loops crocheted or knitted I-cord?


That will be for Juli Hunter the Seamstress to decide- we are taking time out, tomorrow.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> What are you going to feed the hungry chicken? I guess it won't be cold.
> With so much taken out it should go back in!


That's funny well it made me smile 
And a happy birthday to your daughter 
Sonja


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

pammie1234 said:


> Hi, everyone! I sure have missed all of you and the TP. This summer has flown by, and I have been busy. I hope to stay on top of things this week!


Good to see you. Hope you are enjoying yourself.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Thanks for a great opening as usual Sam. I love the chicken recipes and also cinnamon roll coffee cake may be on my "to do" list. thank you too to the summary ladies.
Yesterday we had solid rain all day. A miserable day but so needed for the garden. I'm now over at DDs, once again on dog/chicken sitting duties. Sadly the chickens are now down to three. Have lost three due to old age I think, thankfully not the fox. I may have my two older grandchildren coming to join me next week which will be good company. They probably think poor old grandma can't manage on her own! But we'll have fun.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> I am going to ask for prayers for a little boy in a nearby town. He is 4 1/2 years old, autistic, and has walked away from home. He has been missing since about 4:30 our time. There are even helicopters from Cleveland and Detroit helping to look for him. The whole community is rallying to look and support the family.


What a worry for the family. Keeping him in my thoughts that he will be found safe and well.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Accidentally posted these to last week:-
> the bonnet and Gown


Both absolutely beautiful Julie. You should be very proud of yourself. These are the heirlooms of the future.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Bonjour de France. Having a lovely time with the family. We are off jet skiing today although I will take some crochet as well.
> Sorry not to have been around but I am so busy playing with the gks. Sending loads of healing vibes and hugs to all.


Bonjour ma chere. I'm sure you'll be able to jetski and crochet very well. Just don't fall over. x :roll: :lol:


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Julie, that is a very beautiful gown and bonnet. That will be one beautiful baby being christened. Your sewing is a winner for sure.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Both absolutely beautiful Julie. You should be very proud of yourself. These are the heirlooms of the future.


It is typical, though that I know where the mistakes are, and where I have fudged- but it does look good hanging there. Still no baby!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Julie, that is a very beautiful gown and bonnet. That will be one beautiful baby being christened. Your sewing is a winner for sure.


Thank you, Joyce! The plan is that it become a family treasure!


----------



## vabchnonnie (Sep 3, 2013)

KateB - Thank you for your comment on Simvastatin. I noticed 

on the bottle it does say "bedtime", however I'm going to 

try taking it in the AM, starting today. See the doctor in 2 

weeks, by then I should notice a difference and I'll see 

what he says. It sure is worth a try, thank you.

Wish I knew what to do for "no energy". I walk my 12 

year old puppy 3 times a day, using my cane of course, I

have a balance problem since rebuilt feet. I take ALL my

medications and try to eat and sleep right. ANY SUGGESTIONS?

Thank you for being so kind...until next time...VA Sharon


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

P


pacer said:


> Lovely start to the new week. I have hardly kept up with anything these past few days and will struggle the whole weekend. Matthew is getting into KAP gear. He is thinking about the watermelon design, white elephant gift as he had to come up with another unique idea and his give away item. He is really on top of this and his mother is not. I have had a lot to deal with in the past few weeks including some minor health issues so taking one day at a time. I am so delighted to see Matthew so excited for KAP. We went to the printer this week and they had a printing malfunction, so we had to return the next day. Matthew is so calm about it and the owner's wife asked him to not stop coming as she loves to see his artwork. The owner really enjoyed this design as well. The family that owns the print shop treat Matthew so much kindness and respect that it is a joy for me to take him there to conduct his own business. Thanks to so many of you who also have helped him to see his value in the world we live in.
> 
> I do get the honors of working all weekend so I will be waking up at 2:30 this whole weekend and working long days. I keep reminding myself that the money will be good as we will need it these next few weeks. DH is also working long days. I think he is doing either 2 or 3 12 hour nights this week and the other nights are 8 hour nights.
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well. I will have to go back to last week's posts to see how Julie is coming along with the little gown. It sounds lovely and I would love to see pictures of it. Stay safe everyone.


 You stay safe too Mary . I know you are going to be very busy but I hope you get time to relax and recharge your batteries too

Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Clearly Carens hen is helping out spiders hungry chook (chicken!)


That's what I was thinking too :XD: 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Especially as I can not do this again next year. Organizing is definitely NOT my strong suit. Thank our good Lord above for all of the help I have had doing it this time. I am already starting to feel the anxiety attacks floating in the back ground, even though I know everything will be fine. That is just me. I am just way out of my comfort zone, and knew it when I took on the job. Which is why I told Sam and Gwen that it would only be for the one year. I do thing God has spoken, tho. On face book yesterday or Wednesday, there was a post about anxiety attacks. It said find 5 things you can see, 4 things you can touch, 3 things you can hear, 2 things you can smell, and 1 thing you can taste. This is supposed to ground you, so you can control the attack. I have taken a photo of it with my phone so it will always be with me to help me remember.


 All you have to remember Tammi is that you are going to be with friends and you are going to enjoy yourself . Nothing horrible will happen even if you forget everything well it could be a massive disaster if you forget your knitting 😄 but otherwise just relax and when you get there enjoy yourself 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> I am going to ask for prayers for a little boy in a nearby town. He is 4 1/2 years old, autistic, and has walked away from home. He has been missing since about 4:30 our time. There are even helicopters from Cleveland and Detroit helping to look for him. The whole community is rallying to look and support the family.


Oh no a parents worst nightmare please let us know when he is found safe and sound 
Sonja


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Just marking my spot. Will come back and read from the beginning later. I'm off to the market.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> It was definitely the amount of lace that was available, that determined the length. The buttons have to be sewn on, and the button loops, otherwise it is complete.


The gown and the bonnet are gorgeous Julie . Give yourself a pat on the back for a job beautifully done . Have you got time to relax now before you go home ? 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Thanks for a great opening as usual Sam. I love the chicken recipes and also cinnamon roll coffee cake may be on my "to do" list. thank you too to the summary ladies.
> Yesterday we had solid rain all day. A miserable day but so needed for the garden. I'm now over at DDs, once again on dog/chicken sitting duties. Sadly the chickens are now down to three. Have lost three due to old age I think, thankfully not the fox. I may have my two older grandchildren coming to join me next week which will be good company. They probably think poor old grandma can't manage on her own! But we'll have fun.


No rain here have barely had any for weeks now although today is cooler and cloudy but definitly no rain up there 
Hope you have a lovely time with your grandchildren 
Sonja


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Kate, I'm going to be more aware of this. I take one a day, but I don't always remember to take it first thing in the a.m. I had not figured out a cause and effect to when I take them. I take all my pills at the same time when I remember.


I was told it was most effective to take the statin last thing at night, but no-one said anything about not sleeping. Ironically I was reading the Saga magazine in the doctor's waiting room when I came across the article! It certainly has made a big difference to me (my problem was getting to sleep, once I was asleep I didn't tend to waken again until morning) and at first I wondered if my now getting to sleep easily was 'all in my head' but it has been weeks now and I'm dropping off without any great problem.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is typical, though that I know where the mistakes are, and where I have fudged- but it does look good hanging there. Still no baby!


You do Julie, but I'll bet no-one else would be able to find them! We are always our own worst critics. It doesn't "look good" hanging there...it looks wonderful! :lol:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

vabchnonnie said:


> KateB - Thank you for your comment on Simvastatin. I noticed
> 
> on the bottle it does say "bedtime", however I'm going to
> 
> ...


I do hope it makes a difference to your sleeping, it certainly has to mine. Beginning to feel a bit angry about the sleeping problems I've put up with for the last 6 or 7 years thinking it was just part of ageing! Sorry I don't have any suggestions over your 'no energy' but hopefully if you can begin to get a good night's sleep that should help?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> P
> 
> You stay safe too Mary . I know you are going to be very busy but I hope you get time to relax and recharge your batteries too
> 
> Sonja


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Tami the shirts will fit back in the box....I sorted them last year and added tags as to which ones belonged to which person. Believe me my refolding isn't great and they still fit back in the box. Have fun!


tami_ohio said:


> I hope Spider can get everything to fit nicely back into her freshly painted closet.
> 
> T-shirts have arrived for KAP, and I am afraid to open the box to check them in case I can't get them back in it! I know darn well they won't go back in the way they came out. Guess that better be next on my to do list.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I KNOW we will enjoy how you've done the KAP 2015! I so appreciate you taking it on and am looking forward to being a participant! GO TAMI!!!


tami_ohio said:


> I am glad that Matthew is looking forward to KAP again this year. I can't wait to see his cards again this year. It is wonderful that the new printer is so good with Matthew, and that he is so comfortable with them. That will give Matthew so much confidence in himself! I am sorry you have so much extra on your plate right now. I hope the health issues are beginning to resolve in a positive way. You need the rest you would have gotten if you had the weekend off, but I know the money you will make will make it easier to get the things done that need it in Cincinnati. Get as much rest as you can.
> 
> I am starting to get into KAP mode also. I am starting to get excited also. I hope that everyone enjoys the way I have planned it this year.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hope you will be at the KAP!


pammie1234 said:


> Thank you for all of the welcome backs! I hope to be around a little more.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Hi Gwen, how are you feeling today?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

This is cool. I'm hoping to be able to get one of the barrel type of compost bins that you can just rotate.


thewren said:


> hey gwen and all the rest of you gardeners --- sam
> 
> http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/diy/compost-bin-project/?utm_source=The+WHOot+Daily+Mail&utm_campaign=847f93ba54-RSS_Feed_v4_custom&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_bb6c322de2-847f93ba54-60616885


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

AMEN!!! And I am so grateful that Tami VOLUNTEERED to do it ths year. I know she has done an excellent job. She has no idea how much I am looking forward to it this year more than ever.


jheiens said:


> My favorite response to such situations, Tami, is that the first one who voices a negative opinion out loud gets the privilege of being in charge (all by herself) for next year!! No excuses, no telling that she won't be able to come next year or that planning/organizing is not her strong suit. Nothing is acceptable except proving she can do it better. Right?
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

DITTO!


RookieRetiree said:


> I'm sure no one will voice any complaints. We all appreciate that you took this on and we got your back, Jack!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I posted by accident on last week's TP but bears repeating....the gown and bonnet are exquisite!


Lurker 2 said:


> Accidentally posted these to last week:-
> the bonnet and Gown


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is interesting Kate. I take Pravastatin and recently started taking it at night because DH has read somewhere it was more effective that way. I also haven't been able to sleep well. Perhaps I will switch back to morning and see if it makes a difference.


KateB said:


> Sharon do you take a statin at night? I take Simvastatin 20mg (for slightly high cholesterol) and read in a magazine that it goes straight to the brain and thus can cause insomnia. Seemingly all statins do this, but Simvastatin was named as the worst for this! Since I started taking it in the morning I have slept so much better.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> I was told it was most effective to take the statin last thing at night, but no-one said anything about not sleeping. Ironically I was reading the Saga magazine in the doctor's waiting room when I came across the article! It certainly has made a big difference to me (my problem was getting to sleep, once I was asleep I didn't tend to waken again until morning) and at first I wondered if my now getting to sleep easily was 'all in my head' but it has been weeks now and I'm dropping off without any great problem.


I just took my meds this a.m. and I hope it works the same for me. Although, I have trouble getting and staying asleep. Fixing even part of the problem would be great. My Dr. had said to take them at night too, but I my other pills are meant to be taken in a.m. so I've always done all of them at once---now I'm going to be more regimented about it to do it first thing with a little bit to eat.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning everyone. Just posting for now to save my place as I have been under the weather the last two weeks. Will try to follow along as able. Tami the Kap you have planned will be marvelous. Looking forward to it. Hope the lost little boy is found soon and is healthy and well. Julie I second Gwenie's comment. You did an exquisite job with the dresss and hat.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, prayers for lost boy.
I also have trouble going to sleep and staying asleep. Probably due to FM rather than age. I do better when I stop computer at 9 p.m., and lay down and put eye mask on so I don't get flicker from t.v. And just use t.v. Like radio. If I wake during night try not to put on light and meditate til I fall back to sleep.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Off to knit. TTYL


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Good Morning Sam!!!!! Love those chicken recipes...greetings from San Diego where I am attending TKGA conference. I have taken two classes ( one per day) with Michelle Hunter who is a fabulous teacher. She has a website that is a wonderful source for video instruction of various techniques, I love it...her website is : knitpurlhunter. The first class I took was on Double Knitting and it was quite exciting for me because my oldest granddaughter has patterns on Ravelry (one freebie) and they are all double knitted items. The second class was on Navajo Knittingg which was not what I expected yet I was in awe of how you can turn lace weight yarn into three ply without cutting or splitting that one skein that I did not know what the heck to knit with it and now I do!!! Today is my last class and it is on blocking, a much needed asset for all who knit and which does wonders for lace shawls etc., 
Wishing all good health and happy knitting!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> Good Morning Sam!!!!! Love those chicken recipes...greetings from San Diego where I am attending TKGA conference. I have taken two classes ( one per day) with Michelle Hunter who is a fabulous teacher. She has a website that is a wonderful source for video instruction of various techniques, I love it...her website is : knitpurlhunter. The first class I took was on Double Knitting and it was quite exciting for me because my oldest granddaughter has patterns on Ravelry (one freebie) and they are all double knitted items. The second class was on Navajo Knittingg which was not what I expected yet I was in awe of how you can turn lace weight yarn into three ply without cutting or splitting that one skein that I did not know what the heck to knit with it and now I do!!! Today is my last class and it is on blocking, a much needed asset for all who knit and which does wonders for lace shawls etc.,
> Wishing all good health and happy knitting!


I'm familar with knitpurlhunter.com and love her work and think she's a very good teacher. So glad you had the opportunity to take her classes.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I posted by accident on last week's TP but bears repeating....the gown and bonnet are exquisite!


And I concur! :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I just took my meds this a.m. and I hope it works the same for me. Although, I have trouble getting and staying asleep. Fixing even part of the problem would be great. My Dr. had said to take them at night too, but I my other pills are meant to be taken in a.m. so I've always done all of them at once---now I'm going to be more regimented about it to do it first thing with a little bit to eat.


I'm not sure when Bub takes his...but he has no trouble falling asleep, whereas I do--and I don't take a statin! :roll: I just have busy brain...


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I love taking her classes. I took my very first on at Stitches West this past March in Santa Clara and just loved her style.


RookieRetiree said:


> I'm familar with knitpurlhunter.com and love her work and think she's a very good teacher. So glad you had the opportunity to take her classes.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I'm not sure when Bub takes his...but he has no trouble falling asleep, whereas I do--and I don't take a statin! :roll: I just have busy brain...


I believe my insomnia is a result of busy brain (I call monkey brain) as well as so many other issues, that if I can remove just one thing at a time, it just might work.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I believe my insomnia is a result of busy brain (I call monkey brain) as well as so many other issues, that if I can remove just one thing at a time, it just might work.


One thing I do that seems to work better than other methods is to count by a particular number--7, 9, and 11 work well for me; that forces me to focus on just that (11 especially!). I have used melatonin in a real pinch, but that seems to create bad dreams.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> One thing I do that seems to work better than other methods is to count by a particular number--7, 9, and 11 work well for me; that forces me to focus on just that (11 especially!). I have used melatonin in a real pinch, but that seems to create bad dreams.


I've tried sleeping pills (bad nightmares), melatonin (no difference) OTC sleep aids (no difference). I have had some success with meditation and breathing exercises, but need to get more disciplined.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I have a friend that boils lettuce leaves, about four, and makes a tea out of that. She swears by it and also a lettuce salad at dinnertime. I can fall asleep at any time. I know it is a blessing. No harm in trying the lettuce ( romaine, butter, iceberg etc.,) tea and I don't think it can harm you. Of course meditation and yoga help a lot.


RookieRetiree said:


> I've tried sleeping pills (bad nightmares), melatonin (no difference) OTC sleep aids (no difference). I have had some success with meditation and breathing exercises, but need to get more disciplined.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

The classes you are attending sound great. Always fun to learn something new. I heard about Navajo knitting on KP & have tried it a couple of times, what a great way to use up thinner yarns.
I wish there were classes like that near here but just not enough population to make it profitable.
Im going to look upper website, thanks for posting it



patocenizo said:


> Good Morning Sam!!!!! Love those chicken recipes...greetings from San Diego where I am attending TKGA conference. I have taken two classes ( one per day) with Michelle Hunter who is a fabulous teacher. She has a website that is a wonderful source for video instruction of various techniques, I love it...her website is : knitpurlhunter. The first class I took was on Double Knitting and it was quite exciting for me because my oldest granddaughter has patterns on Ravelry (one freebie) and they are all double knitted items. The second class was on Navajo Knittingg which was not what I expected yet I was in awe of how you can turn lace weight yarn into three ply without cutting or splitting that one skein that I did not know what the heck to knit with it and now I do!!! Today is my last class and it is on blocking, a much needed asset for all who knit and which does wonders for lace shawls etc.,
> Wishing all good health and happy knitting!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Julie, that gown & hat is beautiful, certain to become an heirloom.

Va Sharon, I hope you get feeling better soon. 

Interesting seeing the discussionon the Statins, I knew people got muscle aches from them but had not heard they caused sleep trouble. Fortunately I don't have to take them yet. I have to go after I return from vacation & get a bunch of blood work done, hopefully the garlic capsules I take have kept the lipids at bay, I have stayed borderline for several years, just at the edge of needing treatment.

I saw a Facebook post about June, I will attempt to cut & paste it here.
 
Facebook
Barbara Knapp
July 25 at 7:48am
Thank you all so much! I am heading to the ICU shortly. I know it will be really hard, because Mama is still on a ventilator. I truly believe it is prayers that have brought my Mama this far as she was deathly ill.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I just watched Michelle's video on Navajo Knitting by typing on Google Search....Navajo Knitting with Michelle Hunter and it popped up. It is a good refresher course for me. I am off to my last class now.


Bonnie7591 said:


> The classes you are attending sound great. Always fun to learn something new. I heard about Navajo knitting on KP & have tried it a couple of times, what a great way to use up thinner yarns.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I saw a Facebook post about June, I will attempt to cut & paste it here.
> 
> Facebook
> Barbara Knapp
> ...


I hadn't seen that one. Continuing to send positive thoughts.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> The gown and the bonnet are gorgeous Julie . Give yourself a pat on the back for a job beautifully done . Have you got time to relax now before you go home ?
> Sonja


We are taking the morning easily- although I do have to pack- and inevitably have more to take home, than I came with!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> I have a friend that boils lettuce leaves, about four, and makes a tea out of that. She swears by it and also a lettuce salad at dinnertime. I can fall asleep at any time. I know it is a blessing. No harm in trying the lettuce ( romaine, butter, iceberg etc.,) tea and I don't think it can harm you. Of course meditation and yoga help a lot.


I've never heard of that one....not sure what the science is behind it, but I'll give anything a try.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> You do Julie, but I'll bet no-one else would be able to find them! We are always our own worst critics. It doesn't "look good" hanging there...it looks wonderful! :lol:


Thanks so much, Kate! But of course one does know where one has slipped up!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> We are taking the morning easily- although I do have to pack- and inevitably have more to take home, than I came with!


When do you catch your plane to return?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I posted by accident on last week's TP but bears repeating....the gown and bonnet are exquisite!


You are very kind, Gwen!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning everyone. Just posting for now to save my place as I have been under the weather the last two weeks. Will try to follow along as able. Tami the Kap you have planned will be marvelous. Looking forward to it. Hope the lost little boy is found soon and is healthy and well. Julie I second Gwenie's comment. You did an exquisite job with the dresss and hat.


Thank you, Pearl!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> And I concur! :thumbup:


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I've tried sleeping pills (bad nightmares), melatonin (no difference) OTC sleep aids (no difference). I have had some success with meditation and breathing exercises, but need to get more disciplined.


Whereas Melatonin has made a real difference for me, plus noticeably being here on holiday, I am sleeping better.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, that gown & hat is beautiful, certain to become an heirloom.
> 
> Va Sharon, I hope you get feeling better soon.
> 
> ...


Thank you Bonnie!
And thank you for posting about June!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> When do you catch your plane to return?


In about 11 hours time!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I saw a Facebook post about June, I will attempt to cut & paste it here.
> 
> Facebook
> Barbara Knapp
> ...


Thank you for that Bonnie. I knew she was in hospital but had not realised she was in ICU. I will be thinking of her and send many many healing wishes and hugs, she is such a lovely lady.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is lovely julie - a great job. do we get a picture with the baby in it? --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Accidentally posted these to last week:-
> the bonnet and Gown


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

always good to hear from you josepine - hope you are having a great time with the french side of the family. --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> Bonjour de France. Having a lovely time with the family. We are off jet skiing today although I will take some crochet as well.
> Sorry not to have been around but I am so busy playing with the gks. Sending loads of healing vibes and hugs to all.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to hear from you pat - sounds like you are having a great time at the tkga (what ever that is??) - the navajo knitting sounds interesting. --- sam



patocenizo said:


> Good Morning Sam!!!!! Love those chicken recipes...greetings from San Diego where I am attending TKGA conference. I have taken two classes ( one per day) with Michelle Hunter who is a fabulous teacher. She has a website that is a wonderful source for video instruction of various techniques, I love it...her website is : knitpurlhunter. The first class I took was on Double Knitting and it was quite exciting for me because my oldest granddaughter has patterns on Ravelry (one freebie) and they are all double knitted items. The second class was on Navajo Knittingg which was not what I expected yet I was in awe of how you can turn lace weight yarn into three ply without cutting or splitting that one skein that I did not know what the heck to knit with it and now I do!!! Today is my last class and it is on blocking, a much needed asset for all who knit and which does wonders for lace shawls etc.,
> Wishing all good health and happy knitting!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

on one of the series of "the mentalist" he was telling this guy to count your breaths - count one on the inhale - two on the exhale - over and over again. it does work. it helps empty the mind which is where i have trouble. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> One thing I do that seems to work better than other methods is to count by a particular number--7, 9, and 11 work well for me; that forces me to focus on just that (11 especially!). I have used melatonin in a real pinch, but that seems to create bad dreams.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

tons of healing energy zooming to june - hope she is better today. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, that gown & hat is beautiful, certain to become an heirloom.
> 
> Va Sharon, I hope you get feeling better soon.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i am definitely going to try that - also - i watched a video on german short rows - way cool - should have used it on my wingspan and my round dishrags. --- sam



patocenizo said:


> I just watched Michelle's video on Navajo Knitting by typing on Google Search....Navajo Knitting with Michelle Hunter and it popped up. It is a good refresher course for me. I am off to my last class now.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is lovely julie - a great job. do we get a picture with the baby in it? --- sam


Baby has not arrived yet! But Gerry has promised me a photo!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm sure no one will voice any complaints. We all appreciate that you took this on and we got your back, Jack!


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Saying some prayers that he is brought back home safely.


I am still praying. Last I checked, he had not been found yet by 10 this morning.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> we have absolute trust in you - this year is going to be just as good as the last two years. --- sam


Thanks Sam


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I saw that, too--I do best with something (or, better, someone) familiar. As long as I have that one thing, I can manage. I used to carry a charm I could hold when they were very bad.


I had them quite badly as an older teenager, but hid them from my parents. I had pretty much stopped having them, except for a few mild ones until Sept 2013. Had there been someone with me at the time, it wouldn't have been quite so bad. It didn't help that it was the first local antique engine show after Dad died, and someone got nasty. I had back up from people either side of our site, but they are more just people I see once a year. So I had help with the issue, but not the attack. For me, a full blown attack is like an asthma attack where you can't get any air, except I just feel that way, I have plenty of oxygen. And I get very hot, and claustrophobic. I am hoping I can remember these things for the future, just in case.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> The most impirtant thing for the weekend is that you all have soemwhere to meet so that you can sit and chat and knit. SOmewhere to sleep and enough food to keep you all fed. Any thing else including how good the food might be etc is a plus but not worth getting yourslef all het up over. I'm sure those going would agree- you staying healthy is much important thatn a wonderrfully organised weekend. You aren't Gwen so let the weekend reflect you, though by all means make use of what Gwen learnt.


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Accidentally posted these to last week:-
> the bonnet and Gown


I answered on last week, but it is well worth seeing again, and commenting again!

A work of art, absolutely gorgeous! But I knew it would be, because you were making it!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Bonjour de France. Having a lovely time with the family. We are off jet skiing today although I will take some crochet as well.
> Sorry not to have been around but I am so busy playing with the gks. Sending loads of healing vibes and hugs to all.


Hello Josephine! So nice to see you. Have fun, but don't hurt that new knee!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

vabchnonnie said:


> KateB - Thank you for your comment on Simvastatin. I noticed
> 
> on the bottle it does say "bedtime", however I'm going to
> 
> ...


The lack of energy could be anything, but could be one of your medications, or even a combination of them. Something you could discuss with your Dr. or Pharmacist. Regardless, the lack of energy should be discussed with your Dr. anyway.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Thank you all. Pity party is over for now. You have reenforced my confidence a bit. 

T-shirts have been checked, sorted, and packaged individually with names on the bags, and actually fit back in the box they shipped in! I am amazed!

DH is working afternoon shift this weekend, so he is off to work. I want to catch up here, do a couple of errands, and then sit down at the sewing machine and get some things for KAP done. 

It is a beautiful sunny day in the mid 80'sF. I slept all night and cooked breakfast for us both this morning, then we took a small road trip. Stopped for ice cream, and then at an orchard that my cousin works at, for fresh peaches. They had fresh blueberries 3 pints for $10 on sale, which is a little cheaper than the grocery store. So we came home with 3 pints of those. I think some will go into the coffee cake that Bonnie posted for her Saskatoons. May freeze some of the rest.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Oh no a parents worst nightmare please let us know when he is found safe and sound
> Sonja


I will just as soon as I find out. Last I heard this morning, he had not been found.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> You do Julie, but I'll bet no-one else would be able to find them! We are always our own worst critics. It doesn't "look good" hanging there...it looks wonderful! :lol:


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Tami the shirts will fit back in the box....I sorted them last year and added tags as to which ones belonged to which person. Believe me my refolding isn't great and they still fit back in the box. Have fun!


They did fit back in the box, just as you said. I expected them to be packed in pretty tightly, but they weren't. They were even packed in protective plastic in case the box got wet! I have been very impressed with the company.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I KNOW we will enjoy how you've done the KAP 2015! I so appreciate you taking it on and am looking forward to being a participant! GO TAMI!!!


Thank you


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> That is interesting Kate. I take Pravastatin and recently started taking it at night because DH has read somewhere it was more effective that way. I also haven't been able to sleep well. Perhaps I will switch back to morning and see if it makes a difference.


The reason you are supposed to take it at night is because your body makes more cholestorol at night than it does during the day. I can't take them at all. It's worse than a fibro attack. Three days after I quit taking them, I am back to "normal" with just the usual aches and pains that I can deal with. Told the Dr. we tried 3, we are not trying any more! She wasn't happy, especially with my family history, but I can not live with that kind of pain caused by a medication. I would do NOTHING but sit in a chair and cry. So no more statins.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> Good Morning Sam!!!!! Love those chicken recipes...greetings from San Diego where I am attending TKGA conference. I have taken two classes ( one per day) with Michelle Hunter who is a fabulous teacher. She has a website that is a wonderful source for video instruction of various techniques, I love it...her website is : knitpurlhunter. The first class I took was on Double Knitting and it was quite exciting for me because my oldest granddaughter has patterns on Ravelry (one freebie) and they are all double knitted items. The second class was on Navajo Knittingg which was not what I expected yet I was in awe of how you can turn lace weight yarn into three ply without cutting or splitting that one skein that I did not know what the heck to knit with it and now I do!!! Today is my last class and it is on blocking, a much needed asset for all who knit and which does wonders for lace shawls etc.,
> Wishing all good health and happy knitting!


I have also used knitpurlhunter's videos, and found them very helpful. How exciting to have a granddaughter who has patterns on Ravelry! And now to be able to knit her patterns has to be even better!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> One thing I do that seems to work better than other methods is to count by a particular number--7, 9, and 11 work well for me; that forces me to focus on just that (11 especially!). I have used melatonin in a real pinch, but that seems to create bad dreams.


The melatonin does the same to me. First night is ok, second night the dreams get weird, edging toward bad, third night is when they become nightmares, not just bad dreams. Rheumatoid dr. has me on Flexeril at night 2 hours before bed so that I can relax so the fibro doesn't keep me awake. Most nights it works. When I go thru a spell where I don't sleep well for more than a few nights, I will skip a pill just one night, and it seems to reset everything, and I sleep again.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, that gown & hat is beautiful, certain to become an heirloom.
> 
> Va Sharon, I hope you get feeling better soon.
> 
> ...


Oh no. I knew June was sick, but I didn't realize that she was in ICU and on a ventilator. My prayers continue.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Clearly Carens hen is helping out spiders hungry chook (chicken!)


I some how never caught that when I posted it. 😳😮😬🐔


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Whereas Melatonin has made a real difference for me, plus noticeably being here on holiday, I am sleeping better.


I am so glad it helps you Julie! And that you have slept better while on holiday.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Gorgeous christening gown and bonnet Julie, and a super heirloom. We too are waiting for a baby boy in our extended family, due any day now.
Fan


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I answered on last week, but it is well worth seeing again, and commenting again!
> 
> A work of art, absolutely gorgeous! But I knew it would be, because you were making it!


 :thumbup: And I am still saying that people are being very kind!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I am so glad it helps you Julie! And that you have slept better while on holiday.


Certainly, nothing like what you have had with the dreaming= I think just having someone else around has helped me relax.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Gorgeous christening gown and bonnet Julie, and a super heirloom. We too are waiting for a baby boy in our extended family, due any day now.
> Fan


Thank you Fan! The baby should be making an appearance any day now!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm with you on the statins - i took mine over three months because doc was out on maternity leave - three month of my entire body feeling feeling like one giant arthritic joint - it took three months to leave once i quit. i kept thinking it would go away - it didn't. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> The reason you are supposed to take it at night is because your body makes more cholestorol at night than it does during the day. I can't take them at all. It's worse than a fibro attack. Three days after I quit taking them, I am back to "normal" with just the usual aches and pains that I can deal with. Told the Dr. we tried 3, we are not trying any more! She wasn't happy, especially with my family history, but I can not live with that kind of pain caused by a medication. I would do NOTHING but sit in a chair and cry. So no more statins.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Update on the little boy who was missing. Sadly, his body was found in Lake Erie 1/4 mile from where he went missing, about 1:00 this afternoon. Thank you all for your prayers. RIP little Sydney.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm with you on the statins - i took mine over three months because doc was out on maternity leave - three month of my entire body feeling feeling like one giant arthritic joint - it took three months to leave once i quit. i kept thinking it would go away - it didn't. --- sam


Ouch. Sorry you had to wait so long. Each time I tried them, I would take them for a month, just get it refilled, and a week into the refill, the pain would start. Worse than any fibro flare I have ever had.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Update on the little boy who was missing. Sadly, his body was found in Lake Erie 1/4 mile from where he went missing, about 1:00 this afternoon. Thank you all for your prayers. RIP little Sydney.


Ohh I was so hoping he would be safe , such sad news .


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Update on the little boy who was missing. Sadly, his body was found in Lake Erie 1/4 mile from where he went missing, about 1:00 this afternoon. Thank you all for your prayers. RIP little Sydney.


How very sad...prayers for his family!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> How very sad...prayers for his family!


from me too.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Update on the little boy who was missing. Sadly, his body was found in Lake Erie 1/4 mile from where he went missing, about 1:00 this afternoon. Thank you all for your prayers. RIP little Sydney.


Bless his family. So very hard for all.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> I am going to ask for prayers for a little boy in a nearby town. He is 4 1/2 years old, autistic, and has walked away from home. He has been missing since about 4:30 our time. There are even helicopters from Cleveland and Detroit helping to look for him. The whole community is rallying to look and support the family.


Prayers for him.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Prayers for the family, poor little boy.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Where can I find Bonnie's recipe for the coffee cake made with Saskatoons, please? I checked the summary and didn't find it. I thought I had copied it but can't find it on the computer, either.

Edit:

Never mind. I should have called it by the right name and looked harder. Found and printed!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Update on the little boy who was missing. Sadly, his body was found in Lake Erie 1/4 mile from where he went missing, about 1:00 this afternoon. Thank you all for your prayers. RIP little Sydney.


How sad. Poor little Sydney. RIP.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is too bad - tons of prayers and healing energy zooming to the family. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> Update on the little boy who was missing. Sadly, his body was found in Lake Erie 1/4 mile from where he went missing, about 1:00 this afternoon. Thank you all for your prayers. RIP little Sydney.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> always good to hear from you josepine - hope you are having a great time with the french side of the family. --- sam


Hi Sam, had a great time jet skiing and here's a photo to prove it...


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Purplefi, fine photo and it looks like the knee is doing well. 
Julie, I am hoping you are all packed and you and Ringo will have a non-bumpy flight back home. I expect that both of you will need a bit of a rest once you are home. I await an update.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I also was impressed with them. Nice product and excellent service.


tami_ohio said:


> They did fit back in the box, just as you said. I expected them to be packed in pretty tightly, but they weren't. They were even packed in protective plastic in case the box got wet! I have been very impressed with the company.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Accidentally posted these to last week:-
> the bonnet and Gown


Very pretty!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi Sam, Just been looking through the recipes and there are some really great ones there thank you posting them. We use metric measures downunder so will need to adjust but it will work great. Our team lost the football last night, several injuries too which weren't good. Oh well there's always next week. As well as doing hand crafting, I also like to throw words in the air and see where they land, loosely called poetry lol! But haven't written anything for ages, and only do it when am in the right mood for it. I write about family events and sometimes worldly ones, with a light hearted approach. Each year I make a thing called Rumtopf which is fresh or dried fruits preserved in alcohol. I start in January and add to it throughout the year then put it into jars for Christmas gift giving. I have written a poem about it which will possibly post when it gets nearer to Christmas. Very sad to read about the little boy who has died, it's always more tragic when the little ones pass away. Fan


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Purplefi, fine photo and it looks like the knee is doing well.
> Julie, I am hoping you are all packed and you and Ringo will have a non-bumpy flight back home. I expect that both of you will need a bit of a rest once you are home. I await an update.


Just about packed- don't want to take my slippers off yet- it is still chilly and a bit grey. I am sure Ringo senses something- he keeps looking soulfully at me. May well be a bit turbulent there is more wind- Ringo is looking really regal, with his front paws resting on a pillow. Good enough for his human- good enough for him!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> Sharon do you take a statin at night? I take Simvastatin 20mg (for slightly high cholesterol) and read in a magazine that it goes straight to the brain and thus can cause insomnia. Seemingly all statins do this, but Simvastatin was named as the worst for this! Since I started taking it in the morning I have slept so much better.


Thanks, Kate, for the welcome back. I've missed the TP, but hope to be here more frequently!

I also take Simvastatin at night. That is what the directions say, but I may try it in the morning. I take a night time pill that helps me sleep, but it would be nice to stop that.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

The Rumtopf sounds interesting. Can you post exactly how you make it?


Fan said:


> Hi Sam, Just been looking through the recipes and there are some really great ones there thank you posting them. We use metric measures downunder so will need to adjust but it will work great. Our team lost the football last night, several injuries too which weren't good. Oh well there's always next week. As well as doing hand crafting, I also like to throw words in the air and see where they land, loosely called poetry lol! But haven't written anything for ages, and only do it when am in the right mood for it. I write about family events and sometimes worldly ones, with a light hearted approach. Each year I make a thing called Rumtopf which is fresh or dried fruits preserved in alcohol. I start in January and add to it throughout the year then put it into jars for Christmas gift giving. I have written a poem about it which will possibly post when it gets nearer to Christmas. Very sad to read about the little boy who has died, it's always more tragic when the little ones pass away. Fan


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Very pretty!


Thank you, Pammie. Glad you have time to post again!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Okay I've now had my knitting break so it's back to th needles. TTYL


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> The Rumtopf sounds interesting. Can you post exactly how you make it?


Ok here's the basic recipe for making Rumtopf which is German for rum pot.Take a large Kilner type wire top jar, at least two litre capacity. to every 500gms or pound,of fresh fruits of choice, add 500gms of white or brown sugar. Cut your fruits into bite size pieces, removing stones from larger fruits, but don't peel them. Fill your jar up with fruits and sugar, then add some spices if you wish, e.g. Nutmeg cinnamon. Then fill the jar with alcohol of choice, rum, brandy whiskey, gin, vodka. Making sure fruits are covered. Make sure fruits are dry and no water is on them beforehand. You can also do it with dried fruits and nuts, think liquid Christmas cake. Seal the jar and put away, in dark place shaking now and then to dissolve sugar, leave at least six months before using, it's great over ice cream, fruit salads etc, and juice is high octane so not too much at a time. Sometimes I purée it for a dessert sauce. You can use just one type of fruit or several of choice, experiment with flavours over to you. Fan


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

That sounds interesting, I may have to try it.



Fan said:


> Ok here's the basic recipe for making Rumtopf which is German for rum pot.Take a large Kilner type wire top jar, at least two litre capacity. to every 500gms or pound,of fresh fruits of choice, add 500gms of white or brown sugar. Cut your fruits into bite size pieces, removing stones from larger fruits, but don't peel them. Fill your jar up with fruits and sugar, then add some spices if you wish, e.g. Nutmeg cinnamon. Then fill the jar with alcohol of choice, rum, brandy whiskey, gin, vodka. Making sure fruits are covered. Make sure fruits are dry and no water is on them beforehand. You can also do it with dried fruits and nuts, think liquid Christmas cake. Seal the jar and put away, in dark place shaking now and then to dissolve sugar, leave at least six months before using, it's great over ice cream, fruit salads etc, and juice is high octane so not too much at a time. Sometimes I purée it for a dessert sauce. You can use just one type of fruit or several of choice, experiment with flavours over to you. Fan


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Sam, TKGA is The Knitting Guild Association. This group has a yearly conference which "travels" throughout the U.S. A. and this year's conference is in San Diego which is about 1 1/2 hours south of where I live. I've always wanted to attend their classes but none have been close enough for me to go to until this year. I attended three excellent classes.


thewren said:


> good to hear from you pat - sounds like you are having a great time at the tkga (what ever that is??) - the navajo knitting sounds interesting. --- sam


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Tami, sorry to hear about the little boy, so sad for the family. I heard on the news this morning of another little one in the US, 2 yr old disappeared from the yard, he was found face down in a ditch about 12 hrs later, alive but didn't survive. So terrible.

Julie, I didnt realize your holiday was ending so quickly. 

Well, I thought my washing machine was fixed, I did one load of lightweight stuff after DH put it back together & no knocking but Imput towels in this morning & it almost went into orbit. We did an Internet search & called a local dealer. I got his repair mans number but from what we read I'm thinking it may be too expensive to fix. Good grief, the last one lasted 25 yrs, this one only 8. It drives me nuts that nothing is made to last anymore. You hear all the talk about recycling & reusing but it seems like a disposable society!
Another busy day, did a bunch of weeding & picked a gallon pail of rasberries.-the first picking & they taste so good.
I went to the garden this morning got fresh beans, cucumbers, lettuce &potatoes, everything tastes so much better when fresh. I could definitely be vegetarian this time of year.

I've been doing some phoning for my class reunion, my DH says don't call it a reunion as it's only informal & for my year only. I've helped organize 2 others over the years & we did 4 years together. He thinks that is what should have been done this time but too short notice & I think this will be fun anyway. I think he is disappointed as there won't be so many who he knew well. Also I couldn't have that many at my house. So far about 20 have said they will come. I've got the menu planned so shouldnt be too overwhelming I hope. I'm trying to keep it simple. Thinking burgers, baked potatoes, homemade baked beans, a couple of salads which friends have offered to bring , corn on the cob is the garden cooperates & desert. I'm asking people to kick in $5/person for the meat, buns & disposables, plates, etc, so I don't think anyone should complain at that.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

tami_ohio said:


> I am glad that Matthew is looking forward to KAP again this year. I can't wait to see his cards again this year. It is wonderful that the new printer is so good with Matthew, and that he is so comfortable with them. That will give Matthew so much confidence in himself! I am sorry you have so much extra on your plate right now. I hope the health issues are beginning to resolve in a positive way. You need the rest you would have gotten if you had the weekend off, but I know the money you will make will make it easier to get the things done that need it in Cincinnati. Get as much rest as you can.
> 
> I am starting to get into KAP mode also. I am starting to get excited also. I hope that everyone enjoys the way I have planned it this year.


I greatly enjoy the opportunity to get together and enjoy one another. So thankful that you chose to take on this role for this year. I knew this year was going to be rough on me so I had been relinquishing many volunteer roles so I would not be completely worn out. I found out today that I don't have to work tomorrow due to needing a part that we don't have available for tomorrow so now I will do a knitting demo and enjoy getting some chores done at home.

I think my new medicine might be working. I am so hoping it is. My GP still wants me to see the specialist to be checked for any possible changes to my skin since the original cancer (2 spots) did not look like skin cancer and did not act like typical basal cell carcinoma. Mine was going deeper than it usually does and causing problems. What I am watching and treating for several months is on the same leg and close enough to the location that had cancer so we are being cautious. I was told that if it showed up again that I should consider radiation treatment instead of surgery so I need to be very careful.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Sam, had a great time jet skiing and here's a photo to prove it...


Your grandson looks like he has gotten quite a bit taller. So glad we are missing you because you are having fun.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

So sorry to hear about the two missing children. And really concerned about June.
Well I think I kinda overdid it this week, today just crashed early this afternoon. Just wore out I guess. So have been resting and reading.
Love the gown and hat. What an heirloom for a family to have.
Take care all.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Oh yes, I'll try that although we live in Southern California and it never gets so cold that we need to wear one of those lovely double knitted hats. BTW, you can find her on Ravelry and her username is : lindsaymc7.


tami_ohio said:


> I have also used knitpurlhunter's videos, and found them very helpful. How exciting to have a granddaughter who has patterns on Ravelry! And now to be able to knit her patterns has to be even better!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Oh how sad is that!!! I can't imagine anything worse than loosing a child.


tami_ohio said:


> Update on the little boy who was missing. Sadly, his body was found in Lake Erie 1/4 mile from where he went missing, about 1:00 this afternoon. Thank you all for your prayers. RIP little Sydney.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

tami_ohio said:


> Especially as I can not do this again next year. Organizing is definitely NOT my strong suit. Thank our good Lord above for all of the help I have had doing it this time. I am already starting to feel the anxiety attacks floating in the back ground, even though I know everything will be fine. That is just me. I am just way out of my comfort zone, and knew it when I took on the job. Which is why I told Sam and Gwen that it would only be for the one year. I do thing God has spoken, tho. On face book yesterday or Wednesday, there was a post about anxiety attacks. It said find 5 things you can see, 4 things you can touch, 3 things you can hear, 2 things you can smell, and 1 thing you can taste. This is supposed to ground you, so you can control the attack. I have taken a photo of it with my phone so it will always be with me to help me remember.


Honestly, do not be anxious as we cherish the time together to visit, knit, eat and enjoy being with one another. That is what I am coming for. It is nice that Jeanette has offered to help organize the food. I have already placed the order for the meat from the butcher shop and will be picking it up. I have the coolers to put it in as well as the fruit and veggies that we will be cutting up that week. We will certainly have enough fruits and veggies for the weekend. I am sure we will have some to set out for Friday as well as Saturday. Thankfully Matthew has been planning his gifts and the watermelon design that he thinks he wants to try. Whatever he does, we will appreciate it as it is his gift of love and talent for us to share with him. I have started a box to bring to KAP as Caren wants to look at one of my pattern books. Just being there and having the space for us to get together is what we will look forward to. I do not come to judge others, but to enjoy being with everyone.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, so tragic about lost boy.
Julie, safe travels.
Gwen, you are sounding good. How do you feel?
Patocenzio, enjoy knitting retreat.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I thought my washing machine was fixed, I did one load of lightweight stuff after DH put it back together & no knocking but Imput towels in this morning & it almost went into orbit. We did an Internet search & called a local dealer. I got his repair mans number but from what we read I'm thinking it may be too expensive to fix. Good grief, the last one lasted 25 yrs, this one only 8. It drives me nuts that nothing is made to last anymore. You hear all the talk about recycling & reusing but it seems like a disposable society!
> /quote]
> Mine did that and it turned out that the load itself was just a bit out of balance with one side more towels in it than on the other side so an uneven load was the problem, along with the fact that I'd moved the washing machine and it was now uneven on the laundry room floor. Once they had adjusted the legs so it now sat even, and I'd adjusted the load, it has run correctly ever since. Perhaps you can take a common level and put it on top of the machine and see if the machine is level which could help diagnose the problem. Just a suggestion. I felt like a fool for calling repair help. Good luck on finding the cause.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Not quite two weeks, Bonnie- seemed a long time at first!
Sorry the machine has gone into orbit.



Bonnie7591 said:


> Tami, sorry to hear about the little boy, so sad for the family. I heard on the news this morning of another little one in the US, 2 yr old disappeared from the yard, he was found face down in a ditch about 12 hrs later, alive but didn't survive. So terrible.
> 
> Julie, I didnt realize your holiday was ending so quickly.
> 
> ...


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Julie...Fabulous seamstress work. Don't worry about the enhancements made to ensure such a beautiful piece of clothing. It is so stunning. Hoping for a safe return to your home and ever so thankful for the time you and Ringo have had with such a marvelous friend. Sounds like you are returning with special treasures. How wonderful!

I am thinking about June and praying for her. She so loves all the pictures of KAP so that she can feel like she is there with us. Hopefully she will be well and at home to enjoy this year's KAP as well.

I am getting ready to get some much needed sleep, but don't need to be awake at 2:30 so that is my blessing for today. I get to sleep in past 2:30 in the morning. I am sure some of you will still be awake at the time I get up.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, so tragic about lost boy.
> Julie, safe travels.
> Gwen, you are sounding good. How do you feel?
> Patocenzio, enjoy knitting retreat.


Thank you, Joy!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

flyty1n said:


> Bonnie7591 said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I thought my washing machine was fixed, I did one load of lightweight stuff after DH put it back together & no knocking but Imput towels in this morning & it almost went into orbit. We did an Internet search & called a local dealer. I got his repair mans number but from what we read I'm thinking it may be too expensive to fix. Good grief, the last one lasted 25 yrs, this one only 8. It drives me nuts that nothing is made to last anymore. You hear all the talk about recycling & reusing but it seems like a disposable society!
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thank you Pacer- We just had a flood from the toilet- not how we had anticipated spending the morning!



pacer said:


> Julie...Fabulous seamstress work. Don't worry about the enhancements made to ensure such a beautiful piece of clothing. It is so stunning. Hoping for a safe return to your home and ever so thankful for the time you and Ringo have had with such a marvelous friend. Sounds like you are returning with special treasures. How wonderful!
> 
> I am thinking about June and praying for her. She so loves all the pictures of KAP so that she can feel like she is there with us. Hopefully she will be well and at home to enjoy this year's KAP as well.
> 
> I am getting ready to get some much needed sleep, but don't need to be awake at 2:30 so that is my blessing for today. I get to sleep in past 2:30 in the morning. I am sure some of you will still be awake at the time I get up.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Just got home from the neighbor's graduation party. Lots of fun with great food and a large variety of salads. Plus the best kolacky cookies I've ever had. I've never been successful making them very well so will get Grandma's recipe tomorrow. Grandpa was a baker before he retired so he has a real talent for making them.

http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Sophies-Kolacky/Detail.aspx?evt19=1&referringHubId=358

I got the Kids' corner done in the family room and I'm working on the other side of the room where I'm putting the wine storage. I should have included the wine in the Kids' corner photo before I sent it to the kids to see what kind of a reaction I'd get.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I hope the specialist tells you all is well, you don't need that worry.



pacer said:


> I greatly enjoy the opportunity to get together and enjoy one another. So thankful that you chose to take on this role for this year. I knew this year was going to be rough on me so I had been relinquishing many volunteer roles so I would not be completely worn out. I found out today that I don't have to work tomorrow due to needing a part that we don't have available for tomorrow so now I will do a knitting demo and enjoy getting some chores done at home.
> 
> I think my new medicine might be working. I am so hoping it is. My GP still wants me to see the specialist to be checked for any possible changes to my skin since the original cancer (2 spots) did not look like skin cancer and did not act like typical basal cell carcinoma. Mine was going deeper than it usually does and causing problems. What I am watching and treating for several months is on the same leg and close enough to the location that had cancer so we are being cautious. I was told that if it showed up again that I should consider radiation treatment instead of surgery so I need to be very careful.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Hi, everyone! I sure have missed all of you and the TP. This summer has flown by, and I have been busy. I hope to stay on top of things this week!


Missed hearing from you,


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That sounds interesting, I may have to try it.


I have been making this over many years and have some personal favourites.
Cherries, brandy, and almonds. Plums, port and cinnamon sticks. Apricots, drambuie, and nutmeg. If using nuts it's ok they don't go soggy, and the fruits need to be firm and not squishy. There are recipes on Google under Rumtopf.
I like to try different combinations and see what comes out, always good and it keeps for ever as well preserved in alcohol. You can use any cheap alcohol too, no need for expensive stuff, as the fruit gives good flavour anyway. I keep it for a year, as our seasons are opposite I start in January when fruits are plentiful and then decant it into small jars for gift giving the following Christmas. My latest one is Apricots in Drambuie and its divine! as a sauce for pancakes, hot steam puddings, fruit salad, and you can drink juice as a liqueur. By the way I don't drink booze, and a little of this goes a long way so be careful as its a powerful brew. Cheers Fan


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sam, happy birthday to all your clan. Again, you've outdone yourself with the recipes. The crazy cake sounds like it's right up my alley.

Kate, as always, a great recap. You gals spend a lot of time doing this and it's much appreciated.

The roof is up on my deck and I'll try to take pictures tomorrow. I like it. I'm only on page 2 so I'm off to read more.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I don't think that the machine isn't level & since it's a front-loader the load moves about so I don't think it's that. When you look in it seems the drum when empty isn't sitting right. It seems like one of the supports isn't right but DH checked the shocks & springs so that leaves something in the drum itself.
I have a counter top that fits on top of both washer & dryer & I don't think it would sit properly if everything wasn't level. This was a bonus when I bought the washer-dry & I love it, it keeps thing from falling behind.



flyty1n said:


> Bonnie7591 said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I thought my washing machine was fixed, I did one load of lightweight stuff after DH put it back together & no knocking but Imput towels in this morning & it almost went into orbit. We did an Internet search & called a local dealer. I got his repair mans number but from what we read I'm thinking it may be too expensive to fix. Good grief, the last one lasted 25 yrs, this one only 8. It drives me nuts that nothing is made to last anymore. You hear all the talk about recycling & reusing but it seems like a disposable society!
> ...


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I am so jealous that all of you are meeting for KAP. I still haven't found a kennel to take care of my pets. My vet used to look after both cat and dog and I knew they were well taken care of. Not so sure about a new place here. I can't believe the difference in prices from where I lived before. Everything costs more here...insurance, taxes, pet grooming, gas...... I've sure noticed a difference in my bank account.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pacer said:


> My machine did the same thing until it was reset to level. What a difference that really does make.


OK, maybe I should try that :roll:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Happy Birthday to Maryanne!


Happy Birthday from me too.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Looks great.
I'm going to try that recipe.
Are they always filled with apples? I think I've seen a recipe with cherry pie filling?



RookieRetiree said:


> Just got home from the neighbor's graduation party. Lots of fun with great food and a large variety of salads. Plus the best kolacky cookies I've ever had. I've never been successful making them very well so will get Grandma's recipe tomorrow. Grandpa was a baker before he retired so he has a real talent for making them.
> 
> http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Sophies-Kolacky/Detail.aspx?evt19=1&referringHubId=358
> 
> I got the Kids' corner done in the family room and I'm working on the other side of the room where I'm putting the wine storage. I should have included the wine in the Kids' corner photo before I sent it to the kids to see what kind of a reaction I'd get.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I am going to ask for prayers for a little boy in a nearby town. He is 4 1/2 years old, autistic, and has walked away from home. He has been missing since about 4:30 our time. There are even helicopters from Cleveland and Detroit helping to look for him. The whole community is rallying to look and support the family.


How sad. I'm only on page 3 so I hope that he has been found.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Looks great.
> I'm going to try that recipe.
> Are they always filled with apples? I think I've seen a recipe with cherry pie filling?


Not always apples. I'd think your Saskatoons would be great in these. The ones at the party today had a lot of different flavors: raspberry preserves, apricot preserves, strawberry preserves, prune jam, lemon curd, and orange marmalade. They are so good. After reading through the recipe link I posted, I noticed that the photo shows the kolachky rolled from each side to the middle, but the directions indicated a thumb imprint to put the jam in...the ones at the party were rolled to the center which is the way I see them most of the time, but smaller circles with jam in the middle are pretty common also.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is typical, though that I know where the mistakes are, and where I have fudged- but it does look good hanging there. Still no baby!


Will you be able to stay until the baby is born?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Update on the little boy who was missing. Sadly, his body was found in Lake Erie 1/4 mile from where he went missing, about 1:00 this afternoon. Thank you all for your prayers. RIP little Sydney.


Oh so sorry to hear that. How devastating for his family.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Computer problems most of the day, so Thank you for the new Tea party sam and ladies. 
Safe journey home Julie and Ringo.
Prayers for June and all who need them.
Take care all.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Each year I make a thing called Rumtopf which is fresh fruits preserved in alcohol. I start in January and add to it throughout the year then put it into jars for Christmas gift giving. I have written a poem about it which will possibly post when it gets nearer to Christmas. Very sad to read about the little boy who has died, it's always more tragic when the little ones pass away. Fan


I have kept a recipe for Rumtopf for many years. It tastes so great.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just about packed- don't want to take my slippers off yet- it is still chilly and a bit grey. I am sure Ringo senses something- he keeps looking soulfully at me. May well be a bit turbulent there is more wind- Ringo is looking really regal, with his front paws resting on a pillow. Good enough for his human- good enough for him!


Are you packing to go back home already? Seems like you just got there.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

budasha said:


> .
> 
> The roof is up on my deck and I'll try to take pictures tomorrow. I like it. I'm only on page 2 so I'm off to read more.


I am so happy for you. My deck has a roof and I love having it. I do outdoor grilling even in the winter.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Fan! I won't have it ready for Christmas but I do hope to get some made for next winter.


Fan said:


> Ok here's the basic recipe for making Rumtopf which is German for rum pot.Take a large Kilner type wire top jar, at least two litre capacity. to every 500gms or pound,of fresh fruits of choice, add 500gms of white or brown sugar. Cut your fruits into bite size pieces, removing stones from larger fruits, but don't peel them. Fill your jar up with fruits and sugar, then add some spices if you wish, e.g. Nutmeg cinnamon. Then fill the jar with alcohol of choice, rum, brandy whiskey, gin, vodka. Making sure fruits are covered. Make sure fruits are dry and no water is on them beforehand. You can also do it with dried fruits and nuts, think liquid Christmas cake. Seal the jar and put away, in dark place shaking now and then to dissolve sugar, leave at least six months before using, it's great over ice cream, fruit salads etc, and juice is high octane so not too much at a time. Sometimes I purée it for a dessert sauce. You can use just one type of fruit or several of choice, experiment with flavours over to you. Fan


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That sounds like a nice gathering. This fall there wil be my 45th high school reunion. I went to the 40th and must say I really didn't enjoy it. I had skipped my 3rd year (junior year) and graduataed a year early. Never really identified with very many in my class. Not only that but they tend to be to "high falutin' (sp?) for my tastes and budget. Also too much over indulging on the booze. I will not attend another one. The folks from then I care anything about seeing I see some now anyway.

Sorry for your washing machine issues. You're so right; things like this just don't seem to last very long anymore.



Bonnie7591 said:


> Tami, sorry to hear about the little boy, so sad for the family. I heard on the news this morning of another little one in the US, 2 yr old disappeared from the yard, he was found face down in a ditch about 12 hrs later, alive but didn't survive. So terrible.
> 
> Julie, I didnt realize your holiday was ending so quickly.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Mary will be keeping you in prayer that this responds well to what you are currently doing and that is NOT cancer. I am so glad you are off work tomorrow. Goodness knows you never seem to get a chance to *completely* relax.



pacer said:


> I greatly enjoy the opportunity to get together and enjoy one another. So thankful that you chose to take on this role for this year. I knew this year was going to be rough on me so I had been relinquishing many volunteer roles so I would not be completely worn out. I found out today that I don't have to work tomorrow due to needing a part that we don't have available for tomorrow so now I will do a knitting demo and enjoy getting some chores done at home.
> 
> I think my new medicine might be working. I am so hoping it is. My GP still wants me to see the specialist to be checked for any possible changes to my skin since the original cancer (2 spots) did not look like skin cancer and did not act like typical basal cell carcinoma. Mine was going deeper than it usually does and causing problems. What I am watching and treating for several months is on the same leg and close enough to the location that had cancer so we are being cautious. I was told that if it showed up again that I should consider radiation treatment instead of surgery so I need to be very careful.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Getting better every day. Still have some soreness from the surgery but not anything like pre-surgery thank goodness. How about you Joy? Haven't read of you and Maya walking much latly. By the way, did I ever tell you that my oldest granddaughter is named Mya (she's 15)


sassafras123 said:


> Tami, so tragic about lost boy.
> Julie, safe travels.
> Gwen, you are sounding good. How do you feel?
> Patocenzio, enjoy knitting retreat.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I love this recipe. I'm going to try to make some this next week.

Oh well....off to knit again! TTYL


RookieRetiree said:


> Not always apples. I'd think your Saskatoons would be great in these. The ones at the party today had a lot of different flavors: raspberry preserves, apricot preserves, strawberry preserves, prune jam, lemon curd, and orange marmalade. They are so good. After reading through the recipe link I posted, I noticed that the photo shows the kolachky rolled from each side to the middle, but the directions indicated a thumb imprint to put the jam in...the ones at the party were rolled to the center which is the way I see them most of the time, but smaller circles with jam in the middle are pretty common also.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just got home from the neighbor's graduation party. Lots of fun with great food and a large variety of salads. Plus the best kolacky cookies I've ever had. I've never been successful making them very well so will get Grandma's recipe tomorrow. Grandpa was a baker before he retired so he has a real talent for making them.
> 
> http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Sophies-Kolacky/Detail.aspx?evt19=1&referringHubId=358
> 
> I got the Kids' corner done in the family room and I'm working on the other side of the room where I'm putting the wine storage. I should have included the wine in the Kids' corner photo before I sent it to the kids to see what kind of a reaction I'd get.


Never heard of Kolacky cookies but they look like something I should try 
The kids corner looks lovely Jeanette , I like the tree 
Sonja


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

budasha said:


> I have kept a recipe for Rumtopf for many years. It tastes so great.


You're right there the taste is fabulous, I call it the fuel for getting Santas reindeer into orbit, on Christmas Eve. I haven't made it this year so will be some disappointed family I'm thinking as they all love it. We were dealing with a terminally ill brother, and he passed in February so making my special brew got set aside this year.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Here is my shrug just finished, wasn't pleased with it initially but since it's done it's turned out ok.Fan


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

they should have let you drive the jet ski. --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> Hi Sam, had a great time jet skiing and here's a photo to prove it...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we definitely need the recipe for rumtopf. --- sam



Fan said:


> Hi Sam, Just been looking through the recipes and there are some really great ones there thank you posting them. We use metric measures downunder so will need to adjust but it will work great. Our team lost the football last night, several injuries too which weren't good. Oh well there's always next week. As well as doing hand crafting, I also like to throw words in the air and see where they land, loosely called poetry lol! But haven't written anything for ages, and only do it when am in the right mood for it. I write about family events and sometimes worldly ones, with a light hearted approach. Each year I make a thing called Rumtopf which is fresh or dried fruits preserved in alcohol. I start in January and add to it throughout the year then put it into jars for Christmas gift giving. I have written a poem about it which will possibly post when it gets nearer to Christmas. Very sad to read about the little boy who has died, it's always more tragic when the little ones pass away. Fan


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think the fruit would be great to make a fruit cake with - and you could sprinkle the juice over it to keep it moist. --- sam



Fan said:


> Ok here's the basic recipe for making Rumtopf which is German for rum pot.Take a large Kilner type wire top jar, at least two litre capacity. to every 500gms or pound,of fresh fruits of choice, add 500gms of white or brown sugar. Cut your fruits into bite size pieces, removing stones from larger fruits, but don't peel them. Fill your jar up with fruits and sugar, then add some spices if you wish, e.g. Nutmeg cinnamon. Then fill the jar with alcohol of choice, rum, brandy whiskey, gin, vodka. Making sure fruits are covered. Make sure fruits are dry and no water is on them beforehand. You can also do it with dried fruits and nuts, think liquid Christmas cake. Seal the jar and put away, in dark place shaking now and then to dissolve sugar, leave at least six months before using, it's great over ice cream, fruit salads etc, and juice is high octane so not too much at a time. Sometimes I purée it for a dessert sauce. You can use just one type of fruit or several of choice, experiment with flavours over to you. Fan


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Update on the little boy who was missing. Sadly, his body was found in Lake Erie 1/4 mile from where he went missing, about 1:00 this afternoon. Thank you all for your prayers. RIP little Sydney.


Such sad news. A terrible tragedy. Heartbreaking.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Here is my shrug just finished, wasn't pleased with it initially but since it's done it's turned out ok.Fan


Your shrug looks lovely fan ,I like the colours you used
Sonja


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Thank you it's better than I thought at first. I love the jewel colours blues greens purples.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thank you it's better than I thought at first. I love the jewel colours blues greens purples.


I think it's very pretty and has a very clever design.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Very easy worked its just a big old granny crochet square pattern is called Granny Square Shrug which was posted on forum a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very nice fan - shrugs - to me - look like they are hard to get into. -- sam



Fan said:


> Here is my shrug just finished, wasn't pleased with it initially but since it's done it's turned out ok.Fan


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Not hard with this as its loose and slips over your head easily. Like your idea of sprinkling the Rumtopf juice over the cake yum &#128541;


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

bailee - second - younger - granddaughter here should be sitting in an airport in newark waiting on the plane that will take her to the dominion republic for ten days or two weeks - i'm not sure which. she will be going to a mission site there to help with whatever needs done. she really wanted to do this - paid for it with her own money. i will be glad when i know she is there - she will meet up with another girl who is going and they will spend the night in the airport - not sure what time their plane leaves in the morning. 

mid to high 80's today - quite humid - to be this way the rest of the week. no rain until maybe next weekend. that is fine with me.

about time for me to think about going to bed. --- sam


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Not always apples. I'd think your Saskatoons would be great in these. The ones at the party today had a lot of different flavors: raspberry preserves, apricot preserves, strawberry preserves, prune jam, lemon curd, and orange marmalade. They are so good. After reading through the recipe link I posted, I noticed that the photo shows the kolachky rolled from each side to the middle, but the directions indicated a thumb imprint to put the jam in...the ones at the party were rolled to the center which is the way I see them most of the time, but smaller circles with jam in the middle are pretty common also.


Sounds like lots of possibilities, have to try them soon.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thank you it's better than I thought at first. I love the jewel colours blues greens purples.


I think we could share a wardrobe as that's what my closet is full of too! :lol:

Lovely shrug.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I love this recipe. I'm going to try to make some this next week.
> 
> Oh well....off to knit again! TTYL


What are you so busy knitting these days? 
I've been working on a sweater, hat & booties for my nieces baby born last Mnday. I finished except I have no suitable buttons so have to wait until I get to Lloyd again as none available in town. I've finished my sweater that I had to tear out & make fronts & back same length :roll: Now that I've learned to measure :roll: I started sewing it together tonight. I'll have to decide what to do next. Maybe some hats to put in the bag for the school.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Same page same wardrobe, then there's the cherry reds burgundys hot pinks YES! &#128512;


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> bailee - second - younger - granddaughter here should be sitting in an airport in newark waiting on the plane that will take her to the dominion republic for ten days or two weeks - i'm not sure which. she will be going to a mission site there to help with whatever needs done. she really wanted to do this - paid for it with her own money. i will be glad when i know she is there - she will meet up with another girl who is going and they will spend the night in the airport - not sure what time their plane leaves in the morning.
> mid to high 80's today - quite humid - to be this way the rest of the week. no rain until maybe next weekend. that is fine with me.
> about time for me to think about going to bed. --- sam


I hope Bailee has a great time, should be quite an experience for her. I bet it's hot there now.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> bailee - second - younger - granddaughter here should be sitting in an airport in newark waiting on the plane that will take her to the dominion republic for ten days or two weeks - i'm not sure which. she will be going to a mission site there to help with whatever needs done. she really wanted to do this - paid for it with her own money. i will be glad when i know she is there - she will meet up with another girl who is going and they will spend the night in the airport - not sure what time their plane leaves in the morning.
> 
> mid to high 80's today - quite humid - to be this way the rest of the week. no rain until maybe next weekend. that is fine with me.
> 
> about time for me to think about going to bed. --- sam


That is a great idea for Bailee to want to be of service and I will keep her and her friend in my prayers until she's safely back home.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm so sorry to be the bearer of this very sad news from June's daughter's posting on Facebook:

"To all Mama's friends, she has gone home to Jesus. She went pretty peacefully about 11:30pm Saturday night."

Rest with Jesus, Sweet June!

If anyone has June's address, could you PM me with it as I'd like to send a sympathy card. I miss her so much already.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm so sorry to be the bearer of this very sad news from June's daughter's posting on Facebook:
> 
> "To all Mama's friends, she has gone home to Jesus. She went pretty peacefully about 11:30pm Saturday night."
> 
> ...


I have just seen that on facebook, I am so sad, I cant stop crying. She was just a wonderful beautiful sweet caring lady. Will miss her deeply on here.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Will you be able to stay until the baby is born?


No the baby has not arrived- but I am back home now.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Computer problems most of the day, so Thank you for the new Tea party sam and ladies.
> Safe journey home Julie and Ringo.
> Prayers for June and all who need them.
> Take care all.


We are back safe and sound!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Are you packing to go back home already? Seems like you just got there.


 we were away 11 days!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm so sorry to be the bearer of this very sad news from June's daughter's posting on Facebook:
> 
> "To all Mama's friends, she has gone home to Jesus. She went pretty peacefully about 11:30pm Saturday night."
> 
> ...


Doesn't seem possible we won't have her kindly spirit and caring posts. Rest in peace dear June.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Will miss June, condolences to her family. She was such a lovely lady.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> I have just seen that on facebook, I am so sad, I cant stop crying. She was just a wonderful beautiful sweet caring lady. Will miss her deeply on here.


Such sad news . Goodbye June you will be missed 
Sonja


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

So sorry to hear about June. I will really miss her posts. Does anyone have an address for her daughter?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

I am far behind on here. Went out to a "family" thing last night. It didnt go well.... It was some of my in laws and my kids. Anyway stuff happens and the end result... my DD probably wont have anything to do with some of them anymore. And I dont blame her. Some people are just cruel and mean and nasty. :-( Oh well I said MY piece also... I feel sorry for my DD., it was all very uneccessary. We really can do without that crap.

Thanks for the start of another week.

Mum is still just the same. Quiet, sleepy and still eating.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Just got on to see what has been happening. Devastated to read about June. What a sweet, caring person she was. Always had kind and thoughtful comments. So sad. If anyone has an address, please PM me. I'd like to send her daughter a message.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I posted by accident on last week's TP but bears repeating....the gown and bonnet are exquisite!


Me too, and they sure are. Gorgeous work Julie.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Update on the little boy who was missing. Sadly, his body was found in Lake Erie 1/4 mile from where he went missing, about 1:00 this afternoon. Thank you all for your prayers. RIP little Sydney.


Oh no. The poor family.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Sam, had a great time jet skiing and here's a photo to prove it...


Great photo.. :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> I am far behind on here. Went out to a "family" thing last night. It didnt go well.... It was some of my in laws and my kids. Anyway stuff happens and the end result... my DD probably wont have anything to do with some of them anymore. And I dont blame her. Some people are just cruel and mean and nasty. :-( Oh well I said MY piece also... I feel sorry for my DD., it was all very uneccessary. We really can do without that crap.
> 
> Thanks for the start of another week.
> 
> Mum is still just the same. Quiet, sleepy and still eating.


 Hello Cathy sorry to hear you had a run in with so called family you have enough to worry about without that 
Glad to hear that your mum is eating at least that should help to build her strength up a little bit and you don't mention confusion so hopefully that's gone completely 
Sonja


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Cathy sorry to hear you had a run in with so called family you have enough to worry about without that
> Glad to hear that your mum is eating at least that should help to build her strength up a little bit and you don't mention confusion so hopefully that's gone completely
> Sonja


Not completely :-( Her GP explained that at her age etc everytime she has had an infection and its caused delerium, after recovered it will probably leave her 5-10% more confused than the last time.... permanently. It is looking that way. She finds it hard to thinks sometimes and get a bit mixed up.

Yep, It has been an emotional time lately and last night just topped it off.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Not completely :-( Her GP explained that at her age etc everytime she has had an infection and its caused delerium, after recovered it will probably leave her 5-10% more confused than the last time.... permanently. It is looking that way. She finds it hard to thinks sometimes and get a bit mixed up.
> 
> Yep, It has been an emotional time lately and last night just topped it off.


Sorry Cathy must be very upsetting to see your mum like that . 
As for the "family" they are not worth getting upset over 
How is your daughter now did she ever find out what was making her ill? 
Sonja


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is typical, though that I know where the mistakes are, and where I have fudged- but it does look good hanging there. Still no baby!


Yes well we all know we are our worst critics. We know where it is wrong but usually only a very experienced person will pick it- or a fussy one like the teacher who thought the placket done by one the Queens seamstresses was wrong!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope Bailee has a great time, should be quite an experience for her. I bet it's hot there now.


Ditto....


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> We are back safe and sound!


 :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> All you have to remember Tammi is that you are going to be with friends and you are going to enjoy yourself . Nothing horrible will happen even if you forget everything well it could be a massive disaster if you forget your knitting 😄 but otherwise just relax and when you get there enjoy yourself
> Sonja


Ah but aren't they visiting a LYS? What better excuse to spend money?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Sorry Cathy must be very upsetting to see your mum like that .
> As for the "family" they are not worth getting upset over
> How is your daughter now did she ever find out what was making her ill?
> Sonja


Still ongoing. She will see specialist next month... again.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Still ongoing. She will see specialist next month... again.


I hope she finally finds out what the problem is and hopefully that they can do something about it 
Sonja


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I can do anything with regard to sleep. Sleep really well, not go to sleep or wake up. Fortunately I'm not tired the next day if I have a sleep poor night so I just get up and knit- amazing how much more I get doen that way!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Ah but aren't they visiting a LYS? What better excuse to spend money?


Never thought of that Margaret . 
Sonja :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, that gown & hat is beautiful, certain to become an heirloom.
> 
> Va Sharon, I hope you get feeling better soon.
> 
> ...


That sounds terrible. Prayers going up to the healer.

Just heard from Cathy that God had other plans for June- much better for her. It is us and especially her family who will miss her


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> The reason you are supposed to take it at night is because your body makes more cholestorol at night than it does during the day. I can't take them at all. It's worse than a fibro attack. Three days after I quit taking them, I am back to "normal" with just the usual aches and pains that I can deal with. Told the Dr. we tried 3, we are not trying any more! She wasn't happy, especially with my family history, but I can not live with that kind of pain caused by a medication. I would do NOTHING but sit in a chair and cry. So no more statins.


And you have the right to refuse-as long as you know what you are doing it's up to you. And quality of life is important (more so than length of life I think)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I some how never caught that when I posted it. 😳😮😬🐔


Well that was good as it has given many of us a laugh.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

darowil said:


> That sounds terrible. Prayers going up to the healer.


What a blessed way to pass over to home for June! Thank You, Lord. My mother passed the same way--quietly at rest to awake in His arms.

It's not always easy for those still here to deal with all the last details but so gentle for those who've gone on. Rest in peace, dear June.

Ohio Joy


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Update on the little boy who was missing. Sadly, his body was found in Lake Erie 1/4 mile from where he went missing, about 1:00 this afternoon. Thank you all for your prayers. RIP little Sydney.


His poor family.
Another person who is now in a better place but leaving devasted family members.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you Pacer- We just had a flood from the toilet- not how we had anticipated spending the morning!


Oh yuck!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just got home from the neighbor's graduation party. Lots of fun with great food and a large variety of salads. Plus the best kolacky cookies I've ever had. I've never been successful making them very well so will get Grandma's recipe tomorrow. Grandpa was a baker before he retired so he has a real talent for making them.
> 
> http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Sophies-Kolacky/Detail.aspx?evt19=1&referringHubId=358
> 
> I got the Kids' corner done in the family room and I'm working on the other side of the room where I'm putting the wine storage. I should have included the wine in the Kids' corner photo before I sent it to the kids to see what kind of a reaction I'd get.


That is so much brighter and cheerier than before. Looking wonderful!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Tami, sorry to hear about the little boy, so sad for the family. I heard on the news this morning of another little one in the US, 2 yr old disappeared from the yard, he was found face down in a ditch about 12 hrs later, alive but didn't survive. So terrible.


About a week ago a suitcase was found by the side of a road with what they have since determined were the remains of a little girl 2-41/2. She may have been dead for as long as 7 or 8 years and as this stage they have no idea of who she is. Doesn't match any reports of missing girls.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Went ot the football and we won- keeping alive our slight chance of making the finals . But we only just won today against a team who have now lost 12 games in a row (won there first for the year and none since). So not sure we really deserve to make the finals.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Rest in Peace, June. I will miss you, kind lady. Condolences to her daughter.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> About a week ago a suitcase was found by the side of a road with what they have since determined were the remains of a little girl 2-41/2. She may have been dead for as long as 7 or 8 years and as this stage they have no idea of who she is. Doesn't match any reports of missing girls.


Yep, terrible.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I got the Kids' corner done in the family room and I'm working on the other side of the room where I'm putting the wine storage. I should have included the wine in the Kids' corner photo before I sent it to the kids to see what kind of a reaction I'd get.


Lovely looking Kid's corner- booze there would have been good indeed!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Yep, terrible.


Last night was what you didn't need on top of everything else you are dealing with currently.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I too will miss our wonderful June. She was so uplifting of others and so kind. Rest in Peace June.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well this wasn't the most cheery reading of the KTP I've ever had.
Maybe tomorrow will be brighter.

Julie glad you made it home safely. How is Ringo now he is back? Was the trip bumpy?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Last night was what you didn't need on top of everything else you are dealing with currently.


Very true. I am more angry today about it than upset....


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Me too, and they sure are. Gorgeous work Julie.


And again I will say, thank you!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Do we have any recent news of Melody?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Yes well we all know we are our worst critics. We know where it is wrong but usually only a very experienced person will pick it- or a fussy one like the teacher who thought the placket done by one the Queens seamstresses was wrong!


I found that quite heartening, that the teacher criticised even her work!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> Oh yuck!


It could have been a lot worse, Mary, it was mostly water rather than anything smelly- it was just that awful feeling as it continued to pour over!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> It could have been a lot worse, Mary, it was mostly water rather than anything smelly- it was just that awful feeling as it continued to pour over!


I know that awful feeling. It is so frustrating when it happens.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well this wasn't the most cheery reading of the KTP I've ever had.
> Maybe tomorrow will be brighter.
> 
> Julie glad you made it home safely. How is Ringo now he is back? Was the trip bumpy?


Ringo has settled back into the old routine- the trip was pretty smooth, just lots of cloud at low levels as we landed- but the pilots did a good job, and it was a good landing.
I don't recall if I said anything about June, here, I know I did on facebook. Always so sad when we lose someone permanently, and June always had a good word, and remembered everyone in her prayers.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Do we have any recent news of Melody?


She has not opened the last PM from me, that I sent weeks ago.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> I know that awful feeling. It is so frustrating when it happens.


Mine at home has a tap you can turn off- Gerry's had none, one felt so helpless!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Mine at home has a tap you can turn off- Gerry's had none, one felt so helpless!


 :shock: Oh dear, mine has a tap also.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :shock: Oh dear, mine has a tap also.


It does give one confidence you could stem the flow!!!!


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Rest in peace, June. You will be greatly missed.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm so sorry to be the bearer of this very sad news from June's daughter's posting on Facebook:
> 
> "To all Mama's friends, she has gone home to Jesus. She went pretty peacefully about 11:30pm Saturday night."
> 
> ...


I am so sorry to hear this. Condolences to everyone.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks, it was wonderful but as always, sooooo good to be home.


sassafras123 said:


> Tami, so tragic about lost boy.
> Julie, safe travels.
> Gwen, you are sounding good. How do you feel?
> Patocenzio, enjoy knitting retreat.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Fan said:


> Ok here's the basic recipe for making Rumtopf which is German for rum pot.Take a large Kilner type wire top jar, at least two litre capacity. to every 500gms or pound,of fresh fruits of choice, add 500gms of white or brown sugar. Cut your fruits into bite size pieces, removing stones from larger fruits, but don't peel them. Fill your jar up with fruits and sugar, then add some spices if you wish, e.g. Nutmeg cinnamon. Then fill the jar with alcohol of choice, rum, brandy whiskey, gin, vodka. Making sure fruits are covered. Make sure fruits are dry and no water is on them beforehand. You can also do it with dried fruits and nuts, think liquid Christmas cake. Seal the jar and put away, in dark place shaking now and then to dissolve sugar, leave at least six months before using, it's great over ice cream, fruit salads etc, and juice is high octane so not too much at a time. Sometimes I purée it for a dessert sauce. You can use just one type of fruit or several of choice, experiment with flavours over to you. Fan


My DD makes a rumtopf some years. She was given a rum pot as a wedding present and made it every year for a few years, starting with the summer berries, by Christmas it was delicious! Don't know what happened to it, probably got broken during one of their moves. I must ask.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just got home from the neighbor's graduation party. Lots of fun with great food and a large variety of salads. Plus the best kolacky cookies I've ever had. I've never been successful making them very well so will get Grandma's recipe tomorrow. Grandpa was a baker before he retired so he has a real talent for making them.
> 
> http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Sophies-Kolacky/Detail.aspx?evt19=1&referringHubId=358
> 
> I got the Kids' corner done in the family room and I'm working on the other side of the room where I'm putting the wine storage. I should have included the wine in the Kids' corner photo before I sent it to the kids to see what kind of a reaction I'd get.


Kids in one corner, wine in the other, sounds perfect!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> So sorry to hear about June. I will really miss her posts. Does anyone have an address for her daughter?


Kate, I just got it from Mary--she probably sent it to you also. If not, please PM me and I'll send it.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I am far behind on here. Went out to a "family" thing last night. It didnt go well.... It was some of my in laws and my kids. Anyway stuff happens and the end result... my DD probably wont have anything to do with some of them anymore. And I dont blame her. Some people are just cruel and mean and nasty. :-( Oh well I said MY piece also... I feel sorry for my DD., it was all very uneccessary. We really can do without that crap.
> 
> Thanks for the start of another week.
> 
> Mum is still just the same. Quiet, sleepy and still eating.


I'm so sorry to hear this. Family ties are so important, but they sure aren't necessary if they tear us down rather than lift us up. I hope your DD knows that it's not usually about her when people do awful nasty things, but about that person's own shortcomings. Hugs to her and to you. I'm glad you went all "mama bear" on them, but probably upset you very much too.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

thewren said:


> bailee - second - younger - granddaughter here should be sitting in an airport in newark waiting on the plane that will take her to the dominion republic for ten days or two weeks - i'm not sure which. she will be going to a mission site there to help with whatever needs done. she really wanted to do this - paid for it with her own money. i will be glad when i know she is there - she will meet up with another girl who is going and they will spend the night in the airport - not sure what time their plane leaves in the morning.
> 
> mid to high 80's today - quite humid - to be this way the rest of the week. no rain until maybe next weekend. that is fine with me.
> 
> about time for me to think about going to bed. --- sam


I hope Bailee enjoys her trip. I love to hear of kids going off and doing things like this. If only I could turn the clock back to 18 - you wouldn't see me for dust!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm so sorry to be the bearer of this very sad news from June's daughter's posting on Facebook:
> 
> "To all Mama's friends, she has gone home to Jesus. She went pretty peacefully about 11:30pm Saturday night."
> 
> ...


How very sad, she was such a lovely lady. My condolences to her family. RIP dear June.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> We are back safe and sound!


Glad to hear you've arrived home safely.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Julie, so glad you and Ringo have safely arrived home. Hope all is well.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> That is so much brighter and cheerier than before. Looking wonderful!


Thanks. I can't wait to show it all off to those who can make it here and especially you since I know if you're here then you at least have a couple of days off to relax. Your schedule is not beyond brutal. Please take care of yourself and I hope the leg is responding well to treatment.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

So very sorry to hear of June's passing. Such a sweet and graceful lady. RIP Dear June.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Julie - glad you and Ringo made it safely home. You're probably tired from the trip and yet need to go get groceries, etc. Hope you are able to take it easy and not have to do too much all at once. Hope the hip didn't get too sore from the travelling.

I'm feeling very weepy today so I'm glad that I have a lot of work to do to get ready for my sister and her husband's visit tomorrow. They'll be here for a few days before we go up to my uncle's monastery for my father's family reunion. My other sister and her husband are driving in and will go directly up there and we'll pick up two brothers (one from Dallas, TX and one from Cleveland, OH) at O'Hare airport and will take them up with us on Friday. The monastery/abbey has a big retreat house and communal area so it's a great place to gather. There will be about 40 cousins there with only 2 of Dad's generation still living. My uncle who is a monk/priest who is in his 90's and an aunt from CA who is the widow of my Dad's youngest brother. That uncle was killed in a plane crash when he was quite young and left her behind with four children. The oldest of those children is my age and we've only seen each other for about 8 times in our lives. It will be good to catch up with everyone.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm so sorry to be the bearer of this very sad news from June's daughter's posting on Facebook:
> 
> "To all Mama's friends, she has gone home to Jesus. She went pretty peacefully about 11:30pm Saturday night."
> 
> ...


That is so sad, such a lovely lady. We will sure miss her.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> About a week ago a suitcase was found by the side of a road with what they have since determined were the remains of a little girl 2-41/2. She may have been dead for as long as 7 or 8 years and as this stage they have no idea of who she is. Doesn't match any reports of missing girls.


OMG, that's terrible. How can people do such things to children!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It does give one confidence you could stem the flow!!!!


If you take the lid off the tank, you can pull up on the float & that also stops the water but you have to hold it up or it starts again.
Always such a mess.

Glad your trip home went well.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Glad to hear you've arrived home safely.


Glad to hear you and ringo arrived safely home Julie 
Sonja


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Rookie, I hope you have a wonderful time at the family reunion.

Cathy, it's good to hear your mom is doing a little better. Hope they can keep the infections at bay so she doesn't get any more confused.
Sorry you had a " scene" at the get together last night, you don't need any more stss in your life. 
Hope your DD gets some answers at the specialist.

Sonja, I think you are going to have to write up a pattern for your cute little sandals, I saw so many requests where you posted the pictures. Just think you could sell them & have lots of $$ for lovely yarn!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Hi, everyone! I sure have missed all of you and the TP. This summer has flown by, and I have been busy. I hope to stay on top of things this week!


So good to see you Pammie, had been wondering how you were doing.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you for letting us know Rookie. She will be missed here for sure. If you do get an addressplease let us know.


RookieRetiree said:


> I'm so sorry to be the bearer of this very sad news from June's daughter's posting on Facebook:
> 
> "To all Mama's friends, she has gone home to Jesus. She went pretty peacefully about 11:30pm Saturday night."
> 
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> And I've just had breakfast. Maryanne asked if I had had breakfast. When she said so you don't want porridge if I make it? By then I said I am sure I could manage a second one. Like a hobbit she informed me.
> the two of us went to my brothers place last night for a shared birthday tea and then tonight Mum and Vicky are coming for another birshday tea. ANd then next week David and MAryanne are going out as he is away currently. So her birthday is being spread over a fair bit of a week.


Happy Birthday to Maryanne!!!!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

So so sad, rest in peace dear June.
Gwen, Maya and I have been walking an hour several days a week and jogging 30min. With friend and her Golden three times a week.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> My favorite response to such situations, Tami, is that the first one who voices a negative opinion out loud gets the privilege of being in charge (all by herself) for next year!! No excuses, no telling that she won't be able to come next year or that planning/organizing is not her strong suit. Nothing is acceptable except proving she can do it better. Right?
> 
> Ohio Joy


I think that is the perfect response Joy!! :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Marking spot. TTYL


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I am going to ask for prayers for a little boy in a nearby town. He is 4 1/2 years old, autistic, and has walked away from home. He has been missing since about 4:30 our time. There are even helicopters from Cleveland and Detroit helping to look for him. The whole community is rallying to look and support the family.


I pray that they found him just fine, playing and that he's home with his family by now, safe and sound.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

vabchnonnie said:


> Thank you everyone for the beginning of another new week. Seems to be another sleepless night, reason ?. Just can't get to sleep. This happens to me, very upsetting for the next day is terrible. Nothing new here, just overwhelmed, too much going on for me. I'm getting as slow as a turtle. Hope this finds everyone happy and doing good. Hope June will be able to go home soon. My best to each of you...until next time...VA Sharon


I hope that you are able to start getting some decent sleep, it is indeed hard the next day, when you are so tired.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Bonjour de France. Having a lovely time with the family. We are off jet skiing today although I will take some crochet as well.
> Sorry not to have been around but I am so busy playing with the gks. Sending loads of healing vibes and hugs to all.


Hi Purple, have fun with the grands, we'll be here when you get back. 
Don't get your wool wet out there on the jetski.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I posted by accident on last week's TP but bears repeating....the gown and bonnet are exquisite!


I did the same thing and I agree, they are fabulous!!!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Julie - glad you and Ringo made it safely home. You're probably tired from the trip and yet need to go get groceries, etc. Hope you are able to take it easy and not have to do too much all at once. Hope the hip didn't get too sore from the travelling.
> 
> I'm feeling very weepy today so I'm glad that I have a lot of work to do to get ready for my sister and her husband's visit tomorrow. They'll be here for a few days before we go up to my uncle's monastery for my father's family reunion. My other sister and her husband are driving in and will go directly up there and we'll pick up two brothers (one from Dallas, TX and one from Cleveland, OH) at O'Hare airport and will take them up with us on Friday. The monastery/abbey has a big retreat house and communal area so it's a great place to gather. There will be about 40 cousins there with only 2 of Dad's generation still living. My uncle who is a monk/priest who is in his 90's and an aunt from CA who is the widow of my Dad's youngest brother. That uncle was killed in a plane crash when he was quite young and left her behind with four children. The oldest of those children is my age and we've only seen each other for about 8 times in our lives. It will be good to catch up with everyone.


Sounds like a wonderful family reunion. How nice that you can all make it up to visit your uncle. I'm sure he appreciates seeing you all and the effort everyone puts into getting there.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Julie - glad you and Ringo made it safely home. You're probably tired from the trip and yet need to go get groceries, etc. Hope you are able to take it easy and not have to do too much all at once. Hope the hip didn't get too sore from the travelling.
> 
> I'm feeling very weepy today so I'm glad that I have a lot of work to do to get ready for my sister and her husband's visit tomorrow. They'll be here for a few days before we go up to my uncle's monastery for my father's family reunion. My other sister and her husband are driving in and will go directly up there and we'll pick up two brothers (one from Dallas, TX and one from Cleveland, OH) at O'Hare airport and will take them up with us on Friday. The monastery/abbey has a big retreat house and communal area so it's a great place to gather. There will be about 40 cousins there with only 2 of Dad's generation still living. My uncle who is a monk/priest who is in his 90's and an aunt from CA who is the widow of my Dad's youngest brother. That uncle was killed in a plane crash when he was quite young and left her behind with four children. The oldest of those children is my age and we've only seen each other for about 8 times in our lives. It will be good to catch up with everyone.


Sounds like a wonderful family reunion. How nice that you can all make it up to visit your uncle. I'm sure he appreciates seeing you all and the effort everyone puts into getting there.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I'm working on getting caught up, Marla and I went to Morrell to the farmers market yesterday morning, then we went to the nursery and got a few more plants, then to Marlas to help her with her 150 gallon fish tank, she needed me to watch water levels in the sump and the bathtub, then we headed to the farm store and David called to say he was headed home from the shop, and as Marla and I were driving down the street from her house we went by a garage sale with a coffee table that will be perfect for holding her 20 long fish tank that she wants to set up and the table was only $10 US, so that was really good, we had to have David stop as he was coming through town though and put the $5 coat rack/bench in the Buick and bring home, then finally, Marla and I made it to the farm store, I found David a pair of coveralls that he needs for crawling under the semi and stuff and Marla go her fly traps, then we finally all got home. Yay... Then David and I puttered in the garden on and off all evening, I made him some of his trout for dinner, it came out really good, he ate the whole thing. lol
And since he's now up and eating on left over pizza from my lunch yesterday, I guess I'll go get his breakfast started. 
Have a wonderful Sunday y'all.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Rookie, I hope you have a wonderful time at the family reunion.
> 
> Cathy, it's good to hear your mom is doing a little better. Hope they can keep the infections at bay so she doesn't get any more confused.
> Sorry you had a " scene" at the get together last night, you don't need any more stss in your life.
> ...


 To much hassle I think here in Europe they have changed rules and a lot of designers now have there patterns for free . Not that I'm calling myself a designer 😄
Ive been sharing it with any one who has asked me for it . . But I'm not putting it on the site as when I showed the first ones I got some not very nice pms about them and I don't need that hassle either So if you or anyone else is interested in my sandals just let me know 
Sonja


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> To much hassle I think here in Europe they have changed rules and a lot of designers now have there patterns for free . Not that I'm calling myself a designer 😄
> Ive been sharing it with any one who has asked me for it . . But I'm not putting it on the site as when I showed the first ones I got some not very nice pms about them and I don't need that hassle either So if you or anyone else is interested in my sandals just let me know
> Sonja


Sonja - I'll definitely take copies of the patterns. They are all so darling. Isn't is just awful that some people feel the need to send nasty comments in PM's? Whatever happened to, "if you can't say something nice, don't say anything at all"?


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Pacer just pm'd me about June -- She was such a great friend to us all and I always felt she gave each and everyone of us l00%. It will leave a huge hole in the Tea Party. I would appreciate a pm with her mailing address if anyone has it too.

I feel so sad. I am going to go back and read the past posts as I haven't been lurking this past while. I will definitely be back as of now.

I know you all knew I was on the Political threads, and decided this past week that even though I find politics 
interesting , I no longer feel I want to join in. There is so much childishness, bitterness, and nastiness which I 
allowed myself to be dragged into , so I just quietly left.


I have always been interested in American and Canadian Politics but things are so nasty I just decided if I stay I will be once again drawn in and that is what I have decided I don't want to do.

I will go back and read the information that Kate and Darowil post each week and try to catch up. How is Mel doing? I hope all the rest of you are okay.

If anyone goes on the facebook page where you learned about June, and if you can't find her address, please post there that I am soo sorry. She was a wonderful lady. Shirley


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sonja - I'll definitely take copies of the patterns. They are all so darling. Isn't is just awful that some people feel the need to send nasty comments in PM's? Whatever happened to, "if you can't say something nice, don't say anything at all"?


Let me know if you want me to PM it to you or email it . As for the PM s I just ignored them best way to deal with them 
Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i would also like her address. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> I'm so sorry to be the bearer of this very sad news from June's daughter's posting on Facebook:
> 
> "To all Mama's friends, she has gone home to Jesus. She went pretty peacefully about 11:30pm Saturday night."
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and i will join the chorus and wish maryanne a happy birthday and enjoy her special week - always good to spread things out. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Happy Birthday to Maryanne!!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how can one be nasty over baby sandals? --- sam



Swedenme said:


> To much hassle I think here in Europe they have changed rules and a lot of designers now have there patterns for free . Not that I'm calling myself a designer 😄
> Ive been sharing it with any one who has asked me for it . . But I'm not putting it on the site as when I showed the first ones I got some not very nice pms about them and I don't need that hassle either So if you or anyone else is interested in my sandals just let me know
> Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to hear from you shirley - my dad always said the two things you never discuss are politics and religion. --- sam



Designer1234 said:


> Pacer just pm'd me about June -- She was such a great friend to us all and I always felt she gave each and everyone of us l00%. It will leave a huge hole in the Tea Party. I would appreciate a pm with her mailing address if anyone has it too.
> 
> I feel so sad. I am going to go back and read the past posts as I haven't been lurking this past while. I will definitely be back as of now.
> 
> ...


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Sam, had a great time jet skiing and here's a photo to prove it...


Looks like everyone is having fun!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Glad to hear you've arrived home safely.


Thanks!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> I greatly enjoy the opportunity to get together and enjoy one another. So thankful that you chose to take on this role for this year. I knew this year was going to be rough on me so I had been relinquishing many volunteer roles so I would not be completely worn out. I found out today that I don't have to work tomorrow due to needing a part that we don't have available for tomorrow so now I will do a knitting demo and enjoy getting some chores done at home.
> 
> I think my new medicine might be working. I am so hoping it is. My GP still wants me to see the specialist to be checked for any possible changes to my skin since the original cancer (2 spots) did not look like skin cancer and did not act like typical basal cell carcinoma. Mine was going deeper than it usually does and causing problems. What I am watching and treating for several months is on the same leg and close enough to the location that had cancer so we are being cautious. I was told that if it showed up again that I should consider radiation treatment instead of surgery so I need to be very careful.


I am glad you got the day off. You need a little extra rest. Prayers for your health issues.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Julie, so glad you and Ringo have safely arrived home. Hope all is well.


everything was as I had left it! Have a batch of yoghurt made so I have something easy to eat- I have cannelini beans and Pasta sauce but don't feel like that at the moment- craving some cheese but that must wait till tomorrow- I had deliberately allowed the stocks to run down, so I had spending money. The Insulation people are due at 9 -30. I must do something about my broken needle- as well.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that was really sad news about june - i wasn't quite ready for that. she was always so cheerful. i will miss her posts and her sister's pictures. i realize death is a part of life but i really wasn't ready for this.

bailee lived through the night - there were five of them so that was good - safety in numbers and all that. she should be in portapalla (think that is it) sometime after three. she will do well - she is a good worker. 

i've turned on the a/c - the air is just heavy outdoors - it's about 94° with 55% humidity - i put up with it yesterday but decided today that breathing was just a little too difficult. heavy air like that really slows me down.

i need something to knit but can't figure out what to do - guess i will spend some time with my yarn today and figure out something to knit. just at loose ends - think it is called boredom.

ellen sold the building the fifth stitch is in - she will be there until the end of the year - i haven't talked to her if she is just moving the store or whether she is going to close altogether. if i was 30 years younger i would try and buy her business. i will miss her if she closes.

julie - glad you are home safe and sound - glad you had a good "working" vacation.

sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks Rookie! The hip survived pretty well. I was quite tired last night, but have slept well- the groceries must wait till tomorrow when I will have my shopping ride- that was why I was glad I had the yoghurt.
So sorry that you are having a weepy day- it happens sometimes- and we all have griefs in our lives.



RookieRetiree said:


> Julie - glad you and Ringo made it safely home. You're probably tired from the trip and yet need to go get groceries, etc. Hope you are able to take it easy and not have to do too much all at once. Hope the hip didn't get too sore from the travelling.
> 
> I'm feeling very weepy today so I'm glad that I have a lot of work to do to get ready for my sister and her husband's visit tomorrow. They'll be here for a few days before we go up to my uncle's monastery for my father's family reunion. My other sister and her husband are driving in and will go directly up there and we'll pick up two brothers (one from Dallas, TX and one from Cleveland, OH) at O'Hare airport and will take them up with us on Friday. The monastery/abbey has a big retreat house and communal area so it's a great place to gather. There will be about 40 cousins there with only 2 of Dad's generation still living. My uncle who is a monk/priest who is in his 90's and an aunt from CA who is the widow of my Dad's youngest brother. That uncle was killed in a plane crash when he was quite young and left her behind with four children. The oldest of those children is my age and we've only seen each other for about 8 times in our lives. It will be good to catch up with everyone.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> Honestly, do not be anxious as we cherish the time together to visit, knit, eat and enjoy being with one another. That is what I am coming for. It is nice that Jeanette has offered to help organize the food. I have already placed the order for the meat from the butcher shop and will be picking it up. I have the coolers to put it in as well as the fruit and veggies that we will be cutting up that week. We will certainly have enough fruits and veggies for the weekend. I am sure we will have some to set out for Friday as well as Saturday. Thankfully Matthew has been planning his gifts and the watermelon design that he thinks he wants to try. Whatever he does, we will appreciate it as it is his gift of love and talent for us to share with him. I have started a box to bring to KAP as Caren wants to look at one of my pattern books. Just being there and having the space for us to get together is what we will look forward to. I do not come to judge others, but to enjoy being with everyone.


Thank you. Re: the pattern book that Caren wants to look at. I remember the comments about it, and you didn't want it to end up on the swap table. You might want to put a sticky note on it, as a reminder to all of us if it happens to get passed around. I am looking forward to seeing what Matthew comes up with.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> If you take the lid off the tank, you can pull up on the float & that also stops the water but you have to hold it up or it starts again.
> Always such a mess.
> 
> Glad your trip home went well.


Thank you! The plastic do daddie inside is fixed- no float- so I am not sure what one could do.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Glad to hear you and ringo arrived safely home Julie
> Sonja


Thank you, Sonja!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just got home from the neighbor's graduation party. Lots of fun with great food and a large variety of salads. Plus the best kolacky cookies I've ever had. I've never been successful making them very well so will get Grandma's recipe tomorrow. Grandpa was a baker before he retired so he has a real talent for making them.
> 
> http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Sophies-Kolacky/Detail.aspx?evt19=1&referringHubId=358
> 
> I got the Kids' corner done in the family room and I'm working on the other side of the room where I'm putting the wine storage. I should have included the wine in the Kids' corner photo before I sent it to the kids to see what kind of a reaction I'd get.


The kids should really enjoy that corner! That kitchen is a nice size. Much nicer than the Little Tykes that are so bulky. I can just imaging the reaction if you had put the wine in the photo!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> that was really sad news about june - i wasn't quite ready for that. she was always so cheerful. i will miss her posts and her sister's pictures. i realize death is a part of life but i really wasn't ready for this.
> 
> bailee lived through the night - there were five of them so that was good - safety in numbers and all that. she should be in portapalla (think that is it) sometime after three. she will do well - she is a good worker.
> 
> ...


Thanks Sam. June was a very special lady- I don't think any of us was ready to farewell her. 
Hoping your LYS does not vanish.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> Good Morning Sam!!!!! Love those chicken recipes...greetings from San Diego where I am attending TKGA conference. I have taken two classes ( one per day) with Michelle Hunter who is a fabulous teacher. She has a website that is a wonderful source for video instruction of various techniques, I love it...her website is : knitpurlhunter. The first class I took was on Double Knitting and it was quite exciting for me because my oldest granddaughter has patterns on Ravelry (one freebie) and they are all double knitted items. The second class was on Navajo Knittingg which was not what I expected yet I was in awe of how you can turn lace weight yarn into three ply without cutting or splitting that one skein that I did not know what the heck to knit with it and now I do!!! Today is my last class and it is on blocking, a much needed asset for all who knit and which does wonders for lace shawls etc.,
> Wishing all good health and happy knitting!


Sounds like a lot of fun, enjoy!!
Now I need to look up Navajo Knitting.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I had them quite badly as an older teenager, but hid them from my parents. I had pretty much stopped having them, except for a few mild ones until Sept 2013. Had there been someone with me at the time, it wouldn't have been quite so bad. It didn't help that it was the first local antique engine show after Dad died, and someone got nasty. I had back up from people either side of our site, but they are more just people I see once a year. So I had help with the issue, but not the attack. For me, a full blown attack is like an asthma attack where you can't get any air, except I just feel that way, I have plenty of oxygen. And I get very hot, and claustrophobic. I am hoping I can remember these things for the future, just in case.


I used to get anxiety attacks frequently, especially when Christopher was still in high school, just waiting for the other shoe to drop, now I get them occasionally, out of nowhere, and I have to stop and breathe, I've found if I just concentrate on my breath, like yoga breathing, it helps, doesn't fix it, just helps.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> I am so jealous that all of you are meeting for KAP. I still haven't found a kennel to take care of my pets. My vet used to look after both cat and dog and I knew they were well taken care of. Not so sure about a new place here. I can't believe the difference in prices from where I lived before. Everything costs more here...insurance, taxes, pet grooming, gas...... I've sure noticed a difference in my bank account.


I hope you find somewhere you like, and isn't too expensive, to board your pets. It sure would be nice if you could come down and join us!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Not always apples. I'd think your Saskatoons would be great in these. The ones at the party today had a lot of different flavors: raspberry preserves, apricot preserves, strawberry preserves, prune jam, lemon curd, and orange marmalade. They are so good. After reading through the recipe link I posted, I noticed that the photo shows the kolachky rolled from each side to the middle, but the directions indicated a thumb imprint to put the jam in...the ones at the party were rolled to the center which is the way I see them most of the time, but smaller circles with jam in the middle are pretty common also.


I thought maybe when I read the recipe that putting the thumb print in the center might help keep the filling in place, so it didn't run all over when baking. DMIL used to put all kinds of preserves in them, including a nut filling. The nut filled are my favorite, even though I shouldn't be eating the nuts!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> How sad. I'm only on page 3 so I hope that he has been found.


Yes, he's been found. Sadly, he was found in Lake Erie, about 1:30 yesterday afternoon.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Update on the little boy who was missing. Sadly, his body was found in Lake Erie 1/4 mile from where he went missing, about 1:00 this afternoon. Thank you all for your prayers. RIP little Sydney.


So horribly sad, prayers for the family and community.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Sam, had a great time jet skiing and here's a photo to prove it...


FUN!!!! Looking good!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Here is my shrug just finished, wasn't pleased with it initially but since it's done it's turned out ok.Fan


Very pretty.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Pacer just pm'd me about June -- She was such a great friend to us all and I always felt she gave each and everyone of us l00%. It will leave a huge hole in the Tea Party. I would appreciate a pm with her mailing address if anyone has it too.
> 
> I feel so sad. I am going to go back and read the past posts as I haven't been lurking this past while. I will definitely be back as of now.
> 
> ...


I'm interested in politics also, but after reading several of the comments in those political threads, I was immediately turned off by the closed mindedness of many. I identify as a liberal or conservative depending on the individual issues and don't follow full party line for either party. I think you're smart to just walk away.

Good to see you back here and hope that you are feeling better.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> bailee - second - younger - granddaughter here should be sitting in an airport in newark waiting on the plane that will take her to the dominion republic for ten days or two weeks - i'm not sure which. she will be going to a mission site there to help with whatever needs done. she really wanted to do this - paid for it with her own money. i will be glad when i know she is there - she will meet up with another girl who is going and they will spend the night in the airport - not sure what time their plane leaves in the morning.
> 
> mid to high 80's today - quite humid - to be this way the rest of the week. no rain until maybe next weekend. that is fine with me.
> 
> about time for me to think about going to bed. --- sam


I am proud of Bailee. She must really be called to do this, to have used her own money to pay for the trip. I will pray the girls have a safe trip.

Sunshine here also. When we were out this morning, it was quite pleasant. There is a slight breeze.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm so sorry to be the bearer of this very sad news from June's daughter's posting on Facebook:
> 
> "To all Mama's friends, she has gone home to Jesus. She went pretty peacefully about 11:30pm Saturday night."
> 
> ...


I am so very sorry to hear this. June has been heavy on my mind today. I was so hoping this was not the reason why. Rest peacefully, my friend.

I would also like to send a card, if someone has the address.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> We are back safe and sound!


Glad to hear you made it safely.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just got home from the neighbor's graduation party. Lots of fun with great food and a large variety of salads. Plus the best kolacky cookies I've ever had. I've never been successful making them very well so will get Grandma's recipe tomorrow. Grandpa was a baker before he retired so he has a real talent for making them.
> 
> http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Sophies-Kolacky/Detail.aspx?evt19=1&referringHubId=358
> 
> I got the Kids' corner done in the family room and I'm working on the other side of the room where I'm putting the wine storage. I should have included the wine in the Kids' corner photo before I sent it to the kids to see what kind of a reaction I'd get.


The kids are going to love that. :thumbup: (the kids corner, not the wine). lol


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I am far behind on here. Went out to a "family" thing last night. It didnt go well.... It was some of my in laws and my kids. Anyway stuff happens and the end result... my DD probably wont have anything to do with some of them anymore. And I dont blame her. Some people are just cruel and mean and nasty. :-( Oh well I said MY piece also... I feel sorry for my DD., it was all very uneccessary. We really can do without that crap.
> 
> Thanks for the start of another week.
> 
> Mum is still just the same. Quiet, sleepy and still eating.


I am sorry that the family was mean. If that is the way they want to be, it is their loss, if your DD has nothing more to do with them. Good for you for speaking your mind.

You and your Mum are still in my prayers. The good news is she is not worse.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Well it's finally raining here . Quite heavily as mishka and myself can testify too . Wish I could just do a quick shake and hair would be dry and back in place 
Have to show you what I have been up to today and no it's not knitting 
You will never guess &#128516;
Baking 
Youngest wanted to know who I was and what had I done with his mother 
Sonja


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> About a week ago a suitcase was found by the side of a road with what they have since determined were the remains of a little girl 2-41/2. She may have been dead for as long as 7 or 8 years and as this stage they have no idea of who she is. Doesn't match any reports of missing girls.


So sad for little ones to be treated this way. I just can not imagine how the parents and family feel.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> that was really sad news about june - i wasn't quite ready for that. she was always so cheerful. i will miss her posts and her sister's pictures. i realize death is a part of life but i really wasn't ready for this.
> 
> bailee lived through the night - there were five of them so that was good - safety in numbers and all that. she should be in portapalla (think that is it) sometime after three. she will do well - she is a good worker.
> 
> ...


I think we're all "out of sorts" today as the news of June and the loss of the little ones we've learned of on here has all affected us.

I'm sorry to hear that Ellen is selling the building. I hope that she's found another space; a bigger one as she's certainly filled that place to the gills! Is it horrid of me to think that if she is giving up the business, that we may get in on some super sales while we're there for KAP? It's probably the best opportunity she'll have for selling some of her inventory unless it goes with the store.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> I am so very sorry to hear this. June has been heavy on my mind today. I was so hoping this was not the reason why. Rest peacefully, my friend.
> 
> I would also like to send a card, if someone has the address.


I would also like an address if possible, please.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It could have been a lot worse, Mary, it was mostly water rather than anything smelly- it was just that awful feeling as it continued to pour over!


Next time, remember that you can take the top off of the tank and put the flap back down by hand to stop the overflow. I just learned this trick a few years ago.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Accidentally posted these to last week:-
> the bonnet and Gown


Oh Julie; they are both just beautiful!!!

Happy Birthday, MaryAnne!

I sort of quit the KTP in the middle of the week with the move. But truly, it all went so smoothly, it was amazing! And I am feeling comfortable and very at home. Once the movers got all my belongings over to the new place, the two women who managed the move chased me out and told me they would text me when they were about an hour away from having everything unpacked. It was not only unpacked but put away, looking very neat, my bed was all made, pictures and decorative pieces were placed; it was perfect.

Kitty was very stressed, but seemed to recover quite quickly. Last night a friend brought a picnic supper and a beautiful 3-ring binder into which she had artfully placed about 3 inches of my knitting patterns, all in plastic sleeves with an attractive cover and decorated tabbed dividers. I feel so very fortunate.

I'm so sorry to learn of June's passing. She will surely be missed by us all.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Julie - glad you and Ringo made it safely home. You're probably tired from the trip and yet need to go get groceries, etc. Hope you are able to take it easy and not have to do too much all at once. Hope the hip didn't get too sore from the travelling.
> 
> I'm feeling very weepy today so I'm glad that I have a lot of work to do to get ready for my sister and her husband's visit tomorrow. They'll be here for a few days before we go up to my uncle's monastery for my father's family reunion. My other sister and her husband are driving in and will go directly up there and we'll pick up two brothers (one from Dallas, TX and one from Cleveland, OH) at O'Hare airport and will take them up with us on Friday. The monastery/abbey has a big retreat house and communal area so it's a great place to gather. There will be about 40 cousins there with only 2 of Dad's generation still living. My uncle who is a monk/priest who is in his 90's and an aunt from CA who is the widow of my Dad's youngest brother. That uncle was killed in a plane crash when he was quite young and left her behind with four children. The oldest of those children is my age and we've only seen each other for about 8 times in our lives. It will be good to catch up with everyone.


Enjoy the reunion!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well it's finally raining here . Quite heavily as mishka and myself can testify too . Wish I could just do a quick shake and hair would be dry and back in place
> Have to show you what I have been up to today and no it's not knitting
> You will never guess 😄
> Baking
> ...


Those look very good.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

machriste said:


> Oh Julie; they are both just beautiful!!!
> 
> I sort of quit the KTP in the middle of the week with the move. But truly, it all went so smoothly, it was amazing! And I am feeling comfortable and very at home. Once the movers got all my belongings over to the new place, the two women who managed the move chased me out and told me they would text me when they were about an hour away from having everything unpacked. It was not only unpacked but put away, looking very neat, my bed was all made, pictures and decorative pieces were placed; it was perfect.
> 
> Kitty was very stressed, but seemed to recover quite quickly. Last night a friend brought a picnic supper and a beautiful 3-ring binder into which she had artfully placed about 3 inches of my knitting patterns, all in plastic sleeves with an attractive cover and decorated tabbed dividers. I feel so very fortunate.


Wow, sounds like you are surrounded by very loving and caring people..I'm so glad to hear that as it will make your transition to your new place so much easier.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Those look very good.


They are my best friends mum learned both of us how to make them when we were about 12 . Still remember hers they tasted so good especially warm 
Sonja


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> To much hassle I think here in Europe they have changed rules and a lot of designers now have there patterns for free . Not that I'm calling myself a designer 😄
> Ive been sharing it with any one who has asked me for it . . But I'm not putting it on the site as when I showed the first ones I got some not very nice pms about them and I don't need that hassle either So if you or anyone else is interested in my sandals just let me know
> Sonja


I can't believe people can be so nasty, good grief. I agree, you don't need that hassle.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Pacer just pm'd me about June -- She was such a great friend to us all and I always felt she gave each and everyone of us l00%. It will leave a huge hole in the Tea Party. I would appreciate a pm with her mailing address if anyone has it too.
> 
> I feel so sad. I am going to go back and read the past posts as I haven't been lurking this past while. I will definitely be back as of now.
> 
> ...


I am so happy to see you posting! You have been in my prayers.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> They are my best friends mum learned both of us how to make them when we were about 12 . Still remember hers they tasted so good especially warm
> Sonja


I just looked at a recipe on the www. and just as I suspected, there is also cardamon in the bread. My first ever taste of cardamon was in a Swedish bread made by a co-sponsor of some Boy Scouts of America stuff we were doing when our sons were about 10. Everytime we got together (once a year for about 3 straight months), she'd bring me some cardamon treats. I'll have to try this recipe.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Shirley,
Good to hear from you. How are you doing these days?



Designer1234 said:


> Pacer just pm'd me about June -- She was such a great friend to us all and I always felt she gave each and everyone of us l00%. It will leave a huge hole in the Tea Party. I would appreciate a pm with her mailing address if anyone has it too.
> 
> I feel so sad. I am going to go back and read the past posts as I haven't been lurking this past while. I will definitely be back as of now.
> 
> ...


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> everything was as I had left it! Have a batch of yoghurt made so I have something easy to eat- I have cannelini beans and Pasta sauce but don't feel like that at the moment- craving some cheese but that must wait till tomorrow- I had deliberately allowed the stocks to run down, so I had spending money. The Insulation people are due at 9 -30. I must do something about my broken needle- as well.


Good that you have something on hand to eat, without having to run out as soon as you got home. I am glad you had a bit of spending money. Really glad that the insulation people will be there to get you warmer! Hope you can get a replacement needle.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you! The plastic do daddie inside is fixed- no float- so I am not sure what one could do.


Obviously a different design than what we have here. I thought that would be sort of a universal design :roll:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> that was really sad news about june - i wasn't quite ready for that. she was always so cheerful. i will miss her posts and her sister's pictures. i realize death is a part of life but i really wasn't ready for this.
> 
> bailee lived through the night - there were five of them so that was good - safety in numbers and all that. she should be in portapalla (think that is it) sometime after three. she will do well - she is a good worker.
> 
> ...


I don't think any of us were ready to hear that June had passed. I have run the tissue box empty.

I am glad Bailee made it thru the night safely. This will be a great experience for her. Something to go on her resume when she starts needing one!

It must be much warmer and humid at your house. It is 84°F here, with only 43% humidity. Want to come visit?!

Grab some cotton and knit a dishcloth. Maybe that will get you going again.

Sorry to hear that Ellen has sold the building. Hope she is just moving. If you bought it from her, it would certainly give you something to do!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Obviously a different design than what we have here. I thought that would be sort of a universal design :roll:


Yours sounds the same as we have over here Bonnie . 
Sonja


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I used to get anxiety attacks frequently, especially when Christopher was still in high school, just waiting for the other shoe to drop, now I get them occasionally, out of nowhere, and I have to stop and breathe, I've found if I just concentrate on my breath, like yoga breathing, it helps, doesn't fix it, just helps.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sonja, yuu really have a smart a-- son don't you. :lol: the buns look great. I love cinnamon buns,

Sam, I hope your LYS isn't going to close. I rarely get to such a place but they always ave such nice stuff. It's a good thing I don't go often, I'm determined to get rid of some stash. The baby set I just made was from there & I've been doing mitts for the school from it too. I've got 5 pair done & need to do some hats too.

MaChristie, I'm glad your move went smoothly. What a nice friend to organize your patterns.

DH was checking cows this morning & was past the Saskatoon patch, he thinks I should go again as they are still hanging like grapes. Maybe I will.
The GKs are coming this evening for a sleepover. I was up to the cabin on Friday & asked GD when she was coming to my house, she wanted to come right then . They were going tubing so I told her not til today when her dad is coming home for work in the am. Apparently soon as she got up this morning she was asking to come.

I spent the morning getting a few things organized for our trip, filling my shampoo & pills, things like that. Have to be very organized to fit all in one bag just a little larger than an overnight bag.

:roll: :roll:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well it's finally raining here . Quite heavily as mishka and myself can testify too . Wish I could just do a quick shake and hair would be dry and back in place
> Have to show you what I have been up to today and no it's not knitting
> You will never guess 😄
> Baking
> ...


I am glad you are getting some needed rain. Wouldn't it be nice if it were that easy!

Those cinnamon buns look great. I can see why they didn't last long!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

machriste said:


> Oh Julie; they are both just beautiful!!!
> 
> I sort of quit the KTP in the middle of the week with the move. But truly, it all went so smoothly, it was amazing! And I am feeling comfortable and very at home. Once the movers got all my belongings over to the new place, the two women who managed the move chased me out and told me they would text me when they were about an hour away from having everything unpacked. It was not only unpacked but put away, looking very neat, my bed was all made, pictures and decorative pieces were placed; it was perfect.
> 
> Kitty was very stressed, but seemed to recover quite quickly. Last night a friend brought a picnic supper and a beautiful 3-ring binder into which she had artfully placed about 3 inches of my knitting patterns, all in plastic sleeves with an attractive cover and decorated tabbed dividers. I feel so very fortunate.


It sounds like you have had a wonderful moving experience. Of course the downsizing was hard, but everything sounds like it has fallen into place. I think it was great that the ladies managing the move had everything finished and ready for you when you got there! And what a wonderful, thoughtful gift from your friend!


----------



## Pjs_loves_Crotchet (Jul 21, 2013)

Hello ladies just checking to say Hello and that I am doing pretty okay, lots of changes in my life right now. SO VERY EXCITED FOR AUGUST, to be in ohio and be at knittapalooza. Going to love seeing everyone


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> Hello ladies just checking to say Hello and that I am doing pretty okay, lots of changes in my life right now. SO VERY EXCITED FOR AUGUST, to be in ohio and be at knittapalooza. Going to love seeing everyone


Anxious to see you and catch up with you and your Mom and hear about all the things going on in your worlds.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> Hello ladies just checking to say Hello and that I am doing pretty okay, lots of changes in my life right now. SO VERY EXCITED FOR AUGUST, to be in ohio and be at knittapalooza. Going to love seeing everyone


Hello Jamie! I hope that most of the changes are for the better. Can't wait to see you in August!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those look yummy. sam



Swedenme said:


> Well it's finally raining here . Quite heavily as mishka and myself can testify too . Wish I could just do a quick shake and hair would be dry and back in place
> Have to show you what I have been up to today and no it's not knitting
> You will never guess 😄
> Baking
> ...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sonja, yuu really have a smart a-- son don't you. :lol: the buns look great. I love cinnamon buns,
> 
> Yes I do Bonnie and I have to admit he takes after his mother
> Hope you have a great time with the grand kids
> :lol: sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

she owned the building - that is what she sold - the paper said she would be there until the end of the year - think i will stop on the way home from my dental appointment tomorrow and get the scoup. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> I think we're all "out of sorts" today as the news of June and the loss of the little ones we've learned of on here has all affected us.
> 
> I'm sorry to hear that Ellen is selling the building. I hope that she's found another space; a bigger one as she's certainly filled that place to the gills! Is it horrid of me to think that if she is giving up the business, that we may get in on some super sales while we're there for KAP? It's probably the best opportunity she'll have for selling some of her inventory unless it goes with the store.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those were some wonderful movers. it certainly made the move smooth - less stress for you. --- sam



machriste said:


> Oh Julie; they are both just beautiful!!!
> 
> Happy Birthday, MaryAnne!
> 
> ...


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> she owned the building - that is what she sold - the paper said she would be there until the end of the year - think i will stop on the way home from my dental appointment tomorrow and get the scoup. --- sam


Good idea Sam!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I've just read up...I thought of June just as I was falling asleep last night, and the news today was not what I'd hoped for...but now she can dance with the angels. I'll miss her as well.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Julie, I'm glad to hear you and Ringo are home safe and sound. 

Sam, I hope the store isn't closing--that's your only LYS, isn't it? 

There was more I wanted to comment on but like the rest of us, I'm feeling a bit discombobulated with the news of our dear friend. I'll come back later if I remember (well, I'll come back later anyway!).

{{{{{{GROUP HUG}}}}}}


----------



## vabchnonnie (Sep 3, 2013)

thewren - PLEASE check PM...VA Sharon


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Glad to hear you made it safely.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well it's finally raining here . Quite heavily as mishka and myself can testify too . Wish I could just do a quick shake and hair would be dry and back in place
> Have to show you what I have been up to today and no it's not knitting
> You will never guess 😄
> Baking
> ...


They look lovely, Sonja!
Cheeky youngest!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Next time, remember that you can take the top off of the tank and put the flap back down by hand to stop the overflow. I just learned this trick a few years ago.


I know how to do it at home- just it was Gerry's one, and it does not seem to have a flap.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thank you so much!
Glad you and kitty are all safely moved.



machriste said:


> Oh Julie; they are both just beautiful!!!
> 
> Happy Birthday, MaryAnne!
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Good that you have something on hand to eat, without having to run out as soon as you got home. I am glad you had a bit of spending money. Really glad that the insulation people will be there to get you warmer! Hope you can get a replacement needle.


I am almost certainly going to use a 2.5mm seeing as how I have one, and can't get a 2.75mm except with difficulty. This is a fixed Knitpicks and the join is nice and smooth- I have a few odd items I bought from Fibre Flaire Gerry's very nice LYS/quilting shop. No sign yet of the Insulation people.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Obviously a different design than what we have here. I thought that would be sort of a universal design :roll:


The one I had till recently was the very old type with a ball cock- but there is definitely no float on the one's with the plastic 'pillar'


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks Sorlenna!
Definitely in on the group hug!



Sorlenna said:


> Julie, I'm glad to hear you and Ringo are home safe and sound.
> 
> Sam, I hope the store isn't closing--that's your only LYS, isn't it?
> 
> ...


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I know how to do it at home- just it was Gerry's one, and it does not seem to have a flap.


Ah, don't you wish all the insides worked the same!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

DD has just invited me for supper, so I get to see all the kids!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Shirley,
> Good to hear from you. How are you doing these days?


I am doing so much better finally!. Have had a bad time since just before Christmas but am doing much better.Actually I am back to walking with Pat and am doing a lot of knitting. Hayley spent 2 nights with us and we played a lot of checkers and 'sorry'. It was nice to have her here. She doesn't sleep over that often so when she does we enjoy her very much.

I had another bad fall, and landed on myface -do you believe it? I had just started walking with Pat around the track and up at Crofton on the board walk, and we were in Ladysmith on a drive - decided we wanted a hot dog at the kiosk on the beach and I was carrying them to the bench where Pat was sitting. The cement base of the bench was sticking up about four inches and I didn't see it - fell face down on the cement and broke my upper plate in half and badly cut my lip. I was extremely fortunate that I didn't seriously hurt myself. My face was swollen and my mouth is still improving (inside) as my upper plate broke in half and cut the inside of my mouth and came through my upper lip. I will have a bit of a scar though, but I am healing very well. One thing after another. Went to the hospital emergency and was there for most of the day - however I didn't need any stitches and it was only the inside of my mouth and a small portion of my face. Scared the heck out of Pat as I was out for a few minutes and I was a mess. Luckily I have a very hard head and no bones were broken.

I have managed to lose 20 pounds which is really nice and so far I am keeping it off.

I have some friends in La LaRonge and just heard from them that they were back home. They nearly lost their house to the fire. How about you, are you affected by the fires?

I joined the Seniors group here and enjoy it very much. Have been working on a 'sock wool' cardigan which is taking forever. I am designing it as I go along. I saw a pattern of a child's jacket at the local yarn shop (on the highway near here), and as I have balls and balls of sock yarn, (thanks to being bitten by the sock bug by Darowil,so I have the back done and one front. The second front is well under way. So much knitting! I will post some pics later on.

I have been doing some cards for the Senior's show case and they have sold quite well. Not for very much but everything helps.

We love Vancouver Island and now that I am feeling better , we are exploring and enjoying.

Well, I have written a book and will go and make dinner. We have been enjoying watching the Games in Toronto. Canada athletes have really improved our medal count and I really have enjoyed watching while knitting. I enjoy the Pan Am Games just as much as the summer Olympics.

It was daunting trying to go back and catch up, but I will take it one day at a time. How is Gage's mom?

So nice to be back. Shirley


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

interested in your sock yarn cardigan - anxious to see a picture of it - what size needles are you using and are you just using a single strand. --- sam



Designer1234 said:


> I am doing so much better finally!. Have had a bad time since just before Christmas but am doing much better.Actually I am back to walking with Pat and am doing a lot of knitting. Hayley spent 2 nights with us and we played a lot of checkers and 'sorry'. It was nice to have her here. She doesn't sleep over that often so when she does we enjoy her very much.
> 
> I had another bad fall, and landed on myface -do you believe it? I had just started walking with Pat around the track and up at Crofton on the board walk, and we were in Ladysmith on a drive - decided we wanted a hot dog at the kiosk on the beach and I was carrying them to the bench where Pat was sitting. The cement base of the bench was sticking up about four inches and I didn't see it - fell face down on the cement and broke my upper plate in half and badly cut my lip. I was extremely fortunate that I didn't seriously hurt myself. My face was swollen and my mouth is still improving (inside) as my upper plate broke in half and cut the inside of my mouth and came through my upper lip. I will have a bit of a scar though, but I am healing very well. One thing after another. Went to the hospital emergency and was there for most of the day - however I didn't need any stitches and it was only the inside of my mouth and a small portion of my face. Scared the heck out of Pat as I was out for a few minutes and I was a mess. Luckily I have a very hard head and no bones were broken.
> 
> ...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I am so happy to see you posting! You have been in my prayers.


Thanks Tami-- I think I was in a bit of a depression after the kidney infection but once I started feeling well (it took ages, it seemed) I am feeling better. It has been constant, one thing after another for the past two years. I have found an excellent doctor who has sorted a lot of my problems out.

I have the diverticuloses under control and he has sorted out my medications which helps. Pat is doing very well too. We found a good cardiologist who trained under the people who did Pats valve surgery and his cardiologist in Calgary so we felt very comfortable with him. My son and family have bought a house and are moving in in the next while. They have been looking around while renting since we all arrived here.

So nice to get back -- I just couldn't for awhile I needed some time as we were so exhausted and lots going on health wise. I am happy I am back.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi Sam:

I am using 2.75 mm needles (2 US) and I am mixing up the colors. It will be light weight, I have the back done ready to be blocked and the two fronts 3/4 done. I need to put a strip under the arm and then I will do the yoke and 3/4 sleeves. Doesn't work up very quickly but it is quite light weight which will be great in the evenings here and in the fall. It is BRIGHT
but then, you know me. It is actually another light weight stashbuster.

ANSWER: _ I am using one strand -- some of it is a bit thicker than the rest. I don't want it flat so it adds texture. You will see from the pictures that I have also added texture. Lots of fun but slower than molasses!_

I don't know how I am going to do the yoke and edging and sleeve. will decide that as I go along.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Ah, don't you wish all the insides worked the same!


It would help!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Well it's finally raining here . Quite heavily as mishka and myself can testify too . Wish I could just do a quick shake and hair would be dry and back in place
> Have to show you what I have been up to today and no it's not knitting
> You will never guess 😄
> Baking
> ...


Oh Yum. If I was your son, I would be thankful that you decided to bake.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I haven't quite caught up, but Matthew keeps asking if I have posted his pictures yet. He wants to brighten up everyone's day after the news of our dear friend, June. Matthew is so thoughtful and was asking questions about June this morning. I have been in a bit of a funk today after reading about this loss. So here is my attempt to post Matthew's current drawings. He no longer has two drawings in WIP. He sold the completed drawing this morning and wants to go to the bank to put the money in his account tomorrow. He learns well from his older brother. Good thing my oldest is a responsible and mature young man or I would have a difficult time with both boys. Matthew has always tried to follow his brother.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Shirley, I'm glad you are finally feeling well enough to enjoy your new home. We had some thick smoke from the fires in the north for a few days but otherwise no problems. I'm so glad those poor people from the north finally got to go home.
I can't imagine making a sweater with such fine yarn, would take forever. I would be tempted to do the Navajo knitting thing but that would mess with the pretty color changes.

I went picking berries again this afternoon, another 2.5 gallons. Tarts in the oven now along with chicken for supper. The GKs will like the tarts I think. DH thinks. Should put some berries in pancakes for breakfast, haven't tried that before.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> Hi Sam:
> 
> I am using 2.75 mm needles (2 US) and I am mixing up the colors. It will be light weight, I have the back done ready to be blocked and the two fronts 3/4 done. I need to put a strip under the arm and then I will do the yoke and 3/4 sleeves. Doesn't work up very quickly but it is quite light weight which will be great in the evenings here and in the fall. It is BRIGHT
> but then, you know me. It is actually another light weight stashbuster.
> ...


At least Pat can find you in a crowd when you are wearing your gorgeous works of art. It will be wonderful to see it completed with you as an awesome model. So good to hear from you again.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Shirley, I'm glad you are finally feeling well enough to enjoy your new home. We had some thick smoke from the fires in the north for a few days but otherwise no problems. I'm so glad those poor people from the north finally got to go home.
> I can't imagine making a sweater with such fine yarn, would take forever. I would be tempted to do the Navajo knitting thing but that would mess with the pretty color changes.
> 
> I went picking berries again this afternoon, another 2.5 gallons. Tarts in the oven now along with chicken for supper. The GKs will like the tarts I think. DH thinks. Should put some berries in pancakes for breakfast, haven't tried that before.


Berries in the pancakes tastes wonderful. I love blueberry pancakes better than chocolate chip pancakes.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Pacer, Matthews drawings are great, I love the parrot.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Wow what a talent for drawing! Hope he makes a lot of cash from sales of his wonderful work.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good hearing from you Pj. My daughter is trying to get off work to come to the KAP. I can't wait for you two to meet. She's 21.


Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> Hello ladies just checking to say Hello and that I am doing pretty okay, lots of changes in my life right now. SO VERY EXCITED FOR AUGUST, to be in ohio and be at knittapalooza. Going to love seeing everyone


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Shirley, I'm glad you are finally feeling well enough to enjoy your new home. We had some thick smoke from the fires in the north for a few days but otherwise no problems. I'm so glad those poor people from the north finally got to go home.
> I can't imagine making a sweater with such fine yarn, would take forever. I would be tempted to do the Navajo knitting thing but that would mess with the pretty color changes.
> 
> I went picking berries again this afternoon, another 2.5 gallons. Tarts in the oven now along with chicken for supper. The GKs will like the tarts I think. DH thinks. Should put some berries in pancakes for breakfast, haven't tried that before.


That sounds like a good idea to put them in muffins, pancakes, scones, etc. I have to go look at the Navajo knitting; I think it's the same technique that my sister used to make a wide scarf/throw. It's so pretty.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> I haven't quite caught up, but Matthew keeps asking if I have posted his pictures yet. He wants to brighten up everyone's day after the news of our dear friend, June. Matthew is so thoughtful and was asking questions about June this morning. I have been in a bit of a funk today after reading about this loss. So here is my attempt to post Matthew's current drawings. He no longer has two drawings in WIP. He sold the completed drawing this morning and wants to go to the bank to put the money in his account tomorrow. He learns well from his older brother. Good thing my oldest is a responsible and mature young man or I would have a difficult time with both boys. Matthew has always tried to follow his brother.


His work continues to amaze me. It shouldn't since I know how good he is, but with each drawing, I'm noticing more and more detail that makes the subject come to life on the page. Congrats Matthew - 2 more beautiful drawings.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> Hello ladies just checking to say Hello and that I am doing pretty okay, lots of changes in my life right now. SO VERY EXCITED FOR AUGUST, to be in ohio and be at knittapalooza. Going to love seeing everyone


It is so good to hear from you. I do miss hearing from your mother on a daily basis. I hope she is doing well. Looking forward to catching up with you in a few weeks. I was talking about you earlier today with some people who were asking about KAP.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Fan said:


> Wow what a talent for drawing! Hope he makes a lot of cash from sales of his wonderful work.


Thanks. He feels blessed to be able to draw for others and get paid to do it. Needless to say, he will be bring many new cards to KAP next month.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Shirley I love the mix & match of the yarns! That is going to be such a wonderful sweater. I'm so glad you are getting back online with the KTP. I have missed your posts tremendously.


Designer1234 said:


> Hi Sam:
> 
> I am using 2.75 mm needles (2 US) and I am mixing up the colors. It will be light weight, I have the back done ready to be blocked and the two fronts 3/4 done. I need to put a strip under the arm and then I will do the yoke and 3/4 sleeves. Doesn't work up very quickly but it is quite light weight which will be great in the evenings here and in the fall. It is BRIGHT
> but then, you know me. It is actually another light weight stashbuster.
> ...


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

tami_ohio said:


> DD has just invited me for supper, so I get to see all the kids!


Get lots of hugs and kisses from those little ones!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Shirley, welcome back! KTP isn't the same without you. I'm so sorry for your fall, but it sounds like you are healing well. That sweater is going to be beautiful!!!!

Julie, glad you and Ringo are back home safe and that you had that chance to vacation, even if it was a sort of a"seamstress' holiday." (Not quite sure how to punctuate the possessive of seamstress!)

Just back from book club. I think the book we read was a favorite of the summer for me. It was Nothing Daunted by Dorothy Wickenden. It's about two young women (Smith College graduates) who in 1916 left their wealthy families and protected life to teach in a one room school in the wilds of northwestern Colorado. It was written by the granddaughter of one of the women (currently editor of the New Yorker magazine) from letters written by the two women.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Matthew that is Sydney to a T! Also I'm very pleased with how your are doing the background; makes the focus my baby more. Thank you!


pacer said:


> I haven't quite caught up, but Matthew keeps asking if I have posted his pictures yet.
> 
> The parrot is wonderful too. I hope they paid you well.
> 
> He wants to brighten up everyone's day after the news of our dear friend, June. Matthew is so thoughtful and was asking questions about June this morning. I have been in a bit of a funk today after reading about this loss. So here is my attempt to post Matthew's current drawings. He no longer has two drawings in WIP. He sold the completed drawing this morning and wants to go to the bank to put the money in his account tomorrow. He learns well from his older brother. Good thing my oldest is a responsible and mature young man or I would have a difficult time with both boys. Matthew has always tried to follow his brother.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

machriste said:


> Oh Julie; they are both just beautiful!!!
> 
> Happy Birthday, MaryAnne!
> 
> ...


Welcome back. It sounds like you have made a wonderful decision. The smaller space will take a bit of adjustment, but what a gift of love to have someone unpack and settle you in while you went out! Even greater gift is the organization of your treasured patterns. We look forward to hearing of your adventures with the other house mums and the wonderful students who will be filled with energy and dreams for their future.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I have been busy emptying boxes of books, magazines, and patterns to put away in the new bookshelves. I have so many magazines that I need to go through and decide what to do with them. I have so many cooking magazines that I used to read cover to cover; I haven't had a subscription for quite a few years because there is just so much available on the internet and indexed so much nicer to be able to find something quickly. I find it difficult to just toss the magazines, though. I'll bring them to KAP to see if anyone wants them and then, if not, I'll donate them to Goodwill or to a Senior Center.

I've decided to make some large doilies to starch and put up on the wall as my own personal art so I've been printing off just about every doily pattern I've seen--almost as big an obsession as my sock pattern collection. Interestingly, some of the doilies are knit and some are crochet. I've picked up some fun novelty yarns at the Tuesday Morning Store over the past couple of years so that's what I'm using for the doilies. Most of the yarns are sock weight or thicker so I'll end up with some very large wall hangings and some to use as plant coasters or Christmas gifts.

There is still so much to do, but I'm not sweating to get it all done before my sister gets here tomorrow; she'll be pressed into service to help me organize my sewing cabinet and she may even volunteer to do the small amount of mending that's sitting on the table there. She's a seamstress and loves anything to do with sewing! She's offered to make the drapes for our living room and dining room and has offered to make pillows and drapes for our D#2 who's doing some remodeling in her family room also. But DS lives in Florida and that just wouldn't work out very well. We will take her shopping for fabric with us because she has such a good idea for material texture and color and appropriateness for drapes.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Matthew that is Sydney to a T! Also I'm very pleased with how your are doing the background; makes the focus my baby more. Thank you!


So glad that you are loving it. I hope your family is liking it as well. I see a big "M" in the fur lines. Sydney's fur coat will remind you of Matthew! I just checked in on Matthew and the M is no longer identifiable as an M. It is so much fun seeing different stages of his work.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Shirley I love the mix & match of the yarns! That is going to be such a wonderful sweater. I'm so glad you are getting back online with the KTP. I have missed your posts tremendously.


Thanks dear Gwennie - I just needed some time to get involved somewhere else for awhile. It wasn't worth the effort but I needed a change. I made some more great friends though.

How are you doing? I haven't been here even lurking for a couple of months. Life got in the way and it is slowly sorting itself out.

The sweater is taking a lot of time but I have been recuperating while I did the back and first side. I am feeling so much better now.

I am so sad the world lost June - what a great person. She kept in touch with some pms and was always so kind and such a good friend. I hear Karen sold her farm? That will be a change for her. Iam trying to catch up but likely never will completely. I appreciate the warm welcomes and it is great to know I am welcome back. Shirley


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

So good to see Matthew's beautiful drawings. They are so real they look alive. That is one talented man for sure.
Shirley glad for the update on you and Pat. I am hoping that the mouth will shortly be whole again and you will be able to get a new well fitting denture.
Julie and Ringo, glad you are home again and hope your grocery trip will be successful and not too much stress.
Still very hot and dry and my poor lawn is turning brown in spite of the 2 times a week limited watering. I hope that we will get more snow this coming winter. 
Molly to the vet, blood sugar 69.7, still a bit low, so now down to one unit of insulin x 2 daily. So little it hardly seems worthwhile to give it, but we are being very faithful in diet and insulin. Her weight is stable at 43.7 pounds so that is going good. Julie, how is Ringo doing weight wise since his vacation? Stable I hope.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

It was really good to have the break, good to be back to home comforts as well. BTW I would put an apostrophe as in 'seamstress' ' holiday!



machriste said:


> Shirley, welcome back! KTP isn't the same without you. I'm so sorry for your fall, but it sounds like you are healing well. That sweater is going to be beautiful!!!!
> 
> Julie, glad you and Ringo are back home safe and that you had that chance to vacation, even if it was a sort of a"seamstress' holiday." (Not quite sure how to punctuate the possessive of seamstress!)
> 
> Just back from book club. I think the book we read was a favorite of the summer for me. It was Nothing Daunted by Dorothy Wickenden. It's about two young women (Smith College graduates) who in 1916 left their wealthy families and protected life to teach in a one room school in the wilds of northwestern Colorado. It was written by the granddaughter of one of the women (currently editor of the New Yorker magazine) from letters written by the two women.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I'll have to look for that book, sounds really interesting.



machriste said:


> Shirley, welcome back! KTP isn't the same without you. I'm so sorry for your fall, but it sounds like you are healing well. That sweater is going to be beautiful!!!!
> 
> Julie, glad you and Ringo are back home safe and that you had that chance to vacation, even if it was a sort of a"seamstress' holiday." (Not quite sure how to punctuate the possessive of seamstress!)
> 
> Just back from book club. I think the book we read was a favorite of the summer for me. It was Nothing Daunted by Dorothy Wickenden. It's about two young women (Smith College graduates) who in 1916 left their wealthy families and protected life to teach in a one room school in the wilds of northwestern Colorado. It was written by the granddaughter of one of the women (currently editor of the New Yorker magazine) from letters written by the two women.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Rookie, I hope you have a wonderful time at the family reunion.
> 
> Cathy, it's good to hear your mom is doing a little better. Hope they can keep the infections at bay so she doesn't get any more confused.
> Sorry you had a " scene" at the get together last night, you don't need any more stss in your life.
> ...


Yes- and I've just had a second PM asking me for the pattern as I test knitted it for her. I'm not sure whether they didn't read the posts properly and thought it was me or hope I might give it to them although it wasn't my pattern.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

darowil said:


> Yes- and I've just had a second PM asking me for the pattern as I test knitted it for her. I'm not sure whether they didn't read the posts properly and thought it was me or hope I might give it to them although it wasn't my pattern.


That would be a sneaky way to get a copy of the pattern. I feel that the designer should decide whether to give that out. I am so glad that you are honest and respectful of the patterns that you test knit.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

It's so nice your sister will help you with the drapes, always helps to have a second opinion when picking out something you will have to keep for many years.



RookieRetiree said:


> I have been busy emptying boxes of books, magazines, and patterns to put away in the new bookshelves. I have so many magazines that I need to go through and decide what to do with them. I have so many cooking magazines that I used to read cover to cover; I haven't had a subscription for quite a few years because there is just so much available on the internet and indexed so much nicer to be able to find something quickly. I find it difficult to just toss the magazines, though. I'll bring them to KAP to see if anyone wants them and then, if not, I'll donate them to Goodwill or to a Senior Center.
> 
> I've decided to make some large doilies to starch and put up on the wall as my own personal art so I've been printing off just about every doily pattern I've seen--almost as big an obsession as my sock pattern collection. Interestingly, some of the doilies are knit and some are crochet. I've picked up some fun novelty yarns at the Tuesday Morning Store over the past couple of years so that's what I'm using for the doilies. Most of the yarns are sock weight or thicker so I'll end up with some very large wall hangings and some to use as plant coasters or Christmas gifts.
> 
> There is still so much to do, but I'm not sweating to get it all done before my sister gets here tomorrow; she'll be pressed into service to help me organize my sewing cabinet and she may even volunteer to do the small amount of mending that's sitting on the table there. She's a seamstress and loves anything to do with sewing! She's offered to make the drapes for our living room and dining room and has offered to make pillows and drapes for our D#2 who's doing some remodeling in her family room also. But DS lives in Florida and that just wouldn't work out very well. We will take her shopping for fabric with us because she has such a good idea for material texture and color and appropriateness for drapes.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> So good to see Matthew's beautiful drawings. They are so real they look alive. That is one talented man for sure.
> Shirley glad for the update on you and Pat. I am hoping that the mouth will shortly be whole again and you will be able to get a new well fitting denture.
> Julie and Ringo, glad you are home again and hope your grocery trip will be successful and not too much stress.
> Still very hot and dry and my poor lawn is turning brown in spite of the 2 times a week limited watering. I hope that we will get more snow this coming winter.
> Molly to the vet, blood sugar 69.7, still a bit low, so now down to one unit of insulin x 2 daily. So little it hardly seems worthwhile to give it, but we are being very faithful in diet and insulin. Her weight is stable at 43.7 pounds so that is going good. Julie, how is Ringo doing weight wise since his vacation? Stable I hope.


I have called in a favour from Ominae, because I am almost right out, we will go shopping around four pm., just bits and pieces to tide us over.
I am glad Molly's weight has stabilised, that should help with her insulin levels. Ringo's weight came in at 18.6 kg, which I think could be more accurate than the 16 kg, he apparently weighed in Auckland. So we still have a way to go, but at least it was not a huge gain, as I had been a bit worried, I will keep him at 2/3 cup, dry food, plus his small treats through the day, so he does not feel too deprived.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Pacer just pm'd me about June -- She was such a great friend to us all and I always felt she gave each and everyone of us l00%. It will leave a huge hole in the Tea Party. I would appreciate a pm with her mailing address if anyone has it too.
> 
> I feel so sad. I am going to go back and read the past posts as I haven't been lurking this past while. I will definitely be back as of now.
> 
> ...


Shirley welcome back- I'm sure you will find us much more relaxing to be with. It is so easy to get pulled into the nastiness without meaning too. Not too much of that here and the odd time it happens it seems to get sorted out


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you! The plastic do daddie inside is fixed- no float- so I am not sure what one could do.


Sounds a very odd arrangement- especially with no tap near to close it off. So would only be able to turn off all the water into the house I guess.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Julie...So glad you have made it home safely and are getting insulation to keep the heat in during the winter months. I am happy for you to have had the time to spend with friends and to have an important task of making a beautiful dress. 

Bonnie...Enjoy the grandchildren. It is nice to know that they want to come to your home to spend time with you. 

It is getting late so I need to consider getting some sleep.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Just heard on news that Bobbi Christina Brown, the daughter of Whitney Houston and Bobby Brown has passed away., A very sad waste of a young life, to the demon drugs!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It's so nice your sister will help you with the drapes, always helps to have a second opinion when picking out something you will have to keep for many years.


The ones we took down had been up there for 25+ years and had not disintegrated eventhough both morning and afternoon sun comes in those two windows (living room and dining room). I have a design in mind; just have to figure out how to execute it. Finding the right material is at least 50% of the challenge.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

machriste said:


> Oh Julie; they are both just beautiful!!!
> 
> Happy Birthday, MaryAnne!
> 
> ...


Glad you have settled so quickly. Now to see how it goes once the studeents start arriving. It sounds like a great job.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Here is my shrug just finished, wasn't pleased with it initially but since it's done it's turned out ok.Fan


Very pretty shrug.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Thank you it's cosy on these cold wintery days downunder.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> bailee - second - younger - granddaughter here should be sitting in an airport in newark waiting on the plane that will take her to the dominion republic for ten days or two weeks - i'm not sure which. she will be going to a mission site there to help with whatever needs done. she really wanted to do this - paid for it with her own money. i will be glad when i know she is there - she will meet up with another girl who is going and they will spend the night in the airport - not sure what time their plane leaves in the morning.
> 
> mid to high 80's today - quite humid - to be this way the rest of the week. no rain until maybe next weekend. that is fine with me.
> 
> about time for me to think about going to bed. --- sam


That is so great of Bailee to do that. Not many girls her age would.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm so sorry to be the bearer of this very sad news from June's daughter's posting on Facebook:
> 
> "To all Mama's friends, she has gone home to Jesus. She went pretty peacefully about 11:30pm Saturday night."
> 
> ...


That is sad news.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I am doing so much better finally!. Have had a bad time since just before Christmas but am doing much better.Actually I am back to walking with Pat and am doing a lot of knitting. Hayley spent 2 nights with us and we played a lot of checkers and 'sorry'. It was nice to have her here. She doesn't sleep over that often so when she does we enjoy her very much.
> 
> I had another bad fall, and landed on myface -do you believe it? I had just started walking with Pat around the track and up at Crofton on the board walk, and we were in Ladysmith on a drive - decided we wanted a hot dog at the kiosk on the beach and I was carrying them to the bench where Pat was sitting. The cement base of the bench was sticking up about four inches and I didn't see it - fell face down on the cement and broke my upper plate in half and badly cut my lip. I was extremely fortunate that I didn't seriously hurt myself. My face was swollen and my mouth is still improving (inside) as my upper plate broke in half and cut the inside of my mouth and came through my upper lip. I will have a bit of a scar though, but I am healing very well. One thing after another. Went to the hospital emergency and was there for most of the day - however I didn't need any stitches and it was only the inside of my mouth and a small portion of my face. Scared the heck out of Pat as I was out for a few minutes and I was a mess. Luckily I have a very hard head and no bones were broken.
> 
> ...


So glad you are feeling better and pray that it continues. Weight loos is good as long it was intended- if not you had better get it checked although with having been so unwell that could well explain unintended weight loss. And then the trick is to keep it off!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> No the baby has not arrived- but I am back home now.


Glad you arrived home safe and sound. How did Ringo fare on the return flight?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> I haven't quite caught up, but Matthew keeps asking if I have posted his pictures yet. He wants to brighten up everyone's day after the news of our dear friend, June. Matthew is so thoughtful and was asking questions about June this morning. I have been in a bit of a funk today after reading about this loss. So here is my attempt to post Matthew's current drawings. He no longer has two drawings in WIP. He sold the completed drawing this morning and wants to go to the bank to put the money in his account tomorrow. He learns well from his older brother. Good thing my oldest is a responsible and mature young man or I would have a difficult time with both boys. Matthew has always tried to follow his brother.


Both photos lovley but love the parrot- his backgrounds are getting so detailed as well it increases the interest in the pictures


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Shirley, I'm glad you are finally feeling well enough to enjoy your new home. We had some thick smoke from the fires in the north for a few days but otherwise no problems. I'm so glad those poor people from the north finally got to go home.
> I can't imagine making a sweater with such fine yarn, would take forever. I would be tempted to do the Navajo knitting thing but that would mess with the pretty color changes.
> 
> I went picking berries again this afternoon, another 2.5 gallons. Tarts in the oven now along with chicken for supper. The GKs will like the tarts I think. DH thinks. Should put some berries in pancakes for breakfast, haven't tried that before.


The berries should go well in pancakes.
Although I don't do it often 4 ply (sock weight yarn) is not unusual for jumpers and cardigans.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Happy birthday, Maryanne.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Welcome home, Julie. Your work for Gerry has given her lovely, heirloom results.

Shirley, so glad to see you back at the table with us. I saw a post or two in the political thread and wondered how you could continue to participate there. Welcome home!!

Matthew's skills are improving so much that his works are truly worth more money than I could afford, for sure. Well done, Matthew!!

Glad that your move has been so smoothly accomplished, Marilyn. I hope that this new position and place bring you much peace and joy.

Very hot and muggy here today so I stayed in after church. I have been more touched by June's passing than I had anticipated. I'm sure that many of us feel this way. She touched so many in such quiet ways that we didn't even realize at the time. Our loss as a family around this table is much greater than we might have expected, having not met her in person. I feel an empty space in my heart and mind and can only imagine how her children must feel.

Ohio Joy


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

machriste said:


> Shirley, welcome back! KTP isn't the same without you. I'm so sorry for your fall, but it sounds like you are healing well. That sweater is going to be beautiful!!!!
> 
> Julie, glad you and Ringo are back home safe and that you had that chance to vacation, even if it was a sort of a"seamstress' holiday." (Not quite sure how to punctuate the possessive of seamstress!)
> 
> Just back from book club. I think the book we read was a favorite of the summer for me. It was Nothing Daunted by Dorothy Wickenden. It's about two young women (Smith College graduates) who in 1916 left their wealthy families and protected life to teach in a one room school in the wilds of northwestern Colorado. It was written by the granddaughter of one of the women (currently editor of the New Yorker magazine) from letters written by the two women.


That book sounds interseting so I have just put a hold on it at the library.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I hope you find somewhere you like, and isn't too expensive, to board your pets. It sure would be nice if you could come down and join us!


If all goes well, maybe I can make it next year. Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well it's finally raining here . Quite heavily as mishka and myself can testify too . Wish I could just do a quick shake and hair would be dry and back in place
> Have to show you what I have been up to today and no it's not knitting
> You will never guess 😄
> Baking
> ...


Look so good.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

budasha said:


> If all goes well, maybe I can make it next year. Keeping my fingers crossed.


That would be so awesome if you could come. It is really a wonderful time. Even the spouses look forward to coming and joining in on some of the fun. So thankful for Paula's DH who has willingly grilled for such a large group of people.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

I feel so sad about June, could someone PM her address if you have it.
She was such a kind caring person.
Good to see you back Shirley, you were missed.
Matthews drawings are amazing!!!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> I haven't quite caught up, but Matthew keeps asking if I have posted his pictures yet. He wants to brighten up everyone's day after the news of our dear friend, June. Matthew is so thoughtful and was asking questions about June this morning. I have been in a bit of a funk today after reading about this loss. So here is my attempt to post Matthew's current drawings. He no longer has two drawings in WIP. He sold the completed drawing this morning and wants to go to the bank to put the money in his account tomorrow. He learns well from his older brother. Good thing my oldest is a responsible and mature young man or I would have a difficult time with both boys. Matthew has always tried to follow his brother.


How great that Matthew sold another drawing. He is just so talented. His latest ones are beautiful.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

budasha said:


> If all goes well, maybe I can make it next year. Keeping my fingers crossed.


That would be wonderful, Liz. We'll be looking forward to your being here then.

Ohio Joy


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Just heard on news that Bobbi Christina Brown, the daughter of Whitney Houston and Bobby Brown has passed away., A very sad waste of a young life, to the demon drugs!


That is very sad news.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Shirley, I love all the colors--can just visualize you sporting that around town (but no more falls!). Glad you are enjoying the place.

Pacer, the drawings did bring my spirits up; he just gets better and better. :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

darowil said:


> Shirley welcome back- I'm sure you will find us much more relaxing to be with. It is so easy to get pulled into the nastiness without meaning too. Not too much of that here and the odd time it happens it seems to get sorted out


I have never known it to happen here. I was just in need for a change and I have some friends there - I am glad to see you and all the girls. I am soooo sad about June. She was always so supportive of my work and always positive. I feel as if I have lost a family member. I am just sorry I haven't talked to her for awhile. It sounds as if she should have been kept in until she was better. diverticulosis is really miserable and I have heard of another case recently when the patient was sent home too early. I am not being judgmental but do know how dreadful diverticulitis can make you feel. I am not on facebook so I would appreciate any further information. I will make her family a card tomorrow.

I hope things are going well with you Margaret. S


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Shirley, I love all the colors--can just visualize you sporting that around town (but no more falls!). Glad you are enjoying the place.
> 
> Pacer, the drawings did bring my spirits up; he just gets better and better. :thumbup:


so nice to be welcomed by you all Sorlenna. I guess I had some things I needed to do and deal with. Feeling better now.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

pacer said:


> I haven't quite caught up, but Matthew keeps asking if I have posted his pictures yet. He wants to brighten up everyone's day after the news of our dear friend, June. Matthew is so thoughtful and was asking questions about June this morning. I have been in a bit of a funk today after reading about this loss. So here is my attempt to post Matthew's current drawings. He no longer has two drawings in WIP. He sold the completed drawing this morning and wants to go to the bank to put the money in his account tomorrow. He learns well from his older brother. Good thing my oldest is a responsible and mature young man or I would have a difficult time with both boys. Matthew has always tried to follow his brother.


----------
I am so impressed with Matthew's work . I see a great improvement from last year and he should be proud. I know from looking at the pictures how hard he has worked. I think the Shepherd is absolutely perfect and am so impressed.

Tell him I am sorry I haven't been in contact but obviously he is doing so well he doesn't need any help!

In the classes I taught, once the student got control of the pencil, we added a light color and incorporated it in the drawing. I love the other one too.

I am back if he wants any ideas. I think he really has the pencil under control. It is hard to add a concept, but art is an ongoing process.

I would love to see him try with two colors of brown, one very light and another a bit darker for under the throat and in the shadows on another Shephard. Just when he has some time to try new things. Maybe he might like to fool around with some art pencils in different colors. He is doing exceptionally well. Hi, Matthew! good job!!

You have my email address if he wants me to get back in touch, but only if he wants that. Art is very personal and I just see a lot of talent in him.

Tell him I still have my deer on my desk and look at it every day and think of him.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It would help!


 :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> ----------
> 
> Tell him I still have my deer on my desk and look at it every day and think of him.


And I have the frog on my desk and think of him every time I see it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> I haven't quite caught up, but Matthew keeps asking if I have posted his pictures yet. He wants to brighten up everyone's day after the news of our dear friend, June. Matthew is so thoughtful and was asking questions about June this morning. I have been in a bit of a funk today after reading about this loss. So here is my attempt to post Matthew's current drawings. He no longer has two drawings in WIP. He sold the completed drawing this morning and wants to go to the bank to put the money in his account tomorrow. He learns well from his older brother. Good thing my oldest is a responsible and mature young man or I would have a difficult time with both boys. Matthew has always tried to follow his brother.


Matthew has captured Sydney really well! And the parrot peeking out between the leaves is really cute! Matthew is a wonderful, thoughtful young man. I think you have done a wonderful job raising them both, and can be very proud of both of them.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Shirley, I'm glad you are finally feeling well enough to enjoy your new home. We had some thick smoke from the fires in the north for a few days but otherwise no problems. I'm so glad those poor people from the north finally got to go home.
> I can't imagine making a sweater with such fine yarn, would take forever. I would be tempted to do the Navajo knitting thing but that would mess with the pretty color changes.
> 
> I went picking berries again this afternoon, another 2.5 gallons. Tarts in the oven now along with chicken for supper. The GKs will like the tarts I think. DH thinks. Should put some berries in pancakes for breakfast, haven't tried that before.


Blueberry pancakes are really good!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Blueberry pancakes are really good!


Saskatoons? my mouth is watering for Saskatoon jelly.

Memories - during the war when I was a child we used to go to an area where there were lots of Saskatoons and choke cherries, we would fill small brown bags full and go around the neighbourhood and charge l0 cents a bag and send it to the Milk for Children's fund. memories.!!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> Get lots of hugs and kisses from those little ones!


I did! Well, from the 3 boys. Arianna was clinging to mommy tonight. All day long, all she wanted was daddy, then come time to cook supper, and all she wanted was mommy! She did give me a very sleepy kiss goodbye, and said night night. It isn't often that I get to see all 4 of the adult kids. Usually DD's other half is at work. He does work hard to support them, and is still taking classes on top of it all. So it was DD, DSIL, DS & DDIL, and all 4 grands, plus DD's in-laws. Chicken, hot dogs, broccoli, brussel sprouts, and potato peirogi.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Sounds a very odd arrangement- especially with no tap near to close it off. So would only be able to turn off all the water into the house I guess.


I could not see a tap, but it was so wet, did not really look.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> If all goes well, maybe I can make it next year. Keeping my fingers crossed.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thank you muchly, Joy.
I fully support your comments about June, she will be missed.



jheiens said:


> Welcome home, Julie. Your work for Gerry has given her lovely, heirloom results.
> 
> Shirley, so glad to see you back at the table with us. I saw a post or two in the political thread and wondered how you could continue to participate there. Welcome home!!
> 
> ...


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Sounds like an interesting book...


Bonnie7591 said:


> I'll have to look for that book, sounds really interesting.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we sure wouldn't lose you in a crowd wearing that - looks way cool - are you doing it in strips and sewing them together? --- sam



Designer1234 said:


> Hi Sam:
> 
> I am using 2.75 mm needles (2 US) and I am mixing up the colors. It will be light weight, I have the back done ready to be blocked and the two fronts 3/4 done. I need to put a strip under the arm and then I will do the yoke and 3/4 sleeves. Doesn't work up very quickly but it is quite light weight which will be great in the evenings here and in the fall. It is BRIGHT
> but then, you know me. It is actually another light weight stashbuster.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great drawings matthew - am anxious to see what you will be working on at the kop. --- sam



pacer said:


> I haven't quite caught up, but Matthew keeps asking if I have posted his pictures yet. He wants to brighten up everyone's day after the news of our dear friend, June. Matthew is so thoughtful and was asking questions about June this morning. I have been in a bit of a funk today after reading about this loss. So here is my attempt to post Matthew's current drawings. He no longer has two drawings in WIP. He sold the completed drawing this morning and wants to go to the bank to put the money in his account tomorrow. He learns well from his older brother. Good thing my oldest is a responsible and mature young man or I would have a difficult time with both boys. Matthew has always tried to follow his brother.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is too bad - i still feel the should be made legal and only available at certain stores - it would certainly take the criminal element out of it. --- sam



Fan said:


> Just heard on news that Bobbi Christina Brown, the daughter of Whitney Houston and Bobby Brown has passed away., A very sad waste of a young life, to the demon drugs!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Just got super news that our awaited baby boy was born this morning to our extended family members. Mum and baby all well, no names yet.
Some good news after the sadness you're all feeling re June.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Just got super news that our awaited baby boy was born this morning to our extended family members. Mum and baby all well, no names yet.
> Some good news after the sadness you're all feeling re June.


Congratulations!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is great news - what will they name him? --- sam



Fan said:


> Just got super news that our awaited baby boy was born this morning to our extended family members. Mum and baby all well, no names yet.
> Some good news after the sadness you're all feeling re June.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

They haven't decided yet, but do like Jordan and Jesse so just have to be patient until we hear. That means four birthdays in the space of a week between Catherine and sister Nicole's children and husband yay one big celebration next year I think.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Just got super news that our awaited baby boy was born this morning to our extended family members. Mum and baby all well, no names yet.
> Some good news after the sadness you're all feeling re June.


So glad for you!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks Julie


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thanks Julie


 :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Shirley, I'm glad you are finally feeling well enough to enjoy your new home. We had some thick smoke from the fires in the north for a few days but otherwise no problems. I'm so glad those poor people from the north finally got to go home.
> I can't imagine making a sweater with such fine yarn, would take forever. I would be tempted to do the Navajo knitting thing but that would mess with the pretty color changes.
> 
> I went picking berries again this afternoon, another 2.5 gallons. Tarts in the oven now along with chicken for supper. The GKs will like the tarts I think. DH thinks. Should put some berries in pancakes for breakfast, haven't tried that before.


 You should try it Bonnie they will taste lovely . I watched Jamie Oliver (English chef ) make the thin pancakes we eat here do it , he also grated apple or pear and mixed it in with batter . A nice easy recipe that even I can do 
Sonja


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Fan said:


> Just got super news that our awaited baby boy was born this morning to our extended family members. Mum and baby all well, no names yet.
> Some good news after the sadness you're all feeling re June.


Truly the circle of life! Congratulations and glad too hear the Mom and baby are doing fine. Welcome to our world from an Honorary Great Great Aunt.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Pacer, Matthews drawings are great, I love the parrot.


Mary tell Mathew I think he's drawings are fantastic.he puts so much detail into them that it looks as if they are going to move right off the card 
Sonja


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> You should try it Bonnie they will taste lovely . I watched Jamie Oliver (English chef ) make the thin pancakes we eat here do it , he also grated apple or pear and mixed it in with batter . A nice easy recipe that even I can do
> Sonja


Are your thin pancakes similar to what we know as crepes or blintzes?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Yes- and I've just had a second PM asking me for the pattern as I test knitted it for her. I'm not sure whether they didn't read the posts properly and thought it was me or hope I might give it to them although it wasn't my pattern.


Thank you and I Hope you don't get asked to much Margaret . I shared the pattern with a lot of lovely KPers over the week end . Got some very bossy pms too them I just ignored . 
Sonja


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

So good to see you back Shirley. I have missed your pictures and comments very much. Stay well, my friend,
Marilyn


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Just got super news that our awaited baby boy was born this morning to our extended family members. Mum and baby all well, no names yet.
> Some good news after the sadness you're all feeling re June.


Congratulations definitly good news 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> They haven't decided yet, but do like Jordan and Jesse so just have to be patient until we hear. That means four birthdays in the space of a week between Catherine and sister Nicole's children and husband yay one big celebration next year I think.


I like the name Jordan , might have something to do with the fact that my youngest is called that 😄
Sonja


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Yea me too have a cousin with that name it's a good boys one


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Are your thin pancakes similar to what we know as crepes or blintzes?


I think so Rookie . You just put a thin layer of the batter into the skillet and lightly brown each side . I still like to toss mine in the air to turn them over . The inner child will come out now and again😄
Sonja


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> We love Vancouver Island and now that I am feeling better , we are exploring and enjoying.
> 
> Well, I have written a book and will go and make dinner. We have been enjoying watching the Games in Toronto. Canada athletes have really improved our medal count and I really have enjoyed watching while knitting. I enjoy the Pan Am Games just as much as the summer Olympics.
> 
> ...


Lovely to see you back Shirley and sounding so much brighter. Take good care of yourself and continue exploring and enjoying Vancouver Island.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

pacer said:


> I haven't quite caught up, but Matthew keeps asking if I have posted his pictures yet. He wants to brighten up everyone's day after the news of our dear friend, June. Matthew is so thoughtful and was asking questions about June this morning. I have been in a bit of a funk today after reading about this loss. So here is my attempt to post Matthew's current drawings. He no longer has two drawings in WIP. He sold the completed drawing this morning and wants to go to the bank to put the money in his account tomorrow. He learns well from his older brother. Good thing my oldest is a responsible and mature young man or I would have a difficult time with both boys. Matthew has always tried to follow his brother.


Matthew is such a talented young man. His drawings just keep on getting better. Love the picture of Sidney.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

jheiens said:


> I have been more touched by June's passing than I had anticipated. I'm sure that many of us feel this way. She touched so many in such quiet ways that we didn't even realize at the time. Our loss as a family around this table is much greater than we might have expected, having not met her in person. I feel an empty space in my heart and mind and can only imagine how her children must feel.
> 
> Exactly how I feel too. Well put Joy.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sonja - I'll definitely take copies of the patterns. They are all so darling. Isn't is just awful that some people feel the need to send nasty comments in PM's? Whatever happened to, "if you can't say something nice, don't say anything at all"?


Agreed! Sorry to hear that you had to put up with nasty pms. Good grief!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Julie, I'm glad to hear you and Ringo are home safe and sound.
> 
> Sam, I hope the store isn't closing--that's your only LYS, isn't it?
> 
> ...


I am in on the (((((((GROUP HUG)))))))))))


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> So nice to be back. Shirley


And it is lovely to have you back Shirley.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fearne Mary Ada O'Donnell has arrived, Her Granny is hoping to see photos soon of her Christening. And indeed so life goes on. In this case 39 hours of labour and a forceps delivery, but she is safely here!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> His work continues to amaze me. It shouldn't since I know how good he is, but with each drawing, I'm noticing more and more detail that makes the subject come to life on the page. Congrats Matthew - 2 more beautiful drawings.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Fearne Mary Ada O'Donnell has arrived, Her Granny is hoping to see photos soon of her Christening. And indeed so life goes on. In this case 39 hours of labour and a forceps delivery, but she is safely here!


Welcome Fearne. She is going to look beautiful in her exquisite christening gown.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> Just got super news that our awaited baby boy was born this morning to our extended family members. Mum and baby all well, no names yet.
> Some good news after the sadness you're all feeling re June.


Congratulations!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Fearne Mary Ada O'Donnell has arrived, Her Granny is hoping to see photos soon of her Christening. And indeed so life goes on. In this case 39 hours of labour and a forceps delivery, but she is safely here!


Woo hoo! But not so good about the 39 hours.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I think so Rookie . You just put a thin layer of the batter into the skillet and lightly brown each side . I still like to toss mine in the air to turn them over . The inner child will come out now and again😄
> Sonja


You are quite the accomplished cook as well as knitter---I've never tried to flip and pancake (or anything else). My luck it would end up stuck to the ceiling or on the floor and I'd be burnt. I've seen tutorials on how to flick the wrist, but I'm afraid I'd aggravate carpal tunnel and then I wouldn't be able to knit or crochet.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Fearne Mary Ada O'Donnell has arrived, Her Granny is hoping to see photos soon of her Christening. And indeed so life goes on. In this case 39 hours of labour and a forceps delivery, but she is safely here!


That's great news (about the birth-not forcep delivery). Now that's what I call "just in time" delivery of the christening dress too. Hope Mom and baby are fine. I think our doctors would have opted for a caesarean at some point .


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Good heavens I just posted this on last week by mistake!

So, here is a photo of the knee blanket I am crocheting in progress. I havent done a lot yet, I need to be in the right frame of mind and able to concentrat..... still learning this crocheting thing.....


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Accidentally posted these to last week:-
> the bonnet and Gown


absolutly stunning. great job, jules
will just lurk today, as neice is having surgery today, has been in hosp. since friday, some pretty serious pain. 
praying for little lost boy. 
whats the latest on marianne's son?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Wonderful news about the two new babies. Will be good if we can see photos of Fearne in her gown, but we will understand why if the parents don't want her on the internet.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Wonderful!!!!


Fan said:


> Just got super news that our awaited baby boy was born this morning to our extended family members. Mum and baby all well, no names yet.
> Some good news after the sadness you're all feeling re June.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Good morning all. Selling tickets to The New Parent Show would be a very lucrative way to supplement our income .......

Last night was baby's first bath. While cuddling my DBGD (dear baby granddaughter) I filled her in on the proceedings to come and urged her to be very very patient with her parents as like fine wine, the would hopefully improve with age. She wisely took a three hour nap to buy a bit of time .....

My SIL, ever the scientific one, was using a terperature probe to make sure the water in the baby bath was exactly 95 degrees. (The same type of instant read probe one might use to check the temperature of a roast.) It presented a rather frightening picture as on first glimpse, it looked like he was going to test the baby for doneness lol.

All survived the adventure, relatively unscathed. I don't know who was wetter, the baby, or the new parents. I kept my legs crossed while laughing till I cried so that I would uh ... stay dry.

They finally got her out of the infant tub, wrapped in a baby towel and proceeded to take pictures and pat each other on the back for a job well done. I DID tell them that they might want to get a diaper on the baby ...... 

They chose to keep cooing and snapping away with the camera. Suffice to say, they got a good deal wetter and I was crossing my legs so hard that I nearly lost the circulation to my feet!

Today is a course of IV antibiotics for DD in preparation to tomorrow's long anticipated tube removal. Prayers please that she is finally able to bid a fond farewell to "pissy" the nephronstomy bag and that there is no post op infection this time.

Oops... I hear the baby crying...time to go save her from her parents LOL.

Hugs and love to all.

Gigi


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> You're right there the taste is fabulous, I call it the fuel for getting Santas reindeer into orbit, on Christmas Eve. I haven't made it this year so will be some disappointed family I'm thinking as they all love it. We were dealing with a terminally ill brother, and he passed in February so making my special brew got set aside this year.


LOL! That should do the job, I'm going to have to do some also, I like Sams idea for fruit cake, or maybe a plum pudding.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Here is my shrug just finished, wasn't pleased with it initially but since it's done it's turned out ok.Fan


That turned out great!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> bailee - second - younger - granddaughter here should be sitting in an airport in newark waiting on the plane that will take her to the dominion republic for ten days or two weeks - i'm not sure which. she will be going to a mission site there to help with whatever needs done. she really wanted to do this - paid for it with her own money. i will be glad when i know she is there - she will meet up with another girl who is going and they will spend the night in the airport - not sure what time their plane leaves in the morning.
> 
> mid to high 80's today - quite humid - to be this way the rest of the week. no rain until maybe next weekend. that is fine with me.
> 
> about time for me to think about going to bed. --- sam


I hope that Bailee made it safely to the D.R.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> No the baby has not arrived- but I am back home now.


Welcome home Julie, it's always nice to go but also nice to get back home.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I am far behind on here. Went out to a "family" thing last night. It didnt go well.... It was some of my in laws and my kids. Anyway stuff happens and the end result... my DD probably wont have anything to do with some of them anymore. And I dont blame her. Some people are just cruel and mean and nasty. :-( Oh well I said MY piece also... I feel sorry for my DD., it was all very uneccessary. We really can do without that crap.
> 
> Thanks for the start of another week.
> 
> Mum is still just the same. Quiet, sleepy and still eating.


So sorry that you and DD had to deal with that, I don't know what gets into people sometimes. 
Glad that your mom is maintaining, hopefully she's over the worst of it, and can eventually start get back to a more normal self, even if she still has confusion issues from the infections. Eating is a very good thing and sleep is the body's natural healing kicking in ( I hope).


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I was so sorry to hear of Junes' passing, she was always so much fun and so sweet.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Oh yuck!


I agree!!! 
RE: Julies toilet overflow.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> About a week ago a suitcase was found by the side of a road with what they have since determined were the remains of a little girl 2-41/2. She may have been dead for as long as 7 or 8 years and as this stage they have no idea of who she is. Doesn't match any reports of missing girls.


That's horrifying!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Welcome Fearne. She is going to look beautiful in her exquisite christening gown.


I am looking forward to seeing the photos!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Still ongoing. She will see specialist next month... again.


Hopefully they will figure out what is going on and get a solution that works for her.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Woo hoo! But not so good about the 39 hours.


I imagine that her Mum is still very tired!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Good heavens I just posted this on last week by mistake!
> 
> So, here is a photo of the knee blanket I am crocheting in progress. I havent done a lot yet, I need to be in the right frame of mind and able to concentrat..... still learning this crocheting thing.....


I think it looks great.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That's great news (about the birth-not forcep delivery). Now that's what I call "just in time" delivery of the christening dress too. Hope Mom and baby are fine. I think our doctors would have opted for a caesarean at some point .


I know that Gerry will be extremely glad it was not a caesarean birth, she is not sure at all that the numbers being performed are actually warranted. She was not keen on the idea of her daughter having the scar it involves.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Good heavens I just posted this on last week by mistake!
> 
> So, here is a photo of the knee blanket I am crocheting in progress. I havent done a lot yet, I need to be in the right frame of mind and able to concentrat..... still learning this crocheting thing.....


They do look pretty together, Cathy, hoping you get more time to concentrate!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Julie - glad you and Ringo made it safely home. You're probably tired from the trip and yet need to go get groceries, etc. Hope you are able to take it easy and not have to do too much all at once. Hope the hip didn't get too sore from the travelling.
> 
> I'm feeling very weepy today so I'm glad that I have a lot of work to do to get ready for my sister and her husband's visit tomorrow. They'll be here for a few days before we go up to my uncle's monastery for my father's family reunion. My other sister and her husband are driving in and will go directly up there and we'll pick up two brothers (one from Dallas, TX and one from Cleveland, OH) at O'Hare airport and will take them up with us on Friday. The monastery/abbey has a big retreat house and communal area so it's a great place to gather. There will be about 40 cousins there with only 2 of Dad's generation still living. My uncle who is a monk/priest who is in his 90's and an aunt from CA who is the widow of my Dad's youngest brother. That uncle was killed in a plane crash when he was quite young and left her behind with four children. The oldest of those children is my age and we've only seen each other for about 8 times in our lives. It will be good to catch up with everyone.


Hope that you had a great get together, sounds like a lot of fun.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> Good morning all. Selling tickets to The New Parent Show would be a very lucrative way to supplement our income .......
> 
> Last night was baby's first bath. While cuddling my DBGD (dear baby granddaughter) I filled her in on the proceedings to come and urged her to be very very patient with her parents as like fine wine, the would hopefully improve with age. She wisely took a three hour nap to buy a bit of time .....
> 
> ...


You are a delightful grandmother. I remember being a pretty confident new Mom, but then I had babysat for kids all my life and since my family was so big, I was often called into service for watching kids, changing diapers, etc. during family reunions. But, I'm sure my Mom had some secret laughs at my care - having been a baby nurse for so many of her aunts and then having had 13 of her own, she was a definite expert.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> absolutly stunning. great job, jules
> will just lurk today, as neice is having surgery today, has been in hosp. since friday, some pretty serious pain.
> praying for little lost boy.
> whats the latest on marianne's son?


Thanks, Donna! Praying your niece pulls through ok! 
The little boy was found, drowned.
Marianne's boy is waiting for a kidney transplant. Marianne has booked to go see him in the Fall.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Wonderful news about the two new babies. Will be good if we can see photos of Fearne in her gown, but we will understand why if the parents don't want her on the internet.


Not sure of their opinion on that issue.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> Good morning all. Selling tickets to The New Parent Show would be a very lucrative way to supplement our income .......
> 
> Last night was baby's first bath. While cuddling my DBGD (dear baby granddaughter) I filled her in on the proceedings to come and urged her to be very very patient with her parents as like fine wine, the would hopefully improve with age. She wisely took a three hour nap to buy a bit of time .....
> 
> ...


 :XD: :XD: Oh Lord, I'm with you on the laughing with legs crossed, hard to do though with the laptop on my lap. LOLOL!! But they will listen the next time that you tell them that a diaper might be in order. 
Prayers going up as I type.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> Good morning all. Selling tickets to The New Parent Show would be a very lucrative way to supplement our income .......
> 
> Last night was baby's first bath. While cuddling my DBGD (dear baby granddaughter) I filled her in on the proceedings to come and urged her to be very very patient with her parents as like fine wine, the would hopefully improve with age. She wisely took a three hour nap to buy a bit of time .....
> 
> ...


Oh Gigi, you are a delight! So good to hear from you again, so soon!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Welcome home Julie, it's always nice to go but also nice to get back home.


That is so true!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> You are quite the accomplished cook as well as knitter---I've never tried to flip and pancake (or anything else). My luck it would end up stuck to the ceiling or on the floor and I'd be burnt. I've seen tutorials on how to flick the wrist, but I'm afraid I'd aggravate carpal tunnel and then I wouldn't be able to knit or crochet.


Definitly no to the accomplished cook . I can cook , I just don't like doing it . I think if I lived on my own I would eat sandwiches everyday . Some times I get a brainstorm and I will cook or bake things I like but on a daily basis you will see me wander off and then go running when I realise I have forgotten that something is cooking. As for flipping a pancake it takes a good nonstick pan 
Sonja


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I know that Gerry will be extremely glad it was not a caesarean birth, she is not sure at all that the numbers being performed are actually warranted. She was not keen on the idea of her daughter having the scar it involves.


I agree that the numbers are not all warranted. When I was working as a Benefits Manager, I looked our employee population (as a total; not individuals) to see if we had any outliers for care and often found significantly higher use of pain killers and found one cluster of cancers at a chemical lab. Found where our population had a higher number than average caeseran deliveries and discovered that in a very affluent area, the young ladies preferred to be able to schedule their deliveries. We had the insurance company talk to the Drs. and hospitals involved and the numbers went back to the norms. Here, I would have thought that these affluent women wouldn't want the scars either, but being able to manage their time was more important...always something interesting.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I agree!!!
> RE: Julies toilet overflow.


Fortunately not at my house- Gerry has ceramic tiles on that level- so very easy to purge! (I have carpet- would have been a real problem!)


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Fearne Mary Ada O'Donnell has arrived, Her Granny is hoping to see photos soon of her Christening. And indeed so life goes on. In this case 39 hours of labour and a forceps delivery, but she is safely here!


What a lovely name! Congrats to the family. 
39 hours is not a short labor, that's for sure, but glad she's safe and sound, and the mom also.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Good heavens I just posted this on last week by mistake!
> 
> So, here is a photo of the knee blanket I am crocheting in progress. I havent done a lot yet, I need to be in the right frame of mind and able to concentrat..... still learning this crocheting thing.....


That is looking good Cathy . I like the colours you are using . Well done
Sonja


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Good heavens I just posted this on last week by mistake!
> 
> So, here is a photo of the knee blanket I am crocheting in progress. I havent done a lot yet, I need to be in the right frame of mind and able to concentrat..... still learning this crocheting thing.....


That's so pretty, Serena colors?  It's looking very good though.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> absolutly stunning. great job, jules
> will just lurk today, as neice is having surgery today, has been in hosp. since friday, some pretty serious pain.
> praying for little lost boy.
> whats the latest on marianne's son?


Prayers for your niece, hopefully it's nothing major and is easily taken care of.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I agree that the numbers are not all warranted. When I was working as a Benefits Manager, I looked our employee population (as a total; not individuals) to see if we had any outliers for care and often found significantly higher use of pain killers and found one cluster of cancers at a chemical lab. Found where our population had a higher number than average caeseran deliveries and discovered that in a very affluent area, the young ladies preferred to be able to schedule their deliveries. We had the insurance company talk to the Drs. and hospitals involved and the numbers went back to the norms. Here, I would have thought that these affluent women wouldn't want the scars either, but being able to manage their time was more important...always something interesting.


mmmmm, Personally I prefer to go through the labour- neither of my deliveries was comfortable, but you recover fast enough when you have the baby in your arms. I wonder if it is the mother's time schedule or the doctors?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> What a lovely name! Congrats to the family.
> 39 hours is not a short labor, that's for sure, but glad she's safe and sound, and the mom also.


Thanks Kaye Jo!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's so pretty, Serena colors?  It's looking very good though.


colours for her Mum!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you and I Hope you don't get asked to much Margaret . I shared the pattern with a lot of lovely KPers over the week end . Got some very bossy pms too them I just ignored .
> Sonja


You just have to ignore those ones, I don't know why people get that way. I love your little sandals, I want to make some for my "I'm going to be a grandmother, someday" box.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> colours for her Mum!


 That works too!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> mmmmm, Personally I prefer to go through the labour- neither of my deliveries was comfortable, but you recover fast enough when you have the baby in your arms. I wonder if it is the mother's time schedule or the doctors?


In that particular case, it was the patients wish -- the doctors were becoming under scrutiny for the higher C-section births, so they weren't the ones pressuring for that procedure. This was during the time that women were told that one c-section automatically meant all c-sections for future babies. I don't that is necessarily so anymore.

I can't relate - my total labor times in order were 10 hours (7 in the hospital), 7 hours (with 4 in the hospital) and 2 hours (with 20 minutes to spare at the hospital). Dr. said I had to camp out on the hospital grounds if I was to decide to have a #4.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Just got super news that our awaited baby boy was born this morning to our extended family members. Mum and baby all well, no names yet.
> Some good news after the sadness you're all feeling re June.


Congratulations!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> In that particular case, it was the patients wish -- the doctors were becoming under scrutiny for the higher C-section births, so they weren't the ones pressuring for that procedure. This was during the time that women were told that one c-section automatically meant all c-sections for future babies. I don't that is necessarily so anymore.
> 
> I can't relate - my total labor times in order were 10 hours (7 in the hospital), 7 hours (with 4 in the hospital) and 2 hours (with 20 minutes to spare at the hospital). Dr. said I had to camp out on the hospital grounds if I was to decide to have a #4.


You were fortunate! I have a friend whose first arrived within 4 hours- they only just got to the hospital in time- I had great difficulty getting the ex to wake up, and get me to hospital at all, with Mwyffanwy and then he left the dog inside with the garbage that included the feathers and guts from the chook I had pulled and cleaned and cooked for the dinner party he had organised without consulting me thinking I was two weeks from delivery- I often think the hard labour of that meal precipitated the birth.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> You just have to ignore those ones, I don't know why people get that way. I love your little sandals, I want to make some for my "I'm going to be a grandmother, someday" box.


Just send me a PM Kaye and I will send the instructions for the sandal and3 different toppings . I'm going to write out this week sometime how I did the rest . The only trouble is I have another one I think I would like to try 
I will have sandals filling the house at this rate . I am going to give some to the charity I knit for as they are having a stall at the church summer fete 
Sonja


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Just heard on news that Bobbi Christina Brown, the daughter of Whitney Houston and Bobby Brown has passed away., A very sad waste of a young life, to the demon drugs!


The passing of both she and her mother are so sad, when they never really should have happened.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just send me a PM Kaye and I will send the instructions for the sandal and3 different toppings . I'm going to write out this week sometime how I did the rest . The only trouble is I have another one I think I would like to try
> I will have sandals filling the house at this rate . I am going to give some to the charity I knit for as they are having a stall at the church summer fete
> Sonja


I will do that, no need to hurry though, I think I'll have plenty of time, the kids don't seem to be in any hurry right now.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I have been busy emptying boxes of books, magazines, and patterns to put away in the new bookshelves. I have so many magazines that I need to go through and decide what to do with them. I have so many cooking magazines that I used to read cover to cover; I haven't had a subscription for quite a few years because there is just so much available on the internet and indexed so much nicer to be able to find something quickly. I find it difficult to just toss the magazines, though. I'll bring them to KAP to see if anyone wants them and then, if not, I'll donate them to Goodwill or to a Senior Center.
> 
> I've decided to make some large doilies to starch and put up on the wall as my own personal art so I've been printing off just about every doily pattern I've seen--almost as big an obsession as my sock pattern collection. Interestingly, some of the doilies are knit and some are crochet. I've picked up some fun novelty yarns at the Tuesday Morning Store over the past couple of years so that's what I'm using for the doilies. Most of the yarns are sock weight or thicker so I'll end up with some very large wall hangings and some to use as plant coasters or Christmas gifts.
> 
> There is still so much to do, but I'm not sweating to get it all done before my sister gets here tomorrow; she'll be pressed into service to help me organize my sewing cabinet and she may even volunteer to do the small amount of mending that's sitting on the table there. She's a seamstress and loves anything to do with sewing! She's offered to make the drapes for our living room and dining room and has offered to make pillows and drapes for our D#2 who's doing some remodeling in her family room also. But DS lives in Florida and that just wouldn't work out very well. We will take her shopping for fabric with us because she has such a good idea for material texture and color and appropriateness for drapes.


I love to crochet doilies, I need to pull out my crochet cotton and hooks and books and do some more, I just need a lot more time in my days. 
Nice to have a sister who loves to sew, that is a major plus, so nice that she's so willing to help.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Shirley!!! Welcome back, so very glad that you are feeling much better. It certainly has been a very interesting two years for you, hopefully there will be no more major infections, rear ups of diverticulitis, or falls in your future. We missed you, but I know that life makes it's own demands. 
Love your sweater!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

~~~Marking my spot. Not sure how much time I have for the computer this week. We head back to Chicago tomorrow....then back out here on Saturday or Sunday. Not sure. Keeping y'all in mind & heart. Stay safe & healthy & happy!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gorgeous pictures, Matthew just keeps getting better and better and everytime I see new work, I think that he's so good, he can't get better, but he does. wow! He gets the emotion and detail so spot on. 
Matthew, LOVE them both, but I have to say, that parrot is spectacular. 
Hi Matthew!!!
They are both men to be very proud of.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Marking my spot. Not sure how much time I have for the computer this week. We head back to Chicago tomorrow....then back out here on Saturday or Sunday. Not sure. Keeping y'all in mind & heart. Stay safe & healthy & happy!


Safe travels!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well it's finally raining here . Quite heavily as mishka and myself can testify too . Wish I could just do a quick shake and hair would be dry and back in place
> Have to show you what I have been up to today and no it's not knitting
> You will never guess 😄
> Baking
> ...


YUM!!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

machriste said:


> Oh Julie; they are both just beautiful!!!
> 
> Happy Birthday, MaryAnne!
> 
> ...


So glad that the move went so smoothly, that helps a great deal. I imagine that Kitty is quite happy to have her things back.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I think I'm caught up now, David headed out this morning at about 6ish am to go to upstate Michigan, he hasn't been that far up before, then, who knows where he's headed after that. Praying that he doesn't have any truck problems this trip, the last two trips he had issues with trucks, week before last, the new guy had run the truck that D usually drives, way too hard, only got 3.something/mile for fuel and must have blown the head gasket, or most of the way, then it gave out on DH on his run, he managed to limp it back to the shop though, so they could get it fixed locally, the back up truck was over heating last week, but hopefully it was just the thermometer getting stuck in the open or closed position. Needless to say, the new guy doesn't work there anymore. 
DH was having a bit of attitude at work, and his boss said something about it, DH told me and I backed up his boss on that assessment, so he decided he needed to check it, and go in today with a better one. 
Anyway, I think I'll go get another cuppa coffee and some breakfast. 
Have a great day everyone!!! 
HUGS!!!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Welcome to the new babies, and welcome back Shirley. We have rain to spare today if anyone would like to collect it. My internet is still a bit iffy, so till my son gets back from holiday I will muddle through as best as I can. Prayers for those in need and all take care.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sam, thank you so much for sharing your family happenings and recipes with us. I am sitting here in the hotel waiting for DH to wake up and take me to breakfast. He had a wonderful concert last night and loves the forum here as there is a lady here in Columbus who loves music and opens up her home to people for concerts. She charges for the tickets and then pays the musicians from this and the atmosphere is so wonderful. A very special time. He played some solo and then he likes to play with the local musicians here so he does trio music too. Tonight he plays with the Big Band or conducts, I'm not sure. LOL 

I was supposed to take care of mom when we were done with the concerts but I came down with this horrible cold the night before my little sis arrived. I didn't catch it on time but I had Bill and her start taking the tonic and she didn't catch it at all and he got it but didn't get sick like I did. As a result, I won't be staying to take care of mom. Everyone says I will be fine but I am listening to myself this time and if mom caught this and died I couldn't live with myself. Best to be healthy when I see her as I think this is the same thing she had before that almost killed her.

My sis and I had a great time even together. She has to be one of the sweetest persons I have ever known.

Time to start reading and seeing what I have been missing. Hope DH wakes up soon as he is supposed to meet someone for lunch and I need breakfast. Want to let him sleep as he will have a late night tonight and full day with teaching private lessons. I hope it is all good news my friends. I need to see if I can get the car for a while and search out some yarn shops.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Fearne Mary Ada O'Donnell has arrived, Her Granny is hoping to see photos soon of her Christening. And indeed so life goes on. In this case 39 hours of labour and a forceps delivery, but she is safely here!


Congratulations to the family. 39 hours of labour?! And forceps needed. Ouch. Not only hard on Mom, but stressful for the little one also, taking that long. Hope all are doing well.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> Good morning all. Selling tickets to The New Parent Show would be a very lucrative way to supplement our income .......
> 
> Last night was baby's first bath. While cuddling my DBGD (dear baby granddaughter) I filled her in on the proceedings to come and urged her to be very very patient with her parents as like fine wine, the would hopefully improve with age. She wisely took a three hour nap to buy a bit of time .....
> 
> ...


Gigi, next you will have me crossing my legs trying to stay dry! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: I just love your posts. They always bring a smile to my face, at the very least.

Yes, go save the little one from her parents!

Prayers for your DD.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I think I'm caught up now, David headed out this morning at about 6ish am to go to upstate Michigan, he hasn't been that far up before, then, who knows where he's headed after that. Praying that he doesn't have any truck problems this trip, the last two trips he had issues with trucks, week before last, the new guy had run the truck that D usually drives, way too hard, only got 3.something/mile for fuel and must have blown the head gasket, or most of the way, then it gave out on DH on his run, he managed to limp it back to the shop though, so they could get it fixed locally, the back up truck was over heating last week, but hopefully it was just the thermometer getting stuck in the open or closed position. Needless to say, the new guy doesn't work there anymore.
> DH was having a bit of attitude at work, and his boss said something about it, DH told me and I backed up his boss on that assessment, so he decided he needed to check it, and go in today with a better one.
> Anyway, I think I'll go get another cuppa coffee and some breakfast.
> Have a great day everyone!!!
> HUGS!!!


You're a valuable asset to him to keep him grounded and it sounds like he appreciates it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Sam, thank you so much for sharing your family happenings and recipes with us. I am sitting here in the hotel waiting for DH to wake up and take me to breakfast. He had a wonderful concert last night and loves the forum here as there is a lady here in Columbus who loves music and opens up her home to people for concerts. She charges for the tickets and then pays the musicians from this and the atmosphere is so wonderful. A very special time. He played some solo and then he likes to play with the local musicians here so he does trio music too. Tonight he plays with the Big Band or conducts, I'm not sure. LOL
> 
> I was supposed to take care of mom when we were done with the concerts but I came down with this horrible cold the night before my little sis arrived. I didn't catch it on time but I had Bill and her start taking the tonic and she didn't catch it at all and he got it but didn't get sick like I did. As a result, I won't be staying to take care of mom. Everyone says I will be fine but I am listening to myself this time and if mom caught this and died I couldn't live with myself. Best to be healthy when I see her as I think this is the same thing she had before that almost killed her.
> 
> ...


So glad that you were able to have a wonderful time with your sister, I hope you get over the crud quickly, good though that no one else has caught it. I'm with you, I'd err on the side of caution and wait until you are over it until visiting with mom, if she's got any little bit of immune deficiancy from being so ill, it would not take much for her to catch something. 
Hope you get breakfast soon, I'm still working on getting my second cup and breakfast. 
It's so nice that DH is playing somewhere that he really likes to play, makes it all so much more enjoyable for him, though music is always enjoyable when it's good.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> You're a valuable asset to him to keep him grounded and it sounds like he appreciates it.


LOL! Only some days, there are times that he really just wishes I would shut up and go away, I'm sure, but thank you.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

As it's our 42nd wedding anniversary today, DH and I had an overnight at a hotel we love near Oban. It has really great food and the views down the loch are wonderful. I'll post a couple of photos that I got from the hotel website as they are better than anything I could take.We've just arrived back after a very enjoyable but wet 2 days and I've settled down to see what's been happening with you lot, because I left my iPad at home by mistake...and you've talked 20 pages! :shock: Better get reading...TTYL


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Caught up at last!
*Julie* pleased you and Ringo are home safely. *Shirley* so nice to have you back with us & I hope your mouth is healing well. *Matthew* those drawings are wonderful! *Marilyn* glad to hear the move went smoothly...even making up your bed...marvellous service! *Fan* & Lurker's friend *Gerry* Congratulations on the new babies! *Cathy* that crochet blanket looks great. I can do granny squares, but haven't mastered keeping a straight edge on anything else. *Daralene* I think you were very wise not to go near your mum whilst you are not 100% well. That would be the last thing she needs right now. To anyone I've missed, sorry blame CRAFT! :roll:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> As it's our 42nd wedding anniversary today, DH and I had an overnight at a hotel we love near Oban. It has really great food and the views down the loch are wonderful. I'll post a couple of photos that I got from the hotel website as they are better than anything I could take.We've just arrived back after a very enjoyable but wet 2 days and I've settled down to see what's been happening with you lot, because I left my iPad at home by mistake...and you've talked 20 pages! :shock: Better get reading...TTYL


How very peaceful and beautiful. Congratulations on your anniversary.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Daralene, good to see you. I sure hope you get to feeling better soon. I think it was wise to wait until you feel better to be around your Mom. Glad DH and sister didn't catch it and that it didn't hamper your having a good time.

My sister is about an hour away from arriving here so I may not be on much in the next few days. We've been known to go hoarse from talking so much.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I always love reading your posts, Gigi!
Hope all goes well for your daughter tomorrow.



Bobglory said:


> Good morning all. Selling tickets to The New Parent Show would be a very lucrative way to supplement our income .......
> 
> Last night was baby's first bath. While cuddling my DBGD (dear baby granddaughter) I filled her in on the proceedings to come and urged her to be very very patient with her parents as like fine wine, the would hopefully improve with age. She wisely took a three hour nap to buy a bit of time .....
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Welcome to the new babies, and welcome back Shirley. We have rain to spare today if anyone would like to collect it. My internet is still a bit iffy, so till my son gets back from holiday I will muddle through as best as I can. Prayers for those in need and all take care.


We've also got a bit much rain! Hoping there has been something happening re your house.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Congratulations to the family. 39 hours of labour?! And forceps needed. Ouch. Not only hard on Mom, but stressful for the little one also, taking that long. Hope all are doing well.


But in Gerry's opinion, far better than a caesarian.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> In that particular case, it was the patients wish -- the doctors were becoming under scrutiny for the higher C-section births, so they weren't the ones pressuring for that procedure. This was during the time that women were told that one c-section automatically meant all c-sections for future babies. I don't that is necessarily so anymore.
> 
> I can't relate - my total labor times in order were 10 hours (7 in the hospital), 7 hours (with 4 in the hospital) and 2 hours (with 20 minutes to spare at the hospital). Dr. said I had to camp out on the hospital grounds if I was to decide to have a #4.


I can't imagine wanting a C- section. I was fortunate that my babies came quickly although that wouldn't be a good thing now days as the local hospitals don't deliver. I was in hospital with my first because of high blood preasure or would probably have waited at home too long, about 4 hrs total labor. My second, I was at work until 2:30 & he was born at 5 :roll: :roll: , I didn't want to waste my maternity leave, we only got 6 months then & my first I was off a month before he was born as he was 2 weeks late. The 2nd was 5 days early.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> As it's our 42nd wedding anniversary today, DH and I had an overnight at a hotel we love near Oban. It has really great food and the views down the loch are wonderful. I'll post a couple of photos that I got from the hotel website as they are better than anything I could take.We've just arrived back after a very enjoyable but wet 2 days and I've settled down to see what's been happening with you lot, because I left my iPad at home by mistake...and you've talked 20 pages! :shock: Better get reading...TTYL


I love the West Coast! Beautiful photos, no matter who takes the credit!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Getting back into the routines- the house has been measured for the insulation- the ladies are turning up at times that suit them, but hopefully I will be able to bargain somewhat - Ringo loves his back patch, and his perch on the sofa. Done 6 minutes on the exercycle- nearly a mile. Tried to ring Gerry but she was out somewhere. Thanks Kate!
ps., I've been wondering about *Daralene* sorry to hear you've had a bad cold, but DH concert sounds really great- what a wonderful Benefactor.



KateB said:


> Caught up at last!
> *Julie* pleased you and Ringo are home safely. *Shirley* so nice to have you back with us & I hope your mouth is healing well. *Matthew* those drawings are wonderful! *Marilyn* glad to hear the move went smoothly...even making up your bed...marvellous service! *Fan* & Lurker's friend *Gerry* Congratulations on the new babies! *Cathy* that crochet blanket looks great. I can do granny squares, but haven't mastered keeping a straight edge on anything else. *Daralene* I think you were very wise not to go near your mum whilst you are not 100% well. That would be the last thing she needs right now. To anyone I've missed, sorry blame CRAFT! :roll:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> How very peaceful and beautiful. Congratulations on your anniversary.


forgot to congratulate you and DH, Kate!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I can't imagine wanting a C- section. I was fortunate that my babies came quickly although that wouldn't be a good thing now days as the local hospitals don't deliver. I was in hospital with my first because of high blood preasure or would probably have waited at home too long, about 4 hrs total labor. My second, I was at work until 2:30 & he was born at 5 :roll: :roll: , I didn't want to waste my maternity leave, we only got 6 months then & my first I was off a month before he was born as he was 2 weeks late. The 2nd was 5 days early.


A six month maternity leave would be a blessing here. Most Mom's get 6-8 weeks off with some pay if they are covered under a short term disability plan. Any time off beyond that is just that time off without pay and without loss of seniority, etc. The total "family" leave is 12 weeks. Our DS and DDIL tag teamed with her taking the first 12 weeks and he took the 2nd 12 weeks before the kids went into daycare. They saved up their vacation and sick time to be able to get paid during those 12 week time periods.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I can't imagine wanting a C- section. I was fortunate that my babies came quickly although that wouldn't be a good thing now days as the local hospitals don't deliver. I was in hospital with my first because of high blood preasure or would probably have waited at home too long, about 4 hrs total labor. My second, I was at work until 2:30 & he was born at 5 :roll: :roll: , I didn't want to waste my maternity leave, we only got 6 months then & my first I was off a month before he was born as he was 2 weeks late. The 2nd was 5 days early.


You were the woman I was so jealous of each time I was pregnant . My first was a fortnight late and I had to have forceps because of a very long 26 hour labour . The other 2 were shorter labours but still over 12 hours and both were a fortnight late in fact with the youngest I had to be induced as he definitly wasn't moving anywhere 
Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

if i tried to flip a pancake into the air to turn over and then to flop down right where it left - we would have half cooks pancakes all over the stove - the counter and the floor. i can barely flip them over using a spatula.



Swedenme said:


> I think so Rookie . You just put a thin layer of the batter into the skillet and lightly brown each side . I still like to toss mine in the air to turn them over . The inner child will come out now and again😄
> Sonja


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> forgot to congratulate you and DH, Kate!


Congratulations from me too Kate . I thought when I saw your pictures that summer had finally arrived on a Monday 😄then I read your post . Still beautiful pictures though and lovely views , we have finally got rain here to started yesterday evening and it's still raining still warm though . Coat I had to wear to walk dog was stuck to my arms by the time I got home 
Sonja


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Congrats Julie, two precious babies for us to spoil.
POLEDRA65 Yes the old Rumtopf is something else alright.
So many uses too on , pancakes, ice cream, on cakes, puréed for dessert sauce, in fruit salads, steamed puddings, and if you're needing a lift have some on your breakfast cereal lol! The juice is a great liqueur too. I will post my poem I wrote about it near Christmas. It's called Rudolphs Rum Reviver. Cheers Fan


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> As it's our 42nd wedding anniversary today, DH and I had an overnight at a hotel we love near Oban. It has really great food and the views down the loch are wonderful. I'll post a couple of photos that I got from the hotel website as they are better than anything I could take.We've just arrived back after a very enjoyable but wet 2 days and I've settled down to see what's been happening with you lot, because I left my iPad at home by mistake...and you've talked 20 pages! :shock: Better get reading...TTYL


Congratulations Kate. Sounds like a lovely hotel for a wedding anniversary celebration.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> As it's our 42nd wedding anniversary today, DH and I had an overnight at a hotel we love near Oban. It has really great food and the views down the loch are wonderful. I'll post a couple of photos that I got from the hotel website as they are better than anything I could take.We've just arrived back after a very enjoyable but wet 2 days and I've settled down to see what's been happening with you lot, because I left my iPad at home by mistake...and you've talked 20 pages! :shock: Better get reading...TTYL


Congratulations Kate. Sounds like a lovely hotel for a wedding anniversary celebration.
And another Gwennie!!


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sonja - I'll definitely take copies of the patterns. They are all so darling. Isn't is just awful that some people feel the need to send nasty comments in PM's? Whatever happened to, "if you can't say something nice, don't say anything at all"?


Add me to that list Sonya. I think they are darling

Gigi


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> A six month maternity leave would be a blessing here. Most Mom's get 6-8 weeks off with some pay if they are covered under a short term disability plan. Any time off beyond that is just that time off without pay and without loss of seniority, etc. The total "family" leave is 12 weeks. Our DS and DDIL tag teamed with her taking the first 12 weeks and he took the 2nd 12 weeks before the kids went into daycare. They saved up their vacation and sick time to be able to get paid during those 12 week time periods.


Here you are allowed 52 weeks and for 39 weeks you get 90% of your wage and then a flat rate of £128 a week 
In Sweden you are allowed 16 months off for maternity leave and you have up till the child is eight to take it all . They get 80% wages for the first 12 month


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

I am now finally catching up with this weeks TP.

I am saddened to read about June. Rest easy June. You will be missed.

Gigi


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bobglory said:


> Add me to that list Sonya. I think they are darling
> 
> Gigi


Do you want me to send it by PM or email 
Sonja


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

And, to add to the good news of today, I found out that the couple who had lost their little boy to leukemia have a new baby girl as of this morning! I am so very happy for them!

The cycle continues.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

As one door closes, another opens and life does go on!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

exactly what i said - how can one be nasty over baby sandals --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Agreed! Sorry to hear that you had to put up with nasty pms. Good grief!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

can you phonetically spell her first name julie? --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Fearne Mary Ada O'Donnell has arrived, Her Granny is hoping to see photos soon of her Christening. And indeed so life goes on. In this case 39 hours of labour and a forceps delivery, but she is safely here!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lucky baby - she gets to wear that beautiful christening gown. you didn't finish it any too soon julie. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Fearne Mary Ada O'Donnell has arrived, Her Granny is hoping to see photos soon of her Christening. And indeed so life goes on. In this case 39 hours of labour and a forceps delivery, but she is safely here!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is lovely sonja - love the colors. ---- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Good heavens I just posted this on last week by mistake!
> 
> So, here is a photo of the knee blanket I am crocheting in progress. I havent done a lot yet, I need to be in the right frame of mind and able to concentrat..... still learning this crocheting thing.....


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

just read on "spittelfields life" a really terrific blog i read daily and just wondered if any of you brits had ever seen the counting of the swans on the thames - i had the title but goofed and now i don't. but it was about the group of men that have the job - it was handed down from father to son - since the 1400's. they catch the swans - and instead of marking their bills as they used to they now ring them - check them healthwise and send those that need it to a swan sanctuary and then returned where they were taken out of the water. quite an interesting article.

hot and humid today - blue skies with a few whispy clouds - think heidi is going to take the boys swimming at katie's this afternoon. 

had another impression made this morning - i gather the first impression was to make the tray they use for the final impressions. the next time i will try on the plate - but for some reason i have to wait until 3 september to get them. it's going to be different having teeth in my mouth - hope these fit as well as the top plate - i really don't mind wearing them - i would wear the top plate now but when i eat it hits the bottom gum and it not comfortable but i have worn them off and on to make sure the contour of my mouth doesn't change.

ellen owned the building where the fifth stitch is - it also has another storefront next door. evidently she has sold the building and will remain there until until the end of the year. i was going to stop on the way home today and talk to her but she wasn't there - so i will go in wednesday since she is to be back by then. i am going to be sad if she is going to close the business. if she does i hope i can pick up some marvelous yarn on sale. 

time to fill my glass with some oj. --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

an infant tub - we always used the bathroom sink until they were too big and then we stuck them in the tub. i love to watch new paarents also - i wonder if they do the same thing for the rest of the chidren they hope to have? one baby that heidi babysat for - her mother had a bood for heidi to write now everything that baby did - from poop and bee to bottle and burps. i about fell down laughing.

tell them it will get easier in time - at least they learned one lesson - always diaper asap after the bath. --- sam



Bobglory said:


> Good morning all. Selling tickets to The New Parent Show would be a very lucrative way to supplement our income .......
> 
> Last night was baby's first bath. While cuddling my DBGD (dear baby granddaughter) I filled her in on the proceedings to come and urged her to be very very patient with her parents as like fine wine, the would hopefully improve with age. She wisely took a three hour nap to buy a bit of time .....
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

she is indeed there sans suitcase which was to be delivered sometime this morning. we have not heard from her since last night. maybe tonight she will have some time to email us. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> I hope that Bailee made it safely to the D.R.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

scar vs 36 hours of labor - that is a non question. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I know that Gerry will be extremely glad it was not a caesarean birth, she is not sure at all that the numbers being performed are actually warranted. She was not keen on the idea of her daughter having the scar it involves.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

missed this - sending tone of healing energy to sountern gal's niece
surgery. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Prayers for your niece, hopefully it's nothing major and is easily taken care of.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i would think it was the mother's - the doctor is going to get paid whenever the baby arrives - and if he is gone there is always another doctor on call that will do it. --- sam --- don't want those women to miss their tennis and golfing lessons.



Lurker 2 said:


> mmmmm, Personally I prefer to go through the labour- neither of my deliveries was comfortable, but you recover fast enough when you have the baby in your arms. I wonder if it is the mother's time schedule or the doctors?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Shirley, welcome home. Delighted you are back. So sorry you had another fall. Love your sweater. Such a happy sweater
Matthew, wish I could make KAP so I could meet you. You are such a talented artist.
Walked the fire trail into Napa hills today. Gorgeous.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> that is lovely sonja - love the colors. ---- sam


Not me Sam it's Cathy who has posted the picture 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> can you phonetically spell her first name julie? --- sam


Fern, quite simple once you have heard it!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> lucky baby - she gets to wear that beautiful christening gown. you didn't finish it any too soon julie. --- sam


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> scar vs 36 hours of labor - that is a non question. --- sam


Apparently not so for some wealthy people.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i would think it was the mother's - the doctor is going to get paid whenever the baby arrives - and if he is gone there is always another doctor on call that will do it. --- sam --- don't want those women to miss their tennis and golfing lessons.


My goodness, their worlds would fall apart!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Greetings "family". Today has been a bit stressful. Just need to vent/share. Didn't get to bed unti 3 this morning (just couldn't sleep). At a little bit past 7:30 a.m. the phone rang; it was my DH who is/was hiking the Appalachian Trail trough part of North Carolina. The group he was with got about a mile ahead of him which hiking is about a hour. He started getting sick (thought it was food poisoning even though he had been treating the water.) He started vomiting nd became very weak. He couldn't even gather the strength to put his 1 man backpacking tent up. He lay down on his sleeping bag and pulled the ten over him and of course it rained really hard. He kept throwing up all nght (he said at least 8 times. NO ONE from the group bothered to walk back to check on him when he didn't show up at the campsite!!! He said at one point after vomiting his legs started jerking and he said he kept thinking that he should try to "call Gwen and tell her I lover her one more time befoe dying." (I start crying everytime I think of this). When it got light he left the tent on the trail too week to pack it up and made his was down to a forestry service road. After just a few minutes a man in a pick up truck pulled in and was dropping off two hiker. All Brantley could say was "Help." The man loaded Brantley into his truck and took him to his home about 15 minutes away. The man's wife gave him some carbon tablets since DH thought he had food poisoning and that is where he called me from. The man then said he would take him into the nearest town that had an Urgent Care clinic. It took close to 3 hours for me to get there and when I did they said he was suffering from dehydration, hypothermia, and exhaustion. I will forever be grateful to that man and his wife for helping Brantley. It of course was another almost 3 hour drive home but he is here and resting, drinking lots of clear liquids and eating popscicles. I am unbelieveably angry at the group. Oh...I did call his "friend's" wife when I was heading out initially to let her know what was happening and that IF she heard from her DH to let him know Brantley had left the trail. A bit later she called me back to say her DH had called to say they couldn't find Brantley. Thank you God for having sent that stranger to help my husband.

I'm going back and catch up on the KTP now.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Oh my goodness, Gwen, thank God he is safe.



Gweniepooh said:


> Greetings "family". Today has been a bit stressful. Just need to vent/share. Didn't get to bed unti 3 this morning (just couldn't sleep). At a little bit past 7:30 a.m. the phone rang; it was my DH who is/was hiking the Appalachian Trail trough part of North Carolina. The group he was with got about a mile ahead of him which hiking is about a hour. He started getting sick (thought it was food poisoning even though he had been treating the water.) He started vomiting nd became very weak. He couldn't even gather the strength to put his 1 man backpacking tent up. He lay down on his sleeping bag and pulled the ten over him and of course it rained really hard. He kept throwing up all nght (he said at least 8 times. NO ONE from the group bothered to walk back to check on him when he didn't show up at the campsite!!! He said at one point after vomiting his legs started jerking and he said he kept thinking that he should try to "call Gwen and tell her I lover her one more time befoe dying." (I start crying everytime I think of this). When it got light he left the tent on the trail too week to pack it up and made his was down to a forestry service road. After just a few minutes a man in a pick up truck pulled in and was dropping off two hiker. All Brantley could say was "Help." The man loaded Brantley into his truck and took him to his home about 15 minutes away. The man's wife gave him some carbon tablets since DH thought he had food poisoning and that is where he called me from. The man then said he would take him into the nearest town that had an Urgent Care clinic. It took close to 3 hours for me to get there and when I did they said he was suffering from dehydration, hypothermia, and exhaustion. I will forever be grateful to that man and his wife for helping Brantley. It of course was another almost 3 hour drive home but he is here and resting, drinking lots of clear liquids and eating popscicles. I am unbelieveably angry at the group. Oh...I did call his "friend's" wife when I was heading out initially to let her know what was happening and that IF she heard from her DH to let him know Brantley had left the trail. A bit later she called me back to say her DH had called to say they couldn't find Brantley. Thank you God for having sent that stranger to help my husband.
> 
> I'm going back and catch up on the KTP now.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh my goodness, Gwen, thank God he is safe.


I second that . Thank goodness there are still kind generous people who are willing to help a stranger . I hope your husband makes a speedy recovery Gwen , and I hope you didn't do any damage to yourself while driving 
Take care and hopefully you will both get some well needed rest 
Sonja


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Oh *Gwen* what an ordeal for poor Brantley & for you too! I'm so glad you have got him back home safely and I would love to be a fly on the wall when you get to speak with those so called friends!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

So glad that your DH is safe Gwen, but the group he was with are totally irresponsible people. Thank goodness for the kindness of strangers. I hope he improves rapidly under your care.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Congratulations on the newest family member. Also meant to say yesterday that I love your shrug.


Fan said:


> They haven't decided yet, but do like Jordan and Jesse so just have to be patient until we hear. That means four birthdays in the space of a week between Catherine and sister Nicole's children and husband yay one big celebration next year I think.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I am sorry you got some negative sounding PMs. Honestly what can they "b" about a pattern for baby slippers. Too much time on their hands and not enough sense in the head!


Swedenme said:


> Thank you and I Hope you don't get asked to much Margaret . I shared the pattern with a lot of lovely KPers over the week end . Got some very bossy pms too them I just ignored .
> Sonja


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Wow what a long labor. Glad all is well.


Lurker 2 said:


> Fearne Mary Ada O'Donnell has arrived, Her Granny is hoping to see photos soon of her Christening. And indeed so life goes on. In this case 39 hours of labour and a forceps delivery, but she is safely here!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

very nice looking


sugarsugar said:


> Good heavens I just posted this on last week by mistake!
> 
> So, here is a photo of the knee blanket I am crocheting in progress. I havent done a lot yet, I need to be in the right frame of mind and able to concentrat..... still learning this crocheting thing.....


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Railyn said:


> So good to see you back Shirley. I have missed your pictures and comments very much. Stay well, my friend,
> Marilyn


Thanks friend! I feel like I have been away for far too long. It is nice to be back. I walked around the sportsplex walking track with Pat this morning. First time since my fall, but I have been walking the boardwalk at Crofton, a beach town with a waterside park and boardwalk a mile long. We walk it quite casually, there are some wonderful views along it and it is not a push at all. I do it a couple of times a week with Pat, although he goes to the sportplex track every other day. First time I have walked around it for a long time. I got around it and managed to do it without stopping. I plan on doing it a couple of times a week, and carry on with the boardwalk too.

It is hard to get myself going but once I do I feel great after the walk. I feel as if I am 'home' with you wonderful friends.

I have closed down the workshops for the summer, but I have 2 or 3 planned for the fall. Nothing heavy. I was spending my whole life doing them and it was enough. We have 60 + 
workshops in the archives for the use of our members. I checked the 'hits' and they are used a lot. I am very proud of them, and have had so many from this group teach for us.

They were so successful because of the wonderful teachers who spent so much time preparing and giving the classes.

By the way, I was checking them out and we did 2 'discussions' before I closed them.

*#1 A conversation about color* --- I would recommend every one who knits read it. So many ways to choose color. The girls who took it are still contacting me about it and sending their friends to read it.

*#2 A conversation about texture* - how you can add texture to your work and how you choose what texture you want.

It along with color are the basics I use for my work. I highly recommend it. Only takes a little while to read but I believe everyone who knits, or does any kind of craft which puts colors together, will find it useful. Go to the link under my posts if you have an hour to relax and enjoy. I think it was really really successful and helpful. If you check it out , let me know what you think.

I still refer to Margaret's socks and the other classes taught by this group of friends.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> very nice looking


I agree, very nice!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> Good morning all. Selling tickets to The New Parent Show would be a very lucrative way to supplement our income .......
> 
> Last night was baby's first bath. While cuddling my DBGD (dear baby granddaughter) I filled her in on the proceedings to come and urged her to be very very patient with her parents as like fine wine, the would hopefully improve with age. She wisely took a three hour nap to buy a bit of time .....
> 
> ...


The first bath time sounds fun.
Hope the tube removal is uneventful. How did the dumping go and DBGD go on the bottle? I assume she can still feed wihile on the antibiotics.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just send me a PM Kaye and I will send the instructions for the sandal and3 different toppings . I'm going to write out this week sometime how I did the rest . The only trouble is I have another one I think I would like to try
> I will have sandals filling the house at this rate . I am going to give some to the charity I knit for as they are having a stall at the church summer fete
> Sonja


I'll bet your sandals sell like hotcakes at the fete.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Kate the photos are lovely. Happy belated anniversary!



KateB said:


> As it's our 42nd wedding anniversary today, DH and I had an overnight at a hotel we love near Oban. It has really great food and the views down the loch are wonderful. I'll post a couple of photos that I got from the hotel website as they are better than anything I could take.We've just arrived back after a very enjoyable but wet 2 days and I've settled down to see what's been happening with you lot, because I left my iPad at home by mistake...and you've talked 20 pages! :shock: Better get reading...TTYL


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> The passing of both she and her mother are so sad, when they never really should have happened.


Yes, both such a waste.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I will do that, no need to hurry though, I think I'll have plenty of time, the kids don't seem to be in any hurry right now.


And once they do do something you will still have plenty of time! Just in case you hadn't realised that for yourself


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> As it's our 42nd wedding anniversary today, DH and I had an overnight at a hotel we love near Oban. It has really great food and the views down the loch are wonderful. I'll post a couple of photos that I got from the hotel website as they are better than anything I could take.We've just arrived back after a very enjoyable but wet 2 days and I've settled down to see what's been happening with you lot, because I left my iPad at home by mistake...and you've talked 20 pages! :shock: Better get reading...TTYL


Lovely views. Happy anniversary. Glad you had a good night away.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Here are a few pictures of this area I have taken in our travels. We took a wonderful trip to Sooke (Victoria) via Pt. Renfrew - it was beautiful with a wonderful, wild shoreline along the Strait of Juan de Fuca (closest place to Washington ) - It was a great day and we even passed a little town named Shirley -- We drove down from Cowichan Lake in the interior and then through the wilderness. Wonderful trees- we was FIVE bald eagles, one while we were stopped and looking toward the strait. He dived right into the ocean and came up with a fish - what a feeling that was.
Two others were sitting on tall branches just looking around and the other one was soaring. We don't get bald eagles in Alberta although there are many golden eagles (the largest eagles in North America. It was such a lovely trip.
------
The totems are found all around here. Hand carved by first peoples and some are hundreds of years old. Each totem tells a story. 

The arbutus trees are one of my favorite trees. They have wonderful brown trunks underneath the bark. They are so beautiful. I saw them when we lived in Vancouver but you never see them on the prairies. They are fantastic.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Right now I think it will be best NOT to speak to them. Im afraid I would "turn the air blue" with the language I have had going on in my head about them. Irresponsible and Fools are most likely the nicest things I can say.
quote=KateB]Oh *Gwen* what an ordeal for poor Brantley & for you too! I'm so glad you have got him back home safely and I would love to be a fly on the wall when you get to speak with those so called friends![/quote]


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Sam, thank you so much for sharing your family happenings and recipes with us. I am sitting here in the hotel waiting for DH to wake up and take me to breakfast. He had a wonderful concert last night and loves the forum here as there is a lady here in Columbus who loves music and opens up her home to people for concerts. She charges for the tickets and then pays the musicians from this and the atmosphere is so wonderful. A very special time. He played some solo and then he likes to play with the local musicians here so he does trio music too. Tonight he plays with the Big Band or conducts, I'm not sure. LOL
> 
> I was supposed to take care of mom when we were done with the concerts but I came down with this horrible cold the night before my little sis arrived. I didn't catch it on time but I had Bill and her start taking the tonic and she didn't catch it at all and he got it but didn't get sick like I did. As a result, I won't be staying to take care of mom. Everyone says I will be fine but I am listening to myself this time and if mom caught this and died I couldn't live with myself. Best to be healthy when I see her as I think this is the same thing she had before that almost killed her.
> 
> ...


Sorry you've been sick again but good that no one else got really sick. You sure wouldn't want to risk giving it to your Mum. Hopefully you can get there soon.
Hope you got breakfast- I will be going downstairs soon to get mine.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> As it's our 42nd wedding anniversary today, DH and I had an overnight at a hotel we love near Oban. It has really great food and the views down the loch are wonderful. I'll post a couple of photos that I got from the hotel website as they are better than anything I could take.We've just arrived back after a very enjoyable but wet 2 days and I've settled down to see what's been happening with you lot, because I left my iPad at home by mistake...and you've talked 20 pages! :shock: Better get reading...TTYL


Congratualtions on 42 years together. Looks a beutiful relaxing place to spend time.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> A six month maternity leave would be a blessing here. Most Mom's get 6-8 weeks off with some pay if they are covered under a short term disability plan. Any time off beyond that is just that time off without pay and without loss of seniority, etc. The total "family" leave is 12 weeks. Our DS and DDIL tag teamed with her taking the first 12 weeks and he took the 2nd 12 weeks before the kids went into daycare. They saved up their vacation and sick time to be able to get paid during those 12 week time periods.


When my kids were born we got 16 weeks paid time through unemployment insurance, the rest of the time was unpaid. The year after my you gets was born they added another 20 weeks paid so now they get 36 weeks paid and can take the remainder of the year unpaid & they job & seniority must be held for them. I think the social programs are not very good in the US., that would be too quick to go back to work, particularly if there were any complications.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Daralene, good to see you. I sure hope you get to feeling better soon. I think it was wise to wait until you feel better to be around your Mom. Glad DH and sister didn't catch it and that it didn't hamper your having a good time.
> 
> My sister is about an hour away from arriving here so I may not be on much in the next few days. We've been known to go hoarse from talking so much.


Enjoy your time with your sister.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> You were the woman I was so jealous of each time I was pregnant . My first was a fortnight late and I had to have forceps because of a very long 26 hour labour . The other 2 were shorter labours but still over 12 hours and both were a fortnight late in fact with the youngest I had to be induced as he definitly wasn't moving anywhere
> Sonja


No fun at all. I was so lucky, I said if all I had to do was make them I could have a dozen :roll: It was after that the problems started :lol:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

budasha said:


> How great that Matthew sold another drawing. He is just so talented. His latest ones are beautiful.


It makes him feel so good to be making some money to save for the things he wants. He doesn't want much in life, but nice to have money to get the few things he does. A few years ago I asked him what he was getting his dad and brother for Christmas. He said he didn't have any money. I offered to help and he told me that it was not the same. He wants to earn his own money which is a great attitude to have in life.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

TTYL!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> It makes him feel so good to be making some money to save for the things he wants. He doesn't want much in life, but nice to have money to get the few things he does. A few years ago I asked him what he was getting his dad and brother for Christmas. He said he didn't have any money. I offered to help and he told me that it was not the same. He wants to earn his own money which is a great attitude to have in life.


Definitely a good attitude to have Both your sons sound like fine young men Mary 
Sonja


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Greetings "family". Today has been a bit stressful. Just need to vent/share. Didn't get to bed unti 3 this morning (just couldn't sleep). At a little bit past 7:30 a.m. the phone rang; it was my DH who is/was hiking the Appalachian Trail trough part of North Carolina. The group he was with got about a mile ahead of him which hiking is about a hour. He started getting sick (thought it was food poisoning even though he had been treating the water.) He started vomiting nd became very weak. He couldn't even gather the strength to put his 1 man backpacking tent up. He lay down on his sleeping bag and pulled the ten over him and of course it rained really hard. He kept throwing up all nght (he said at least 8 times. NO ONE from the group bothered to walk back to check on him when he didn't show up at the campsite!!! He said at one point after vomiting his legs started jerking and he said he kept thinking that he should try to "call Gwen and tell her I lover her one more time befoe dying." (I start crying everytime I think of this). When it got light he left the tent on the trail too week to pack it up and made his was down to a forestry service road. After just a few minutes a man in a pick up truck pulled in and was dropping off two hiker. All Brantley could say was "Help." The man loaded Brantley into his truck and took him to his home about 15 minutes away. The man's wife gave him some carbon tablets since DH thought he had food poisoning and that is where he called me from. The man then said he would take him into the nearest town that had an Urgent Care clinic. It took close to 3 hours for me to get there and when I did they said he was suffering from dehydration, hypothermia, and exhaustion. I will forever be grateful to that man and his wife for helping Brantley. It of course was another almost 3 hour drive home but he is here and resting, drinking lots of clear liquids and eating popscicles. I am unbelieveably angry at the group. Oh...I did call his "friend's" wife when I was heading out initially to let her know what was happening and that IF she heard from her DH to let him know Brantley had left the trail. A bit later she called me back to say her DH had called to say they couldn't find Brantley. Thank you God for having sent that stranger to help my husband.
> 
> I'm going back and catch up on the KTP now.


God is good sending that guy at just the right time.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> ----------
> I am so impressed with Matthew's work . I see a great improvement from last year and he should be proud. I know from looking at the pictures how hard he has worked. I think the Shepherd is absolutely perfect and am so impressed.
> 
> Tell him I am sorry I haven't been in contact but obviously he is doing so well he doesn't need any help!
> ...


Thanks Shirley. That is so touching. He still has his Christmas card from you. It is framed and next to his desk. He respects your talents as well. I am working with his art teacher to see if we can get him to do some things a bit differently, but he may not. The autism factor presents a different level of issues to work through with him. He will only use certain paper and pencils. I would love to see him work in some color, but I suspect that could be a bit of time yet before we see that. It was a huge step forward when he started drawing from photographs.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'll bet your sandals sell like hotcakes at the fete.


Hope so Bonnie . I'm supposed to be knitting sandals but my head got turned by a lovely pair of Minnie Mouse shoes I saw on thewhoot site this morning but they were crochet so I decided to make my own knitted version so here I am so many hours later no sandals but two different half made Minnie Mouse shoes 
Sonja


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gwen, sorry to hear poor Brantley had such an ordeal. I can't believe his " friends" didn't come looking for him, that's crazy! I'm glad he found help & is now safely home. Hope he's better soon.

Fan & Julie, congrats on the new babies safe arrivals.

Shirley, all the work you did with the workshops has created such a great resource for all those on KP to use even if they are closed. Don't stress yourself to do more unless you are really feeling up to it.
Wonderful Photos, Vancouver Island is such a pretty place.

I know there were other things I was going to comment about but the GKs are catering away & my mind seems lost. :roll:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

KateB said:


> As it's our 42nd wedding anniversary today, DH and I had an overnight at a hotel we love near Oban. It has really great food and the views down the loch are wonderful. I'll post a couple of photos that I got from the hotel website as they are better than anything I could take.We've just arrived back after a very enjoyable but wet 2 days and I've settled down to see what's been happening with you lot, because I left my iPad at home by mistake...and you've talked 20 pages! :shock: Better get reading...TTYL


~~~Happy happy 42nd! The place looks beautiful....glad you had a lovely respite!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hope so Bonnie . I'm supposed to be knitting sandals but my head got turned by a lovely pair of Minnie Mouse shoes I saw on thewhoot site this morning but they were crochet so I decided to make my own knitted version so here I am so many hours later no sandals but two different half made Minnie Mouse shoes
> Sonja


I saw those shoes, very cute, I'm sure your knitted ones will be lovely. The Whoot has so many cute ideas.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Wow what a long labor. Glad all is well.


Thanks, Gwen! So glad all is well with you two, also!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I am not caught up yet, but want to share a few things. 

First, I would like to congratulate Fan on the newest arrival into the family and wish others in her family a happy birthday this week. What a busy week you must be having.

Most importantly, I have been in communication with Diana, June's sister. She has asked me to invite all of June's KTP friends to visit her blog entry for today. Diana will only be posting one blog this week and it is a dedication to her sister. Her blog site is called thesedaysofmine.com

If you have any difficulty finding it, let me know. I know one of our computer savvy people will get this right so everyone can just click on it and pull it up. I am certainly okay with that. Diana has been so touched by our outpouring of love for her sister. You can leave a comment at the end of her blog if you would like.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Fearne Mary Ada O'Donnell has arrived, Her Granny is hoping to see photos soon of her Christening. And indeed so life goes on. In this case 39 hours of labour and a forceps delivery, but she is safely here!


How exciting. What an undesirable delivery, but glad she is here safely. That dress will be so cherished.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, sorry to hear poor Brantley had such an ordeal. I can't believe his " friends" didn't come looking for him, that's crazy! I'm glad he found help & is now safely home. Hope he's better soon.
> 
> Fan & Julie, congrats on the new babies safe arrivals.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> How exciting. What an undesirable delivery, but glad she is here safely. That dress will be so cherished.


Thanks, Pacer!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Just got super news that our awaited baby boy was born this morning to our extended family members. Mum and baby all well, no names yet.
> Some good news after the sadness you're all feeling re June.


Congratulations to you and the new parents.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pacer- this goes through fine- I've not had a chance to read it all yet- but it is the right link!



pacer said:


> I am not caught up yet, but want to share a few things.
> 
> First, I would like to congratulate Fan on the newest arrival into the family and wish others in her family a happy birthday this week. What a busy week you must be having.
> 
> ...


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Fearne Mary Ada O'Donnell has arrived, Her Granny is hoping to see photos soon of her Christening. And indeed so life goes on. In this case 39 hours of labour and a forceps delivery, but she is safely here!


Good news and what a wonderful name. I can't say I've heard the name Fearne before. Is it an Irish name? Good grief - 39 hours of labour - she deserves a medal.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Gwen wow what an ordeal, so pleased your man is safe.
Thank you for wishes re our new baby. The family are not relations, but long time friends who have adopted us, and we them. My husband went to school with the girls uncle and spent much of his time with them, so the mother referred to him as her adopted son, and so it goes on down the decades 67 years friendship is precious. As we don't have any children it's great to be included in their lives. Cheers Fan


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> You are quite the accomplished cook as well as knitter---I've never tried to flip and pancake (or anything else). My luck it would end up stuck to the ceiling or on the floor and I'd be burnt. I've seen tutorials on how to flick the wrist, but I'm afraid I'd aggravate carpal tunnel and then I wouldn't be able to knit or crochet.


I watched a lady flip 3 eggs together last week and she didn't break one. I would have had them on the floor or the ceiling. :lol:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Good heavens I just posted this on last week by mistake!
> 
> So, here is a photo of the knee blanket I am crocheting in progress. I havent done a lot yet, I need to be in the right frame of mind and able to concentrat..... still learning this crocheting thing.....


Love the pattern and the colours.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> I am not caught up yet, but want to share a few things.
> 
> First, I would like to congratulate Fan on the newest arrival into the family and wish others in her family a happy birthday this week. What a busy week you must be having.
> 
> ...


Thank you Mary I found it no problem 
Sonja


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> absolutly stunning. great job, jules
> will just lurk today, as neice is having surgery today, has been in hosp. since friday, some pretty serious pain.
> praying for little lost boy.
> whats the latest on marianne's son?


Hope your niece's surgery relieves her of the pain.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Right now I think it will be best NOT to speak to them. Im afraid I would "turn the air blue" with the language I have had going on in my head about them. Irresponsible and Fools are most likely the nicest things I can say.


I don't think I'd worry about censoring myself in this situation! Irresponsible is too kind!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> When my kids were born we got 16 weeks paid time through unemployment insurance, the rest of the time was unpaid. The year after my you gets was born they added another 20 weeks paid so now they get 36 weeks paid and can take the remainder of the year unpaid & they job & seniority must be held for them. I think the social programs are not very good in the US., that would be too quick to go back to work, particularly if there were any complications.


I got four weeks with my first...and my boss called me after three to see if I'd come back early. :roll:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Good news and what a wonderful name. I can't say I've heard the name Fearne before. Is it an Irish name? Good grief - 39 hours of labour - she deserves a medal.


I am not sure, there is a British TV personality called Fearne Cotton, that may be where the name comes from.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks for the link to Diana's blog...I will have to read it later as I've been a mess the last couple of days with heartbreak and then joy crossing paths in my life in such a short time. Whew. It's exhausting.

Meant to also say happy anniversary to Kate and her DH--wishing you as many more as you want! Enjoy yourselves.

I know I said I'd get photos last weekend but didn't quite manage it...hoping to do that tomorrow or Wednesday. I really must get caught up.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Greetings "family". Today has been a bit stressful. Just need to vent/share. Didn't get to bed unti 3 this morning (just couldn't sleep). At a little bit past 7:30 a.m. the phone rang; it was my DH who is/was hiking the Appalachian Trail trough part of North Carolina. The group he was with got about a mile ahead of him which hiking is about a hour. He started getting sick (thought it was food poisoning even though he had been treating the water.) He started vomiting nd became very weak. He couldn't even gather the strength to put his 1 man backpacking tent up. He lay down on his sleeping bag and pulled the ten over him and of course it rained really hard. He kept throwing up all nght (he said at least 8 times. NO ONE from the group bothered to walk back to check on him when he didn't show up at the campsite!!! He said at one point after vomiting his legs started jerking and he said he kept thinking that he should try to "call Gwen and tell her I lover her one more time befoe dying." (I start crying everytime I think of this). When it got light he left the tent on the trail too week to pack it up and made his was down to a forestry service road. After just a few minutes a man in a pick up truck pulled in and was dropping off two hiker. All Brantley could say was "Help." The man loaded Brantley into his truck and took him to his home about 15 minutes away. The man's wife gave him some carbon tablets since DH thought he had food poisoning and that is where he called me from. The man then said he would take him into the nearest town that had an Urgent Care clinic. It took close to 3 hours for me to get there and when I did they said he was suffering from dehydration, hypothermia, and exhaustion. I will forever be grateful to that man and his wife for helping Brantley. It of course was another almost 3 hour drive home but he is here and resting, drinking lots of clear liquids and eating popscicles. I am unbelieveably angry at the group. Oh...I did call his "friend's" wife when I was heading out initially to let her know what was happening and that IF she heard from her DH to let him know Brantley had left the trail. A bit later she called me back to say her DH had called to say they couldn't find Brantley. Thank you God for having sent that stranger to help my husband.
> 
> I'm going back and catch up on the KTP now.


As I started reading this, it sounded like what Matthew and I experienced at a lesser degree when we were tearing out the flooring recently. I had the leg cramps and he started feeling sick to his stomach. We were a mess until we realized what was going on and drank some gatorade. So glad Brantley is safely home now.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am not sure, there is a British TV personality called Fearne Cotton, that may be where the name comes from.


Fearne is getting to be a popular name hear again 
Sonja


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Pacer- this goes through fine- I've not had a chance to read it all yet- but it is the right link!


Thanks for doing that! I loved the photos of June over the years. So touching.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I got four weeks with my first...and my boss called me after three to see if I'd come back early. :roll:


That was asking a bit much I'd say


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Hope so Bonnie . I'm supposed to be knitting sandals but my head got turned by a lovely pair of Minnie Mouse shoes I saw on thewhoot site this morning but they were crochet so I decided to make my own knitted version so here I am so many hours later no sandals but two different half made Minnie Mouse shoes
> Sonja


Can't wait to see what you come up with for these.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Fearne is getting to be a popular name hear again
> Sonja


I know some older women named Fern but have not seen it spelled that way & haven't heard it for anyone less than 60 here. I thought maybe it was pronounced differently until Julie answered that question.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> As it's our 42nd wedding anniversary today, DH and I had an overnight at a hotel we love near Oban. It has really great food and the views down the loch are wonderful. I'll post a couple of photos that I got from the hotel website as they are better than anything I could take.We've just arrived back after a very enjoyable but wet 2 days and I've settled down to see what's been happening with you lot, because I left my iPad at home by mistake...and you've talked 20 pages! :shock: Better get reading...TTYL


Happy Anniversary. Sounds like you had a great overnight. Pictures are really nice.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> Here are a few pictures of this area I have taken in our travels. We took a wonderful trip to Sooke (Victoria) via Pt. Renfrew - it was beautiful with a wonderful, wild shoreline along the Strait of Juan de Fuca (closest place to Washington ) - It was a great day and we even passed a little town named Shirley -- We drove down from Cowichan Lake in the interior and then through the wilderness. Wonderful trees- we was FIVE bald eagles, one while we were stopped and looking toward the strait. He dived right into the ocean and came up with a fish - what a feeling that was.
> Two others were sitting on tall branches just looking around and the other one was soaring. We don't get bald eagles in Alberta although there are many golden eagles (the largest eagles in North America. It was such a lovely trip.
> ------
> The totems are found all around here. Hand carved by first peoples and some are hundreds of years old. Each totem tells a story.
> ...


I always enjoy seeing your photos of Canada. Thanks for sharing them with us. It is always a pleasure to have you join in on our conversations. Welcome back.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Kate...Congrats on the wedding anniversary. 

Matthew is so happy that he could lift the spirits of so many here by sharing his drawings with everyone. He is such a simple man living a simple life in a body that confuses even him sometimes. I try to be patient with him as I don't understand all that he endures when I take him places and do things with him. He really loved dyeing yarn last year and I am hoping he will love this year's workshop that he is doing. 

I know there is more that I wanted to say, but I am getting very tired now. Take care and happy knitting.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cathy, love your blanket, such pretty colours.

I've thrown supper together, the GKs love the tortellini dish I make, DH not so much ( I have a theory, if it's easy to make he won't like it) but I make it when the kids are here. I just cook the tortellini, mix with spaghetti sauce sauce, put it in a baking dish & top with mozzarella & Parmesan. Bake until the top is browned. Easy &'the kids can't get enough of it.
We picked enough raspberries to ha raspberries & ice cream for dessert.
We have been over to feed the horse carrots & they are now playing outside. 
Very overcast right now, the radar shows a small storm, not surf it will dump on us. Only. 20C/68F today but nice for working outside.

I saw June's sister blog this morning, a very nice tribute to her.it has stuck me as very strange to be so impacted by the death of someone I have never actually met, We have truly become friends through chatting without ever being face to face ( at least for me, other have met) my DH just doesn't " get it" he rolls his eyes when I talk about chatting with all of you.

He is off this afternoon getting a new washer, after his checking everything we called a service man this morning & he said the cost to fix it was morn than it's worth, grrr. Can't they make things to last anymore?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gwen, I can't believe they wouldn't go back and check on Brantley. IMO no hiker should be left on his own. Thank goodness he got help and that he's recovering at home. It must have been very scary for him.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Shirley, sounds like you had such a great trip. The scenery is beautiful. Thanks for posting the pictures.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> It makes him feel so good to be making some money to save for the things he wants. He doesn't want much in life, but nice to have money to get the few things he does. A few years ago I asked him what he was getting his dad and brother for Christmas. He said he didn't have any money. I offered to help and he told me that it was not the same. He wants to earn his own money which is a great attitude to have in life.


You are right! It is a great attitude. I'm sure this is due to his upbringing.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Gwen, I can't believe the horror Brantley went through..but obviously these people do not know the first rule of hiking which is, never get separated..always stay in a group. God did send someone to his aid and just in time. He could have died from the electrolyte imbalance without help. 
I loved the wonderful pictures. How neat it is to enjoy the world even if it is only from one's own home. Thanks for posting.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Just an update on Faith and Bella. Today Faith is not feeling well as she just received her immune system medication treatment. It wears her out. The family just returned from her Make a Wish trip to Disney. I found out a few days ago that Bella has had so many bouts with pneumonia that she has permanent lung damage and she isn't even 3 years old yet. She will be 3 next month. Bella has bronchomalacia which relates to her having a weakness in her cartilage support. She now has to wear an airway clearance vest system twice a day for 30 minutes each time. It look like a vest with "vacuum hoses" coming from the front. The vest is turned on and vibrates her whole body in the hopes that it will loosen up mucous in her airway. She does not drink much fluids and eats very little food so her body responds differently than ours do. She is almost completely tube fed. When the family traveled to Disney, they brought a nurse along to help with Bella's care. They had to bring all the tube feeding supplies as well as the airway clearance vest and clothing. Traveling takes a lot more planning for this family. I am so glad that they could take this trip as a family.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending you tons of healing energy daralene - get you back in the pink real quick. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Sam, thank you so much for sharing your family happenings and recipes with us. I am sitting here in the hotel waiting for DH to wake up and take me to breakfast. He had a wonderful concert last night and loves the forum here as there is a lady here in Columbus who loves music and opens up her home to people for concerts. She charges for the tickets and then pays the musicians from this and the atmosphere is so wonderful. A very special time. He played some solo and then he likes to play with the local musicians here so he does trio music too. Tonight he plays with the Big Band or conducts, I'm not sure. LOL
> 
> I was supposed to take care of mom when we were done with the concerts but I came down with this horrible cold the night before my little sis arrived. I didn't catch it on time but I had Bill and her start taking the tonic and she didn't catch it at all and he got it but didn't get sick like I did. As a result, I won't be staying to take care of mom. Everyone says I will be fine but I am listening to myself this time and if mom caught this and died I couldn't live with myself. Best to be healthy when I see her as I think this is the same thing she had before that almost killed her.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

happy 42nd anniversary kate - sounds like you had a great two days even if it was wet - did you get any knitting done? what are Jura and Mull? --- sam



KateB said:


> As it's our 42nd wedding anniversary today, DH and I had an overnight at a hotel we love near Oban. It has really great food and the views down the loch are wonderful. I'll post a couple of photos that I got from the hotel website as they are better than anything I could take.We've just arrived back after a very enjoyable but wet 2 days and I've settled down to see what's been happening with you lot, because I left my iPad at home by mistake...and you've talked 20 pages! :shock: Better get reading...TTYL


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> As it's our 42nd wedding anniversary today, DH and I had an overnight at a hotel we love near Oban. It has really great food and the views down the loch are wonderful. I'll post a couple of photos that I got from the hotel website as they are better than anything I could take.We've just arrived back after a very enjoyable but wet 2 days and I've settled down to see what's been happening with you lot, because I left my iPad at home by mistake...and you've talked 20 pages! :shock: Better get reading...TTYL


HAPPY ANNIVERSARY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Lovely photos, looks like a wonderful place to spend your anniversary.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Gwen, I can't believe that they didn't go back to check on him. Thank god he is ok. 
Thanks for the blog information about June. Still can't believe it. I never met her but she was so important to all of us.
Blessings to you all.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

blessings to the new parents and the new little girl - and you are so right - the cycles do indeed continue. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> And, to add to the good news of today, I found out that the couple who had lost their little boy to leukemia have a new baby girl as of this morning! I am so very happy for them!
> 
> The cycle continues.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think my mind must be going. --- sam


Swedenme said:


> Not me Sam it's Cathy who has posted the picture
> Sonja


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> And, to add to the good news of today, I found out that the couple who had lost their little boy to leukemia have a new baby girl as of this morning! I am so very happy for them!
> 
> The cycle continues.


Wonderful that they have a new baby to love. It does indeed continue.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i thought that might be it - the spelling just kind of threw me. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Fern, quite simple once you have heard it!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thank you god indeed - sending tons of healing energy to brantley - doesn't sound like anyone in the group felt much responsibility - don't think i would hike with them anymore. hope he is back in the pink real quick. there are still samaritans among us. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Greetings "family". Today has been a bit stressful. Just need to vent/share. Didn't get to bed unti 3 this morning (just couldn't sleep). At a little bit past 7:30 a.m. the phone rang; it was my DH who is/was hiking the Appalachian Trail trough part of North Carolina. The group he was with got about a mile ahead of him which hiking is about a hour. He started getting sick (thought it was food poisoning even though he had been treating the water.) He started vomiting nd became very weak. He couldn't even gather the strength to put his 1 man backpacking tent up. He lay down on his sleeping bag and pulled the ten over him and of course it rained really hard. He kept throwing up all nght (he said at least 8 times. NO ONE from the group bothered to walk back to check on him when he didn't show up at the campsite!!! He said at one point after vomiting his legs started jerking and he said he kept thinking that he should try to "call Gwen and tell her I lover her one more time befoe dying." (I start crying everytime I think of this). When it got light he left the tent on the trail too week to pack it up and made his was down to a forestry service road. After just a few minutes a man in a pick up truck pulled in and was dropping off two hiker. All Brantley could say was "Help." The man loaded Brantley into his truck and took him to his home about 15 minutes away. The man's wife gave him some carbon tablets since DH thought he had food poisoning and that is where he called me from. The man then said he would take him into the nearest town that had an Urgent Care clinic. It took close to 3 hours for me to get there and when I did they said he was suffering from dehydration, hypothermia, and exhaustion. I will forever be grateful to that man and his wife for helping Brantley. It of course was another almost 3 hour drive home but he is here and resting, drinking lots of clear liquids and eating popscicles. I am unbelieveably angry at the group. Oh...I did call his "friend's" wife when I was heading out initially to let her know what was happening and that IF she heard from her DH to let him know Brantley had left the trail. A bit later she called me back to say her DH had called to say they couldn't find Brantley. Thank you God for having sent that stranger to help my husband.
> 
> I'm going back and catch up on the KTP now.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

he is more mature than a lot of older adults i know. --- sam



pacer said:


> It makes him feel so good to be making some money to save for the things he wants. He doesn't want much in life, but nice to have money to get the few things he does. A few years ago I asked him what he was getting his dad and brother for Christmas. He said he didn't have any money. I offered to help and he told me that it was not the same. He wants to earn his own money which is a great attitude to have in life.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i saw those on the whoot - will you show a picture of yours please. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Hope so Bonnie . I'm supposed to be knitting sandals but my head got turned by a lovely pair of Minnie Mouse shoes I saw on thewhoot site this morning but they were crochet so I decided to make my own knitted version so here I am so many hours later no sandals but two different half made Minnie Mouse shoes
> Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and some really good recipes. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I saw those shoes, very cute, I'm sure your knitted ones will be lovely. The Whoot has so many cute ideas.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i thought that might be it - the spelling just kind of threw me. --- sam


It is not spelled how I had anticipated either!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

pacer said:


> Thanks Shirley. That is so touching. He still has his Christmas card from you. It is framed and next to his desk. He respects your talents as well. I am working with his art teacher to see if we can get him to do some things a bit differently, but he may not. The autism factor presents a different level of issues to work through with him. He will only use certain paper and pencils. I would love to see him work in some color, but I suspect that could be a bit of time yet before we see that. It was a huge step forward when he started drawing from photographs.


No problem. I thought I would mention it. I taught the students to use the pencil to draw the picture ( like the Shepard) and then put the color on top of the main subject to give it life. I realize that is a huge step for him. If he decides he wants to try it, drop me an email. I agree completely, he is doing so well with what he is accomplishing. He has a real talent.

Give him my best! I agree that it has to be what he wants to do. He is happy doing the pencil sketches and he is doing such a great job!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you trust your husband to buy you a washer? --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Cathy, love your blanket, such pretty colours.
> 
> I've thrown supper together, the GKs love the tortellini dish I make, DH not so much ( I have a theory, if it's easy to make he won't like it) but I make it when the kids are here. I just cook the tortellini, mix with spaghetti sauce sauce, put it in a baking dish & top with mozzarella & Parmesan. Bake until the top is browned. Easy &'the kids can't get enough of it.
> We picked enough raspberries to ha raspberries & ice cream for dessert.
> ...


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Good lord what an ordeal Gwen. I am so glad you got him home. That had to be scary as hell. Prayers for you both going up.

Hugs,

Gigi


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

darowil said:


> The first bath time sounds fun.
> Hope the tube removal is uneventful. How did the dumping go and DBGD go on the bottle? I assume she can still feed wihile on the antibiotics.


The pump and dump went well... for DD lol. She was stunned to see how much she was able to pump out. No more "do I have enough" worries. Thank god she only had to do it for 24 hours.

On the other hand, DBGD was NOT amused and did not like the bottle at all. She was very glad to get back to the business of getting her feed the good old fashioned way.

DD has to be at the out patient clinic at 8:30 am tomorrow for a second round of IV antibiotics and then over to the hospital for the procedure at 1:30. I will have the baby in the morning but will be at the hospital with MY baby for the procedure.

DBGD is nocturnal. Her idea of social hour begins at about 10 pm and continues to the wee hours. I did tell DD the SHE was the same way until about 10 weeks old. She was not amused.

Hindsight being 20/20... She really should have listened and taken heed all those years ago when I used to scream "dammit if there is a god in heaven you will have one EXACTLY like you".

Seems that there is indeed a god in heaven ........

Gigi


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

darowil said:


> The first bath time sounds fun.
> Hope the tube removal is uneventful. How did the dumping go and DBGD go on the bottle? I assume she can still feed wihile on the antibiotics.


Sorry... I'm never answered the question. Yes, thank god she can nurse while on the antibiotics lol.

Gigi


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Right now I think it will be best NOT to speak to them. Im afraid I would "turn the air blue" with the language I have had going on in my head about them. Irresponsible and Fools are most likely the nicest things I can say.
> quote=KateB]Oh *Gwen* what an ordeal for poor Brantley & for you too! I'm so glad you have got him back home safely and I would love to be a fly on the wall when you get to speak with those so called friends!


[/quote]

Someone needs to tell those "friends" that the Boy Scouts have the buddy system for a reason.

Gigi


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Greetings "family". Today has been a bit stressful. Just need to vent/share. Didn't get to bed unti 3 this morning (just couldn't sleep). At a little bit past 7:30 a.m. the phone rang; it was my DH who is/was hiking the Appalachian Trail trough part of North Carolina. The group he was with got about a mile ahead of him which hiking is about a hour. He started getting sick (thought it was food poisoning even though he had been treating the water.) He started vomiting nd became very weak. He couldn't even gather the strength to put his 1 man backpacking tent up. He lay down on his sleeping bag and pulled the ten over him and of course it rained really hard. He kept throwing up all nght (he said at least 8 times. NO ONE from the group bothered to walk back to check on him when he didn't show up at the campsite!!! He said at one point after vomiting his legs started jerking and he said he kept thinking that he should try to "call Gwen and tell her I lover her one more time befoe dying." (I start crying everytime I think of this). When it got light he left the tent on the trail too week to pack it up and made his was down to a forestry service road. After just a few minutes a man in a pick up truck pulled in and was dropping off two hiker. All Brantley could say was "Help." The man loaded Brantley into his truck and took him to his home about 15 minutes away. The man's wife gave him some carbon tablets since DH thought he had food poisoning and that is where he called me from. The man then said he would take him into the nearest town that had an Urgent Care clinic. It took close to 3 hours for me to get there and when I did they said he was suffering from dehydration, hypothermia, and exhaustion. I will forever be grateful to that man and his wife for helping Brantley. It of course was another almost 3 hour drive home but he is here and resting, drinking lots of clear liquids and eating popscicles. I am unbelieveably angry at the group. Oh...I did call his "friend's" wife when I was heading out initially to let her know what was happening and that IF she heard from her DH to let him know Brantley had left the trail. A bit later she called me back to say her DH had called to say they couldn't find Brantley. Thank you God for having sent that stranger to help my husband.
> 
> I'm going back and catch up on the KTP now.


Gwen, How utterly irresponsible of that bunch of "friends"! I hope if Brantley ever decides to resume his hike, he finds a different group to go with. Thank God for the kindness of strangers or in this case angels. Hope he feels better soon. Hugs, Paula


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Will be keepng your DD in prayer during the two procedures tomorrow. DBGGD sounds delightful already; love the fact that she is soooooo like her mom...LOL!


Bobglory said:


> The pump and dump went well... for DD lol. She was stunned to see how much she was able to pump out. No more "do I have enough" worries. Thank god she only had to do it for 24 hours.
> 
> On the other hand, DBGD was NOT amused and did not like the bottle at all. She was very glad to get back to the business of getting her feed the good old fashioned way.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks to all that have commented on Brantley and his recovery. He has slept most of the time since we got home. He has been drinking clear liquids, eatting a few natural popcicles, and even ate a bit of chicken noodle soup. 

Mary (Pacer) thank you for the link to Dianne's blog. It was a wonderful tribute what she posted.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> Just an update on Faith and Bella. Today Faith is not feeling well as she just received her immune system medication treatment. It wears her out. The family just returned from her Make a Wish trip to Disney. I found out a few days ago that Bella has had so many bouts with pneumonia that she has permanent lung damage and she isn't even 3 years old yet. She will be 3 next month. Bella has bronchomalacia which relates to her having a weakness in her cartilage support. She now has to wear an airway clearance vest system twice a day for 30 minutes each time. It look like a vest with "vacuum hoses" coming from the front. The vest is turned on and vibrates her whole body in the hopes that it will loosen up mucous in her airway. She does not drink much fluids and eats very little food so her body responds differently than ours do. She is almost completely tube fed. When the family traveled to Disney, they brought a nurse along to help with Bella's care. They had to bring all the tube feeding supplies as well as the airway clearance vest and clothing. Traveling takes a lot more planning for this family. I am so glad that they could take this trip as a family.


So sad that this family has so much heart break. I am glad that Bella and Faith were able to go to Disney and I hope that even with their illnesses that they were able to enjoy themselves.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> sending you tons of healing energy daralene - get you back in the pink real quick. --- sam


From me too.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> As it's our 42nd wedding anniversary today, DH and I had an overnight at a hotel we love near Oban. It has really great food and the views down the loch are wonderful. I'll post a couple of photos that I got from the hotel website as they are better than anything I could take.We've just arrived back after a very enjoyable but wet 2 days and I've settled down to see what's been happening with you lot, because I left my iPad at home by mistake...and you've talked 20 pages! :shock: Better get reading...TTYL


Happy Anniversary Kate! I wish you many more. You live in a beautiful country. Thank you for sharing the photos.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:
 

> Daralene, good to see you. I sure hope you get to feeling better soon. I think it was wise to wait until you feel better to be around your Mom. Glad DH and sister didn't catch it and that it didn't hamper your having a good time.
> 
> My sister is about an hour away from arriving here so I may not be on much in the next few days. We've been known to go hoarse from talking so much.


Daralene, I agree, you made the right choice to make sure your Mom doesn't get the crud you have.

Jeanette, enjoy your visit with your family.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> The pump and dump went well... for DD lol. She was stunned to see how much she was able to pump out. No more "do I have enough" worries. Thank god she only had to do it for 24 hours.
> 
> On the other hand, DBGD was NOT amused and did not like the bottle at all. She was very glad to get back to the business of getting her feed the good old fashioned way.
> 
> ...


You are funny!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> But in Gerry's opinion, far better than a caesarian.


Certainly any unnecessary surgery is not a good thing, but with that long in labour could have easily meant that the baby was in distress, so it could have been a good thing. I am just glad that mom and baby are doing well, regardless.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> if i tried to flip a pancake into the air to turn over and then to flop down right where it left - we would have half cooks pancakes all over the stove - the counter and the floor. i can barely flip them over using a spatula.
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :lol: :lol: That would be me, also!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Congrats Julie, two precious babies for us to spoil.
> POLEDRA65 Yes the old Rumtopf is something else alright.
> So many uses too on , pancakes, ice cream, on cakes, puréed for dessert sauce, in fruit salads, steamed puddings, and if you're needing a lift have some on your breakfast cereal lol! The juice is a great liqueur too. I will post my poem I wrote about it near Christmas. It's called Rudolphs Rum Reviver. Cheers Fan


I will look forward to reading it!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> And, to add to the good news of today, I found out that the couple who had lost their little boy to leukemia have a new baby girl as of this morning! I am so very happy for them!
> 
> The cycle continues.


Wonderful news!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> can you phonetically spell her first name julie? --- sam


I would make it Fern.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Those poor children & the family, what a constant ordeal. It's so wonderful that the make a wish foundation gave them the trip. I hope they were well enough to enjoy their time there.
That vest sounds like what cystic fibrosis patients use.


pacer said:


> Just an update on Faith and Bella. Today Faith is not feeling well as she just received her immune system medication treatment. It wears her out. The family just returned from her Make a Wish trip to Disney. I found out a few days ago that Bella has had so many bouts with pneumonia that she has permanent lung damage and she isn't even 3 years old yet. She will be 3 next month. Bella has bronchomalacia which relates to her having a weakness in her cartilage support. She now has to wear an airway clearance vest system twice a day for 30 minutes each time. It look like a vest with "vacuum hoses" coming from the front. The vest is turned on and vibrates her whole body in the hopes that it will loosen up mucous in her airway. She does not drink much fluids and eats very little food so her body responds differently than ours do. She is almost completely tube fed. When the family traveled to Disney, they brought a nurse along to help with Bella's care. They had to bring all the tube feeding supplies as well as the airway clearance vest and clothing. Traveling takes a lot more planning for this family. I am so glad that they could take this trip as a family.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Greetings "family". Today has been a bit stressful. Just need to vent/share. Didn't get to bed unti 3 this morning (just couldn't sleep). At a little bit past 7:30 a.m. the phone rang; it was my DH who is/was hiking the Appalachian Trail trough part of North Carolina. The group he was with got about a mile ahead of him which hiking is about a hour. He started getting sick (thought it was food poisoning even though he had been treating the water.) He started vomiting nd became very weak. He couldn't even gather the strength to put his 1 man backpacking tent up. He lay down on his sleeping bag and pulled the ten over him and of course it rained really hard. He kept throwing up all nght (he said at least 8 times. NO ONE from the group bothered to walk back to check on him when he didn't show up at the campsite!!! He said at one point after vomiting his legs started jerking and he said he kept thinking that he should try to "call Gwen and tell her I lover her one more time befoe dying." (I start crying everytime I think of this). When it got light he left the tent on the trail too week to pack it up and made his was down to a forestry service road. After just a few minutes a man in a pick up truck pulled in and was dropping off two hiker. All Brantley could say was "Help." The man loaded Brantley into his truck and took him to his home about 15 minutes away. The man's wife gave him some carbon tablets since DH thought he had food poisoning and that is where he called me from. The man then said he would take him into the nearest town that had an Urgent Care clinic. It took close to 3 hours for me to get there and when I did they said he was suffering from dehydration, hypothermia, and exhaustion. I will forever be grateful to that man and his wife for helping Brantley. It of course was another almost 3 hour drive home but he is here and resting, drinking lots of clear liquids and eating popscicles. I am unbelieveably angry at the group. Oh...I did call his "friend's" wife when I was heading out initially to let her know what was happening and that IF she heard from her DH to let him know Brantley had left the trail. A bit later she called me back to say her DH had called to say they couldn't find Brantley. Thank you God for having sent that stranger to help my husband.
> 
> I'm going back and catch up on the KTP now.


Also saying thank you to God, for making sure Brantley was cared for! I was going to ask if he had left yet. I knew it would be soon. He will be in my prayers, as will you. Give them heck when they get back, for leaving him!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'll bet your sandals sell like hotcakes at the fete.


I agree!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> you trust your husband to buy you a washer? --- sam


 :lol: I phoned ahead & paid for it, he just had to pick it up. I'm sure the store manager was soo happy to see him :roll: he told them they should come with caster wheels so it's easier to get them in & out & a certificate to pay the recycle fee at the dump :roll: this one only lasted 8 years, the previous 25 yrs.not much choice of what to get that is really good. I asked the repairman what I could get that was going to last, he suggested a wash board :shock:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Here are a few pictures of this area I have taken in our travels. We took a wonderful trip to Sooke (Victoria) via Pt. Renfrew - it was beautiful with a wonderful, wild shoreline along the Strait of Juan de Fuca (closest place to Washington ) - It was a great day and we even passed a little town named Shirley -- We drove down from Cowichan Lake in the interior and then through the wilderness. Wonderful trees- we was FIVE bald eagles, one while we were stopped and looking toward the strait. He dived right into the ocean and came up with a fish - what a feeling that was.
> Two others were sitting on tall branches just looking around and the other one was soaring. We don't get bald eagles in Alberta although there are many golden eagles (the largest eagles in North America. It was such a lovely trip.
> ------
> The totems are found all around here. Hand carved by first peoples and some are hundreds of years old. Each totem tells a story.
> ...


Beautiful! I am so glad that you are able to get out and about again.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I saw June's sister blog this morning, a very nice tribute to her.it has stuck me as very strange to be so impacted by the death of someone I have never actually met, We have truly become friends through chatting without ever being face to face ( at least for me, other have met) my DH just doesn't " get it" he rolls his eyes when I talk about chatting with all of you.


So it isn't just me...


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Right now I think it will be best NOT to speak to them. Im afraid I would "turn the air blue" with the language I have had going on in my head about them. Irresponsible and Fools are most likely the nicest things I can say.
> quote=KateB]Oh *Gwen* what an ordeal for poor Brantley & for you too! I'm so glad you have got him back home safely and I would love to be a fly on the wall when you get to speak with those so called friends!


[/quote]

And they are that, for sure! I can hear you all the way up here. And it would be well deserved, no matter what you said to them, but perhaps best if you have to wait. What ever happened to the buddy system? Why would everyone in a group leave one person behind? Boggles the mind, and I am swearing right along with you.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> It makes him feel so good to be making some money to save for the things he wants. He doesn't want much in life, but nice to have money to get the few things he does. A few years ago I asked him what he was getting his dad and brother for Christmas. He said he didn't have any money. I offered to help and he told me that it was not the same. He wants to earn his own money which is a great attitude to have in life.


As I said before, you have raised them both well!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hope so Bonnie . I'm supposed to be knitting sandals but my head got turned by a lovely pair of Minnie Mouse shoes I saw on thewhoot site this morning but they were crochet so I decided to make my own knitted version so here I am so many hours later no sandals but two different half made Minnie Mouse shoes
> Sonja


 :-D


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> :lol: I phoned ahead & paid for it, he just had to pick it up. I'm sure the store manager was soo happy to see him :roll: he told them they should come with caster wheels so it's easier to get them in & out & a certificate to pay the recycle fee at the dump :roll: this one only lasted 8 years, the previous 25 yrs.not much choice of what to get that is really good. I asked the repairman what I could get that was going to last, he suggested a wash board :shock:


Isn't that just it? My mother got a new washer after at least 20 years and gave me her old one--I used it for 10 years and it was still working when I moved out of that house and left it behind. Meanwhile, the fridge we bought when we moved into this place only lasted about six. Ridiculous.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> I am not caught up yet, but want to share a few things.
> 
> First, I would like to congratulate Fan on the newest arrival into the family and wish others in her family a happy birthday this week. What a busy week you must be having.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for sharing Diana's blog with us. I am glad someone had a way to contact her, as well as June's DD.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> I watched a lady flip 3 eggs together last week and she didn't break one. I would have had them on the floor or the ceiling. :lol:


 :shock: I would have had them on the floor, or somewhere besides the pan!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Cathy, love your blanket, such pretty colours.
> 
> I've thrown supper together, the GKs love the tortellini dish I make, DH not so much ( I have a theory, if it's easy to make he won't like it) but I make it when the kids are here. I just cook the tortellini, mix with spaghetti sauce sauce, put it in a baking dish & top with mozzarella & Parmesan. Bake until the top is browned. Easy &'the kids can't get enough of it.
> We picked enough raspberries to ha raspberries & ice cream for dessert.
> ...


That sounds like a great dinner to me! My DH doesn't care how long or hard something is, as long as I cook!  There are only a few things I make that he doesn't care for, and I usually pull cabbage rolls out of the freezer if I am craving chicken paprikash. I am much pickier than he is!

I am feeling like you, as are most of us are here. However, it really doesn't surprise me that much. I have been on another forum for years, and we have lost quite a few over the years. Though June's passing has hit me harder than most of those have. My DH gets it to a point, as we have met many of my "internet friends". He always says he is just the chauffeur, but he doesn't complain too much about taking me to see someone when we are in the area. In fact, he took me to see Sam and Heidi today! As I may have to go to KAP with out him, we did a dry run today to make sure I wouldn't get lost! Can you tell I don't go far with out my DH? :-D And I like it that way!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Pacer, it's wonderful that Matthew can earn his own money with his art & that his brother is such a good influence.

Daralene, sorry you've had a cold & I think it was a good idea to stay away from your mom, no point in taking a chance in sharing it with her. I hope you are feeling better soon.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> Just an update on Faith and Bella. Today Faith is not feeling well as she just received her immune system medication treatment. It wears her out. The family just returned from her Make a Wish trip to Disney. I found out a few days ago that Bella has had so many bouts with pneumonia that she has permanent lung damage and she isn't even 3 years old yet. She will be 3 next month. Bella has bronchomalacia which relates to her having a weakness in her cartilage support. She now has to wear an airway clearance vest system twice a day for 30 minutes each time. It look like a vest with "vacuum hoses" coming from the front. The vest is turned on and vibrates her whole body in the hopes that it will loosen up mucous in her airway. She does not drink much fluids and eats very little food so her body responds differently than ours do. She is almost completely tube fed. When the family traveled to Disney, they brought a nurse along to help with Bella's care. They had to bring all the tube feeding supplies as well as the airway clearance vest and clothing. Traveling takes a lot more planning for this family. I am so glad that they could take this trip as a family.


The family continues to be in my prayers.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> :lol: I phoned ahead & paid for it, he just had to pick it up. I'm sure the store manager was soo happy to see him :roll: he told them they should come with caster wheels so it's easier to get them in & out & a certificate to pay the recycle fee at the dump :roll: this one only lasted 8 years, the previous 25 yrs.not much choice of what to get that is really good. I asked the repairman what I could get that was going to last, he suggested a wash board :shock:


Mine is about 9 by now. I had to stop and think what year DS graduated from high school. I got it the following winter. My "old ones" were purchased in 1991, when we bought this house. The only reason I replaced them was because the washer had picked up some kind of odor that I could not get rid of, and I won enough money to pay for them. I sold the washer, and was told there wasn't any odor in it. I still have the dryer, but it hasn't been run since, as I also replaced the dryer at the same time I did the washer.

The refrigerator that we bought in 1991 is still going strong, as is the freezer we bought in 1985! (God, please don't let them quit working, now that I have said how old they are!).


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> The pump and dump went well... for DD lol. She was stunned to see how much she was able to pump out. No more "do I have enough" worries. Thank god she only had to do it for 24 hours.
> 
> On the other hand, DBGD was NOT amused and did not like the bottle at all. She was very glad to get back to the business of getting her feed the good old fashioned way.
> 
> ...


exactly what i use to tell the girls and the granddaughters here - i want to live long enough to see or at least be able to watch if i am not. i told lexi when she is going through what she put her mother through you best believe i will be there saying "i told you so."

i do hope the tube removal goes well - sending her tons of healing energy to soon get her back in the pink. keep the humor flowing gigi --- sam

:lol: :lol:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

mother always used a washboard on wash days - collars and cuffs and stains got a good rub a dub on the board. she could really go at it - i tried once and lost all the skin on my knuckles. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> :lol: I phoned ahead & paid for it, he just had to pick it up. I'm sure the store manager was soo happy to see him :roll: he told them they should come with caster wheels so it's easier to get them in & out & a certificate to pay the recycle fee at the dump :roll: this one only lasted 8 years, the previous 25 yrs.not much choice of what to get that is really good. I asked the repairman what I could get that was going to last, he suggested a wash board :shock:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> I am not caught up yet, but want to share a few things.
> 
> First, I would like to congratulate Fan on the newest arrival into the family and wish others in her family a happy birthday this week. What a busy week you must be having.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link- good to see it but made me realise again that we have lost her and has me feeling very sad again.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I saw June's sister blog this morning, a very nice tribute to her.it has stuck me as very strange to be so impacted by the death of someone I have never actually met, We have truly become friends through chatting without ever being face to face ( at least for me, other have met) my DH just doesn't " get it" he rolls his eyes when I talk about chatting with all of you.


I have been sitting here thinking the very same thing- how odd to feel like this over someone I have never meet (and the same as when Charlotte died). How important people here are to me- and my family find it funny. 
Last night at our knitting group someone ws concerned aobut her daughter meeting someone who she 'met' online and being concerned and it being a bit odd. I had to admit that I have a number of friends who I hav emeet online first. Do remember the first time somone asked me how knew on the ladies and we looked at each other and said rather bemused through the internet!
But we don't even need to meet to feel that connection as we see here on the Tea Party.
I sometimes wonder if Fireball Dave has any idea what he started.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Just an update on Faith and Bella. Today Faith is not feeling well as she just received her immune system medication treatment. It wears her out. The family just returned from her Make a Wish trip to Disney. I found out a few days ago that Bella has had so many bouts with pneumonia that she has permanent lung damage and she isn't even 3 years old yet. She will be 3 next month. Bella has bronchomalacia which relates to her having a weakness in her cartilage support. She now has to wear an airway clearance vest system twice a day for 30 minutes each time. It look like a vest with "vacuum hoses" coming from the front. The vest is turned on and vibrates her whole body in the hopes that it will loosen up mucous in her airway. She does not drink much fluids and eats very little food so her body responds differently than ours do. She is almost completely tube fed. When the family traveled to Disney, they brought a nurse along to help with Bella's care. They had to bring all the tube feeding supplies as well as the airway clearance vest and clothing. Traveling takes a lot more planning for this family. I am so glad that they could take this trip as a family.


Hope they were able to enjpy th trip- but what a huge amount of organising it is for them. I wonder if the vest replaces the postural drainage and percussion we used to do?


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Reading all your comments folks some of you are very sad so I thought you might like some light hearted giggles.
As a precursor to my poem about Rumtopf I will explain how it came about and what it is. It's name comes from German meaning Rumpot and it's made in a jar of fruits, nuts preserved in sugar and alcohol. I wrote my poem to accompany Rumtopf I made to give as Christmas gifts to family and friends. So without further ado here goes. Enjoy.
RUDOLPHS RUM REVIVER written by Fan 2004.
Christmas was looming, and the elves were all gloomy
The reindeer were tired and stressed
They needed a tonic to revive their spirits
So they could perform at their best
Then Rudolph raided the pantry one night
And created a mixture to put them to rights
He put fruit and nuts with some rum and some spices
And the resulting taste was truly the nicest
Come Dasher, Dancer, Prancer and Vixen
Have a wee taste of my lovely elixir
You'll fly through the air with the greatest of ease
When you have a good munch on a couple of these
Santa came in and had a wee taste, and said 
Let's drain this jar, come on Christmas can wait
So they had a good feed on the apples and prunes
The rum and the spices put a spin on the room
The elves in the grotto
We're all getting blotto
Mrs Claus was thoroughly pissed
Comet and Cupid looking cross eyed and stupid
Seemed like Christmas was going to be missed
Donna and Blitzen passed out in the kitchen
Poor Rudolph was having a fit
Now Rudolphs stern warning to all those indulging
In a jar full of Christmas cheer
Just a bit at a time or you'll think you've been flying
With a team of sozzled Reindeer.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> mother always used a washboard on wash days - collars and cuffs and stains got a good rub a dub on the board. she could really go at it - i tried once and lost all the skin on my knuckles. --- sam


I have one hanging in my laundry room. My mom used one for about 6 months when I was in high school waiting on my step dad to fix her spin washer, she was a much better woman than me,I would have waited about 1 week :shock:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Hope they were able to enjpy th trip- but what a huge amount of organising it is for them. I wonder if the vest replaces the postural drainage and percussion we used to do?


I think so, my cousins son has one & I believe it replaces that. He has CF


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, healing energy dear friend.
Gwen, unconscionable to have hiking group separate. Glad DH is home safe and recovering.
DD and I went to lovely poetry reading tonight.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cute!


Fan said:


> Reading all your comments folks some of you are very sad so I thought you might like some light hearted giggles.
> As a precursor to my poem about Rumtopf I will explain how it came about and what it is. It's name comes from German meaning Rumpot and it's made in a jar of fruits, nuts preserved in sugar and alcohol. I wrote my poem to accompany Rumtopf I made to give as Christmas gifts to family and friends. So without further ado here goes. Enjoy.
> RUDOLPHS RUM REVIVER written by Fan 2004.
> Christmas was looming, and the elves were all gloomy
> ...


  :lol: :lol:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> I have been sitting here thinking the very same thing- how odd to feel like this over someone I have never meet (and the same as when Charlotte died). How important people here are to me- and my family find it funny.
> Last night at our knitting group someone ws concerned aobut her daughter meeting someone who she 'met' online and being concerned and it being a bit odd. I had to admit that I have a number of friends who I hav emeet online first. Do remember the first time somone asked me how knew on the ladies and we looked at each other and said rather bemused through the internet!
> But we don't even need to meet to feel that connection as we see here on the Tea Party.
> I sometimes wonder if Fireball Dave has any idea what he started.


Yes he does know what he started, I know this because I told him a long time ago.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Yes he does know what he started, I know this because I told him a long time ago.


How ar you, Caren. We haven't seen much of you lately. I hope all is well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> Sorry... I'm never answered the question. Yes, thank god she can nurse while on the antibiotics lol.
> 
> Gigi


Especially with DBGDs reaction to the bottle previously it makes it doubly good that she can keep feeding.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Those poor children & the family, what a constant ordeal. It's so wonderful that the make a wish foundation gave them the trip. I hope they were well enough to enjoy their time there.
> That vest sounds like what cystic fibrosis patients use.


And that sounds like an answer to my question- we did the postural drainage and percussion on them and the vest sounded like it would good instead. It was so hard doing it on toddlers trying to keep them still for so long!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> So it isn't just me...


no. Think a number of us might get similar response from out husbands


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Mine is about 9 by now. I had to stop and think what year DS graduated from high school. I got it the following winter. My "old ones" were purchased in 1991, when we bought this house. The only reason I replaced them was because the washer had picked up some kind of odor that I could not get rid of, and I won enough money to pay for them. I sold the washer, and was told there wasn't any odor in it. I still have the dryer, but it hasn't been run since, as I also replaced the dryer at the same time I did the washer.
> 
> The refrigerator that we bought in 1991 is still going strong, as is the freezer we bought in 1985! (God, please don't let them quit working, now that I have said how old they are!).


I considered saying how old my fridge was and thought it might jinx it! Slightly younger than yours I would say. Washin machine only about 6 months. Paid for an extended warranty so if it breaks down within 5 years it will be replaced- they won't even try to fix it. The freezer was second hand from somewhere- if it gives up we will just manage without it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Yes he does know what he started, I know this because I told him a long time ago.


Hope he knows how much so many of us appreciate what he started. Some of us will never forget him and his impact on our lives.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Greetings "family". Today has been a bit stressful. Just need to vent/share. Didn't get to bed unti 3 this morning (just couldn't sleep). At a little bit past 7:30 a.m. the phone rang; it was my DH who is/was hiking the Appalachian Trail trough part of North Carolina. The group he was with got about a mile ahead of him which hiking is about a hour. He started getting sick (thought it was food poisoning even though he had been treating the water.) He started vomiting nd became very weak. He couldn't even gather the strength to put his 1 man backpacking tent up. He lay down on his sleeping bag and pulled the ten over him and of course it rained really hard. He kept throwing up all nght (he said at least 8 times. NO ONE from the group bothered to walk back to check on him when he didn't show up at the campsite!!! He said at one point after vomiting his legs started jerking and he said he kept thinking that he should try to "call Gwen and tell her I lover her one more time befoe dying." (I start crying everytime I think of this). When it got light he left the tent on the trail too week to pack it up and made his was down to a forestry service road. After just a few minutes a man in a pick up truck pulled in and was dropping off two hiker. All Brantley could say was "Help." The man loaded Brantley into his truck and took him to his home about 15 minutes away. The man's wife gave him some carbon tablets since DH thought he had food poisoning and that is where he called me from. The man then said he would take him into the nearest town that had an Urgent Care clinic. It took close to 3 hours for me to get there and when I did they said he was suffering from dehydration, hypothermia, and exhaustion. I will forever be grateful to that man and his wife for helping Brantley. It of course was another almost 3 hour drive home but he is here and resting, drinking lots of clear liquids and eating popscicles. I am unbelieveably angry at the group. Oh...I did call his "friend's" wife when I was heading out initially to let her know what was happening and that IF she heard from her DH to let him know Brantley had left the trail. A bit later she called me back to say her DH had called to say they couldn't find Brantley. Thank you God for having sent that stranger to help my husband.
> 
> I'm going back and catch up on the KTP now.


What a nightmare! I'm so glad you have him home safe and sound now. How unbelievably thoughtless of his "friends" not to check back when they realised he wasn't with them.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I think it looks great.


Thanks.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> They do look pretty together, Cathy, hoping you get more time to concentrate!


Thankyou. I am liking it and it really isnt hard.

Honest, if I can learn to crochet... anyone can!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> :XD: :XD: Oh Lord, I'm with you on the laughing with legs crossed, hard to do though with the laptop on my lap. LOLOL!! But they will listen the next time that you tell them that a diaper might be in order.
> Prayers going up as I type.


RE Gigi.... Ditto :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> That is looking good Cathy . I like the colours you are using . Well done
> Sonja


Thanks Sonja and also thanks Kaye


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Sam, thank you so much for sharing your family happenings and recipes with us. I am sitting here in the hotel waiting for DH to wake up and take me to breakfast. He had a wonderful concert last night and loves the forum here as there is a lady here in Columbus who loves music and opens up her home to people for concerts. She charges for the tickets and then pays the musicians from this and the atmosphere is so wonderful. A very special time. He played some solo and then he likes to play with the local musicians here so he does trio music too. Tonight he plays with the Big Band or conducts, I'm not sure. LOL
> 
> I was supposed to take care of mom when we were done with the concerts but I came down with this horrible cold the night before my little sis arrived. I didn't catch it on time but I had Bill and her start taking the tonic and she didn't catch it at all and he got it but didn't get sick like I did. As a result, I won't be staying to take care of mom. Everyone says I will be fine but I am listening to myself this time and if mom caught this and died I couldn't live with myself. Best to be healthy when I see her as I think this is the same thing she had before that almost killed her.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that you caught a cold and couldnt spend some time with your mum. But you are right you surely dont want to chance her getting it. I am glad you had a good time with your sister.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> As it's our 42nd wedding anniversary today, DH and I had an overnight at a hotel we love near Oban. It has really great food and the views down the loch are wonderful. I'll post a couple of photos that I got from the hotel website as they are better than anything I could take.We've just arrived back after a very enjoyable but wet 2 days and I've settled down to see what's been happening with you lot, because I left my iPad at home by mistake...and you've talked 20 pages! :shock: Better get reading...TTYL


Happy Anniversary! Lovely that were able to get away for it even if it was wet.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Getting back into the routines- the house has been measured for the insulation- the ladies are turning up at times that suit them, but hopefully I will be able to bargain somewhat - Ringo loves his back patch, and his perch on the sofa. Done 6 minutes on the exercycle- nearly a mile. Tried to ring Gerry but she was out somewhere. Thanks Kate!
> ps., I've been wondering about *Daralene* sorry to hear you've had a bad cold, but DH concert sounds really great- what a wonderful Benefactor.


Great to hear that you are a bit closer to getting the insulation. :thumbup: And well done on the exercycle


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> And, to add to the good news of today, I found out that the couple who had lost their little boy to leukemia have a new baby girl as of this morning! I am so very happy for them!
> 
> The cycle continues.


How lovely for them. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh my goodness, Gwen, thank God he is safe.


Oh Gwen that is just appaling! How can a group just leave behind one person like that? Gosh he is sooo lucky that the man stopped and took him home then to get some medical help. Thank God for decent people.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> very nice looking


Why thank you. I am even impressed myself LOL


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'll bet your sandals sell like hotcakes at the fete.


Ditto... :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Thankyou. I am liking it and it really isnt hard.
> 
> Honest, if I can learn to crochet... anyone can!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Great to hear that you are a bit closer to getting the insulation. :thumbup: And well done on the exercycle


Thanks, Cathy!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Hope so Bonnie . I'm supposed to be knitting sandals but my head got turned by a lovely pair of Minnie Mouse shoes I saw on thewhoot site this morning but they were crochet so I decided to make my own knitted version so here I am so many hours later no sandals but two different half made Minnie Mouse shoes
> Sonja


Wow, good for you. Be sure to post photos on here for us!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

budasha said:


> I watched a lady flip 3 eggs together last week and she didn't break one. I would have had them on the floor or the ceiling. :lol:


 :shock: Me too! LOL


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Great photos *Shirley*! I was particularly interested to hear that there's a Port Renfrew over there as I was born and brought up in Renfrew, Scotland. I presume a Renfrewite (or whatever they would be called? :shock: ) must have settled over there. BTW Renfrew comes from Arron- frew which means at the side of the River Arron which is now known as the River Clyde.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Cathy, love your blanket, such pretty colours.
> 
> I've thrown supper together, the GKs love the tortellini dish I make, DH not so much ( I have a theory, if it's easy to make he won't like it) but I make it when the kids are here. I just cook the tortellini, mix with spaghetti sauce sauce, put it in a baking dish & top with mozzarella & Parmesan. Bake until the top is browned. Easy &'the kids can't get enough of it.
> We picked enough raspberries to ha raspberries & ice cream for dessert.
> ...


Thanks Bonnie, I am liking how it is working up quickly (when I am doing it that is LOL)

I fully agree with you about feeling the loss of June. Even though most of us havent met each other, I still really feel part of this TP family. We chat mostly every day and it makes us all close.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

budasha said:


> So sad that this family has so much heart break. I am glad that Bella and Faith were able to go to Disney and I hope that even with their illnesses that they were able to enjoy themselves.


Ditto from me also.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> :lol: I phoned ahead & paid for it, he just had to pick it up. I'm sure the store manager was soo happy to see him :roll: he told them they should come with caster wheels so it's easier to get them in & out & a certificate to pay the recycle fee at the dump :roll: this one only lasted 8 years, the previous 25 yrs.not much choice of what to get that is really good. I asked the repairman what I could get that was going to last, he suggested a wash board :shock:


Well at least the repair man was honest. :shock: :roll: Fridges and washing machines are not made to last any more thats for sure.

We have whitegoods collectors who will come to the house and take away whitegoods.... fridges, washing machines etc for FREE. The one I have used locally was brilliant.... 2 guys came and removed it for me no problems at all.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I saw June's sister blog this morning, a very nice tribute to her.it has stuck me as very strange to be so impacted by the death of someone I have never actually met, We have truly become friends through chatting without ever being face to face ( at least for me, other have met) my DH just doesn't " get it" he rolls his eyes when I talk about chatting with all of you.


I know exactly what you mean Bonnie and my DH doesn't get it either! He couldn't understand why I would cry over the death of someone I hadn't met.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

pacer said:


> Just an update on Faith and Bella. Today Faith is not feeling well as she just received her immune system medication treatment. It wears her out. The family just returned from her Make a Wish trip to Disney. I found out a few days ago that Bella has had so many bouts with pneumonia that she has permanent lung damage and she isn't even 3 years old yet. She will be 3 next month. Bella has bronchomalacia which relates to her having a weakness in her cartilage support. She now has to wear an airway clearance vest system twice a day for 30 minutes each time. It look like a vest with "vacuum hoses" coming from the front. The vest is turned on and vibrates her whole body in the hopes that it will loosen up mucous in her airway. She does not drink much fluids and eats very little food so her body responds differently than ours do. She is almost completely tube fed. When the family traveled to Disney, they brought a nurse along to help with Bella's care. They had to bring all the tube feeding supplies as well as the airway clearance vest and clothing. Traveling takes a lot more planning for this family. I am so glad that they could take this trip as a family.


Lovely to hear of some good times for this family to share.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

No, I didn't take any knitting with me Sam as it was only a one night stay. Jura and Mull are both islands which are part of the Inner Hebrides (heb-red-ees) Where we were staying was just south of Oban which is on the map. Also if you can find Ardrossan (on the west coast mainland, just across from the Isle of Arran) you might see me waving to you just about an eighth of an inch along the coast to the north! :lol:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Great poem *Fan*!


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

gwinnie, is that your daughter or you with the two toned hair, very cute.?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> I considered saying how old my fridge was and thought it might jinx it! Slightly younger than yours I would say. Washin machine only about 6 months. Paid for an extended warranty so if it breaks down within 5 years it will be replaced- they won't even try to fix it. The freezer was second hand from somewhere- if it gives up we will just manage without it.


I'm the same about mentioning my 37 year old freezer! I thought it was finished last year when it stopped working and emptied water all over the floor whilst I was away with the girls....turned out DH left the kitchen tap running whilst he answered the door (you can't expect a man to do two things at once :roll: )....the sink overflowed...he got his pond vacuum in to mop up the water...pond vacuum blew up & tripped one of the power switches....power went out to the freezer....next day DH notices the puddle & phones me to report that the freezer has 'died'.....I can't hear him properly as Luke had adjusted the volume on my phone, and am panicking as to who exactly has died! Sorted out eventually that it was only the freezer and now want to kill DH for the fright I got....instruct him what to do with the food in the now defunct freezer. Arriving home that night & finding out the whole flood story, I ask, "Did a fuse blow?" and watch a light come on in his head...tries the fuse box and Voila....freezer switches back on! Oh, and between times he had phoned the company and complained that the pond vacuum (which was brand new) wasn't working & they said they would send him a new one....plugged in the old vacuum to another socket and guess what?...it worked! Men! :roll:


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

just popping in again, lurking............
oldest neice, (parents and i raised both girls,) she has been in hosp. since came in fri nite, severe pain in right side, also scheduled to do surgery on left leg, same as done on other leg for blood clots, is 40 yrs old and has veins of a 70 yr old dr said. so we thought surgery was yesterday, got her down and preped, and surgeon was called away to a emergency, car wreck and someone was about to loose an arm, so i was proud he was able to go help, we can wait, they had 2 surgeons working on the person at same time. so she is now scheduled for wed. so i am gonna take her a breakfast biscuit and visit with her till mom comes to stay, she has been staying the nites with her, but went home last night, as we felt for one night since they were controling her pain so well, she coudl handle it alone one nite and let mom sleep in her bed. i am the day person  later


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> i saw those on the whoot - will you show a picture of yours please. --- sam


Here is a picture of what I have done so far . The shoe is more cerise in colour than shows in the picture . To be honest I think the frill ruined a nice shoe I managed to make, but I will finish it to see what it looks like with ears and a bow . That is if I can figure out how to knit a pair of ears to fit on the shoe 😄
Then I think I will make them again without the frill 
Sonja


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, hope DH is better.
Kate, thank you for map, very interesting. I did find Jura.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Reading all your comments folks some of you are very sad so I thought you might like some light hearted giggles.
> As a precursor to my poem about Rumtopf I will explain how it came about and what it is. It's name comes from German meaning Rumpot and it's made in a jar of fruits, nuts preserved in sugar and alcohol. I wrote my poem to accompany Rumtopf I made to give as Christmas gifts to family and friends. So without further ado here goes. Enjoy.
> RUDOLPHS RUM REVIVER written by Fan 2004.
> Christmas was looming, and the elves were all gloomy
> ...


Thank you for sharing this! It did bring a smile!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> just popping in again, lurking............
> oldest neice, (parents and i raised both girls,) she has been in hosp. since came in fri nite, severe pain in right side, also scheduled to do surgery on left leg, same as done on other leg for blood clots, is 40 yrs old and has veins of a 70 yr old dr said. so we thought surgery was yesterday, got her down and preped, and surgeon was called away to a emergency, car wreck and someone was about to loose an arm, so i was proud he was able to go help, we can wait, they had 2 surgeons working on the person at same time. so she is now scheduled for wed. so i am gonna take her a breakfast biscuit and visit with her till mom comes to stay, she has been staying the nites with her, but went home last night, as we felt for one night since they were controling her pain so well, she coudl handle it alone one nite and let mom sleep in her bed. i am the day person  later


Prayers for your DN


----------



## Onthewingsofadove (Feb 10, 2013)

[quoBeautiful work Julie.
te=Lurker 2]Accidentally posted these to last week:- 
the bonnet and Gown[/quote]


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> just popping in again, lurking............
> oldest neice, (parents and i raised both girls,) she has been in hosp. since came in fri nite, severe pain in right side, also scheduled to do surgery on left leg, same as done on other leg for blood clots, is 40 yrs old and has veins of a 70 yr old dr said. so we thought surgery was yesterday, got her down and preped, and surgeon was called away to a emergency, car wreck and someone was about to loose an arm, so i was proud he was able to go help, we can wait, they had 2 surgeons working on the person at same time. so she is now scheduled for wed. so i am gonna take her a breakfast biscuit and visit with her till mom comes to stay, she has been staying the nites with her, but went home last night, as we felt for one night since they were controling her pain so well, she coudl handle it alone one nite and let mom sleep in her bed. i am the day person  later


Hope all goes well with your niece's surgery tomorrow.


----------



## Onthewingsofadove (Feb 10, 2013)

I have made Rumtopf every year for at least the last twentyand the fun thing is that each year it will be different because there are so many variables in the making. You will enjoy this. Thank you Fan for posting this recipie

here's the basic recipe for making Rumtopf which is German for rum pot.Take a large Kilner type wire top jar, at least two litre capacity. to every 500gms or pound,of fresh fruits of choice, add 500gms of white or brown sugar. Cut your fruits into bite size pieces, removing stones from larger fruits, but don't peel them. Fill your jar up with fruits and sugar, then add some spices if you wish, e.g. Nutmeg cinnamon. Then fill the jar with alcohol of choice, rum, brandy whiskey, gin, vodka. Making sure fruits are covered. Make sure fruits are dry and no water is on them beforehand. You can also do it with dried fruits and nuts, think liquid Christmas cake. Seal the jar and put away, in dark place shaking now and then to dissolve sugar, leave at least six months before using, it's great over ice cream, fruit salads etc, and juice is high octane so not too much at a time. Sometimes I purée it for a dessert sauce. You can use just one type of fruit or several of choice, experiment with flavours over to you. Fan[/quote]


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan, love your Rumtopf poem


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> Hope he knows how much so many of us appreciate what he started. Some of us will never forget him and his impact on our lives.


I enjoyed his posts. Wonder how he and the boys are.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Onthewingsofadove said:


> [quoBeautiful work Julie.
> te=Lurker 2]Accidentally posted these to last week:-
> the bonnet and Gown


[/quote]

Lovely to see you here- usually you're on facebook! And thanks!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I love your poem. Delightful!


Fan said:


> Reading all your comments folks some of you are very sad so I thought you might like some light hearted giggles.
> As a precursor to my poem about Rumtopf I will explain how it came about and what it is. It's name comes from German meaning Rumpot and it's made in a jar of fruits, nuts preserved in sugar and alcohol. I wrote my poem to accompany Rumtopf I made to give as Christmas gifts to family and friends. So without further ado here goes. Enjoy.
> RUDOLPHS RUM REVIVER written by Fan 2004.
> Christmas was looming, and the elves were all gloomy
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

It's me.


Southern Gal said:


> gwinnie, is that your daughter or you with the two toned hair, very cute.?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Interesting....but I do agree I think without the firll will look better.


Swedenme said:


> Here is a picture of what I have done so far . The shoe is more cerise in colour than shows in the picture . To be honest I think the frill ruined a nice shoe I managed to make, but I will finish it to see what it looks like with ears and a bow . That is if I can figure out how to knit a pair of ears to fit on the shoe 😄
> Then I think I will make them again without the frill
> Sonja


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Joy. He is better this morning. Still eatting light foods. His "friend" called to say they went back and got his tent and sleeping bag and that they had left the trail also and were at an uncle's home in NC. Quite frankly I'm glad they are okay but really don't care beyond that. I think they possibly are feeling a bit of guilt which they should (the fools).


sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, hope DH is better.
> Kate, thank you for map, very interesting. I did find Jura.


----------



## Onthewingsofadove (Feb 10, 2013)

[I saw Barbs notice on Facebook. We will all miss her so much. She was always so up beat and kind. RIP June and many prayers for her lovely family. 
quyote=RookieRetiree]I'm so sorry to be the bearer of this very sad news from June's daughter's posting on Facebook:

"To all Mama's friends, she has gone home to Jesus. She went pretty peacefully about 11:30pm Saturday night."

Rest with Jesus, Sweet June!

If anyone has June's address, could you PM me with it as I'd like to send a sympathy card. I miss her so much already.[/quote]


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Joy. He is better this morning. Still eatting light foods. His "friend" called to say they went back and got his tent and sleeping bag and that they had left the trail also and were at an uncle's home in NC. Quite frankly I'm glad they are okay but really don't care beyond that. I think they possibly are feeling a bit of guilt which they should (the fools).


Glad to hear that your husband is much better this morning. With "friends" like that your DH doesn't need any enemies, that's for sure. They need a responsible adult with them if that is what they think they should do when a member of their party is ill. My Mum would've said they were"daft as a brush" .


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> And that sounds like an answer to my question- we did the postural drainage and percussion on them and the vest sounded like it would good instead. It was so hard doing it on toddlers trying to keep them still for so long!


I think those were quite new when my cousins son was young so not provided by our healthcare, thats about 10 or 12 yrs ago, and Telemiracle bought him one, I think about $6000. She said it made such a difference in the time spent on his treatments each day. I think they got it when he was 4 or 5. I've not seen one work.
Was it CF that your sisters had?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Great photos *Shirley*! I was particularly interested to hear that there's a Port Renfrew over there as I was born and brought up in Renfrew, Scotland. I presume a Renfrewite (or whatever they would be called? :shock: ) must have settled over there. BTW Renfrew comes from Arron- frew which means at the side of the River Arron which is now known as the River Clyde.


I think if you looked on a map of Canada, you would be amazed by how many places have the same names as places in the UK. I have seen many places with names I have heard on here & in history. Near where I was born in Ontario is "The Bruce" peninsula, which I learned by watching Braveheart is from Scotish history


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> No, I didn't take any knitting with me Sam as it was only a one night stay. Jura and Mull are both islands which are part of the Inner Hebrides (heb-red-ees) Where we were staying was just south of Oban which is on the map. Also if you can find Ardrossan (on the west coast mainland, just across from the Isle of Arran) you might see me waving to you just about an eighth of an inch along the coast to the north! :lol:


Another familiar name, There is an Ardrossan near Edmonton.
I also see on the map Aberdeen is near Saskatoon & there is a Perth & Fort William in Ontario, probably several more I didn't notice.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sounds funny when you tell it but I'm sure it wasn't at the time.



KateB said:


> I'm the same about mentioning my 37 year old freezer! I thought it was finished last year when it stopped working and emptied water all over the floor whilst I was away with the girls....turned out DH left the kitchen tap running whilst he answered the door (you can't expect a man to do two things at once :roll: )....the sink overflowed...he got his pond vacuum in to mop up the water...pond vacuum blew up & tripped one of the power switches....power went out to the freezer....next day DH notices the puddle & phones me to report that the freezer has 'died'.....I can't hear him properly as Luke had adjusted the volume on my phone, and am panicking as to who exactly has died! Sorted out eventually that it was only the freezer and now want to kill DH for the fright I got....instruct him what to do with the food in the now defunct freezer. Arriving home that night & finding out the whole flood story, I ask, "Did a fuse blow?" and watch a light come on in his head...tries the fuse box and Voila....freezer switches back on! Oh, and between times he had phoned the company and complained that the pond vacuum (which was brand new) wasn't working & they said they would send him a new one....plugged in the old vacuum to another socket and guess what?...it worked! Men! :roll:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I hope the surgery is over soon & she finds relief from all the pain. Poor woman. Hope you & your mom get some rest too.



Southern Gal said:


> just popping in again, lurking............
> oldest neice, (parents and i raised both girls,) she has been in hosp. since came in fri nite, severe pain in right side, also scheduled to do surgery on left leg, same as done on other leg for blood clots, is 40 yrs old and has veins of a 70 yr old dr said. so we thought surgery was yesterday, got her down and preped, and surgeon was called away to a emergency, car wreck and someone was about to loose an arm, so i was proud he was able to go help, we can wait, they had 2 surgeons working on the person at same time. so she is now scheduled for wed. so i am gonna take her a breakfast biscuit and visit with her till mom comes to stay, she has been staying the nites with her, but went home last night, as we felt for one night since they were controling her pain so well, she coudl handle it alone one nite and let mom sleep in her bed. i am the day person  later


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Joy. He is better this morning. Still eatting light foods. His "friend" called to say they went back and got his tent and sleeping bag and that they had left the trail also and were at an uncle's home in NC. Quite frankly I'm glad they are okay but really don't care beyond that. I think they possibly are feeling a bit of guilt which they should (the fools).


They should definitely feel bad, I still can't believe they wouldn't look for him that evening when he didn't show up to camp with them. Totally nuts!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sonja, the little shoes look cute, but I agree, maybe better minus the ruffle. Be sure to show us when you are done.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Greetings "family". Today has been a bit stressful. Just need to vent/share. Didn't get to bed unti 3 this morning (just couldn't sleep). At a little bit past 7:30 a.m. the phone rang; it was my DH who is/was hiking the Appalachian Trail trough part of North Carolina. The group he was with got about a mile ahead of him which hiking is about a hour. He started getting sick (thought it was food poisoning even though he had been treating the water.) He started vomiting nd became very weak. He couldn't even gather the strength to put his 1 man backpacking tent up. He lay down on his sleeping bag and pulled the ten over him and of course it rained really hard. He kept throwing up all nght (he said at least 8 times. NO ONE from the group bothered to walk back to check on him when he didn't show up at the campsite!!! He said at one point after vomiting his legs started jerking and he said he kept thinking that he should try to "call Gwen and tell her I lover her one more time befoe dying." (I start crying everytime I think of this). When it got light he left the tent on the trail too week to pack it up and made his was down to a forestry service road. After just a few minutes a man in a pick up truck pulled in and was dropping off two hiker. All Brantley could say was "Help." The man loaded Brantley into his truck and took him to his home about 15 minutes away. The man's wife gave him some carbon tablets since DH thought he had food poisoning and that is where he called me from. The man then said he would take him into the nearest town that had an Urgent Care clinic. It took close to 3 hours for me to get there and when I did they said he was suffering from dehydration, hypothermia, and exhaustion. I will forever be grateful to that man and his wife for helping Brantley. It of course was another almost 3 hour drive home but he is here and resting, drinking lots of clear liquids and eating popscicles. I am unbelieveably angry at the group. Oh...I did call his "friend's" wife when I was heading out initially to let her know what was happening and that IF she heard from her DH to let him know Brantley had left the trail. A bit later she called me back to say her DH had called to say they couldn't find Brantley. Thank you God for having sent that stranger to help my husband.
> 
> I'm going back and catch up on the KTP now.


Thank goodness he is going to be okay, I can't believe they never went back until morning, what on earth were they thinking, or I guess they weren't thinking. I would definitely caution against going with that particular group again, friend or no friend. 
Laptop shutdown partway through my reply, so I hope that today Brantley is doing much much better. HUGS!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Thank you Mary for posting the blog site, I will be going there and visiting quite a bit, I'm sure.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Just an update on Faith and Bella. Today Faith is not feeling well as she just received her immune system medication treatment. It wears her out. The family just returned from her Make a Wish trip to Disney. I found out a few days ago that Bella has had so many bouts with pneumonia that she has permanent lung damage and she isn't even 3 years old yet. She will be 3 next month. Bella has bronchomalacia which relates to her having a weakness in her cartilage support. She now has to wear an airway clearance vest system twice a day for 30 minutes each time. It look like a vest with "vacuum hoses" coming from the front. The vest is turned on and vibrates her whole body in the hopes that it will loosen up mucous in her airway. She does not drink much fluids and eats very little food so her body responds differently than ours do. She is almost completely tube fed. When the family traveled to Disney, they brought a nurse along to help with Bella's care. They had to bring all the tube feeding supplies as well as the airway clearance vest and clothing. Traveling takes a lot more planning for this family. I am so glad that they could take this trip as a family.


I am so glad that they were all able to go on the trip, I'm sure that the logistics were a pain to plan, but hopefully the make a wish took care of planning most of it. I sure hope that all the children had a wonderful time as well as mom and dad. I hope that the vest does the job for Bella, helping to clear her airway.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> The pump and dump went well... for DD lol. She was stunned to see how much she was able to pump out. No more "do I have enough" worries. Thank god she only had to do it for 24 hours.
> 
> On the other hand, DBGD was NOT amused and did not like the bottle at all. She was very glad to get back to the business of getting her feed the good old fashioned way.
> 
> ...


 I used to tell Christopher that I hoped he had twins just like him until it was brought to my attention that his poor wife might not deserve it, lol, so it went to hoping he had one just like him. But, twins do run in our family... LOL!
You DBGD sounds like she's going to be a lot of fun.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Another familiar name, There is an Ardrossan near Edmonton.
> I also see on the map Aberdeen is near Saskatoon & there is a Perth & Fort William in Ontario, probably several more I didn't notice.


And I used to live near Aberdeen, Kentucky!

Glad Brantley is on the mend, and sending good thoughts for the youg lady's upcoming surgery. Daralene, I hope your cold is gone soon as well--summer colds seem to be the worst!

I've been sneezing like a fiend lately and having itchy eyes. It's not spring or fall...so I hope I have not developed a new allergy. Never had a one until I moved to this place--think it's telling me to get out! :roll:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Laptop shutdown partway through my reply, so I hope that today Brantley is doing much much better. HUGS!!


Mine did too. I thought it was my machine.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> :lol: I phoned ahead & paid for it, he just had to pick it up. I'm sure the store manager was soo happy to see him :roll: he told them they should come with caster wheels so it's easier to get them in & out & a certificate to pay the recycle fee at the dump :roll: this one only lasted 8 years, the previous 25 yrs.not much choice of what to get that is really good. I asked the repairman what I could get that was going to last, he suggested a wash board :shock:


 That's what I would do, otherwise DH would probably bring home a washboard. :?

It is sad though that nothing is made to last, I think because they would rather you bought new so that they make more money in the short run, than making money in the long run through parts and service fees. We are indeed turning into a throw-away society, its is very very sad, especially as things cost far more than they are worth, with as short a lifespan as most appliances have now-a-days.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> So it isn't just me...


No, definitely not just you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> So it isn't just me...


No, definitely not just you.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> No, definitely not just you.


And I think he has forgotten that *we* met online first and had to like each other well enough to meet in person...ha. I know also that distance is the only thing that does keep me from meeting y'all in person! Look at how the KAP has developed! Still hoping for next year! :mrgreen:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> I have been sitting here thinking the very same thing- how odd to feel like this over someone I have never meet (and the same as when Charlotte died). How important people here are to me- and my family find it funny.
> Last night at our knitting group someone ws concerned aobut her daughter meeting someone who she 'met' online and being concerned and it being a bit odd. I had to admit that I have a number of friends who I hav emeet online first. Do remember the first time somone asked me how knew on the ladies and we looked at each other and said rather bemused through the internet!
> But we don't even need to meet to feel that connection as we see here on the Tea Party.
> I sometimes wonder if Fireball Dave has any idea what he started.


I have been thinking about Charlottes DH Rick and hoping that he is doing well, he and Pontuf, and wondering if anyone has kept in touch with him. 
I hope that he knows.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Reading all your comments folks some of you are very sad so I thought you might like some light hearted giggles.
> As a precursor to my poem about Rumtopf I will explain how it came about and what it is. It's name comes from German meaning Rumpot and it's made in a jar of fruits, nuts preserved in sugar and alcohol. I wrote my poem to accompany Rumtopf I made to give as Christmas gifts to family and friends. So without further ado here goes. Enjoy.
> RUDOLPHS RUM REVIVER written by Fan 2004.
> Christmas was looming, and the elves were all gloomy
> ...


 :XD: 
That was very good!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have one hanging in my laundry room. My mom used one for about 6 months when I was in high school waiting on my step dad to fix her spin washer, she was a much better woman than me,I would have waited about 1 week :shock:


I think I'd have used the washboard on him after day one, to prod him into getting the spin washer fixed much faster, a much better woman than me for sure.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Yes he does know what he started, I know this because I told him a long time ago.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Good Morning Caren!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I think that I've caught Cashmergmas' cold, I started medicating right away so hopefully it will pass as quickly as it came on. Don't feel bad, just a bit achy, and a cold sore on my lip the size of Texas, looks like I have had lip implants. :roll:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> just popping in again, lurking............
> oldest neice, (parents and i raised both girls,) she has been in hosp. since came in fri nite, severe pain in right side, also scheduled to do surgery on left leg, same as done on other leg for blood clots, is 40 yrs old and has veins of a 70 yr old dr said. so we thought surgery was yesterday, got her down and preped, and surgeon was called away to a emergency, car wreck and someone was about to loose an arm, so i was proud he was able to go help, we can wait, they had 2 surgeons working on the person at same time. so she is now scheduled for wed. so i am gonna take her a breakfast biscuit and visit with her till mom comes to stay, she has been staying the nites with her, but went home last night, as we felt for one night since they were controling her pain so well, she coudl handle it alone one nite and let mom sleep in her bed. i am the day person  later


Glad that they are able to control her pain at least. I hope that they were able to save the persons arm in the accident. 
Hopefully tomorrow, they will be able to get your niece all fixed up and she'll be right as rain in no time.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here is a picture of what I have done so far . The shoe is more cerise in colour than shows in the picture . To be honest I think the frill ruined a nice shoe I managed to make, but I will finish it to see what it looks like with ears and a bow . That is if I can figure out how to knit a pair of ears to fit on the shoe 😄
> Then I think I will make them again without the frill
> Sonja


Those are adorable, I think with or without the frill, they will be awesome!!
And you keep saying that you aren't a designer, I say you definitely are. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Thankfully, David more or less understands, he knows how much time I spend with you all. 
And he always appreciates all the prayers for his safety.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, with a page of mostly me posting, now that I'm caught up, I guess I ought to get up and do something, at least go get a second cuppa. 
Have a great day y'all.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I think that I've caught Cashmergmas' cold, I started medicating right away so hopefully it will pass as quickly as it came on. Don't feel bad, just a bit achy, and a cold sore on my lip the size of Texas, looks like I have had lip implants. :roll:


Hope you get over it quickly.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Quick post. Those of you who are on face book with me may have seen a post I shared about a car that went thru a house. I just found out it is a cousins house. She is DD's age, their boys are the same age. They just had a baby about 4-6 months ago. Debbie was sitting on the couch with the kids and her nephew. Debbie was killed instantly. The baby was in his seat and ended up under the car. His big brother could hear him and pulled him free. The older boys only had minor injuries. The baby was taken to Cleveland with non life threatening injuries but we don't know how bad. Please pray for them.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Quick post. Those of you who are on face book with me may have seen a post I shared about a car that went thru a house. I just found out it is a cousins house. She is DD's age, their boys are the same age. They just had a baby about 4-6 months ago. Debbie was sitting on the couch with the kids and her nephew. Debbie was killed instantly. The baby was in his seat and ended up under the car. His big brother could hear him and pulled him free. The older boys only had minor injuries. The baby was taken to Cleveland with non life threatening injuries but we don't know how bad. Please pray for them.


That is so terrible. Prayers for the family.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Quick post. Those of you who are on face book with me may have seen a post I shared about a car that went thru a house. I just found out it is a cousins house. She is DD's age, their boys are the same age. They just had a baby about 4-6 months ago. Debbie was sitting on the couch with the kids and her nephew. Debbie was killed instantly. The baby was in his seat and ended up under the car. His big brother could hear him and pulled him free. The older boys only had minor injuries. The baby was taken to Cleveland with non life threatening injuries but we don't know how bad. Please pray for them.


Oh Dear God, prayers for sure, thank goodness that the older boys are okay and were able to pull the baby free. I'm glad that she didn't suffer, but those poor children, to lose their mom that way and to see it all happen.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Joy. He is better this morning. Still eatting light foods. His "friend" called to say they went back and got his tent and sleeping bag and that they had left the trail also and were at an uncle's home in NC. Quite frankly I'm glad they are okay but really don't care beyond that. I think they possibly are feeling a bit of guilt which they should (the fools).


So glad that he is doing better today. I will keep my opinion of the others to myself, as the way I am feeling right now, I could get quite nasty.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi all, It's early Wednesday morning here, just woke up and reading your messages. Thank you re my poem, it's just a little fun thing I do from time to time.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Onthewingsofadove, That's great that you make Rumtopf. It's always interesting to sample the different flavours combinations each brew ends up tasting.. I often make it using just one fruit. I love the cherrys in brandy, and apricots in drambuie, Which fruits do you use? Would like to compare methods with you.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Tami, my prayers for all the family in this tragedy.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I have been thinking about Charlottes DH Rick and hoping that he is doing well, he and Pontuf, and wondering if anyone has kept in touch with him.
> I hope that he knows.


I heard from Rick just a couple of days ago- but he never says much about himself.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> That is so terrible. Prayers for the family.


from me too.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

pacer said:


> Just an update on Faith and Bella. Today Faith is not feeling well as she just received her immune system medication treatment. It wears her out. The family just returned from her Make a Wish trip to Disney. I found out a few days ago that Bella has had so many bouts with pneumonia that she has permanent lung damage and she isn't even 3 years old yet. She will be 3 next month. Bella has bronchomalacia which relates to her having a weakness in her cartilage support. She now has to wear an airway clearance vest system twice a day for 30 minutes each time. It look like a vest with "vacuum hoses" coming from the front. The vest is turned on and vibrates her whole body in the hopes that it will loosen up mucous in her airway. She does not drink much fluids and eats very little food so her body responds differently than ours do. She is almost completely tube fed. When the family traveled to Disney, they brought a nurse along to help with Bella's care. They had to bring all the tube feeding supplies as well as the airway clearance vest and clothing. Traveling takes a lot more planning for this family. I am so glad that they could take this trip as a family.


thank you for that update Mary. I'm so pleased those little girls got their trip to Disney. My, but what a lot of planning and organisation must go into going anywhere with them. I'm sure they enjoyed themselves and it was worth it in the end just to see their happy smiling faces.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Well at least the repair man was honest. :shock: :roll: Fridges and washing machines are not made to last any more thats for sure.
> 
> We have whitegoods collectors who will come to the house and take away whitegoods.... fridges, washing machines etc for FREE. The one I have used locally was brilliant.... 2 guys came and removed it for me no problems at all.


Round here if you put an old fridge, washing machine or any other white goods out in the front garden, before long someone will come along and just pick it up and take it away!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Round here if you put an old fridge, washing machine or any other white goods out in the front garden, before long someone will come along and just pick it up and take it away!


We get a couple of are they called scrap dealers now not sure , but one still shouts rag bone or that what it has always sounded like to me , any way they still come round and collect lots of things


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> I think I'd have used the washboard on him after day one, to prod him into getting the spin washer fixed much faster, a much better woman than me for sure.


Never mind using the washboard to prod him, I think he'd have been wearing it if he was mine!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> We get a couple of are they called scrap dealers now not sure , but one still shouts rag bone or that what it has always sounded like to me , any way they still come round and collect lots of things


I think these people must take stuff somewhere where they can get a few quid for scrap metal.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

thewren said:


> just read on "spittelfields life" a really terrific blog i read daily and just wondered if any of you brits had ever seen the counting of the swans on the thames - i had the title but goofed and now i don't. but it was about the group of men that have the job - it was handed down from father to son - since the 1400's. they catch the swans - and instead of marking their bills as they used to they now ring them - check them healthwise and send those that need it to a swan sanctuary and then returned where they were taken out of the water. quite an interesting article.
> 
> hot and humid today - blue skies with a few whispy clouds - think heidi is going to take the boys swimming at katie's this afternoon.
> 
> ...


It's known as "Swan Upping" Sam. It takes place every year at this time, along the whole length of the Thames. It happens here in my town as we are a Thames riverside town. All the swans on the River Thames legally belong to the Queen. If you shoot one you will be beheaded (no just kidding), but it is against the law to harm them, though they are saying the numbers are down this year and they blame kids with air rifles.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Can't get a good picture of my Minnie Mouse shoe but here it is . I've attached ears and a bow and shortened the frill but it doesn't look like a frill now but I'm more happy with it especially for a first attempt 
Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

both june and charlotte were always so cheerful - never a negative word on their posts - it feels like the light is a little dimmer with them gone. --- sam



darowil said:


> I have been sitting here thinking the very same thing- how odd to feel like this over someone I have never meet (and the same as when Charlotte died). How important people here are to me- and my family find it funny.
> Last night at our knitting group someone ws concerned aobut her daughter meeting someone who she 'met' online and being concerned and it being a bit odd. I had to admit that I have a number of friends who I hav emeet online first. Do remember the first time somone asked me how knew on the ladies and we looked at each other and said rather bemused through the internet!
> But we don't even need to meet to feel that connection as we see here on the Tea Party.
> I sometimes wonder if Fireball Dave has any idea what he started.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is marvelous fan - indeed a picker-upper. made me laugh and smile. --- sam



Fan said:


> Reading all your comments folks some of you are very sad so I thought you might like some light hearted giggles.
> As a precursor to my poem about Rumtopf I will explain how it came about and what it is. It's name comes from German meaning Rumpot and it's made in a jar of fruits, nuts preserved in sugar and alcohol. I wrote my poem to accompany Rumtopf I made to give as Christmas gifts to family and friends. So without further ado here goes. Enjoy.
> RUDOLPHS RUM REVIVER written by Fan 2004.
> Christmas was looming, and the elves were all gloomy
> ...


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Can't get a good picture of my Minnie Mouse shoe but here it is . I've attached ears and a bow and shortened the frill but it doesn't look like a frill now but I'm more happy with it especially for a first attempt
> Sonja


Cute! Perhaps the frill was supposed to be Minnie's skirt.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Minnie Mouse shoe is very cute. Good job.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Thank you all. We were not close. She is more of a step cousin, as her grandma was my uncles second wife but still keep crying. And today is my son and DDIL birthday.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

caren - where you been - miss you. --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> Yes he does know what he started, I know this because I told him a long time ago.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i really miss him - loved his posts and sense of humor - wonder what "the boy" is doing now. --- sam



darowil said:


> Hope he knows how much so many of us appreciate what he started. Some of us will never forget him and his impact on our lives.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> i really miss him - loved his posts and sense of humor - wonder what "the boy" is doing now. --- sam


Have you tried to contact him, Sam?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

KateB said:


> No, I didn't take any knitting with me Sam as it was only a one night stay. Jura and Mull are both islands which are part of the Inner Hebrides (heb-red-ees) Where we were staying was just south of Oban which is on the map. Also if you can find Ardrossan (on the west coast mainland, just across from the Isle of Arran) you might see me waving to you just about an eighth of an inch along the coast to the north! :lol:


i waved - did you see me?    i didn't realize the west coast of scotland was so rugged - the east coast is so smooth. how far are you from the ocean where you house is? --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

KateB said:


> I'm the same about mentioning my 37 year old freezer! I thought it was finished last year when it stopped working and emptied water all over the floor whilst I was away with the girls....turned out DH left the kitchen tap running whilst he answered the door (you can't expect a man to do two things at once :roll: )....the sink overflowed...he got his pond vacuum in to mop up the water...pond vacuum blew up & tripped one of the power switches....power went out to the freezer....next day DH notices the puddle & phones me to report that the freezer has 'died'.....I can't hear him properly as Luke had adjusted the volume on my phone, and am panicking as to who exactly has died! Sorted out eventually that it was only the freezer and now want to kill DH for the fright I got....instruct him what to do with the food in the now defunct freezer. Arriving home that night & finding out the whole flood story, I ask, "Did a fuse blow?" and watch a light come on in his head...tries the fuse box and Voila....freezer switches back on! Oh, and between times he had phoned the company and complained that the pond vacuum (which was brand new) wasn't working & they said they would send him a new one....plugged in the old vacuum to another socket and guess what?...it worked! Men! :roll:


we are so misunderstood. --- sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i really miss him - loved his posts and sense of humor - wonder what "the boy" is doing now. --- sam


I really enjoyed his miniature designs for the egg cosies.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sonja - that is perfect and beautiful - maybe if you didn't make the frill so big it wouldn't be as noticeable. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Here is a picture of what I have done so far . The shoe is more cerise in colour than shows in the picture . To be honest I think the frill ruined a nice shoe I managed to make, but I will finish it to see what it looks like with ears and a bow . That is if I can figure out how to knit a pair of ears to fit on the shoe 😄
> Then I think I will make them again without the frill
> Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think a come to jesus talk is in order when you see them gwen - and don't mince words. glad brantley is feeling better - continuous healing energy surrounding him to get him back in the pink real quick. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Joy. He is better this morning. Still eatting light foods. His "friend" called to say they went back and got his tent and sleeping bag and that they had left the trail also and were at an uncle's home in NC. Quite frankly I'm glad they are okay but really don't care beyond that. I think they possibly are feeling a bit of guilt which they should (the fools).


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that would be most cool to see you next year. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> And I think he has forgotten that *we* met online first and had to like each other well enough to meet in person...ha. I know also that distance is the only thing that does keep me from meeting y'all in person! Look at how the KAP has developed! Still hoping for next year! :mrgreen:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is terrible tami - tons of healing energy to the baby and the entire family. what was the driver doing? --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> Quick post. Those of you who are on face book with me may have seen a post I shared about a car that went thru a house. I just found out it is a cousins house. She is DD's age, their boys are the same age. They just had a baby about 4-6 months ago. Debbie was sitting on the couch with the kids and her nephew. Debbie was killed instantly. The baby was in his seat and ended up under the car. His big brother could hear him and pulled him free. The older boys only had minor injuries. The baby was taken to Cleveland with non life threatening injuries but we don't know how bad. Please pray for them.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

thewren said:


> we are so misunderstood. --- sam


Oh, Sam, you just know that isn't true, don't you?


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

thewren said:


> we are so misunderstood. --- sam


Oh, Sam, you just know that isn't true, don't you?


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

thewren said:


> we are so misunderstood. --- sam


Oh, Sam, you just know that isn't true, don't you?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> we are so misunderstood. --- sam


Of course there are exceptions, and you are one! :mrgreen:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Can't get a good picture of my Minnie Mouse shoe but here it is . I've attached ears and a bow and shortened the frill but it doesn't look like a frill now but I'm more happy with it especially for a first attempt
> Sonja


looks good sonja. --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

several times but there is never an answer. --- sam



budasha said:


> Have you tried to contact him, Sam?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> several times but there is never an answer. --- sam


That's a shame. We'd all like to know how and what he's doing. I hope he's okay.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i should have put an lol there. --- sam --- life would just not be the same for you girls if you didn't have your husbands to gripe about. happy wife - happy life. lol



martina said:


> Oh, Sam, you just know that isn't true, don't you?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Cute! Perhaps the frill was supposed to be Minnie's skirt.


Thank you Tammi think I will say it's Minnie's skirt too


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i just sent another email to dave - requested notice when it arrives and when it is read. hopefully he gets it. --- sam


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> i waved - did you see me?    i didn't realize the west coast of scotland was so rugged - the east coast is so smooth. how far are you from the ocean where you house is? --- sam


I'm hopeless at distances Sam, but you can walk from our house to the sea in about 5 minutes.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

martina said:


> Tami, my prayers for all the family in this tragedy.


From me too, what a terrible accident


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> We get a couple of are they called scrap dealers now not sure , but one still shouts rag bone or that what it has always sounded like to me , any way they still come round and collect lots of things


We have nothing like that here but do have a scrap metal pile on the farm. When DH goes to make something he digs through there. Over the years he's made lots of things, a wood splitter, a post pounder, a rock digger, a meat smoker, etc, you get the idea. He's pretty handy when he wants to be.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

angelam said:


> Never mind using the washboard to prod him, I think he'd have been wearing it if he was mine!


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> i should have put an lol there. --- sam --- life would just not be the same for you girls if you didn't have your husbands to gripe about. happy wife - happy life. lol


 :lol:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We have nothing like that here but do have a scrap metal pile on the farm. When DH goes to make something he digs through there. Over the years he's made lots of things, a wood splitter, a post pounder, a rock digger, a meat smoker, etc, you get the idea. He's pretty handy when he wants to be.


I bet he could make lots of items on thewhoot site I love all the things made from recycled furniture but I especially like the things made for the garden items like pit fires and barbecues or the seating areas that are made from scrap items
Sonja


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

thewren said:


> he is more mature than a lot of older adults i know. --- sam


Thank you. His brother is very much the same way. Carol could affirm that. My older son has an interview tomorrow so prayers would be welcome. I believe it is for a full time position at one of the jobs that he currently works at. He had a different offer for a full time job, but turned it down because it does not pay as well.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

pacer said:


> Thank you. His brother is very much the same way. Carol could affirm that. My older son has an interview tomorrow so prayers would be welcome. I believe it is for a full time position at one of the jobs that he currently works at. He had a different offer for a full time job, but turned it down because it does not pay as well.


I will say a prayer for his success in getting this job.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Sending good thoughts for your young man, Pacer.

Blessings to that poor family as well--how awful for those children and their mother.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

darowil said:


> And that sounds like an answer to my question- we did the postural drainage and percussion on them and the vest sounded like it would good instead. It was so hard doing it on toddlers trying to keep them still for so long!


My oldest son needed to be pounded on the back and suctioned. He hated it. He didn't have CF, but had the pneumonia and breathing problems as well as a poor immune system. The steroids he needed to keep his airway working did not help with an already weakened immune system. It was a vicious battle we fought for 3 years before he started doing better. He is a blessing to me and I never forget it. Both of my boys are wonderful blessings in my life.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Thank you Sam we all need a good laugh when the going gets tough, so much sadness in the world, sometimes a bit of humour is what's needed to lift us out of our sorrows. I too send healing energy to all who are afflicted by what life throws at them. Blessings Fan


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Onthewingsofadove said:


> [I saw Barbs notice on Facebook. We will all miss her so much. She was always so up beat and kind. RIP June and many prayers for her lovely family.
> quyote=RookieRetiree]I'm so sorry to be the bearer of this very sad news from June's daughter's posting on Facebook:
> 
> "To all Mama's friends, she has gone home to Jesus. She went pretty peacefully about 11:30pm Saturday night."
> ...


[/quote]

It is so good to hear from you as well. We have certainly missed you as well. Didn't you have a grandbaby? How are you and your family doing?


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

tami_ohio said:


> Quick post. Those of you who are on face book with me may have seen a post I shared about a car that went thru a house. I just found out it is a cousins house. She is DD's age, their boys are the same age. They just had a baby about 4-6 months ago. Debbie was sitting on the couch with the kids and her nephew. Debbie was killed instantly. The baby was in his seat and ended up under the car. His big brother could hear him and pulled him free. The older boys only had minor injuries. The baby was taken to Cleveland with non life threatening injuries but we don't know how bad. Please pray for them.


Oh my. So sorry to hear that you have lost a precious cousin and such young children have lost their mother. Quick thinking on behalf of the older child to rescue the baby.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I am finally caught up. I have been in communication with June's sister, Diana. She has asked me to share the website for anyone who would like to read the obituary. You could also post a comment for the family to read at that site. It is: http://www.legacy.com/obituaries/dailypress/obituary.aspx?n=june-mcguriman-knapp&pid=175380939

I hope this works for everyone. She did let me know that she found our knitting tea party and has enjoyed reading many of our posts regarding June. She assured me that June loved us. My response to her was that we really loved June as well.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I think I have joined a few of you in not feeling the best today. My throat has been sore today. It could be from sinus drainage that I have had. Does anyone have any suggestions on how to kick this quick as I don't have time for this crud. Matthew and I are hoping to go to the house which we are trying to fix up and get on the market. That is a 5 hour drive each way. If I don't feel well, I might have to stay home and get some things done here which is also very much needed. I will go to the house during the weekend of KAP. We will go down on Sunday and return home on Monday since it will be closer from KAP. The roofer has started the roof repairs and I just got the bid for all new flooring in the house. I am still waiting on a bid for the air conditioning and repairs to the walls.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Chilli/Cayenne, honey, garlic, cinnamon, ginger, apple cider vinegar, and some boiled water- mix to a paste, then water down and drink or at least sip- works on my sore throats, and thanks for the Obituary, Pacer!



pacer said:


> I think I have joined a few of you in not feeling the best today. My throat has been sore today. It could be from sinus drainage that I have had. Does anyone have any suggestions on how to kick this quick as I don't have time for this crud. Matthew and I are hoping to go to the house which we are trying to fix up and get on the market. That is a 5 hour drive each way. If I don't feel well, I might have to stay home and get some things done here which is also very much needed. I will go to the house during the weekend of KAP. We will go down on Sunday and return home on Monday since it will be closer from KAP. The roofer has started the roof repairs and I just got the bid for all new flooring in the house. I am still waiting on a bid for the air conditioning and repairs to the walls.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Quick post. Those of you who are on face book with me may have seen a post I shared about a car that went thru a house. I just found out it is a cousins house. She is DD's age, their boys are the same age. They just had a baby about 4-6 months ago. Debbie was sitting on the couch with the kids and her nephew. Debbie was killed instantly. The baby was in his seat and ended up under the car. His big brother could hear him and pulled him free. The older boys only had minor injuries. The baby was taken to Cleveland with non life threatening injuries but we don't know how bad. Please pray for them.


such a tragedy, i am sending prayers their way.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank goodness he is going to be okay, I can't believe they never went back until morning, what on earth were they thinking, or I guess they weren't thinking. I would definitely caution against going with that particular group again, friend or no friend.
> Laptop shutdown partway through my reply, so I hope that today Brantley is doing much much better. HUGS!!


oh, i am afraid those "friends" would know i was ticked off at their lack of concern of a fellow hiker with the group. hope they start some better procedures for the next time. Praying for him.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Chilli/Cayenne, honey, garlic, cinnamon, apple cider vinegar, and some boiled water- mix to a paste, then water down and drink or at least sip- works on my sore throats, and thanks for the Obituary, Pacer!


Your welcome and thanks for the remedy.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> Your welcome and thanks for the remedy.


 :thumbup:

oh the other ingredient is ginger!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Chilli/Cayenne, honey, garlic, cinnamon, apple cider vinegar, and some boiled water- mix to a paste, then water down and drink or at least sip- works on my sore throats, and thanks for the Obituary, Pacer!


Hi Julie, Thanks for the remedy too, I'm just this week begun to take a teaspoon of Apple cider vinegar in a glass of warm water every morning, for my itching and heartburn issues,it's so versatile on its benefits, there are ways on Internet on how to make your own so might give it a go. Fan


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I think if you looked on a map of Canada, you would be amazed by how many places have the same names as places in the UK. I have seen many places with names I have heard on here & in history. Near where I was born in Ontario is "The Bruce" peninsula, which I learned by watching Braveheart is from Scotish history


--------------------
--------------------
I am a descendant of William Wallace (Brave heart) whose memorial is near Stirling Castle. My father was named after him. We didn't find that out until we had it checked on our visit to Scotland a few years ago. My Dad told me but just mentioned it so I didn't follow it up until we were in Scotland. We were able to confirm that his family were descendants of William Wallace. There was a nice woman at the Memorial who was able to confirm Dad was correct.

------------------------------
My Dad was born in Broad cove Newfoundland in a fishing village and was raised to work on his father's tuna fishing boat. He was one of the first people who learned morse code and was one of the first people who sent a message from Corner Brook to Ireland through the underground cable which was the first direct live messages to Europe- His picture is in the station which is now a memorial. His grandfather was a Baggs and came to New foundland by sailing ship I believe and they settled there.

So our kids have a lot of Scot in them. We both felt a real connection to Scotland.

I have always found Scottish and English history fascinating. I was interested in the vote recently as I wondered whether Scotland would separate. S.-------

I looked up the info we got in Scotland "

"William Wallace, a 13th-century Scottish warrior led the Scots in the First War of Scottish Independence against King Edward I of England." My father was a direct descendent of William Wallace and was named after him. He mentioned that we were descendants but didn't talk much about it. I was always interested in Scottish history and learned a lot when we visited the Stirling area. Robert the Bruce and William Wallace were so interesting to me. I took my son to Brave heart and told him he was a descendant. I wish we had managed to spend more time and more trips to Scotland.

Kate , we went out to Mallaig and down to Oban and all around Glasgow , Edinburgh and area. We spent an afternoon on Skye -- what a memory.

-------
---
Pat's family (dad's side) came from the east coast near and in Aberdeen.

His Dad came to Canada and married my mil who was from Northern Island and was born in Lisburn NI. She lived through the bad times there and at age 20 with 30 pounds given to her by the Salvation army she came by herself by ship and landed in Halifax -- didn't know anyone. She was met by a Salvation Army member and worked for a year with a farmer's family that was Army as well.

She was 4 ft. 1" she met Pat's father who had emigrated - he was 6'4" and it was an interesting combination. No wonder my husband has a strong will, although thank heavens he learned not to let it overwhelm him.
There -- I have written another book!!!!! You will want me to take another break at this rate!. It is so nice to be back with you all.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi Julie, Thanks for the remedy too, I'm just this week begun to take a teaspoon of Apple cider vinegar in a glass of warm water every morning, for my itching and heartburn issues,it's so versatile on its benefits, there are ways on Internet on how to make your own so might give it a go. Fan


I guess you would have to make your own cider first! that is quite an undertaking-my mum used to make it in huge Rachel jars- I forgot to include ginger in the list of ingredients. The chilli sounds a bit fierce but it works on my throat!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> --------------------
> --------------------
> I am a descendant of William Wallace (Brave heart) whose memorial is near Stirling Castle. My father was named after him. We didn't find that out until we had it checked on our visit to Scotland a few years ago. My Dad told me but just mentioned it so I didn't follow it up until we were in Scotland. We were able to confirm that his family were descendants of William Wallace.
> 
> ...


Take a break---Not a chance. We love having you back with us!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I guess you would have to make your own cider first! that is quite an undertaking-my mum used to make it in huge Rachel jars- I forgot to include ginger in the list of ingredients. The chilli sounds a bit fierce but it works on my throat!


?Rachel jars?


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Designer1234, how neat for you to share your family history with us. I am a big fan of family history and have the opportunity to attend the BYU Family History conference this week. Lots of wonderful lectures and much to learn. The only problem, often I'd like to be in two lectures taking place at the same time. I think it so important to know one's family roots.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ?Rachel jars?


a large pottery vessel with a narrowing at the neck so the lid stays in place- the sort of jar I always associate with illustrations of Christ turning the water to wine.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

flyty1n said:



> Designer1234, how neat for you to share your family history with us. I am a big fan of family history and have the opportunity to attend the BYU Family History conference this week. Lots of wonderful lectures and much to learn. The only problem, often I'd like to be in two lectures taking place at the same time. I think it so important to know one's family roots.


I don't know too much about my mother's history. We had only a couple of Days in Stirling and I was really fortunate. It still gives me a funny feeling knowing that if she was correct (I think she was as she was in charge of the archives and knew how to look it up.) I had some information about my gt gt. grandfather who actually came from England but they found a direct link - it was interesting to say the least.

I also have found an American Baggs family who also came from the corner brook area who have to be relatives of mine.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

pacer said:


> Take a break---Not a chance. We love having you back with us!


I just looked up some more info. I think the underground cable base was at Heart's Content, not Cornerbrook. Heart's content is close to Broad Cove where my Dad was born.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I heard from Rick just a couple of days ago- but he never says much about himself.


I am glad though that he is keeping in touch with you, even if he doesn't say much.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> Never mind using the washboard to prod him, I think he'd have been wearing it if he was mine!


 :lol:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Can't get a good picture of my Minnie Mouse shoe but here it is . I've attached ears and a bow and shortened the frill but it doesn't look like a frill now but I'm more happy with it especially for a first attempt
> Sonja


Oh it's so cute, and you did the ears fantastic! 
:thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I just looked up some more info. I think the underground cable base was at Heart's Content, not Cornerbrook. Heart's content is close to Broad Cove where my Dad was born.


Under ground? or perhaps Sea floor, do you have a date Shirley, my mother's father was an engineer, and got passage to the US in 1909, working on a communications cable across the Atlantic.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Pacer, thanks for sharing the obituary notice. Hope you are feeling better soon. With the hours you keep I'm not surprised you would catch a cold.
My GS has been snoting the last few days, I think it's just allergies, I hope as I sure don't want a cold now & be sick on the trip.

Shirley, love hearing the family history, my dads family cane from Scotland, I don't know much about grandpas family but a cousin did a history book on grandmas family. They came to Ontario in the 1830's. Moms family came from Ireland in the 1840's

The GKs just left & I'm so tired. DH was away since early morning getting the Harley fixed so he was no help, GS is used to being at the shop with grandpa & was bored at the house so we spent most of the afternoon across the road, him & GD happily pounded nails into boards constructing a "pen & swimming pool " for the birds??? I painted a door frame while they were doing that. We also had to feed the horse 2 lots if carrots, he comes running when he hears the kids coming.
I've got the house straightened up & am now holding down the couch.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

There's an easy recipe online to make the vinegar, you leave the peelings and cores of apples to ferment with water to cover in jar. It's not the alcoholic result just as ordinary vinegar isn't wine, it doesn't have any sugar in it. Don't want to pickle myself in booze lol!!!! Not a good idea, even on a bad day I'd rather be crafting, much more productive.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Opps, not sure what I did


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Quick post. Those of you who are on face book with me may have seen a post I shared about a car that went thru a house. I just found out it is a cousins house. She is DD's age, their boys are the same age. They just had a baby about 4-6 months ago. Debbie was sitting on the couch with the kids and her nephew. Debbie was killed instantly. The baby was in his seat and ended up under the car. His big brother could hear him and pulled him free. The older boys only had minor injuries. The baby was taken to Cleveland with non life threatening injuries but we don't know how bad. Please pray for them.


Oh Tami how tragic. Just terrible. Thinking of you and the whole family.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Julie, great that Rick still keeps in touch with you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> There's an easy recipe online to make the vinegar, you leave the peelings and cores of apples to ferment with water to cover in jar. It's not the alcoholic result just as ordinary vinegar isn't wine, it doesn't have any sugar in it. Don't want to pickle myself in booze lol!!!! Not a good idea, even on a bad day I'd rather be crafting, much more productive.


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Just marking my spot... page 54.


I thought I would just have a few minutes on here to catch up a bit. Time for me to go to see mum. Back later.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Thank you all. We were not close. She is more of a step cousin, as her grandma was my uncles second wife but still keep crying. And today is my son and DDIL birthday.


Still, so sad. 
But happy birthday to our DS and DDIL!!!! That is a happy event.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, great that Rick still keeps in touch with you.


He was always in the background, when Charlotte and I were on Skype. I know he had to put Pontuf on a weight reduction diet, but that is all.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> i should have put an lol there. --- sam --- life would just not be the same for you girls if you didn't have your husbands to gripe about. happy wife - happy life. lol


In my case, happy hubby - happy wife, when he gets into a rant, tirade, or just gets bi*chy, let me tell you... worse than any woman with PMS. lol Fortunately it doesn't happen often.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

martina said:


> I will say a prayer for his success in getting this job.


Me too Mary, hoping that he gets with no problem.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> I am finally caught up. I have been in communication with June's sister, Diana. She has asked me to share the website for anyone who would like to read the obituary. You could also post a comment for the family to read at that site. It is: http://www.legacy.com/obituaries/dailypress/obituary.aspx?n=june-mcguriman-knapp&pid=175380939
> 
> I hope this works for everyone. She did let me know that she found our knitting tea party and has enjoyed reading many of our posts regarding June. She assured me that June loved us. My response to her was that we really loved June as well.


A beautiful obituary, thank you Mary for sharing the link with us.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto!


Poledra65 said:


> I am so glad that they were all able to go on the trip, I'm sure that the logistics were a pain to plan, but hopefully the make a wish took care of planning most of it. I sure hope that all the children had a wonderful time as well as mom and dad. I hope that the vest does the job for Bella, helping to clear her airway.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Horrible! I am so so sorry about your young cousin! Will be praying for the baby and the entire family including you.


tami_ohio said:


> Quick post. Those of you who are on face book with me may have seen a post I shared about a car that went thru a house. I just found out it is a cousins house. She is DD's age, their boys are the same age. They just had a baby about 4-6 months ago. Debbie was sitting on the couch with the kids and her nephew. Debbie was killed instantly. The baby was in his seat and ended up under the car. His big brother could hear him and pulled him free. The older boys only had minor injuries. The baby was taken to Cleveland with non life threatening injuries but we don't know how bad. Please pray for them.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> There -- I have written another book!!!!! You will want me to take another break at this rate!. It is so nice to be back with you all.


Dear Friend, you have no idea how nice it is to have you back with all of us because you would not likely think you were as important to us as you actually are.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

While I'm thinking of it: I went to the obit notice for June and tried to leave a note of condolence for the family. I could not submit it without requesting some aspect of follow-up from the funeral home--which obviously I don't need up here in Ohio.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Brantley also understands pretty much too.


Poledra65 said:


> Thankfully, David more or less understands, he knows how much time I spend with you all.
> And he always appreciates all the prayers for his safety.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh I like this look very much! And you say you aren't a designer!!!! Pooh....look like one to me!


Swedenme said:


> Can't get a good picture of my Minnie Mouse shoe but here it is . I've attached ears and a bow and shortened the frill but it doesn't look like a frill now but I'm more happy with it especially for a first attempt
> Sonja


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

jheiens said:


> While I'm thinking of it: I went to the obit notice for June and tried to leave a note of condolence for the family. I could not submit it without requesting some aspect of follow-up from the funeral home--which obviously I don't need up here in Ohio.
> 
> Ohio Joy


I found the same, but I think that after I see my comment is posted I can just delete whatever else.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well Brantley today said he didn't want me to be angry a them. I told him that was not something I could not agree to at least not now.


thewren said:


> i think a come to jesus talk is in order when you see them gwen - and don't mince words. glad brantley is feeling better - continuous healing energy surrounding him to get him back in the pink real quick. --- sam


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is terrible tami - tons of healing energy to the baby and the entire family. what was the driver doing? --- sam


Thank you Sam. What was the driver doing? Good question. And one we hope to get an answer to.

The two older boys, one the oldest son, the other her nephew, only had cuts and bruises. The baby is 6 months, and has burns on his face. He will have surgery next week for a skin graft for the worst of the burns. The big brother helped a neighbor, who lifted the car as much as he could on his own before help arrived, and his cousin, drag the baby out from under the car. Both mom and baby were trapped under the car. Thankfully she never knew what happened.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Tami so sorry to hear of the tragedy that happened to your cousin's family. Prayers being sent to the family for strength and comfort during this tragic time.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Tammi think I will say it's Minnie's skirt too


  :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> From me too, what a terrible accident


Thank you.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> Thank you. His brother is very much the same way. Carol could affirm that. My older son has an interview tomorrow so prayers would be welcome. I believe it is for a full time position at one of the jobs that he currently works at. He had a different offer for a full time job, but turned it down because it does not pay as well.


Absolutely will send prayers for full time, better pay! I am sure he will do well on the interview, and get the job.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Gweenie, glad to know Brantley is starting to feel better. I would never go with these so called friends again. I learned doing scouting that you always keep track of one another out in the forests, and look out for one another.Plus you always stay togther. They are bozos in my opinion.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> I think I have joined a few of you in not feeling the best today. My throat has been sore today. It could be from sinus drainage that I have had. Does anyone have any suggestions on how to kick this quick as I don't have time for this crud. Matthew and I are hoping to go to the house which we are trying to fix up and get on the market. That is a 5 hour drive each way. If I don't feel well, I might have to stay home and get some things done here which is also very much needed. I will go to the house during the weekend of KAP. We will go down on Sunday and return home on Monday since it will be closer from KAP. The roofer has started the roof repairs and I just got the bid for all new flooring in the house. I am still waiting on a bid for the air conditioning and repairs to the walls.


I am sorry you are not feeling well, Mary. Mix 1/4 teaspoon of cinnamon thoroughly into 1 Tablespoon of honey, take 3 times a day for 3 days. DD swears by it, and it has also helped me.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Pacer prayers being sent for a favorable outcome for DS job interview.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> such a tragedy, i am sending prayers their way.


Thank you


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> Oh my. So sorry to hear that you have lost a precious cousin and such young children have lost their mother. Quick thinking on behalf of the older child to rescue the baby.


Thank you. And thank you for the link to June's obituary.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> --------------------
> --------------------
> I am a descendant of William Wallace (Brave heart) whose memorial is near Stirling Castle. My father was named after him. We didn't find that out until we had it checked on our visit to Scotland a few years ago. My Dad told me but just mentioned it so I didn't follow it up until we were in Scotland. We were able to confirm that his family were descendants of William Wallace. There was a nice woman at the Memorial who was able to confirm Dad was correct.
> 
> ...


How interesting! We never want you to take a break from us! We missed you.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh Tami how tragic. Just terrible. Thinking of you and the whole family.


Thank you


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Still, so sad.
> But happy birthday to our DS and DDIL!!!! That is a happy event.


We are just absolutely stunned. DD especially. They are/were almost the same age. Their boys are about 1 year apart. And now, little Jaxson is 12 months younger than Arriana. And she was the same age as my DDIL. Just really hits home hard.

Thank you for the birthday wishes for my kids!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Horrible! I am so so sorry about your young cousin! Will be praying for the baby and the entire family including you.


Thank you


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Dear Friend, you have no idea how nice it is to have you back with all of us because you would not likely think you were as important to us as you actually are.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Exactly! Well said, Joy.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Tami so sorry to hear of the tragedy that happened to your cousin's family. Prayers being sent to the family for strength and comfort during this tragic time.


Thank you


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just talked with Betty since she hasn't been on this week. She appreciated being informed about June. Betty has been in quite a bit of pain with her back. Doctor said from the MRIs done her back is getting worse. She won't see him until Sept. 1 and is hoping he will suggest a series of shots vs surgery again. Betty said to tell everyone she loves us, keeps us in her prayers, and will be back when able to.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Please take care of yourself Mary. You do so much for your family and so many others. I vote for staying home this weekend.


pacer said:


> I think I have joined a few of you in not feeling the best today. My throat has been sore today. It could be from sinus drainage that I have had. Does anyone have any suggestions on how to kick this quick as I don't have time for this crud. Matthew and I are hoping to go to the house which we are trying to fix up and get on the market. That is a 5 hour drive each way. If I don't feel well, I might have to stay home and get some things done here which is also very much needed. I will go to the house during the weekend of KAP. We will go down on Sunday and return home on Monday since it will be closer from KAP. The roofer has started the roof repairs and I just got the bid for all new flooring in the house. I am still waiting on a bid for the air conditioning and repairs to the walls.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Southern Gal.....I'm hoping he will NOT go with them again at ALL.


Southern Gal said:


> oh, i am afraid those "friends" would know i was ticked off at their lack of concern of a fellow hiker with the group. hope they start some better procedures for the next time. Praying for him.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto


Poledra65 said:


> Me too Mary, hoping that he gets with no problem.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just talked with Betty since she hasn't been on this week. She appreciated being informed about June. Betty has been in quite a bit of pain with her back. Doctor said from the MRIs done her back is getting worse. She won't see him until Sept. 1 and is hoping he will suggest a series of shots vs surgery again. Betty said to tell everyone she loves us, keeps us in her prayers, and will be back when able to.


Thanks for the update Gwen, poor Betty sure has been having a terrible time lately.

Mary, good luck to your son on getting the job.

Tami, happy birthday to your son & DIL


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Tami, my Prayers are with you and your friends. I am amazed at how June's passing has made me feel. She was always so kind to me and so interested in my work. 

I received a box from Charlotte about 3 weeks after she got so sick. It was full of some wonderful leather gloves and two great sweaters. Each time I wear them I think of her. She also sent me some pure wool for felting, as well as 4 or 5 felting books. I felt very close to her too. Even though there was a big difference in our ages, it didn't matter. Isn't it amazing how we all feel about each other. 

I want to thank you all for your kind welcome. I am so relieved to be back. I needed some time after finishing the workshops, and being quite ill.

Gwen, I don't blame you for being angry. What kind of hikers let one fall behind in bad weather without checking for him. I can imagine him lying in the rain under his closed tent with nausea and weakness. Keep an eye on Brantley as he might come down with a bad cold and should be watched closely. I worry about him. It is so nice to see you all.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just talked with Betty since she hasn't been on this week. She appreciated being informed about June. Betty has been in quite a bit of pain with her back. Doctor said from the MRIs done her back is getting worse. She won't see him until Sept. 1 and is hoping he will suggest a series of shots vs surgery again. Betty said to tell everyone she loves us, keeps us in her prayers, and will be back when able to.


Thank you for letting us know, Gwen. I am so sorry her back is so much worse. Will continue to keep her in my prayers.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Thanks for the update Gwen, poor Betty sure has been having a terrible time lately.
> 
> Mary, good luck to your son on getting the job.
> 
> Tami, happy birthday to your son & DIL


Thank you!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Tami, my Prayers are with you and your friends. I am amazed at how June's passing has made me feel. She was always so kind to me and so interested in my work.
> 
> I received a box from Charlotte about 3 weeks after she got so sick. It was full of some wonderful leather gloves and two great sweaters. Each time I wear them I think of her. She also sent me some pure wool for felting, as well as 4 or 5 felting books. I felt very close to her too. Even though there was a big difference in our ages, it didn't matter. Isn't it amazing how we all feel about each other.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Shirley. This is really hitting hard, tho I didn't know her well. She is so close in age to my DD. I think that June's passing is compounding it for me. In fact, I have not been able to make myself go read Diana's blog, or the obituary, today. I will do so, just will have to wait a day or two.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

We decided to take the kids for tacos and cake tonight for their birthdays. Had a good time, tho a few tears also. Thought I would share a pic of them all. Well DS' youngest seems to be hiding! Oh well. We were only there from 5:30-9:00!!!

DDIL had just put a bite of food in her mouth, and DS is making funny faces. And, as you can see, Arianna was sleeping!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Absolutely will send prayers for full time, better pay! I am sure he will do well on the interview, and get the job.


he is in my Prayers too, as is Matthew and you.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

So sorry to hear of Gwen's news about Brantley; what awful people. Sure hope he got home safely and seems to be recuperating from the ordeal. Continued prayers and good wishes.

Tami, so sorry to learn of that freak accident that horribly ended your relative's life. Prayers and hugs.


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> A beautiful obituary, thank you Mary for sharing the link with us.


I want to thank you as well as I had so much difficulty finding any information, but thanks to another KPer, I was finally able to see her sister's post. Thanks again.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, how tragic. Will certainly keep family in prayers.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that would be lovely. --- sam



KateB said:


> I'm hopeless at distances Sam, but you can walk from our house to the sea in about 5 minutes.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what about this for a fire pit sonja. --- sam

http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/diy/diy-campfire-swing/?utm_source=The+WHOot+Daily+Mail&utm_campaign=140f5236e1-RSS_Feed_v4_custom&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_bb6c322de2-140f5236e1-60616885



Swedenme said:


> I bet he could make lots of items on thewhoot site I love all the things made from recycled furniture but I especially like the things made for the garden items like pit fires and barbecues or the seating areas that are made from scrap items
> Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

prayers going up on his behalf. --- sam



pacer said:


> Thank you. His brother is very much the same way. Carol could affirm that. My older son has an interview tomorrow so prayers would be welcome. I believe it is for a full time position at one of the jobs that he currently works at. He had a different offer for a full time job, but turned it down because it does not pay as well.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we love reading your posts shirley -- never worry about the length. --- sam



Designer1234 said:


> --------------------
> --------------------
> I am a descendant of William Wallace (Brave heart) whose memorial is near Stirling Castle. My father was named after him. We didn't find that out until we had it checked on our visit to Scotland a few years ago. My Dad told me but just mentioned it so I didn't follow it up until we were in Scotland. We were able to confirm that his family were descendants of William Wallace. There was a nice woman at the Memorial who was able to confirm Dad was correct.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

maybe he needs one of my come to Jesus talks - gary gets moody sometimes - heidi calls in attitude - i think sometimes life is a little overwhelming for him. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> In my case, happy hubby - happy wife, when he gets into a rant, tirade, or just gets bi*chy, let me tell you... worse than any woman with PMS. lol Fortunately it doesn't happen often.


----------



## doogie (Apr 26, 2011)

Hello all!     Been a heck of a long time, but I'm back.  Hugs to everyone I know and hugs to those new to the Tea Party since I went away to school.  Guess an update is in order.  

Ok where to start. HMMM>
1. School is officially out until Mid september.  I did well ending this last year with a GPA of 3.79

2. I decided to take up the violin again(after 15 years of procrastination). Darwin Kitty and I are are the proud owners of a Bench made replica of a del gesu Guarnerius from Cremona. She plays beautifully. Working on it several hours each day. I'm up to 8th notes and We are working Ode to Joy and Ave Maria this week up at the conservatory. 

3.Dragged the knitting bin out of the closet into the living room.  I am thinking of making a carriage robe for my first project this time around.  A beautiful Heather Sable grey blend that is to die for as it is so gorgeously soft and pleasant to work with.

4. We finally got my little sister moved home from over the continental divide.  Very grateful to have her back with us. But she is still officially a brat. LOL

5. Darwin kitty is doing well. He got a 6 foot tall kitty cat tree for his birthday and has developed a funny little habit of being a blanket kitty. He now insists on have a blanky to snuggle under every time he decides he needs a nap. LOL

In all other regards things are going well. Glad to be back. I trust things are going well for everyone. I'll post a recipe for everyone to try this friday. 

Hugs to everyone. 

-Doogie.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending her tons of healing energy. wisy sye could get ahed of this pain. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Just talked with Betty since she hasn't been on this week. She appreciated being informed about June. Betty has been in quite a bit of pain with her back. Doctor said from the MRIs done her back is getting worse. She won't see him until Sept. 1 and is hoping he will suggest a series of shots vs surgery again. Betty said to tell everyone she loves us, keeps us in her prayers, and will be back when able to.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to hear from you doogie - will next year be your last year of school. --- sam



doogie said:


> Hello all!     Been a heck of a long time, but I'm back.  Hugs to everyone I know and hugs to those new to the Tea Party since I went away to school.  Guess an update is in order.
> 
> Ok where to start. HMMM>
> 1. School is officially out until Mid september.  I did well ending this last year with a GPA of 3.79
> ...


----------



## doogie (Apr 26, 2011)

Glad to be heard.   I've only two semesters left and then I'm done.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what does a carriage robe look like? --- sam



doogie said:


> Glad to be heard.   I've only two semesters left and then I'm done.


----------



## doogie (Apr 26, 2011)

A carriage robe is very similar to an afghan with the exception that most of them tend to be either 6x6, 8x8, or 10x10 and are roughly twice to 3 times the thickness of a normal knit blanket.

Typically one makes panels then sews or knits the finished panels together along with the decorative edging and the backing which tends to be another set of panels knit plainly. 

They used to be made to put over the lap when in a carriage so that you could stay warm during cold winter night trips. 

They are loads of fun to make and very easy as well.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

doogie said:


> A carriage robe is very similar to an afghan with the exception that most of them tend to be either 6x6, 8x8, or 10x10 and are roughly twice to 3 times the thickness of a normal knit blanket.
> 
> Typically one makes panels then sews or knits the finished panels together along with the decorative edging and the backing which tends to be another set of panels knit plainly.
> 
> ...


and are you expecting to be riding in a carriage this winter? --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it is way late - see everyone tomorrow. doggie - come back tomorrow - we will also need pictures of the process of knitting the carriage robe. --- sam


----------



## doogie (Apr 26, 2011)

Will do. LOL. I'm making the carriage robes because I'd rather not buy one. LOL. That and Yes. I will be in a carriage or two this winter. LOL


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Can't get a good picture of my Minnie Mouse shoe but here it is . I've attached ears and a bow and shortened the frill but it doesn't look like a frill now but I'm more happy with it especially for a first attempt
> Sonja


That's cute Sonja. It does look better with a smaller frill. I'm sure there's a little girl out there who would love a pair of shoes like that.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Lovely to have you back with us, Doogie!



doogie said:


> Hello all!     Been a heck of a long time, but I'm back.  Hugs to everyone I know and hugs to those new to the Tea Party since I went away to school.  Guess an update is in order.
> 
> Ok where to start. HMMM>
> 1. School is officially out until Mid september.  I did well ending this last year with a GPA of 3.79
> ...


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just talked with Betty since she hasn't been on this week. She appreciated being informed about June. Betty has been in quite a bit of pain with her back. Doctor said from the MRIs done her back is getting worse. She won't see him until Sept. 1 and is hoping he will suggest a series of shots vs surgery again. Betty said to tell everyone she loves us, keeps us in her prayers, and will be back when able to.


Thanks for that information Gwen. I'm sorry Betty is having so much pain in her back, hope the Dr can do something to help it. I know she is not keen on further surgery. Sending lots of love to her.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Back last night from a great time in France. GS1 was very excited, we are going to have a lazy day today. 

Hugs to everyone and condolences Tami xx


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Back last night from a great time in France. GS1 was very excited, we are going to have a lazy day today.
> 
> Hugs to everyone and condolences Tami xx


Welcome home! Glad you had a good time. xx


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Josephine, your men look happy and content.
I had lovely day. Took DGD and friend to art class til noon.then dropped friend at her home. Ran in and threw clothes in washer. Than DH, DGD and I went to Yarns On First. Bought yarn for DGD to knit young 3yr old neighbor girl mittens for her birthday mid-Aug. I got yarn to knit Fae fingerless gloves she chose and mohair to make her a circular (long scarf, not cowl size) for with her. Explained how warm mohair is but she lo especially it and said but it's for with her. Then we ate Mexican and then had desert at New Ben & Kerry's ice cream store. Then we came home watched kitty and dog videos and knitted together for several hours.
At 6 my DD took us to Sonoma farmers market and we had picnic on the grass.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> Take a break---Not a chance. We love having you back with us!


No don't take a break I really enjoyed reading about your family history and others I find it fascinating that you all know so much about your families as I know nothing about mine . I never had grandparents as both sets died when both my parents were young . Not nice stories so both my parents never spoke of their parents I don't even know there names . The only thing I do know is that I'm named after my dads baby sister who also died with his parents and I looked just like her when I was young 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh it's so cute, and you did the ears fantastic!
> :thumbup:


Thank you Kaye I think I like them now . I'm making a pair without the skirt ( Tammi s name ) wish I had used red could have said Micky shoes might just do them in that colour to 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh I like this look very much! And you say you aren't a designer!!!! Pooh....look like one to me!


Thank you Gwen I like this version too 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Me too Mary, hoping that he gets with no problem.


I have everything crossed Mary I do hope your son gets the job 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Thank you Sam. What was the driver doing? Good question. And one we hope to get an answer to.
> 
> The two older boys, one the oldest son, the other her nephew, only had cuts and bruises. The baby is 6 months, and has burns on his face. He will have surgery next week for a skin graft for the worst of the burns. The big brother helped a neighbor, who lifted the car as much as he could on his own before help arrived, and his cousin, drag the baby out from under the car. Both mom and baby were trapped under the car. Thankfully she never knew what happened.


What a terrible tragedy Tammi . Is there family to look after the children 
I do hope they can heal the little babies face as a constant reminder of this terrible time he won't need 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Thank you for letting us know, Gwen. I am so sorry her back is so much worse. Will continue to keep her in my prayers.


Thank you from me too Gwen I was beginning to wonder about Betty too 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> what about this for a fire pit sonja. --- sam
> 
> http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/diy/diy-campfire-swing/?utm_source=The+WHOot+Daily+Mail&utm_campaign=140f5236e1-RSS_Feed_v4_custom&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_bb6c322de2-140f5236e1-60616885


It's great . I would love something like that . Don't know what mishka would think of it though as we still have arguments about who's garden it actually is 😄
Sonja


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> How ar you, Caren. We haven't seen much of you lately. I hope all is well.


All is well just life getting in the way at the moment. Been busy still downsizing from the move. things I used to think I needed to save have go I to piles. A friend' idea she had three piles marry, date or divorce. That is how she sorted all her stuff. My i would marry pile is getting much smaller than before.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

doogie said:


> Hello all!     Been a heck of a long time, but I'm back.  Hugs to everyone I know and hugs to those new to the Tea Party since I went away to school.  Guess an update is in order.
> 
> Ok where to start. HMMM>
> 1. School is officially out until Mid september.  I did well ending this last year with a GPA of 3.79
> ...


So good to see you again. Congrats on the great school year. Playing the violin is awesome -- Ode to Joy is the first song I learned to play on the cornet/trumpet.

Glad to hear is life is mostly good with you.Hope to see photos of your latest knitting project.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Back last night from a great time in France. GS1 was very excited, we are going to have a lazy day today.
> 
> Hugs to everyone and condolences Tami xx


Glad you had a safe trip home--the ferry ride looks like it would be fun. GS looks like his Grandma Purple!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> All is well just life getting in the way at the moment. Been busy still downsizing from the move. things I used to think I needed to save have go I to piles. A friend' idea she had three piles marry, date or divorce. That is how she sorted all her stuff. My i would marry pile is getting much smaller than before.


What a great way to sort through things. My piles are Garbage, Family Treasures, Give Away/Garage Sale, and Keep


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Can't get a good picture of my Minnie Mouse shoe but here it is . I've attached ears and a bow and shortened the frill but it doesn't look like a frill now but I'm more happy with it especially for a first attempt
> Sonja


It looks good Sonja! Well done.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

pacer said:


> I am finally caught up. I have been in communication with June's sister, Diana. She has asked me to share the website for anyone who would like to read the obituary. You could also post a comment for the family to read at that site. It is: http://www.legacy.com/obituaries/dailypress/obituary.aspx?n=june-mcguriman-knapp&pid=175380939
> 
> I hope this works for everyone. She did let me know that she found our knitting tea party and has enjoyed reading many of our posts regarding June. She assured me that June loved us. My response to her was that we really loved June as well.


Thanks for the link.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just talked with Betty since she hasn't been on this week. She appreciated being informed about June. Betty has been in quite a bit of pain with her back. Doctor said from the MRIs done her back is getting worse. She won't see him until Sept. 1 and is hoping he will suggest a series of shots vs surgery again. Betty said to tell everyone she loves us, keeps us in her prayers, and will be back when able to.


Thanks for the update Gwen.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> We decided to take the kids for tacos and cake tonight for their birthdays. Had a good time, tho a few tears also. Thought I would share a pic of them all. Well DS' youngest seems to be hiding! Oh well. We were only there from 5:30-9:00!!!
> 
> DDIL had just put a bite of food in her mouth, and DS is making funny faces. And, as you can see, Arianna was sleeping!


Thats a nice photo of your family.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> All is well just life getting in the way at the moment. Been busy still downsizing from the move. things I used to think I needed to save have go I to piles. A friend' idea she had three piles marry, date or divorce. That is how she sorted all her stuff. My i would marry pile is getting much smaller than before.


I am glad that you are ok and just very busy. Take care. :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I think those were quite new when my cousins son was young so not provided by our healthcare, thats about 10 or 12 yrs ago, and Telemiracle bought him one, I think about $6000. She said it made such a difference in the time spent on his treatments each day. I think they got it when he was 4 or 5. I've not seen one work.
> Was it CF that your sisters had?


No this was a patient- who we had from the time she was a baby.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I think if you looked on a map of Canada, you would be amazed by how many places have the same names as places in the UK. I have seen many places with names I have heard on here & in history. Near where I was born in Ontario is "The Bruce" peninsula, which I learned by watching Braveheart is from Scotish history


Same here. Think in many cases they used names they knew from back home.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Another familiar name, There is an Ardrossan near Edmonton.
> I also see on the map Aberdeen is near Saskatoon & there is a Perth & Fort William in Ontario, probably several more I didn't notice.


We have an Ardrossen here- one of the small coastal towns.
And Perth is the capital of Western Australia. We used to live near Stirling here (another Scottish town between Glasgow and Edinburgh)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Quick post. Those of you who are on face book with me may have seen a post I shared about a car that went thru a house. I just found out it is a cousins house. She is DD's age, their boys are the same age. They just had a baby about 4-6 months ago. Debbie was sitting on the couch with the kids and her nephew. Debbie was killed instantly. The baby was in his seat and ended up under the car. His big brother could hear him and pulled him free. The older boys only had minor injuries. The baby was taken to Cleveland with non life threatening injuries but we don't know how bad. Please pray for them.


How terrible for the family. The older boy pulling the baby out could well have been a good thing and quick thinking on his part. It's amazing that the kids are all basically OK if they were all together.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Can't get a good picture of my Minnie Mouse shoe but here it is . I've attached ears and a bow and shortened the frill but it doesn't look like a frill now but I'm more happy with it especially for a first attempt
> Sonja


That looks good Sonya- does look better with the extra bits and the smaller frill.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> --------------------
> --------------------
> I am a descendant of William Wallace (Brave heart) whose memorial is near Stirling Castle. My father was named after him. We didn't find that out until we had it checked on our visit to Scotland a few years ago. My Dad told me but just mentioned it so I didn't follow it up until we were in Scotland. We were able to confirm that his family were descendants of William Wallace. There was a nice woman at the Memorial who was able to confirm Dad was correct.
> .


Shirley, that is so interesting. It's wonderful when you can trace your roots. I have tried to trace mine but since my dad and mom were born in Hungary, I haven't had much luck.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> We decided to take the kids for tacos and cake tonight for their birthdays. Had a good time, tho a few tears also. Thought I would share a pic of them all. Well DS' youngest seems to be hiding! Oh well. We were only there from 5:30-9:00!!!
> 
> DDIL had just put a bite of food in her mouth, and DS is making funny faces. And, as you can see, Arianna was sleeping!


Nice picture of your family. Hope everyone enjoyed the birthday treats.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Prayers for Betty and hope she is able to be here with us soon.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

doogie said:


> Hello all!     Been a heck of a long time, but I'm back.  Hugs to everyone I know and hugs to those new to the Tea Party since I went away to school.  Guess an update is in order.
> 
> Ok where to start. HMMM>
> 1. School is officially out until Mid september.  I did well ending this last year with a GPA of 3.79
> ...


Welcome back. Thanks for the update on your activities.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Back last night from a great time in France. GS1 was very excited, we are going to have a lazy day today.
> 
> Hugs to everyone and condolences Tami xx


Glad you enjoyed your time in France.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> No don't take a break I really enjoyed reading about your family history and others I find it fascinating that you all know so much about your families as I know nothing about mine . I never had grandparents as both sets died when both my parents were young . Not nice stories so both my parents never spoke of their parents I don't even know there names . The only thing I do know is that I'm named after my dads baby sister who also died with his parents and I looked just like her when I was young
> Sonja


That is sad. If you could find your parents' birth certificates or passports (if they had them) you might be able to trace their parents.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> What a great way to sort through things. My piles are Garbage, Family Treasures, Give Away/Garage Sale, and Keep


My pile is " this hasn't been used in a while out the door it goes " 
My husbands pile is I don't use it I will put it in the loft 
I keep looking at the bedroom ceiling wondering when it's going to fall down there is so much junk up there 😄
Sonja


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

doogie said:


> Hello all!     Been a heck of a long time, but I'm back.  Hugs to everyone I know and hugs to those new to the Tea Party since I went away to school.  Guess an update is in order.
> 
> Ok where to start. HMMM>
> 1. School is officially out until Mid september.  I did well ending this last year with a GPA of 3.79
> ...


Welcome back Doogie. Well done on finishing another year.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> It looks good Sonja! Well done.


Thank you Cathy would you believe I am knitting another sandal I think I'm becoming obsessed with them 😄
Sonja


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Morning.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> I am glad that you are ok and just very busy. Take care. :thumbup:


Hello from me too Caren it's nice to here from you now and again . I miss the coffee and little Seth but I understand how life can get very busy 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> That looks good Sonya- does look better with the extra bits and the smaller frill.


Thank you Margaret I think so too now to knit a hat and top to go with them 
Sonja


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Back last night from a great time in France. GS1 was very excited, we are going to have a lazy day today.
> 
> Hugs to everyone and condolences Tami xx


GS1 looks like you. He looks like he was enjoying the trip. He's with yu for about 10 days you said didn't you?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

The next cricket test has started- and we are doing terribly. And just got even worse.
Should be going to bed but might be silly and go and look at the digest


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> That is sad. If you could find your parents' birth certificates or passports (if they had them) you might be able to trace their parents.


Mothers family came from Ireland and settled in Middlesbrough and that's all I know about them . I have cousins still living here but they are a lot older than me and I wouldn't recognise them now and the proof of that is I was talking to a lady in the hospital a couple of month ago and it turned out she was my cousin 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Morning.


Morning to you to joy although it's after 2in the afternoon here and still raining . Started Sunday evening and has been raining on and off mainly on ever since . I think Kate has decided to share all the rain Scotland has been having with us 😄
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> GS1 looks like you. He looks like he was enjoying the trip. He's with yu for about 10 days you said didn't you?


I thought that he looks like you too Josephine
Sonja


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Mothers family came from Ireland and settled in Middlesbrough and that's all I know about them . I have cousins still living here but they are a lot older than me and I wouldn't recognise them now and the proof of that is I was talking to a lady in the hospital a couple of month ago and it turned out she was my cousin
> Sonja


My fathers mothers family came from Ireland over 160 years ago-and we have a very detailed family tree compiled for the anniversary of there arrival here in South Australia. We know nothing about my fathers fathers family except for his name (and Mum thinks he had a sister)-he died before Mum knew Dad. 
I had a cousin in Middlesbrough who I think was my mothers cousin. Grandpa came from Yorkshire we were told- but that is all I know, though there have been family connections with Middlesbrough as my cousin told me that family members helped with the Sydney Harbour bridge which was made from steel from Middlesbrough if I remember rightly.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

doogie said:


> Glad to be heard.   I've only two semesters left and then I'm done.


What are you taking in school?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> My fathers mothers family came from Ireland over 160 years ago-and we have a very detailed family tree compiled for the anniversary of there arrival here in South Australia. We know nothing about my fathers fathers family except for his name (and Mum thinks he had a sister)-he died before Mum knew Dad.
> I had a cousin in Middlesbrough who I think was my mothers cousin. Grandpa came from Yorkshire we were told- but that is all I know, though there have been family connections with Middlesbrough as my cousin told me that family members helped with the Sydney Harbour bridge which was made from steel from Middlesbrough if I remember rightly.


That's interesting Margaret . I think you remember rightly as there is a big steel works right on the other side of Middlesbrough more towards the sea not as busy as it used to be but once over steel went from there to all around the world 
Sonja


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> No don't take a break I really enjoyed reading about your family history and others I find it fascinating that you all know so much about your families as I know nothing about mine . I never had grandparents as both sets died when both my parents were young . Not nice stories so both my parents never spoke of their parents I don't even know there names . The only thing I do know is that I'm named after my dads baby sister who also died with his parents and I looked just like her when I was young
> Sonja


That is very sad to know nothing of your family. Both my grandpas lived with us when I was young, my Dad & his Dad died the same year when I was 7 but moms dad lived with us until I was 12, just before we moved to Saskatchewan. I used to talk with him lots about the family- just a little group, he was one of 18 children & he had 10 kids, his brother who lived just down the road had 14, so there were lots of stories. :lol: I really missed being part of such a big family when we moved here. I still keep in touch with several cousins but all the aunts & uncles are gone.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> Shirley, that is so interesting. It's wonderful when you can trace your roots. I have tried to trace mine but since my dad and mom were born in Hungary, I haven't had much luck.


Now that it's no longer a communist country perhaps it would be easier to get information. Have you been there? 2of DH cousins went on a river cruise last shoring from Budapest to Amsterdam, they were in awe of all the history & the things they saw & learned about. I would love to do that but can't see DH being willing. :roll:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> My pile is " this hasn't been used in a while out the door it goes "
> My husbands pile is I don't use it I will put it in the loft
> I keep looking at the bedroom ceiling wondering when it's going to fall down there is so much junk up there 😄
> Sonja


Well, you know he might need it someday :lol:  
We have an old house(the one DH grew up in) moved beside our shop for storage, lots of shop stuff in there-oil filters,parts, etc but he also takes anything he wants to keep but I don't want in the house there. I hate to imagine who will have to clean it one day.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Purple, glad you had a good vacation in France. Lovely photo, we sure wouldn't guess thst boy is related to you. Lol

Tami, as Sonja said, I sure hope that baby will not be scarred for life, poor little soul. I hope there are lots of family to help with the children.
Great picture of the birthday party.

Interesting to hear the family heritage of people. I was recently give the link to buy a book - the Irish Palatines in Ontario- I haven't bought it yet but do plan to. One of my relatives has set up a Facebook site & posts lots of interesting family history stuff. He was to Ireland this spring & toured the Palatine museum, met many relatives there & saw where our ancestors came from. Maybe someday...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Wonderful picture of your family. Embrace life with them. Thinking of you and your family in this time of grief.


tami_ohio said:


> We decided to take the kids for tacos and cake tonight for their birthdays. Had a good time, tho a few tears also. Thought I would share a pic of them all. Well DS' youngest seems to be hiding! Oh well. We were only there from 5:30-9:00!!!
> 
> DDIL had just put a bite of food in her mouth, and DS is making funny faces. And, as you can see, Arianna was sleeping!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That is very sad to know nothing of your family. Both my grandpas lived with us when I was young, my Dad & his Dad died the same year when I was 7 but moms dad lived with us until I was 12, just before we moved to Saskatchewan. I used to talk with him lots about the family- just a little group, he was one of 18 children & he had 10 kids, his brother who lived just down the road had 14, so there were lots of stories. :lol: I really missed being part of such a big family when we moved here. I still keep in touch with several cousins but all the aunts & uncles are gone.


I never knew anything different so never missed it . The person I miss the most is my little brother love calling him that even though he is 6ft 2" 
Still my little brother 
Sonja


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Welcome back. Your return to the KTP is a wonderful surprise and perfectly timed to give us all something to smile about. Congrats on your GPA; not surprised at all. Glad Darwin kitty is doing well enjoying her new cat tree. Also glad your sister is back though "still a brat" to quote you. {{{{HUGS}}}}


doogie said:


> Hello all!     Been a heck of a long time, but I'm back.  Hugs to everyone I know and hugs to those new to the Tea Party since I went away to school.  Guess an update is in order.
> 
> Ok where to start. HMMM>
> 1. School is officially out until Mid september.  I did well ending this last year with a GPA of 3.79
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I just got a PM, from Daralene, thought it best to relay in full:

Having trouble with internet. Still out of town.

Tried to send you an email and can't send that either, so I'm trying again.

Thank you for telling me about June's passing. So tragic and heartbreaking. I will keep this so short as I've written messages to you 3x and not been able till send until a blank one sent.

Please convey my condolences. I will try and get on the site. I wonder if her funeral is today?
Big Hugs and thank you so much. Just so sad.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, you know he might need it someday :lol:
> We have an old house(the one DH grew up in) moved beside our shop for storage, lots of shop stuff in there-oil filters,parts, etc but he also takes anything he wants to keep but I don't want in the house there. I hate to imagine who will have to clean it one day.


What is it with men and keeping things that they might need one day and then never use 
Sonja


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Wonderful picture of Mr P and GS1. First time I've seen Mr P's face; quite a catch you have there; you two make a handsome couple.


PurpleFi said:


> Back last night from a great time in France. GS1 was very excited, we are going to have a lazy day today.
> 
> Hugs to everyone and condolences Tami xx


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Mothers family came from Ireland and settled in Middlesbrough and that's all I know about them . I have cousins still living here but they are a lot older than me and I wouldn't recognise them now and the proof of that is I was talking to a lady in the hospital a couple of month ago and it turned out she was my cousin
> Sonja


I know it's a daunting task to trace your family's history. I had a cousin from my dad's side who arrived from Hungary and I thought that he would be able to give me some information about my dad's mother and father. He was no help at all.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Now that it's no longer a communist country perhaps it would be easier to get information. Have you been there? 2of DH cousins went on a river cruise last shoring from Budapest to Amsterdam, they were in awe of all the history & the things they saw & learned about. I would love to do that but can't see DH being willing. :roll:


I haven't been there but my brother will be going in September on a River Cruise. Sadly he didn't invite me to join them so I didn't push it.  But perhaps I will go on my own next year. My dad was visiting Hungary in 1956 just when the communists moved in. He was lucky to get out in time. Since then both mom and dad visited twice. Although they took lots of pictures, they didn't identify any of the people in the pictures so I have no idea who they are and there's no one left here to ask.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

budasha said:


> I know it's a daunting task to trace your family's history. I had a cousin from my dad's side who arrived from Hungary and I thought that he would be able to give me some information about my dad's mother and father. He was no help at all.


My lot haven't gone anywhere far for hundreds of years! Only bit of "exotica" we have is that DH & his brother and sister were all born in India as his dad was a tea planter near Darjeeling for 23 years. DH is the oldest and he was only 5 when they came home so he doesn't remember much about it. He had an ayah (nanny) called Canchi whose husband (Chumbla) was a priest and DH's mum said DH spoke Hindustani better than English until he was 4 so she used to use him as an interpreter when she spoke to the cook! DH was sent to boarding school at 4 years old ( :shock: ) and his claim to fame is that he slept with the Headmistress on the first night there! (He usually leaves out the fact that he was upset, and that he was only 4 years old!)


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Dear Friend, you have no idea how nice it is to have you back with all of us because you would not likely think you were as important to us as you actually are.
> 
> Ohio Joy


I agree, Shirley, we love your books, you fill them with with love and we love you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well Brantley today said he didn't want me to be angry a them. I told him that was not something I could not agree to at least not now.


I have to agree with you, I'd be extremely pissed for a quite a while, the fear of the reality of what could have happened is still way to raw for you to get over soon.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> We are just absolutely stunned. DD especially. They are/were almost the same age. Their boys are about 1 year apart. And now, little Jaxson is 12 months younger than Arriana. And she was the same age as my DDIL. Just really hits home hard.
> 
> Thank you for the birthday wishes for my kids!


Wrapping you all in warm hugs, unfortunately there isn't anything that can be said to make it better.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I believe it is today (funeral)....our Wednesday.


Lurker 2 said:


> I just got a PM, from Daralene, thought it best to relay in full:
> 
> Having trouble with internet. Still out of town.
> 
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just talked with Betty since she hasn't been on this week. She appreciated being informed about June. Betty has been in quite a bit of pain with her back. Doctor said from the MRIs done her back is getting worse. She won't see him until Sept. 1 and is hoping he will suggest a series of shots vs surgery again. Betty said to tell everyone she loves us, keeps us in her prayers, and will be back when able to.


Thank you Gwen for letting us know, sweet Betty takes so much care of those around her, I certainly hope that they can see her sooner and do something to give her more long lasting or permanent relief. 
Keeping her, her DH, and the girls in prayers also.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

My cousin that passed away this past year had my mom's family's Family Bible that held so much information going generations back. Unfortunately I have no way of contacting her husband to ask to either borrow/buy/or be given the bible and now have eno way of finding so much information. (I have tried Ancestry.com). I know he has no desire for it and seriously doubt her son does (won't go into why). Just wish I could reach him.....ah well.


budasha said:


> I haven't been there but my brother will be going in September on a River Cruise. Sadly he didn't invite me to join them so I didn't push it.  But perhaps I will go on my own next year. My dad was visiting Hungary in 1956 just when the communists moved in. He was lucky to get out in time. Since then both mom and dad visited twice. Although they took lots of pictures, they didn't identify any of the people in the pictures so I have no idea who they are and there's no one left here to ask.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> We decided to take the kids for tacos and cake tonight for their birthdays. Had a good time, tho a few tears also. Thought I would share a pic of them all. Well DS' youngest seems to be hiding! Oh well. We were only there from 5:30-9:00!!!
> 
> DDIL had just put a bite of food in her mouth, and DS is making funny faces. And, as you can see, Arianna was sleeping!


Great looking family, Tami, and they look to be having quite a good time, which was probably much needed for you all at this time, tears not withstanding. 
Only 31/2 hours, that's not too bad. lolol


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I asked about the possibility of her getting in sooner and she could but not to see the Dr. only to see the PA and at this point is determined to see the Dr.


Poledra65 said:


> Thank you Gwen for letting us know, sweet Betty takes so much care of those around her, I certainly hope that they can see her sooner and do something to give her more long lasting or permanent relief.
> Keeping her, her DH, and the girls in prayers also.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Took my van in for repairs (left it yesterday for work to be done today). Called them around 10:30 since I hadn't heard from the regarding cost prior to any work and they were out driving it then; said I hear from them shortly. Still haven't heard from them. Debating whether I should call them again. Need to know how much "damage to the pocketbook" will be before work is done. I know it MUST be done (major issue brakes) but still need to make arrangements.

Edit: called again....owner said he didn't know I'd called. Said he'd get some numbers together for me and call back in a few minutes. Worries me it will be expensive with a captial E.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> maybe he needs one of my come to Jesus talks - gary gets moody sometimes - heidi calls in attitude - i think sometimes life is a little overwhelming for him. --- sam


Nah, I usually just ignore him, keep on knitting, chatting with you all... eventually, he'll come over and ask what I'm doing, and all is well with his world again. He never takes it out on me, he just vents, very loudly, and with colorful language, I've learned a long time ago, that to try to damper it, just fuels the fire because he's got an audience. If he's being really unreasonable, I just calmly point out(when I can get a word in), the facts, that usually takes the wind out of his sails also. lol
He told me once that he doesn't get mad at me, he just gets mad that I'm usually right. lolol... 
I do have to say, I don't usually ever tell David he's wrong, he's not often wrong, he just gets very closed minded and only sees things from his narrow point of view, he's more set in his ways and closed minded than anybody has a right to be and needs reminded that the world is a lot bigger than he is (and he thinks he's liberal :roll: ) LOL


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

doogie said:


> Hello all!     Been a heck of a long time, but I'm back.  Hugs to everyone I know and hugs to those new to the Tea Party since I went away to school.  Guess an update is in order.
> 
> Ok where to start. HMMM>
> 1. School is officially out until Mid september.  I did well ending this last year with a GPA of 3.79
> ...


Welcome back! Glad school is going well, and that Darwin kitty is also doing well. Good that you got your sister moved home, younger siblings are *always* brats. lol
Love the idea of a carriage robe, it'd be good for so many things, perfect size to take to outdoor happenings and throw over your lap to keep your legs warm. 
Hugs back!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Back last night from a great time in France. GS1 was very excited, we are going to have a lazy day today.
> 
> Hugs to everyone and condolences Tami xx


Welcome home!

He has grandmas hair and eyes and grandpas smile, doesn't he. 
Good looking, the both of them.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i will definitely need to hear more about these winter carriage rides. --- sam



doogie said:


> Will do. LOL. I'm making the carriage robes because I'd rather not buy one. LOL. That and Yes. I will be in a carriage or two this winter. LOL


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> All is well just life getting in the way at the moment. Been busy still downsizing from the move. things I used to think I needed to save have go I to piles. A friend' idea she had three piles marry, date or divorce. That is how she sorted all her stuff. My i would marry pile is getting much smaller than before.


That's a great way to do it, I guess if I looked at a lot of my stuff that way, my marry pile would be much smaller than I think it is.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to have you back safe and sound josephine. --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> Back last night from a great time in France. GS1 was very excited, we are going to have a lazy day today.
> 
> Hugs to everyone and condolences Tami xx


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sounds like a lovely day joy. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Josephine, your men look happy and content.
> I had lovely day. Took DGD and friend to art class til noon.then dropped friend at her home. Ran in and threw clothes in washer. Than DH, DGD and I went to Yarns On First. Bought yarn for DGD to knit young 3yr old neighbor girl mittens for her birthday mid-Aug. I got yarn to knit Fae fingerless gloves she chose and mohair to make her a circular (long scarf, not cowl size) for with her. Explained how warm mohair is but she lo especially it and said but it's for with her. Then we ate Mexican and then had desert at New Ben & Kerry's ice cream store. Then we came home watched kitty and dog videos and knitted together for several hours.
> At 6 my DD took us to Sonoma farmers market and we had picnic on the grass.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you should invite heidi to your house - she has two piles - keep - get rid of - the keep pile is always the smaller. the goodwill pile is always larger - and sometimes the trash bin overflows. lol --- sam



Swedenme said:


> My pile is " this hasn't been used in a while out the door it goes "
> My husbands pile is I don't use it I will put it in the loft
> I keep looking at the bedroom ceiling wondering when it's going to fall down there is so much junk up there 😄
> Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

want to see them when you are done. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Thank you Cathy would you believe I am knitting another sandal I think I'm becoming obsessed with them 😄
> Sonja


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> My lot haven't gone anywhere far for hundreds of years! Only bit of "exotica" we have is that DH & his brother and sister were all born in India as his dad was a tea planter near Darjeeling for 23 years. DH is the oldest and he was only 5 when they came home so he doesn't remember much about it. He had an ayah (nanny) called Canchi whose husband (Chumbla) was a priest and DH's mum said DH spoke Hindustani better than English until he was 4 so she used to use him as an interpreter when she spoke to the cook! DH was sent to boarding school at 4 years old ( :shock: ) and his claim to fame is that he slept with the Headmistress on the first night there! (He usually leaves out the fact that he was upset, and that he was only 4 years old!)


 It's just as interesting though to hear of families that have stayed in the same areas for generations and have a real history in the area. 
DHs early life does sound fun though, too bad he was too young to remember much, don't suppose he remembers any Hindustani now though, that's a pity.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> My lot haven't gone anywhere far for hundreds of years! Only bit of "exotica" we have is that DH & his brother and sister were all born in India as his dad was a tea planter near Darjeeling for 23 years. DH is the oldest and he was only 5 when they came home so he doesn't remember much about it. He had an ayah (nanny) called Canchi whose husband (Chumbla) was a priest and DH's mum said DH spoke Hindustani better than English until he was 4 so she used to use him as an interpreter when she spoke to the cook! DH was sent to boarding school at 4 years old ( :shock: ) and his claim to fame is that he slept with the Headmistress on the first night there! (He usually leaves out the fact that he was upset, and that he was only 4 years old!)


 It's just as interesting though to hear of families that have stayed in the same areas for generations and have a real history in the area. 
DHs early life does sound fun though, too bad he was too young to remember much, don't suppose he remembers any Hindustani now though, that's a pity.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

but you never know . . . . . .



Swedenme said:


> What is it with men and keeping things that they might need one day and then never use
> Sonja


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> My cousin that passed away this past year had my mom's family's Family Bible that held so much information going generations back. Unfortunately I have no way of contacting her husband to ask to either borrow/buy/or be given the bible and now have eno way of finding so much information. (I have tried Ancestry.com). I know he has no desire for it and seriously doubt her son does (won't go into why). Just wish I could reach him.....ah well.


That's unfortunate, too bad that he wouldn't just send/give it to someone in your family when he came across it, just out of respect for what it is.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I asked about the possibility of her getting in sooner and she could but not to see the Dr. only to see the PA and at this point is determined to see the Dr.


I can understand her determination to see the doc though, probably a good idea at this point.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> My lot haven't gone anywhere far for hundreds of years! Only bit of "exotica" we have is that DH & his brother and sister were all born in India as his dad was a tea planter near Darjeeling for 23 years. DH is the oldest and he was only 5 when they came home so he doesn't remember much about it. He had an ayah (nanny) called Canchi whose husband (Chumbla) was a priest and DH's mum said DH spoke Hindustani better than English until he was 4 so she used to use him as an interpreter when she spoke to the cook! DH was sent to boarding school at 4 years old ( :shock: ) and his claim to fame is that he slept with the Headmistress on the first night there! (He usually leaves out the fact that he was upset, and that he was only 4 years old!)


That is interesting. I'll bet your DH gets a charge out of telling people that story :lol:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Took my van in for repairs (left it yesterday for work to be done today). Called them around 10:30 since I hadn't heard from the regarding cost prior to any work and they were out driving it then; said I hear from them shortly. Still haven't heard from them. Debating whether I should call them again. Need to know how much "damage to the pocketbook" will be before work is done. I know it MUST be done (major issue brakes) but still need to make arrangements.
> 
> Edit: called again....owner said he didn't know I'd called. Said he'd get some numbers together for me and call back in a few minutes. Worries me it will be expensive with a captial E.


Keeping everything crossed that it's not as bad as you are expecting. 
I ordered the distributor for Davids' truck last night, that lowered the bank account considerable, but not as bad as it could have been , and thankfully, he and Christopher can do the work themselves. Hopefully, prayers going up, it and a new battery and we'll have the pickemup truck running again, that would be a major blessing.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is probably the best way - i don't get angry very often but when i do i can really rant and rave - and then i am fine the next day - usually. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Nah, I usually just ignore him, keep on knitting, chatting with you all... eventually, he'll come over and ask what I'm doing, and all is well with his world again. He never takes it out on me, he just vents, very loudly, and with colorful language, I've learned a long time ago, that to try to damper it, just fuels the fire because he's got an audience. If he's being really unreasonable, I just calmly point out(when I can get a word in), the facts, that usually takes the wind out of his sails also. lol
> He told me once that he doesn't get mad at me, he just gets mad that I'm usually right. lolol...
> I do have to say, I don't usually ever tell David he's wrong, he's not often wrong, he just gets very closed minded and only sees things from his narrow point of view, he's more set in his ways and closed minded than anybody has a right to be and needs reminded that the world is a lot bigger than he is (and he thinks he's liberal :roll: ) LOL


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is probably the best way - i don't get angry very often but when i do i can really rant and rave - and then i am fine the next day - usually. --- sam


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> My cousin that passed away this past year had my mom's family's Family Bible that held so much information going generations back. Unfortunately I have no way of contacting her husband to ask to either borrow/buy/or be given the bible and now have eno way of finding so much information. (I have tried Ancestry.com). I know he has no desire for it and seriously doubt her son does (won't go into why). Just wish I could reach him.....ah well.


I'm sorry to hear that. There is really no reason for him to keep the Bible since it would mean nothing to him and everything to you. Is there anyone else in your family that might know how to locate him?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> I haven't been there but my brother will be going in September on a River Cruise. Sadly he didn't invite me to join them so I didn't push it.  But perhaps I will go on my own next year. My dad was visiting Hungary in 1956 just when the communists moved in. He was lucky to get out in time. Since then both mom and dad visited twice. Although they took lots of pictures, they didn't identify any of the people in the pictures so I have no idea who they are and there's no one left here to ask.


I have a couple of photo albums of my dads from before I was born the pictures are all named but I haven't any idea who they are 
Sonja


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I have a couple of photo albums of my dads from before I was born the pictures are all named but I haven't any idea who they are
> Sonja


Unless you have some idea of where they are from, it will be difficult to trace them.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> but you never know . . . . . .


Exactly what my husband says 😄


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Good to see you, Doogie--congratulations on the GPA! 

Hope all are well or mending appropriately today--trying to get some photos but the sky is overcast so the light's a little odd...we'll see if it works.

I'm also updating my Pinterest boards, as I realized I was way behind on posting the designs there. I really do need to revise my list of things to get done! :roll: :XD:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> that is probably the best way - i don't get angry very often but when i do i can really rant and rave - and then i am fine the next day - usually. --- sam


I'm like you Sam do not like feeling angry it's not worth it but if I do get angry just let me rant and rave for a good 10 minutes then I'm fine again 
Husband will sulk . I hate sulking couldn't do it even if I wanted to . I can't keep my mouth shut long enough 😄
Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

gwen - how is brantley today? --- sam


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

martina said:


> Prayers for Betty and hope she is able to be here with us soon.


Sending good thoughts!

Purple, your fellows are right good looking (but you know that!).


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gwen, hope the van isn't too costly. DH was pleasantly surprised yesterday with the Harley repair, the shop had a tailpipe that someone took off to replace with something fancier, it was like new & only $100, new was $500 & only another $100 to change it so he was happy.

Caren, glad your sorting is going well, I think that would be such a hard task.

Kate, cute story about your husband sleeping with the headmistress,lol. I can't imagine sending a child away to school at 4 years old although there were times when my boys were teenagers I might have sent them somewhere :roll:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> What is it with men and keeping things that they might need one day and then never use
> Sonja
> 
> 
> ...


It isn't just men, either...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm like you Sam do not like feeling angry it's not worth it but if I do get angry just let me rant and rave for a good 10 minutes then I'm fine again
> Husband will sulk . I hate sulking couldn't do it even if I wanted to . I can't keep my mouth shut long enough 😄
> Sonja


I have a long fuse but a big explosion if someone pushes it to the end. It takes a lot to get me going and when I do, step back!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Here are the latest hats--a result of playing around with twisted stitches. 

Working on getting the patterns written up.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> Here are the latest hats--a result of playing around with twisted stitches.
> 
> Working on getting the patterns written up.


They are lovely Sorlenna I was going to say I liked the top one the best but then I saw the third one . I love the pattern on that one 
Sonja


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> They are lovely Sorlenna I was going to say I liked the top one the best but then I saw the third one . I love the pattern on that one
> Sonja


Thank you! I am considering making a baby sweater out of the top pattern also and working on a wrap using the bottom one. One of these days, I hope to get caught up with myself! :lol:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I have a couple of photo albums of my dads from before I was born the pictures are all named but I haven't any idea who they are
> Sonja


That is so frustrating. A few years ago I went through a lot of my old photos. Threw a lot away but those I kept I wrote on the back who they were (as far as I knew). Not sure if the kids are that interested but they might be one day.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Here are the latest hats--a result of playing around with twisted stitches.
> 
> Working on getting the patterns written up.


Fantastic!! The third one is my favorite though.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

What I came up with while in Yellowstone, now trying to come up with a hat to match, and a cowl I did last week with wool I got out of the sale bin last year at daily fiber.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> They are lovely Sorlenna I was going to say I liked the top one the best but then I saw the third one . I love the pattern on that one
> Sonja


I tend to agree with Sonja.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Back last night from a great time in France. GS1 was very excited, we are going to have a lazy day today.
> 
> Hugs to everyone and condolences Tami xx


Welcome home, and waving hello to Mr. P and DGS1.

Thank you.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> What a terrible tragedy Tammi . Is there family to look after the children
> I do hope they can heal the little babies face as a constant reminder of this terrible time he won't need
> Sonja


They have their dad, grandma, and a couple of aunts, on our side of the family. I am not sure about on their dad's side of the family.

I know they will be doing surgery next week doing skin grafts, but don't know how extensive it will be.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Thats a nice photo of your family.


Thanks!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> Nice picture of your family. Hope everyone enjoyed the birthday treats.


Thank you, and yes they did.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Wonderful picture of your family. Embrace life with them. Thinking of you and your family in this time of grief.


Thank you, Gwen.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Wrapping you all in warm hugs, unfortunately there isn't anything that can be said to make it better.


Thank you.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Great looking family, Tami, and they look to be having quite a good time, which was probably much needed for you all at this time, tears not withstanding.
> Only 31/2 hours, that's not too bad. lolol


Thanks. Yes, we all had a good time.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Here are the latest hats--a result of playing around with twisted stitches.
> 
> Working on getting the patterns written up.


Pretty! I like the blue, and the purple ones best.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Hi all!

DD had her nephronstomy tube removed yesterday! It was a bit dicey due to calcification and pain meds were necessary. But it's gone!

I was a bit surprised to hear the doctor recommend a maxi pad be used in lieu of a medical bandage. Apparently, the site will continue to "leak" as it heals and the extra absorbency will come in handy. DD was thrilled to be joining me in the wonderful world of incontinence lol. I told her at least her's is temporary!

She has had to pump and dump for the last 24 hours (because of the meds), resulting in a very gassey, cranky, bottle resistant infant. DD says DBGD was passing gas from both ends at great volume and with great frequency lol. Like father, like daughter. There is no way am I taking the blame for THAT one lol.

They are both napping at the moment, so I am off to knit. Hugs and blessings to all.

Gigi


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gigi, glad everything went well for DDs tube removal. Poor baby girl, I don't like when my tummy's bloaty, it'd be worse on her poor thing.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Do you want me to send it by PM or email
> Sonja


I sent you a pm. I am so excited to make these.

Thanks!

Gigi


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> Hi all!
> 
> DD had her nephronstomy tube removed yesterday! It was a bit dicey due to calcification and pain meds were necessary. But it's gone!
> 
> ...


Thank you Gigi, for another chapter in the tales of life at your place! It is good to have the lighter view. Where would we be without humour?!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> They are lovely Sorlenna I was going to say I liked the top one the best but then I saw the third one . I love the pattern on that one
> Sonja


Exactly what I was thinking


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> he is in my Prayers too, as is Matthew and you.


I shared the idea with Matthew of adding in some color after the drawing is in place. He says he might try it on a drawing that is not commissioned so if he doesn't like it, he can toss it out. It will be fun to see him try it at least. I will take him to the craft store to look for a brown pencil.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Gigi, glad everything went well for DDs tube removal. Poor baby girl, I don't like when my tummy's bloaty, it'd be worse on her poor thing.


And a very beautiful rose it is!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm glad the surgery went well, too bad about the pain.
My brother was in a car accident years ago & had a crushed femur, he got infection (osteomyelitis) in it & it drained for about 2 years & this has reoccurred 3 times in the last 30 yrs. he used Kotex pads on the site years. He was 20 when this happened, he was quite glad to have a mom & sisters to send to the store for them!
Hope the baby starts taking a bottle better for you. I gave my boys a bottle once / week just to keep them used to the idea of a bottle, my friend never gave a bottle & tried to switch when she had to return to work & it was a nightmare. I wasn't letting that happen.


Bobglory said:


> Hi all!
> 
> DD had her nephronstomy tube removed yesterday! It was a bit dicey due to calcification and pain meds were necessary. But it's gone!
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kaye, great set & cowl, love the colours. Beautiful rose.

I'm getting caught up again after having the kids here. House & laundry done. I went through the garden, picked 3 huge heads of broccoli, beans, potatoes & carrots. Supper will be good. :lol: 
Want to finish painting the door frame, it needs a second coat. & weed the big flower bed, then I just have to sort out clothes to take.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Gigi, glad everything went well for DDs tube removal. Poor baby girl, I don't like when my tummy's bloaty, it'd be worse on her poor thing.


It's a lovely rose bush . I like white roses . Have a climbing white rose but it's not doing so well where it's planted will have to read up to see if I can move it . 
Your knitting is lovely too Kaye . I like the colours you used in your cowl . I think shades of blues are my favourite colours 
Sonja


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Lovely rose bush. Beautiful knitting. Wow, what a bunch of beautiful knitters on this forum.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kaye, great set & cowl, love the colours. Beautiful rose.
> 
> I'm getting caught up again after having the kids here. House & laundry done. I went through the garden, picked 3 huge heads of broccoli, beans, potatoes & carrots. Supper will be good. :lol:
> Want to finish painting the door frame, it needs a second coat. & weed the big flower bed, then I just have to sort out clothes to take.


They are lovely colours, Bonnie. Is James C. Brett a yarn company?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kaye, great set & cowl, love the colours. Beautiful rose.
> 
> I'm getting caught up again after having the kids here. House & laundry done. I went through the garden, picked 3 huge heads of broccoli, beans, potatoes & carrots. Supper will be good. :lol:
> Want to finish painting the door frame, it needs a second coat. & weed the big flower bed, then I just have to sort out clothes to take.


More lovely knitting I have just been admiring Kaye s and saying how shades of blue are my favourite colour and now I see your lovely baby set in shades of blue . Gorgeous 
Sonja


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Oh, will they never learn........

They knew the baby was gassy......

They had learned (I thought) the hard way about making diaper changes swift and what happens when certain areas get exposed to room air........

I was wrong. So very, very wrong...

Last night DD was changing a very gassy DBGD and was elevating making sure all the bits were meticulously cleaned to an art form. 

She had both little heels in one hand, little baby legs raised to wipe one more time when DBGD let loose. Picture a squeeze bottle of mustard laid on its's side and stepped on... forcefully. Neither DD nor the couch was spared.

I was of absolutely no help as I was paralyzed by laughter and trying ever so hard not to do the same thing DBGD had just done....

I know it was the gas, but the smile on DBGD's face when she let loose was priceless!

Gigi


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> Oh, will they never learn........
> 
> They knew the baby was gassy......
> 
> ...


Oh boy! What a picture!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> They are lovely colours, Bonnie. Is James C. Brett a yarn company?


I think so, that's what it said on the label- James C Brett Chunky Marble


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I think so, that's what it said on the label- James C Brett Chunky Marble


 :thumbup:


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kaye, great set & cowl, love the colours. Beautiful rose.
> 
> I'm getting caught up again after having the kids here. House & laundry done. I went through the garden, picked 3 huge heads of broccoli, beans, potatoes & carrots. Supper will be good. :lol:
> Want to finish painting the door frame, it needs a second coat. & weed the big flower bed, then I just have to sort out clothes to take.


Bonnie that set is beautiful. If you already posted it, I missed it. What pattern did you use for the sweater?

Gigi


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bobglory said:


> Oh, will they never learn........
> 
> They knew the baby was gassy......
> 
> ...


Oh my that made me laugh . Reminded me of the time my husband was drying my middle son after his bath he put him above his head telling him what a good boy he was . Well little baby that he was proceeded to wash his daddies face for him 😄
Sonja


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Such love knits shared by several of you today. 

DS#1 said the interview went better than his last one. He is trying to go full time at the job where he currently works part time. I am pleased that he is trying to do this. I stay supportive of him and trust that God will bless him as he sees fit. He works hard and is very reliable which is wonderful. 

My sore throat is a bit better today as I have drank so much liquid I will be up peeing tonight. Sinuses are draining and irritating my throat. While I was eating tonight I started having pain in my right ear so I will watch that for the next day or two. I told the boys I wasn't cooking tonight so they are getting their own dinner and something for their dad as well. I cooked up some chicken and rice soup for myself tonight. I think I would prefer to have some home cooked soup as canned soup just doesn't taste right to me. 

I am going to attempt to get some sleep to see if that helps. 

Doogie...So good to see you here with us once again. I would love to see pictures of the carriage blanket.

Purplefi...It is wonderful to have you joining us once again. Glad you had a lovely time.

Gwen...Glad Brantley is doing better. I actually understand why he doesn't want you to blow up at his friends. He still wants to have a friendship with them even if he knows differently now on how much to trust them. So glad he got help when he did.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Bobglory said:


> Oh, will they never learn........
> 
> They knew the baby was gassy......
> 
> ...


Oh what surprises the little ones bless their family with.

My oldest son use to christian us with his entire bottle feedings several times a week if not more. I learned quickly to not allow others to feed or burp him. I used a beach towel as a burp cloth and always had one on the edge of the couch. It was used quite often. I am glad that I didn't get the mess that your DD got today.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> Bonnie that set is beautiful. If you already posted it, I missed it. What pattern did you use for the sweater?
> 
> Gigi


It's called Wee Bean, free on Ravelry, very easy & all in one piece, top-down


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Oh my that made me laugh . Reminded me of the time my husband was drying my middle son after his bath he put him above his head telling him what a good boy he was . Well little baby that he was proceeded to wash his daddies face for him 😄
> Sonja


  :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It's called Wee Bean, free on Ravelry, very easy & all in one piece, top-down


Thank you. I have several of her patterns. I love them. I just downloaded this one.

Gigi


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Here are the latest hats--a result of playing around with twisted stitches.
> 
> Working on getting the patterns written up.


Very nice hats.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> What I came up with while in Yellowstone, now trying to come up with a hat to match, and a cowl I did last week with wool I got out of the sale bin last year at daily fiber.


Sure are nice colours.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks for all the kind words for my hats. I've really enjoyed doing them, and I think I'm keeping at least one for me!

Gigi, your story made me laugh, too; my papaw used to put babies on their tummies on his lap and pat them on the back so they'd "break wind." He said that was the best thing for a baby with a tummy ache--and it did work!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> Hi all!
> 
> DD had her nephronstomy tube removed yesterday! It was a bit dicey due to calcification and pain meds were necessary. But it's gone!
> 
> ...


Through all the trials and tribulations, you still have your sense of humour. How about your DD?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Gigi, glad everything went well for DDs tube removal. Poor baby girl, I don't like when my tummy's bloaty, it'd be worse on her poor thing.


Lovely roses.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kaye, great set & cowl, love the colours. Beautiful rose.
> 
> I'm getting caught up again after having the kids here. House & laundry done. I went through the garden, picked 3 huge heads of broccoli, beans, potatoes & carrots. Supper will be good. :lol:
> Want to finish painting the door frame, it needs a second coat. & weed the big flower bed, then I just have to sort out clothes to take.


Very nice set. So nice that you can pick your supper right out of the garden. There's nothing like it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> Oh, will they never learn........
> 
> They knew the baby was gassy......
> 
> ...


Oh, I can just picture this. Did you happen to snap a photo for posterity? :lol: :lol: I imagine DD was not pleased.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And a very beautiful rose it is!


Thank you, it's my Sugar Moon, I have a Lemons and Oranges getting ready to bloom, I'll post on of it when it does, it's really pretty, of course Davids' Texas tea rose is blooming like it's in Texas, I'll get a pic of that one too, it's a lovely yellow.

The sugar moon has a wonderful, spicy scent.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kaye, great set & cowl, love the colours. Beautiful rose.
> 
> I'm getting caught up again after having the kids here. House & laundry done. I went through the garden, picked 3 huge heads of broccoli, beans, potatoes & carrots. Supper will be good. :lol:
> Want to finish painting the door frame, it needs a second coat. & weed the big flower bed, then I just have to sort out clothes to take.


Thank you, yours are lovely too. 
The yarn on the set is yarn that I dyed a couple years ago at the fiber fair. 
The cowl is a light grey and dark grey Cascade Greenland.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, it's my Sugar Moon, I have a Lemons and Oranges getting ready to bloom, I'll post on of it when it does, it's really pretty, of course Davids' Texas tea rose is blooming like it's in Texas, I'll get a pic of that one too, it's a lovely yellow.
> 
> The sugar moon has a wonderful, spicy scent.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's a lovely rose bush . I like white roses . Have a climbing white rose but it's not doing so well where it's planted will have to read up to see if I can move it .
> Your knitting is lovely too Kaye . I like the colours you used in your cowl . I think shades of blues are my favourite colours
> Sonja


Thank you, it's one of my faves, I was really afraid that we had lost it with the hail that we had. 
Thank you, I enjoyed doing it and it was a quick knit to fill time.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> Oh, will they never learn........
> 
> They knew the baby was gassy......
> 
> ...


LOLOLOL!!!!! Good thing I had nothing in my mouth, can't stop laughing!!! :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Oh my that made me laugh . Reminded me of the time my husband was drying my middle son after his bath he put him above his head telling him what a good boy he was . Well little baby that he was proceeded to wash his daddies face for him 😄
> Sonja


 :XD: :XD: Are you and Gigi trying to make me wet my pants? LOLOL!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> Lovely roses.


Thank you.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> Such love knits shared by several of you today.
> 
> DS#1 said the interview went better than his last one. He is trying to go full time at the job where he currently works part time. I am pleased that he is trying to do this. I stay supportive of him and trust that God will bless him as he sees fit. He works hard and is very reliable which is wonderful.
> 
> ...


Hope DS #1 is successful in getting the full-time job. Sorry that you are still feeling rotten. Hopefully you'll feel better soon.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

budasha said:


> Oh, I can just picture this. Did you happen to snap a photo for posterity? :lol: :lol: I imagine DD was not pleased.


I was laughing too hard lol. DD still has her sense of humor, though I doubt she found it a funny as I did.

Gigi


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> I was laughing too hard lol. DD still has her sense of humor, though I doubt she found it a funny as I did.
> 
> Gigi


I'm sure when baby is older, they will use the story to embarrass her! :mrgreen:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I am so saddened to learn of June's passing. My heart breaks for her family and for us. It was really hard to lose Charlotte and now June. Two such beautiful people who were a ray of light each day. I haven't been able to get online easily and am still not home. DH is giving a concert tonight but I am here resting at the hotel. It will take a while to accept the loss of someone so special to us. I know that KTP added so much to June's life as she added so much to ours. I know we are all hurting. Hugs.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

pacer said:


> I shared the idea with Matthew of adding in some color after the drawing is in place. He says he might try it on a drawing that is not commissioned so if he doesn't like it, he can toss it out. It will be fun to see him try it at least. I will take him to the craft store to look for a brown pencil.


Why not get him a set of 6 or 8 art pencils Pencil crayons. That way if the mood strikes him they are there. Or brown, pale green, light blue light purple or pink, and grey. I don't think they are expensive and that way he could fool around.

Tell him that is a good idea - If he has a drawing that his is not completely happy with and doesn't want to sell or give it away, tell him to use it lightly even having some different shades of light green on leaves or trees in the back ground. Tell him to go very lightly. He just wants to do a light color to highlight the picture animal or backgroud a wee bbit.. Ohh I wish I was there so we could each draw our own thing and he could help me by seeing my mistakes and I could make suggestions to him - He is that good that I doubt he needs any helps.

Suggest that he not throw any of his work out or work where he is trying new things, like color- especially if he is trying color etc. He should keep it and study it and decide if it is too much, the wrong shade of the color, or too light. It is so much fun to introduce color. Say hello to him for me. I am honored he has my card framed. I feel he is a friends as you are a friend. Shirley


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I AM soooo glad to be back here. I just needed some time and I am glad I took it. 

We went to the beach at Maple Bay, near us today with Lisa and Kelly (daughter is visiting) and Hayley - they used the kayaks and waterboards and other friends where there. It was a lovely day. It was so nice to have our whole family here together. Lisa and Pat went and used the track this morning and the exercise equipment. Lisa ran and Pat walked and they both worked out. He was just beaming. I nice to have her here.She works for another airline and so gets a good deal. She knocked on the door andsurprised us so I was delighted. 



I went to the seniors craft and art group this morning. We had a sale last Saturday and they need another afghan. I was asked to do one for the display. I have lots on the go, but said I would and have it well started. It is crochet. I will sent a picture of the work in progress.

I also have a request for a dozen cards so I will get out my paints. I like watercolor for the cards and I am looking forward to doing them.

All in all I am doing very well. talk to you all tomorrow. Shirley


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Great that you are getting a visit from your daughter. 
Sounds like you are getting into the community activities & that will help you meet people. Hope you'll post pictures of your blanket & cards before you donate them.



Designer1234 said:


> I AM soooo glad to be back here. I just needed some time and I am glad I took it.
> 
> We went to the beach at Maple Bay, near us today with Lisa and Kelly (daughter is visiting) and Hayley - they used the kayaks and waterboards and other friends where there. It was a lovely day. It was so nice to have our whole family here together. Lisa and Pat went and used the track this morning and the exercise equipment. Lisa ran and Pat walked and they both worked out. He was just beaming. I nice to have her here.She works for another airline and so gets a good deal. She knocked on the door andsurprised us so I was delighted.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I am so saddened to learn of June's passing. My heart breaks for her family and for us. It was really hard to lose Charlotte and now June. Two such beautiful people who were a ray of light each day. I haven't been able to get online easily and am still not home. DH is giving a concert tonight but I am here resting at the hotel. It will take a while to accept the loss of someone so special to us. I know that KTP added so much to June's life as she added so much to ours. I know we are all hurting. Hugs.


We will sure miss her.

I'm glad you are having a nice time away with your DH.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just got a PM, from Daralene, thought it best to relay in full:
> 
> Having trouble with internet. Still out of town.
> 
> ...


Thanks for letting her know Julie.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Resting on the couch today... I have colonoscopy tomorrow morning for my 5 year check. So today is prep day UGH. Only clear fluids all day and of course the dreaded pre stuff to drink. I have 2 lots so far and a different one to have tonight at 6.... it has to mixed in one litre of water and taken over an hour. I have a feeling it will take longer than that for me to get all that down and keep it down.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Shirley, sounds like a wonderful surprise! 
Be sure to post pics of your cards also, it's wonderful to see all your creations.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Resting on the couch today... I have colonoscopy tomorrow morning for my 5 year check. So today is prep day UGH. Only clear fluids all day and of course the dreaded pre stuff to drink. I have 2 lots so far and a different one to have tonight at 6.... it has to mixed in one litre of water and taken over an hour. I have a feeling it will take longer than that for me to get all that down and keep it down.


You have my deepest sympathies, I hope it goes smoothly and all is well.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Thank you! I am considering making a baby sweater out of the top pattern also and working on a wrap using the bottom one. One of these days, I hope to get caught up with myself! :lol:


They are gorgeous and I am sure the baby sweater and wrap will be too. Very talented. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> You have my deepest sympathies, I hope it goes smoothly and all is well.


Thanks it should I think. I have already had my blood tests and they are perfect.  Also have had scans and the surgeon hasnt called me so I assume they are good too.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> What I came up with while in Yellowstone, now trying to come up with a hat to match, and a cowl I did last week with wool I got out of the sale bin last year at daily fiber.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I will say goodnight and head to bed, it's past Ryssa's bedtime and she kept sighing and looking at me like,was o never going to put her to bed. Lol
Sweet dreams my lovelies, see you in the morning (morning my time anyways). 
HUGS!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Thanks it should I think. I have already had my blood tests and they are perfect.  Also have had scans and the surgeon hasnt called me so I assume they are good too.


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kaye, great set & cowl, love the colours. Beautiful rose.
> 
> I'm getting caught up again after having the kids here. House & laundry done. I went through the garden, picked 3 huge heads of broccoli, beans, potatoes & carrots. Supper will be good. :lol:
> Want to finish painting the door frame, it needs a second coat. & weed the big flower bed, then I just have to sort out clothes to take.


 :thumbup: They ARE lovely colours.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bobglory said:


> Oh, will they never learn........
> 
> They knew the baby was gassy......
> 
> ...


LOL Too funny!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> I am so saddened to learn of June's passing. My heart breaks for her family and for us. It was really hard to lose Charlotte and now June. Two such beautiful people who were a ray of light each day. I haven't been able to get online easily and am still not home. DH is giving a concert tonight but I am here resting at the hotel. It will take a while to accept the loss of someone so special to us. I know that KTP added so much to June's life as she added so much to ours. I know we are all hurting. Hugs.


It certainly has affected us all quite badly. She will be deeply missed on here.

How is your mum?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> They are lovely Sorlenna I was going to say I liked the top one the best but then I saw the third one . I love the pattern on that one
> Sonja


Yes I reacted exactly the same!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> Hi all!
> 
> DD had her nephronstomy tube removed yesterday! It was a bit dicey due to calcification and pain meds were necessary. But it's gone!
> 
> ...


Glad the tube is out. And hpefully no infection comes and that the incontience clears up quickly for her. Poor little bubby- she must be so confuesed as to what she is being fed from and what she is being fed.I'm sure you've explained it all to her so she understands. Well been told at least-maybe not understood.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

KateB said:


> Great photos *Shirley*! I was particularly interested to hear that there's a Port Renfrew over there as I was born and brought up in Renfrew, Scotland. I presume a Renfrewite (or whatever they would be called? :shock: ) must have settled over there. BTW Renfrew comes from Arron- frew which means at the side of the River Arron which is now known as the River Clyde.


There is an old church in Port Renfrew, St. Mary's, that was moved there many years ago (not sure how many, would have to look it up) from Duncan BC. My DH and I were married in that church in Duncan 52 years ago in July 1963. What a small world this KTP really is😉


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

pacer said:


> I shared the idea with Matthew of adding in some color after the drawing is in place. He says he might try it on a drawing that is not commissioned so if he doesn't like it, he can toss it out. It will be fun to see him try it at least. I will take him to the craft store to look for a brown pencil.


Has he used the aquarella pencils l gave him last year, they can be used like normal pencils as well as wet?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> Oh, will they never learn........
> 
> They knew the baby was gassy......
> 
> ...


On second thoughts I think your having too much fun watching them to want to go home


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

budasha said:


> That is so terrible. Prayers for the family.


From me too


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It's called Wee Bean, free on Ravelry, very easy & all in one piece, top-down


Was looking at them thinking how nice some were and then realised that I already have at least one in my library. At least Ravelry is smart enough to know and tell me.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Resting on the couch today... I have colonoscopy tomorrow morning for my 5 year check. So today is prep day UGH. Only clear fluids all day and of course the dreaded pre stuff to drink. I have 2 lots so far and a different one to have tonight at 6.... it has to mixed in one litre of water and taken over an hour. I have a feeling it will take longer than that for me to get all that down and keep it down.


That sounds disgusting . I hope you managed to drink it all Cathy and that your colonoscopy goes fine. By the time you read this it should be over and done with 
Take care sonja


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny Surrey. I'm having a quiet cup of coffee before gs1 gets up. Not sure what wd will get up to today.

Sending healing vibes and hugs to all.

The garden survived being left for 10 days and gs1 helped Mr P get things steaight yesterday.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Was looking at them thinking how nice some were and then realised that I already have at least one in my library. At least Ravelry is smart enough to know and tell me.


I do that 😄


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Resting on the couch today... I have colonoscopy tomorrow morning for my 5 year check. So today is prep day UGH. Only clear fluids all day and of course the dreaded pre stuff to drink. I have 2 lots so far and a different one to have tonight at 6.... it has to mixed in one litre of water and taken over an hour. I have a feeling it will take longer than that for me to get all that down and keep it down.


Its fun indeed- not that I have yet needed to do it myslef but i have instructed many a patient in the delights of it. Hoope it goes well and that it is all clear- you have enough going on right now to not need anything else.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That sounds disgusting . I hope you managed to drink it all Cathy and that your colonoscopy goes fine. By the time you read this it should be over and done with
> Take care sonja


It's only 5.30 for Cathy so she may well be back as she won't be going too far from a toilet tonight. Or she may be so wiped out that she can't do anything.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We will sure miss her.
> 
> I'm glad you are having a nice time away with your DH.


Thanks Bonnie. I've been so sick the whole time. Almost better now but won't be able to stay and take care of mom. So funny, I texted my DH and told him when he got back to the hotel to text me and then I would take the extra locks off the hotel door. He did that but I never heard a thing. Thank goodness his card worked in spite of the extra lock.

Thanks to Julie I found out that we lost our dear sister June. I appreciate her taking the time to do that. The last thing I ever expected.

Sam, thank you so much for keeping KTP going. It was a lifeline for June with her being so homebound in her wheelchair. She never, ever complained about it though. Through KTP she was able to talk with us everyday and even share her life and the photos of her sister and stories of her family.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Thanks it should I think. I have already had my blood tests and they are perfect.  Also have had scans and the surgeon hasnt called me so I assume they are good too.


That sounds very hopeful


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> That sounds disgusting . I hope you managed to drink it all Cathy and that your colonoscopy goes fine. By the time you read this it should be over and done with
> Take care sonja


Not yet, it is only 5.30pm. I have to drink at 6pm then arrive at hospital 7am tomorrow. At least I am getting "done" first. I should be out by 11ish I reckon. 
Havent been able to see mum today as I have had to be close to the toilet all day. They not joking when they say bowel evacuation. :shock:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. I'm having a quiet cup of coffee before gs1 gets up. Not sure what wd will get up to today.
> 
> Sending healing vibes and hugs to all.
> 
> The garden survived being left for 10 days and gs1 helped Mr P get things steaight yesterday.


Lovely picture Josephine your garden looks as dry as mine has been although we have had almost 3 days of rain which has helped bring everything back to life and back to sunshine this morning thank goodness

Beautiful picture for June she did like seeing your flowers


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Its fun indeed- not that I have yet needed to do it myslef but i have instructed many a patient in the delights of it. Hoope it goes well and that it is all clear- you have enough going on right now to not need anything else.


Exactly... I do NOT have time to be ill with anything. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Resting on the couch today... I have colonoscopy tomorrow morning for my 5 year check. So today is prep day UGH. Only clear fluids all day and of course the dreaded pre stuff to drink. I have 2 lots so far and a different one to have tonight at 6.... it has to mixed in one litre of water and taken over an hour. I have a feeling it will take longer than that for me to get all that down and keep it down.


Hope you can keep it down. Not fun to have to try and take it again.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Not yet, it is only 5.30pm. I have to drink at 6pm then arrive at hospital 7am tomorrow. At least I am getting "done" first. I should be out by 11ish I reckon.
> Havent been able to see mum today as I have had to be close to the toilet all day. They not joking when they say bowel evacuation. :shock:


You can tell it's only early here haven't got my brain in gear yet I was thinking well I clearly wasn't thinking so I will just wish you good luck 
Sonja


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thanks Bonnie. I've been so sick the whole time. Almost better now but won't be able to stay and take care of mom. So funny, I texted my DH and told him when he got back to the hotel to text me and then I would take the extra locks off the hotel door. He did that but I never heard a thing. Thank goodness his card worked in spite of the extra lock.
> 
> Thanks to Julie I found out that we lost our dear sister June. I appreciate her taking the time to do that. The last thing I ever expected.
> 
> Sam, thank you so much for keeping KTP going. It was a lifeline for June with her being so homebound in her wheelchair. She never, ever complained about it though. Through KTP she was able to talk with us everyday and even share her life and the photos of her sister and stories of her family.


I hope you have been taking care of yourself while you aren't well-we don't want anything happening to you as well. Sounds like it just as well you decided not to go to see your mum if you have been so unwell.

Well I might go and have an earlyish tea. David has been away and gets back late so no need to wait for him. Once I eat I can come back and be free to knit. Actually I am planning to crochet. I've been asked to crochet some moccasins so plan to start them tonight. Something new for me as I don't do a lot of crocheting- though I can. But need to work out where the pattern is from first so I know what stitches to work.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> You can tell it's only early here haven't got my brain in gear yet I was thinking well I clearly wasn't thinking so I will just wish you good luck
> Sonja


Well it can be very difficult keeping track of so many different time zones.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Not yet, it is only 5.30pm. I have to drink at 6pm then arrive at hospital 7am tomorrow. At least I am getting "done" first. I should be out by 11ish I reckon.
> Havent been able to see mum today as I have had to be close to the toilet all day. They not joking when they say bowel evacuation. :shock:


Sending you hugs, will be thinking of you xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> You can tell it's only early here haven't got my brain in gear yet I was thinking well I clearly wasn't thinking so I will just wish you good luck
> Sonja


Morning Sonja x


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> It certainly has affected us all quite badly. She will be deeply missed on here.
> 
> How is your mum?


Mom has an upper respiratory infection and having problems breathing at night. I'm quite worried about her when it moves to her lungs. It will be much worse for her with the COPD and her heart problems. My sister said her spirits are good though and that is important.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bobglory, so wonderful to be reading your posts again. You have me laughing out loud.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Mom has an upper respiratory infection and having problems breathing at night. I'm quite worried about her when it moves to her lungs. It will be much worse for her with the COPD and her heart problems. My sister said her spirits are good though and that is important.


Oh dear, I know what a worry that is.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Not yet, it is only 5.30pm. I have to drink at 6pm then arrive at hospital 7am tomorrow. At least I am getting "done" first. I should be out by 11ish I reckon.
> Havent been able to see mum today as I have had to be close to the toilet all day. They not joking when they say bowel evacuation. :shock:


I got a real laugh when Darowil said you were wiped out. Literally. LOL 
Oh, I'm awful.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Resting on the couch today... I have colonoscopy tomorrow morning for my 5 year check. So today is prep day UGH. Only clear fluids all day and of course the dreaded pre stuff to drink. I have 2 lots so far and a different one to have tonight at 6.... it has to mixed in one litre of water and taken over an hour. I have a feeling it will take longer than that for me to get all that down and keep it down.


Commiserations! So glad I have never yet needed to do such!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh dear, I know what a worry that is.


I know you know this worry all too well. This is what almost killed my mom last time. I pray it won't get as bad this time. 
Thinking of your mom too.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Julie, how is your brother?
Are you home or still on your trip?
I'm surprised you haven't had a colonoscopy. Must be different guidelines where you live. I've had 3 and have missed about 2.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Not yet, it is only 5.30pm. I have to drink at 6pm then arrive at hospital 7am tomorrow. At least I am getting "done" first. I should be out by 11ish I reckon.
> Havent been able to see mum today as I have had to be close to the toilet all day. They not joking when they say bowel evacuation. :shock:


Groan!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Mom has an upper respiratory infection and having problems breathing at night. I'm quite worried about her when it moves to her lungs. It will be much worse for her with the COPD and her heart problems. My sister said her spirits are good though and that is important.


Having good spirits is I am sure a large part of the battle- sorry you are still not well.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> I got a real laugh when Darowil said you were wiped out. Literally. LOL
> Oh, I'm awful.


 :thumbup: Oh very funny indeed! LOL


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Commiserations! So glad I have never yet needed to do such!


Mmmm, its yuck.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Groan!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Julie, how is your brother?
> Are you home or still on your trip?
> I'm surprised you haven't had a colonoscopy. Must be different guidelines where you live. I've had 3 and have missed about 2.


Never had symptoms to warrant concern! 
Alastair has his ups and downs with his new pills that are halucinegenic - they cause problems when he first takes them, and it may be a couple of months before they really work, but they have no other suggestions and must persevere. Thanks for asking!
Ringo and I are home now.
And one of my neighbours has smashed the pot with my lavender- not thrilled. I will take the risk of planting the lemon and orange I want, because in terms of sun it is the right spot- I just hope they don't get bowled too.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Never had symptoms to warrant concern!
> Alastair has his ups and downs with his new pills that are halucinegenic - they cause problems when he first takes them, and it may be a couple of months before they really work, but they have no other suggestions and must persevere. Thanks for asking!
> Ringo and I are home now.
> And one of my neighbours has smashed the pot with my lavender- not thrilled. I will take the risk of planting the lemon and orange I want, because in terms of sun it is the right spot- I just hope they don't get bowled too.


That must be different than here as when we get to a certain age we get the procedure. At least with our doctor. We lost a friend in Germany who must have developed colon cancer in his 40's. Died just after he turned 50.

That must be awful to have to take a hallucinogenic drug, but I know it is his only option. I do hope it works for him.

Oh no, what a shame you lost your lavender pot. Guess they didn't offer to replace it from the sounds of it. I imagine most of my plants are dead. It was 94f today and I've been gone almost a week. I had bought some new ones as my sister came to visit. I was so complimented when she said my gardens looked like the gardens where I took her that are modeled after Monet's gardens. They are far from that but such a lovely thing for her to say.

I will have to search and see if you posted a photo of the christening dress. I'm sure it is amazingly beautiful. Hope your trip was all you wished for and more.

I'd better try and get back to sleep now. DH woke me up when he got back and he is always wired up after a performance, which I understand, but it is difficult sometimes. Now he's sound asleep and I'm wide awake. LOL Well, not a bad problem, just funny.

Thanks again Julie for being so considerate and letting me know the sad news of June. I appreciate it so much.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Julie, if you plant your trees could you put a large stone in front of them to protect them. You would need someone to do it for you as I wouldn't want you to hurt yourself. We had 2 of our huge trees damaged when a car driver passed out and went into them. We thought he was dead. He took out a huge part of our fence too. Wish we'd had landscaping rocks to protect our space from wild or passed out drivers. So glad the driver was ok but concerned that he will do this again if he is still driving as he says he's been passing out when he sneezes.
Sounds like your problem is just plain bad driving.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> That must be different than here as when we get to a certain age we get the procedure. At least with our doctor. We lost a friend in Germany who must have developed colon cancer in his 40's. Died just after he turned 50.
> 
> That must be awful to have to take a hallucinogenic drug, but I know it is his only option. I do hope it works for him.
> 
> ...


Colonoscopies are not routine over here. They recommend having our poo checked but colonscopies only if any symptoms.
Kat will know the page number the chritianing gown was posted on- though it was early as she posted it on the end of the last TP and this one. BUt Kate keeps track of all photos etc.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Colonoscopies are not routine over here. They recommend having our poo checked but colonscopies only if any symptoms.
> Kat will know the page number the chritianing gown was posted on- though it was early as she posted it on the end of the last TP and this one. BUt Kate keeps track of all photos etc.


I wish we were like that. I was going to make another appointment and so dreaded it, but no symptoms, just overdue. Perhaps I won't.
Thanks, I'll check that out!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> That must be different than here as when we get to a certain age we get the procedure. At least with our doctor. We lost a friend in Germany who must have developed colon cancer in his 40's. Died just after he turned 50.
> 
> That must be awful to have to take a hallucinogenic drug, but I know it is his only option. I do hope it works for him.
> 
> ...


Nobody has owned up to doing it! Hope you do manage to sleep again! I won't say it was my pleasure, but I was concerned as it was obvious you did not know.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Julie, if you plant your trees could you put a large stone in front of them to protect them. You would need someone to do it for you as I wouldn't want you to hurt yourself. We had 2 of our huge trees damaged when a car driver passed out and went into them. We thought he was dead. He took out a huge part of our fence too. Wish we'd had landscaping rocks to protect our space from wild or passed out drivers. So glad the driver was ok but concerned that he will do this again if he is still driving as he says he's been passing out when he sneezes.
> Sounds like your problem is just plain bad driving.


Good idea- but very hard to achieve on my limited funds! I agree they are appalling drivers!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Good idea- but very hard to achieve on my limited funds! I agree they are appalling drivers!


Not good about your plant pot. :thumbdown:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Found the photo of the christening gown. Thank you Darowil and thank you Kate for keeping track of where the photos are posted.

Julie, it is absolutely gorgeous!!!! What an heirloom.

Happy Belated Birthday. Love the happy photo of you having your party at your friend's house. Quite a gorgeous sunset too.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Good idea- but very hard to achieve on my limited funds! I agree they are appalling drivers!


I guess there aren't many lying around that someone would help you move. Different story in our area, but I'm sure that is different on an island.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I was thinking I'd only been gone a week, forgetting about the time away from home with my sister before we left for Columbus. I will try and post some photos when I get home. DH said there was an elderly man in his 80's (Had to laugh as we are only 10 years away from that.) who remembered seeing someone with the same last name playing around 1941, before DH was born. That would have been DH's dad, who was a musician before becoming a minister/psychologist. What a surprise that was for DH. Like receiving a present. First that has ever happened.
Well, I think I can sleep now. Night all. Well, it's really morning.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

me popping in again, spent all day at the hospital yesterday. my niece went through a 6 hr surgery. don't know what its really called but they replaced veins in her leg to bypass the bad ones. she will spend 2 days in the unit and get back in a room and then rehab then home. what a day. mom spent the night, i will do the day time. why is sitting waiting so tiring????


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> me popping in again, spent all day at the hospital yesterday. my niece went through a 6 hr surgery. don't know what its really called but they replaced veins in her leg to bypass the bad ones. she will spend 2 days in the unit and get back in a room and then rehab then home. what a day. mom spent the night, i will do the day time. why is sitting waiting so tiring????


Good that it is done, now to see how goes post op.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

The flower photo for June was a lovely idea, Purple. Welcome back.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Resting on the couch today... I have colonoscopy tomorrow morning for my 5 year check. So today is prep day UGH. Only clear fluids all day and of course the dreaded pre stuff to drink. I have 2 lots so far and a different one to have tonight at 6.... it has to mixed in one litre of water and taken over an hour. I have a feeling it will take longer than that for me to get all that down and keep it down.


The prep is the worst part of the colonoscopy -- thinking of you and sending gentle hugs. Hope it all turns out okay.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. I'm having a quiet cup of coffee before gs1 gets up. Not sure what wd will get up to today.
> 
> Sending healing vibes and hugs to all.
> 
> The garden survived being left for 10 days and gs1 helped Mr P get things steaight yesterday.


Beautiful - glad that GS is there to help out Mr. P. Gorgeous garden photos (as always).


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Commiserations! So glad I have never yet needed to do such!


Don't the Drs. recommend it as a screening test when people reach their 50th birthdays? It's highly recommended here to get a baseline screening as of then and then again in 5 years if there were some benign polyps found and 10 years if things were clear. I'm set for another 3 years. My body does not like the cleanse part and I got so weak last time that I passed out. I will only do the cleanse if DH is around.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I wish we were like that. I was going to make another appointment and so dreaded it, but no symptoms, just overdue. Perhaps I won't.
> Thanks, I'll check that out!!


Having lost a son-in-law to colon cancer, I'm pretty diligent about the screenings knowing that early detection is really the most significant factor in not having that disease be fatal. I truly believe that the screenings should be done on the prescribed schedule.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma. Hope you continue to feel better each day. Sorry to hear that your Mom is doing poorly and continue to keep her in my prayers. I'm praying for you too so that you regain your strength because I know you want to be with your Mom if you can be.

Congrats to your DH; what a wonderful treat for your DH to hear of someone enjoying his dad's music also. Are there any recordings of DH's dad's music? My DH's mom taught music and played the piano and accordion. We have a recording of her singing (it's rather funny)and of her playing the accordion. It's a treasure!! We don't have any recordings of my dad's music and sure wish I did. He played tenor sax and was in a big band for many years (way before I was though of). I do have my memories though of his playing and alternating between playing and putting a record on the player to dance. He was a great dancer also.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Don't the Drs. recommend it as a screening test when people reach their 50th birthdays? It's highly recommended here to get a baseline screening as of then and then again in 5 years if there were some benign polyps found and 10 years if things were clear. I'm set for another 3 years. My body does not like the cleanse part and I got so weak last time that I passed out. I will only do the cleanse if DH is around.


Don't get it here in England either . Only if you are having problems of some kind and they want to check to see what is going on 
Sonja


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, I hope you continue to feel better each dad. What a nice gift for DH, having someone remember his Dad.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm afraid not (being able to contact); the Bible is huge and I'd gladly pay for shipping. Just keeping my fingers crossed that someday I'll hear from him but do doubt it.


budasha said:


> I'm sorry to hear that. There is really no reason for him to keep the Bible since it would mean nothing to him and everything to you. Is there anyone else in your family that might know how to locate him?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love your new avatar; what a delightful collection you've designed.


Swedenme said:


> I have a couple of photo albums of my dads from before I was born the pictures are all named but I haven't any idea who they are
> Sonja


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

MUCH better and thank you for asking. He's eating regular food now; just still a bit weak.


thewren said:


> gwen - how is brantley today? --- sam


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Love your new avatar; what a delightful collection you've designed.


Thank you Gwen I'm actually making another one hopefully it will work out the way I want it to 
Sonja


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just got the price for part of van repairs; just under $300. The light in the dashboard panel though is part of a "cluster" and would have to replace the entire unt so holding off on it. Guess I shouldn't complain too much as the van is 10 years old but doggone it there is no replacement vehicle in the near future for sure.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, hope the van isn't too costly. DH was pleasantly surprised yesterday with the Harley repair, the shop had a tailpipe that someone took off to replace with something fancier, it was like new & only $100, new was $500 & only another $100 to change it so he was happy.
> 
> Caren, glad your sorting is going well, I think that would be such a hard task.
> 
> Kate, cute story about your husband sleeping with the headmistress,lol. I can't imagine sending a child away to school at 4 years old although there were times when my boys were teenagers I might have sent them somewhere :roll:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love all three! Be sure to let us know when they are available.


Sorlenna said:


> Here are the latest hats--a result of playing around with twisted stitches.
> 
> Working on getting the patterns written up.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Mine too (3rd one favorite)


Poledra65 said:


> Fantastic!! The third one is my favorite though.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Very nice (both). Love the yarn choices too.


Poledra65 said:


> What I came up with while in Yellowstone, now trying to come up with a hat to match, and a cowl I did last week with wool I got out of the sale bin last year at daily fiber.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Glad the procedure is over now and hope the draining and healing will be soon. Can't imagine having to go through all this right after delivery.j


Bobglory said:


> Hi all!
> 
> DD had her nephronstomy tube removed yesterday! It was a bit dicey due to calcification and pain meds were necessary. But it's gone!
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Lovely work Bonnie and nice choice of yarn.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Kaye, great set & cowl, love the colours. Beautiful rose.
> 
> I'm getting caught up again after having the kids here. House & laundry done. I went through the garden, picked 3 huge heads of broccoli, beans, potatoes & carrots. Supper will be good. :lol:
> Want to finish painting the door frame, it needs a second coat. & weed the big flower bed, then I just have to sort out clothes to take.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

ROFL.......


Bobglory said:


> Oh, will they never learn........
> 
> They knew the baby was gassy......
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Resting on the couch today... I have colonoscopy tomorrow morning for my 5 year check. So today is prep day UGH. Only clear fluids all day and of course the dreaded pre stuff to drink. I have 2 lots so far and a different one to have tonight at 6.... it has to mixed in one litre of water and taken over an hour. I have a feeling it will take longer than that for me to get all that down and keep it down.


Not a fun way to spend a day. I hope the results are good from your test.

I don't know what I ate yesterday but I spent several hours doing the mad dash & I didn't take any wonderful drink. So far so good this morning, hope it's out of my system as we are off tomorrow.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

UGH! But know that it is necessary and will keep you in my thoughts that the tests are negative. How wonderful to have reached your 5 year survivor date. Mine will be in Sept.


sugarsugar said:


> Resting on the couch today... I have colonoscopy tomorrow morning for my 5 year check. So today is prep day UGH. Only clear fluids all day and of course the dreaded pre stuff to drink. I have 2 lots so far and a different one to have tonight at 6.... it has to mixed in one litre of water and taken over an hour. I have a feeling it will take longer than that for me to get all that down and keep it down.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Welcome Mags7; dont recognize you. Glad you've joined it. Yes it is a small world when on th KTP. As you probably know there is always room fo more here. Hope you'll be here more.


mags7 said:


> There is an old church in Port Renfrew, St. Mary's, that was moved there many years ago (not sure how many, would have to look it up) from Duncan BC. My DH and I were married in that church in Duncan 52 years ago in July 1963. What a small world this KTP really is😉


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Its fun indeed- not that I have yet needed to do it myslef but i have instructed many a patient in the delights of it. Hoope it goes well and that it is all clear- you have enough going on right now to not need anything else.


We used to make the appointments & give out the drinks to people. I always told them to make sure they would be at home the day before the procedure becausemshortly after they started drinking it they couod hit the eye of a needle at forty paces :lol: :lol: I got some stange looks from people :lol:
But I also had several return & thank me for the warning


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Here doctors recommend you have one done at a certain age (forget exactly what age). I've had one and it was not fun. 


Lurker 2 said:


> Commiserations! So glad I have never yet needed to do such!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Not a fun way to spend a day. I hope the results are good from your test.
> 
> I don't know what I ate yesterday but I spent several hours doing the mad dash & I didn't take any wonderful drink. So far so good this morning, hope it's out of my system as we are off tomorrow.


Hope you have got it out of your system Bonnie . Where are you off to this time ?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hope the pot smashing was just an accident.


Lurker 2 said:


> Never had symptoms to warrant concern!
> Alastair has his ups and downs with his new pills that are halucinegenic - they cause problems when he first takes them, and it may be a couple of months before they really work, but they have no other suggestions and must persevere. Thanks for asking!
> Ringo and I are home now.
> And one of my neighbours has smashed the pot with my lavender- not thrilled. I will take the risk of planting the lemon and orange I want, because in terms of sun it is the right spot- I just hope they don't get bowled too.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Julie, if you plant your trees could you put a large stone in front of them to protect them. You would need someone to do it for you as I wouldn't want you to hurt yourself. We had 2 of our huge trees damaged when a car driver passed out and went into them. We thought he was dead. He took out a huge part of our fence too. Wish we'd had landscaping rocks to protect our space from wild or passed out drivers. So glad the driver was ok but concerned that he will do this again if he is still driving as he says he's been passing out when he sneezes.
> Sounds like your problem is just plain bad driving.


I would think they would take his drivers liscence, at least that's what would happen here.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Glad your niece came through okay. What a long surgery. Hope yu take some knitting with you.


Southern Gal said:


> me popping in again, spent all day at the hospital yesterday. my niece went through a 6 hr surgery. don't know what its really called but they replaced veins in her leg to bypass the bad ones. she will spend 2 days in the unit and get back in a room and then rehab then home. what a day. mom spent the night, i will do the day time. why is sitting waiting so tiring????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Don't the Drs. recommend it as a screening test when people reach their 50th birthdays? It's highly recommended here to get a baseline screening as of then and then again in 5 years if there were some benign polyps found and 10 years if things were clear. I'm set for another 3 years. My body does not like the cleanse part and I got so weak last time that I passed out. I will only do the cleanse if DH is around.


Here they screen for blood in the stool & if positive then a colonoscopy.
I think those with family history of colon cancer get colonoscopy periodically but I don't know how often.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Is this the trip to Sturgis?


Bonnie7591 said:


> Not a fun way to spend a day. I hope the results are good from your test.
> 
> I don't know what I ate yesterday but I spent several hours doing the mad dash & I didn't take any wonderful drink. So far so good this morning, hope it's out of my system as we are off tomorrow.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm afraid not (being able to contact); the Bible is huge and I'd gladly pay for shipping. Just keeping my fingers crossed that someday I'll hear from him but do doubt it.


I hope he doesn't discard it. I can't believe how many things get thrown out when people don't value them. My brother got my moms house when she died & many things were left there. I didn't want to be one of those relatives who went to house & said I want this that & something else. I got her china cabinet which was her community wedding gift & a fancy cake plate. He didn't tell my sister & I he was moving & his GF sent many things to the dump that we would have saved :roll:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

How sad. When getting ready to sell my mom's house my DB and DS came to help clear it out. They took most of the stuff of value (especially DS) and got mom's china . DS still interested in buying it from me but that is a no go. I did get most of the family photos too. As far as I'm concernedd that is fine. I got to be with mom during her final days and that is priceless.



Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope he doesn't discard it. I can't believe how many things get thrown out when people don't value them. My brother got my moms house when she died & many things were left there. I didn't want to be one of those relatives who went to house & said I want this that & something else. I got her china cabinet which was her community wedding gift & a fancy cake plate. He didn't tell my sister & I he was moving & his GF sent many things to the dump that we would have saved :roll:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I've got o go get ready to go pick up the van. Bonnie just want to say traveling mercies for your trip whether to Sturgis or elsewhere in case I forget to tell you later. TTYL to all.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hope you have got it out of your system Bonnie . Where are you off to this time ?


We are off to Sturgis South Dakota, USA tomorrow for about 10 days with 3 other couples. I certainly don't want the trots on thst trip as there will be miles between stops :shock: 
There is a huge motorcycle rally there every year & this is the 75th anniversary so they are expecting a million bikes :shock: my DH really wants to go. I'm more interested in the travels to & from as we are supposed to go through Yellowstone which I have wanted to see for many years.

I'm so glad my boys will be around to look after things. We have lucked out this year that youngest son has been home when we wanted to go away.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Is this the trip to Sturgis?


Yup :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Not good about your plant pot. :thumbdown:


I totally agree, it costed around $30, fortunately the plant will be ok, someone is coming today to help me plant it in the front garden.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> How sad. When getting ready to sell my mom's house my DB and DS came to help clear it out. They took most of the stuff of value (especially DS) and got mom's china . DS still interested in buying it from me but that is a no go. I did get most of the family photos too. As far as I'm concernedd that is fine. I got to be with mom during her final days and that is priceless.


Me too, I wouldn't care if someone else had the stuff, just can't believe they sent it to the dump without asking us. 
I also have alot of the old photos as mom gave them to me before she died as she knew I was interested in family history & being the oldest I was the only one who remembered most of the people.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We are off to Sturgis South Dakota, USA tomorrow for about 10 days with 3 other couples. I certainly don't want the trots on thst trip as there will be miles between stops :shock:
> There is a huge motorcycle rally there every year & this is the 75th anniversary so they are expecting a million bikes :shock: my DH really wants to go. I'm more interested in the travels to & from as we are supposed to go through Yellowstone which I have wanted to see for many years.
> 
> I'm so glad my boys will be around to look after things. We have lucked out this year that youngest son has been home when we wanted to go away.


 Hope you have a great time Bonnie and I hope you get to go through Yellowstone . I too would love to go there hope you take some pictures 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Found the photo of the christening gown. Thank you Darowil and thank you Kate for keeping track of where the photos are posted.
> 
> Julie, it is absolutely gorgeous!!!! What an heirloom.
> 
> Happy Belated Birthday. Love the happy photo of you having your party at your friend's house. Quite a gorgeous sunset too.


Thanks Daralene! Would you believe, it's the last day of July here?! I am hoping Gerry and I may be able to work out some arrangement for the future- There would be so many advantages to living near Waikenae- but we will see!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I guess there aren't many lying around that someone would help you move. Different story in our area, but I'm sure that is different on an island.


Oh we've got boulders! Just not locally- my old house in Mt Eden, where I lived when Mwyffanwy was little, had lots, and that is around 30k away, as the crow flies- just not here- we have more clay.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> me popping in again, spent all day at the hospital yesterday. my niece went through a 6 hr surgery. don't know what its really called but they replaced veins in her leg to bypass the bad ones. she will spend 2 days in the unit and get back in a room and then rehab then home. what a day. mom spent the night, i will do the day time. why is sitting waiting so tiring????


I think it is the having nothing in particular to do! Hopefully all is going well?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Don't the Drs. recommend it as a screening test when people reach their 50th birthdays? It's highly recommended here to get a baseline screening as of then and then again in 5 years if there were some benign polyps found and 10 years if things were clear. I'm set for another 3 years. My body does not like the cleanse part and I got so weak last time that I passed out. I will only do the cleanse if DH is around.


Possibly to do with how our health system works- may be a bit costly on Public Health, I know our Bowel Cancer figures are not good. But I would be looking for other symptoms. NOT good that you get so weak.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just got the price for part of van repairs; just under $300. The light in the dashboard panel though is part of a "cluster" and would have to replace the entire unt so holding off on it. Guess I shouldn't complain too much as the van is 10 years old but doggone it there is no replacement vehicle in the near future for sure.


I guess it could have been a lot worse- just you've had to pay out so much on various things!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here doctors recommend you have one done at a certain age (forget exactly what age). I've had one and it was not fun.


A definite difference in how things are handled.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hope the pot smashing was just an accident.


It annoys me that they've not owned up to doing it- there are two possibilities.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

First Gwennie for a while! Ringo distracted me!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Mozilla crashed and I ended up with three posts!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Daralene, sorry you have been so sick, I didn't realize it had hung on so long. Hope your mom doesn't get any worse, such a worry for you.
I hope your plants survive your time away. I have some things that fit on a 2 liter pop bottle, you upended the bottle in the pot & it drips slowly. They work very well.
http://www.leevalley.com/en/Garden/page.aspx?p=62806&cat=2,2280,54307&ap=1
I also saw them at Peavy Mart-a farm supply store sure saves hassle when you are away for a few days.

Southern Gal, I'm glad your nieces surgery is over, hope she is on the mend soon with no complications.

Purple, lovely photos, June would have loved the flowers. When I took photos of my morning glories the other day, I was thinking June won't like these as morning glories are so invasive in her part of the world.

Julie, sorry about the accident with the flower pot, hope the plant survives.
I hope the side effects from Alistairs meds. Soon lessen, no fun to be halucinating.

Gwen,glad you were able to get the van fixed, itsnt it crazy that you need a $2 light but need to spend a fortune because it comes with 15 other things, nuts!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

mags7 said:


> There is an old church in Port Renfrew, St. Mary's, that was moved there many years ago (not sure how many, would have to look it up) from Duncan BC. My DH and I were married in that church in Duncan 52 years ago in July 1963. What a small world this KTP really is😉


Welcome to the KTP, you certainly live in a beautiful part of the world.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Daralene, sorry you have been so sick, I didn't realize it had hung on so long. Hope your mom doesn't get any worse, such a worry for you.
> I hope your plants survive your time away. I have some things that fit on a 2 liter pop bottle, you upended the bottle in the pot & it drips slowly. They work very well.
> http://www.leevalley.com/en/Garden/page.aspx?p=62806&cat=2,2280,54307&ap=1
> I also saw them at Peavy Mart-a farm supply store sure saves hassle when you are away for a few days.
> ...


The plant is ok, thank goodness, because it has grown well and is lovely when flowering. 
Alastair is coping with remarkable equanimity- but he has got used to not having his driver's licence- makes it hard to meet up, though.


----------



## Aran (Apr 11, 2011)

I just learned about June. She was one of my favorite people here. She was so upbeat & positive. I really miss her.

Last year I had asked for prayers for my Friend Rilma Buckman, who had fallen & broken her hip at the age of 99 1/2 years old. She recovered from her broken hip but was never able to walk again. She died yesterday at the age of 100 years & 11 days old. I think that she was holding out for her birthday before she could go. I went to a birthday party for her in June, and she had a grand time.

I will be attending a Quaker gathering of my yearly meeting (our equivalent of a diocese) this weekend. I have all of my little gifts ready for KAP but have lots more to make for another event.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Aran said:


> I just learned about June. She was one of my favorite people here. She was so upbeat & positive. I really miss her.
> 
> Last year I had asked for prayers for my Friend Rilma Buckman, who had fallen & broken her hip at the age of 99 1/2 years old. She recovered from her broken hip but was never able to walk again. She died yesterday at the age of 100 years & 11 days old. I think that she was holding out for her birthday before she could go. I went to a birthday party for her in June, and she had a grand time.
> 
> I will be attending a Quaker gathering of my yearly meeting (our equivalent of a diocese) this weekend. I have all of my little gifts ready for KAP but have lots more to make for another event.


I think June was a favourite for all of us.
Sorry to hear of Rilma's passing, but that was a very venerable age to have reached.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think June was a favourite for all of us.
> Sorry to hear of Rilma's passing, but that was a very venerable age to have reached.


I couldn't have said it better.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just got the price for part of van repairs; just under $300. The light in the dashboard panel though is part of a "cluster" and would have to replace the entire unt so holding off on it. Guess I shouldn't complain too much as the van is 10 years old but doggone it there is no replacement vehicle in the near future for sure.


Would it be possible for you to find a junk yard used part that would replace yours? How about a cheaper OEM part? I'd check for the part online as well. I've a 1982 Datsun diesel pickup that has had many a used part used and it works very well with these used parts. Just a thought.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Aran said:


> I just learned about June. She was one of my favorite people here. She was so upbeat & positive. I really miss her.
> 
> Last year I had asked for prayers for my Friend Rilma Buckman, who had fallen & broken her hip at the age of 99 1/2 years old. She recovered from her broken hip but was never able to walk again. She died yesterday at the age of 100 years & 11 days old. I think that she was holding out for her birthday before she could go. I went to a birthday party for her in June, and she had a grand time.
> 
> I will be attending a Quaker gathering of my yearly meeting (our equivalent of a diocese) this weekend. I have all of my little gifts ready for KAP but have lots more to make for another event.


Looking forward to seeing you.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I got a real laugh when Darowil said you were wiped out. Literally. LOL
> Oh, I'm awful.


But we like you!

The catchphrase of a well known comedian over here (Dick Emery) was, "You are awful....but I like you!" I doubt if he would be known to many outside the UK?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what good news gigi - i have had tubes removed - they never come out without some pain. but i am glad it is over for her and not let the healing begin - nonstop tons of healing energy to surround both of you with warm healing energy.



Bobglory said:


> Hi all!
> 
> DD had her nephronstomy tube removed yesterday! It was a bit dicey due to calcification and pain meds were necessary. But it's gone!
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely roses poledra - do they have an odor? --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Gigi, glad everything went well for DDs tube removal. Poor baby girl, I don't like when my tummy's bloaty, it'd be worse on her poor thing.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> But we like you!
> 
> The catchphrase of a well known comedian over here (Dick Emery) was, "You are awful....but I like you!" I doubt if he would be known to many outside the UK?


I can just hear him in my head saying that now 😄


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Colonoscopies are not routine over here. They recommend having our poo checked but colonscopies only if any symptoms.
> Kat will know the page number the chritianing gown was posted on- though it was early as she posted it on the end of the last TP and this one. BUt Kate keeps track of all photos etc.


*Daralene* - Christening gown and bonnet are on page 5.

Colonoscopies are not routine here either. We do have a bowel screening programme every 2 years (I think it's over 55's)in which you send them 3 stool samples. I hate doing it, but always do anyway as my SIL was diagnosed with bowel cancer from it and she had no symptoms at all. Fortunately she has been cancer free for about 5 years now. I'm not sure if the Bowel Screening is nationwide or just Scotland?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the baby will look very snazzy in that outfit. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Kaye, great set & cowl, love the colours. Beautiful rose.
> 
> I'm getting caught up again after having the kids here. House & laundry done. I went through the garden, picked 3 huge heads of broccoli, beans, potatoes & carrots. Supper will be good. :lol:
> Want to finish painting the door frame, it needs a second coat. & weed the big flower bed, then I just have to sort out clothes to take.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sonja - love your avatar. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> It's a lovely rose bush . I like white roses . Have a climbing white rose but it's not doing so well where it's planted will have to read up to see if I can move it .
> Your knitting is lovely too Kaye . I like the colours you used in your cowl . I think shades of blues are my favourite colours
> Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i would have been rolling on the floor along with you gigi. hopefully said parents are quick learners. --- sam



Bobglory said:


> Oh, will they never learn........
> 
> They knew the baby was gassy......
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you could always give the boys a soup recipe - they are old enough to figure it out - they might end up with some good tasting soup. --- sam



pacer said:


> Such love knits shared by several of you today.
> 
> DS#1 said the interview went better than his last one. He is trying to go full time at the job where he currently works part time. I am pleased that he is trying to do this. I stay supportive of him and trust that God will bless him as he sees fit. He works hard and is very reliable which is wonderful.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Aran, sorry your friend has passed but she certainly had a good long life.

Thanks for all the compliments on the baby set. I forgot to say, I used a much smaller needle-4.5 mm - than recommended for that yarn. It's very dense so should be nice & warm. The lady at the yarn store couldn't believe I was using such a small needle, that's probably why I didn't have enough yarn to do the hat & booties so had to add the navy yarn.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I was going to pick raspberries today but am still not feeling 100% so I told my DIL she will have to pick them for herself. I decided to lay around as much as I can so hopefully tomorrow I will be back to normal, or as close as I get.

Is KAP the second weekend in August? I hope everyone has fun.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I was going to pick raspberries today but am still not feeling 100% so I told my DIL she will have to pick them for herself. I decided to lay around as much as I can so hopefully tomorrow I will be back to normal, or as close as I get.
> 
> Is KAP the second weekend in August? I hope everyone has fun.


Hoping you come right, soon, Bonnie!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending you tons of soothing healing energy - that is a lot of fluid to get down - will be sending you warm thoughts in the morning that all goes well and that the report is good. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Resting on the couch today... I have colonoscopy tomorrow morning for my 5 year check. So today is prep day UGH. Only clear fluids all day and of course the dreaded pre stuff to drink. I have 2 lots so far and a different one to have tonight at 6.... it has to mixed in one litre of water and taken over an hour. I have a feeling it will take longer than that for me to get all that down and keep it down.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> sending you tons of soothing healing energy - that is a lot of fluid to get down - will be sending you warm thoughts in the morning that all goes well and that the report is good. --- sam


Remembering Sam that it is just gone 6 am., in Geelong!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks for sharing with us mags7 - that is very interesting -- i wonder why it was moved - hope to see you again real soon - always fresh tea available as well as an empty chair with your name on it - we'll be looking for you. --- sam



mags7 said:


> There is an old church in Port Renfrew, St. Mary's, that was moved there many years ago (not sure how many, would have to look it up) from Duncan BC. My DH and I were married in that church in Duncan 52 years ago in July 1963. What a small world this KTP really is😉


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

is it cool there josephine? i notice both mr p and gs1 have long pants and sleeves on. lovely flowers - i am sure june would have enjoyed tjem. --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. I'm having a quiet cup of coffee before gs1 gets up. Not sure what wd will get up to today.
> 
> Sending healing vibes and hugs to all.
> 
> The garden survived being left for 10 days and gs1 helped Mr P get things steaight yesterday.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto.


Lurker 2 said:


> I think June was a favourite for all of us.
> Sorry to hear of Rilma's passing, but that was a very venerable age to have reached.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is a good idea. My mechanic is awesome would do that for me (check for used part) but right now I would have the $ for it anyway. It is something to look into for a little later. Fortunately I drive very little at night which is when it is most important.


flyty1n said:


> Would it be possible for you to find a junk yard used part that would replace yours? How about a cheaper OEM part? I'd check for the part online as well. I've a 1982 Datsun diesel pickup that has had many a used part used and it works very well with these used parts. Just a thought.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

KateB said:


> *Daralene* - Christening gown and bonnet are on page 5.
> 
> Colonoscopies are not routine here either. We do have a bowel screening programme every 2 years (I think it's over 55's)in which you send them 3 stool samples. I hate doing it, but always do anyway as my SIL was diagnosed with bowel cancer from it and she had no symptoms at all. Fortunately she has been cancer free for about 5 years now. I'm not sure if the Bowel Screening is nationwide or just Scotland?


We do it here too. Worth the trouble :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending you tons of healing energy daralene - take good care of you --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Thanks Bonnie. I've been so sick the whole time. Almost better now but won't be able to stay and take care of mom. So funny, I texted my DH and told him when he got back to the hotel to text me and then I would take the extra locks off the hotel door. He did that but I never heard a thing. Thank goodness his card worked in spite of the extra lock.
> 
> Thanks to Julie I found out that we lost our dear sister June. I appreciate her taking the time to do that. The last thing I ever expected.
> 
> Sam, thank you so much for keeping KTP going. It was a lifeline for June with her being so homebound in her wheelchair. She never, ever complained about it though. Through KTP she was able to talk with us everyday and even share her life and the photos of her sister and stories of her family.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> Why not get him a set of 6 or 8 art pencils Pencil crayons. That way if the mood strikes him they are there. Or brown, pale green, light blue light purple or pink, and grey. I don't think they are expensive and that way he could fool around.
> 
> Tell him that is a good idea - If he has a drawing that his is not completely happy with and doesn't want to sell or give it away, tell him to use it lightly even having some different shades of light green on leaves or trees in the back ground. Tell him to go very lightly. He just wants to do a light color to highlight the picture animal or backgroud a wee bbit.. Ohh I wish I was there so we could each draw our own thing and he could help me by seeing my mistakes and I could make suggestions to him - He is that good that I doubt he needs any helps.
> 
> Suggest that he not throw any of his work out or work where he is trying new things, like color- especially if he is trying color etc. He should keep it and study it and decide if it is too much, the wrong shade of the color, or too light. It is so much fun to introduce color. Say hello to him for me. I am honored he has my card framed. I feel he is a friends as you are a friend. Shirley


Thanks for the suggestions. I will do what I can. Just a few years ago he could not do much with shading and backgrounds so I cherish each step that he accomplishes. The idea that he is open to adding the color and experimenting with it is another huge step forward. Tonight is his last night of art class for the summer. He was not very happy that both of his pots, that he threw on the wheel, exploded in the kiln. It is a lesson in acceptance for when things don't work out the way we wish they would.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

have david and maryanne gone on their trip yet? --- sam



darowil said:


> I hope you have been taking care of yourself while you aren't well-we don't want anything happening to you as well. Sounds like it just as well you decided not to go to see your mum if you have been so unwell.
> 
> Well I might go and have an earlyish tea. David has been away and gets back late so no need to wait for him. Once I eat I can come back and be free to knit. Actually I am planning to crochet. I've been asked to crochet some moccasins so plan to start them tonight. Something new for me as I don't do a lot of crocheting- though I can. But need to work out where the pattern is from first so I know what stitches to work.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

KAP is Aug. 14-16


Bonnie7591 said:


> I was going to pick raspberries today but am still not feeling 100% so I told my DIL she will have to pick them for herself. I decided to lay around as much as I can so hopefully tomorrow I will be back to normal, or as close as I get.
> 
> Is KAP the second weekend in August? I hope everyone has fun.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> is it cool there josephine? i notice both mr p and gs1 have long pants and sleeves on. lovely flowers - i am sure june would have enjoyed tjem. --- sam


Been a bit cool and quite a lot cooler than France.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that can be worrisome i know - but good spirits do a lot of healing just on their own. rest easy and get well yourself. sending tons of healing energy to mom. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Mom has an upper respiratory infection and having problems breathing at night. I'm quite worried about her when it moves to her lungs. It will be much worse for her with the COPD and her heart problems. My sister said her spirits are good though and that is important.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i would be telling the landlord and having a talk with the neighbors. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Never had symptoms to warrant concern!
> Alastair has his ups and downs with his new pills that are halucinegenic - they cause problems when he first takes them, and it may be a couple of months before they really work, but they have no other suggestions and must persevere. Thanks for asking!
> Ringo and I are home now.
> And one of my neighbours has smashed the pot with my lavender- not thrilled. I will take the risk of planting the lemon and orange I want, because in terms of sun it is the right spot- I just hope they don't get bowled too.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Has he used the aquarella pencils l gave him last year, they can be used like normal pencils as well as wet?


I will ask him in a bit. He has his KAP souvenirs from last year on his little desk. He fidgets with some items and just enjoys seeing all his wonderful gifts. He is so ready for this year's gathering.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending tons of healing energy to niece - i think it is the worry and the stress that makes us so tired. sending you lots of positive energy in the care of your mother. --- sam



Southern Gal said:


> me popping in again, spent all day at the hospital yesterday. my niece went through a 6 hr surgery. don't know what its really called but they replaced veins in her leg to bypass the bad ones. she will spend 2 days in the unit and get back in a room and then rehab then home. what a day. mom spent the night, i will do the day time. why is sitting waiting so tiring????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i don't know his hiking buddies - i uses buddies very loosely - but i am really angry of their actions - that was unconscionable - i might not say anything but my body language would come across loud and clear. healing energy still flowing to brantley to get him back in the pink real quick 
--- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> MUCH better and thank you for asking. He's eating regular food now; just still a bit weak.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sonja - i don't see the minnie mouse slippers. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Thank you Gwen I'm actually making another one hopefully it will work out the way I want it to
> Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> sonja - i don't see the minnie mouse slippers. --- sam


Here Sam just for you


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We are off to Sturgis South Dakota, USA tomorrow for about 10 days with 3 other couples. I certainly don't want the trots on thst trip as there will be miles between stops :shock:
> There is a huge motorcycle rally there every year & this is the 75th anniversary so they are expecting a million bikes :shock: my DH really wants to go. I'm more interested in the travels to & from as we are supposed to go through Yellowstone which I have wanted to see for many years.
> 
> I'm so glad my boys will be around to look after things. We have lucked out this year that youngest son has been home when we wanted to go away.


safe travels to you and your husband bonnie - have a good time - i hope you find some yarn shops while you are away. --- sam :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Aran said:


> I just learned about June. She was one of my favorite people here. She was so upbeat & positive. I really miss her.
> 
> Last year I had asked for prayers for my Friend Rilma Buckman, who had fallen & broken her hip at the age of 99 1/2 years old. She recovered from her broken hip but was never able to walk again. She died yesterday at the age of 100 years & 11 days old. I think that she was holding out for her birthday before she could go. I went to a birthday party for her in June, and she had a grand time.
> 
> I will be attending a Quaker gathering of my yearly meeting (our equivalent of a diocese) this weekend. I have all of my little gifts ready for KAP but have lots more to make for another event.


how wonderful that she reached a hundred - and that she enjoyed her party. have a good time at the quaker meeting. --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Remembering Sam that it is just gone 6 am., in Geelong!


oops


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here Sam just for you


sonja - i love both of those - think you should make them each a mate. --- sam :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> sonja - i love both of those - think you should make them each a mate. --- sam :thumbup: :thumbup:


That's what I'm supposed to be doing right now not getting very far keep reading


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

thewren said:


> you could always give the boys a soup recipe - they are old enough to figure it out - they might end up with some good tasting soup. --- sam


Matthew won't eat any soup. He says he does not want to drink his meal. He doesn't eat much out of a can either. That is better for him anyway.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Here Sam just for you


They might not fit him very well! :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> Hi all!
> 
> DD had her nephronstomy tube removed yesterday! It was a bit dicey due to calcification and pain meds were necessary. But it's gone!
> 
> ...


I am glad to hear things went well. Here's to a healthy future!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> They might not fit him very well! :XD: :XD: :XD:


That was funny Mary maybe just his big toe 😄


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Wishing safe and wonderful travels to Bonnie, DH and friends. Enjoy your time. I do hope the weather cooperates for you.

Cathy...I do hope you are done with your colonoscopy and resting at home. I think I am due for one in 3 years. I had my first at the age of 48 which is early. Certainly not a fun time.

Purplefi...Loved the photos as usual. So glad to have you back with us again after your fun journey.

Shirley...So happy for your lovely house guest. It is great to have Pat so delighted as well.

I need to do some dishes before taking Matthew to class tonight. He made brownies for the group. He never eats them, but loves making them and everyone looks forward to Matthew's treat on the last night of class. He always bakes for them.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kaye, great set & cowl, love the colours. Beautiful rose.
> 
> I'm getting caught up again after having the kids here. House & laundry done. I went through the garden, picked 3 huge heads of broccoli, beans, potatoes & carrots. Supper will be good. :lol:
> Want to finish painting the door frame, it needs a second coat. & weed the big flower bed, then I just have to sort out clothes to take.


I really like that set!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here Sam just for you


Very cute, I like the one on the left best.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> Oh, will they never learn........
> 
> They knew the baby was gassy......
> 
> ...


Oh, Gigi! What a picture you paint with words! I am rolling! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Think they have learned yet? :mrgreen:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Oh my that made me laugh . Reminded me of the time my husband was drying my middle son after his bath he put him above his head telling him what a good boy he was . Well little baby that he was proceeded to wash his daddies face for him 😄
> Sonja


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> Such love knits shared by several of you today.
> 
> DS#1 said the interview went better than his last one. He is trying to go full time at the job where he currently works part time. I am pleased that he is trying to do this. I stay supportive of him and trust that God will bless him as he sees fit. He works hard and is very reliable which is wonderful.
> 
> ...


I hope your DS1 gets the full time job he wants.

Hope you are feeling better soon.I don't like canned soup, either. Yuck.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh sonja - calling darowil or anyone else - maybe bonnie -

http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/crafty-corner/duckling-crochet-baby-booties/?utm_source=The+WHOot+Daily+Mail&utm_campaign=6ac615d9ce-RSS_Feed_v4_custom&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_bb6c322de2-6ac615d9ce-60616885


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

now - if sonja could knit me a pair to fit i would wear them. --- sam



pacer said:


> They might not fit him very well! :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :XD: :XD: Are you and Gigi trying to make me wet my pants? LOLOL!!


 :lol: Almost did me!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Why not get him a set of 6 or 8 art pencils Pencil crayons. That way if the mood strikes him they are there. Or brown, pale green, light blue light purple or pink, and grey. I don't think they are expensive and that way he could fool around.
> 
> Tell him that is a good idea - If he has a drawing that his is not completely happy with and doesn't want to sell or give it away, tell him to use it lightly even having some different shades of light green on leaves or trees in the back ground. Tell him to go very lightly. He just wants to do a light color to highlight the picture animal or backgroud a wee bbit.. Ohh I wish I was there so we could each draw our own thing and he could help me by seeing my mistakes and I could make suggestions to him - He is that good that I doubt he needs any helps.
> 
> Suggest that he not throw any of his work out or work where he is trying new things, like color- especially if he is trying color etc. He should keep it and study it and decide if it is too much, the wrong shade of the color, or too light. It is so much fun to introduce color. Say hello to him for me. I am honored he has my card framed. I feel he is a friends as you are a friend. Shirley


Great suggestions, Shirley! And perhaps he could photo copy the parrot drawing before he give it to the recipient. That way, he could still play with color on it without doing it on the original.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

thewren said:


> now - if sonja could knit me a pair to fit i would wear them. --- sam


You would look so adorable in them.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

tami_ohio said:


> Great suggestions, Shirley! And perhaps he could photo copy the parrot drawing before he give it to the recipient. That way, he could still play with color on it without doing it on the original.


The original is gone now. We have the copy on a file for cards though.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I AM soooo glad to be back here. I just needed some time and I am glad I took it.
> 
> We went to the beach at Maple Bay, near us today with Lisa and Kelly (daughter is visiting) and Hayley - they used the kayaks and waterboards and other friends where there. It was a lovely day. It was so nice to have our whole family here together. Lisa and Pat went and used the track this morning and the exercise equipment. Lisa ran and Pat walked and they both worked out. He was just beaming. I nice to have her here.She works for another airline and so gets a good deal. She knocked on the door andsurprised us so I was delighted.
> 
> ...


How nice to have all of your family together! And such a nice surprise to have your DD show up unexpectedly.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Resting on the couch today... I have colonoscopy tomorrow morning for my 5 year check. So today is prep day UGH. Only clear fluids all day and of course the dreaded pre stuff to drink. I have 2 lots so far and a different one to have tonight at 6.... it has to mixed in one litre of water and taken over an hour. I have a feeling it will take longer than that for me to get all that down and keep it down.


Yuck. Good luck.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

mags7 said:


> There is an old church in Port Renfrew, St. Mary's, that was moved there many years ago (not sure how many, would have to look it up) from Duncan BC. My DH and I were married in that church in Duncan 52 years ago in July 1963. What a small world this KTP really is😉


Mags7, I don't remember seeing you here before. Welcome to the Tea Party! Hope to see you more often. We are here all week.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> *Daralene* - Christening gown and bonnet are on page 5.
> 
> Colonoscopies are not routine here either. We do have a bowel screening programme every 2 years (I think it's over 55's)in which you send them 3 stool samples. I hate doing it, but always do anyway as my SIL was diagnosed with bowel cancer from it and she had no symptoms at all. Fortunately she has been cancer free for about 5 years now. I'm not sure if the Bowel Screening is nationwide or just Scotland?


Nationwide.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. I'm having a quiet cup of coffee before gs1 gets up. Not sure what wd will get up to today.
> 
> Sending healing vibes and hugs to all.
> 
> The garden survived being left for 10 days and gs1 helped Mr P get things steaight yesterday.


Looks like DGS1 is working hard to help grandpa. What beautiful flowers, and tribute to our June. Sure do miss her.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Mom has an upper respiratory infection and having problems breathing at night. I'm quite worried about her when it moves to her lungs. It will be much worse for her with the COPD and her heart problems. My sister said her spirits are good though and that is important.


I hope you are both well again soon.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I got a real laugh when Darowil said you were wiped out. Literally. LOL
> Oh, I'm awful.


 :-D


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Julie, how is your brother?
> Are you home or still on your trip?
> I'm surprised you haven't had a colonoscopy. Must be different guidelines where you live. I've had 3 and have missed about 2.


Dr. wanted me to have one this year. Talked her out of it, at least for now.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Never had symptoms to warrant concern!
> Alastair has his ups and downs with his new pills that are halucinegenic - they cause problems when he first takes them, and it may be a couple of months before they really work, but they have no other suggestions and must persevere. Thanks for asking!
> Ringo and I are home now.
> And one of my neighbours has smashed the pot with my lavender- not thrilled. I will take the risk of planting the lemon and orange I want, because in terms of sun it is the right spot- I just hope they don't get bowled too.


I am praying that these meds work for Alastair. Thanks for the update.

I hope your neighbor replaces the smashed pot of lavender. And that your orange and lemon make it.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Nationwide.


So is that something I have to look forward to


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Nobody has owned up to doing it! Hope you do manage to sleep again! I won't say it was my pleasure, but I was concerned as it was obvious you did not know.


I wondered if they had owned up to it. Hope they do, soon.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> me popping in again, spent all day at the hospital yesterday. my niece went through a 6 hr surgery. don't know what its really called but they replaced veins in her leg to bypass the bad ones. she will spend 2 days in the unit and get back in a room and then rehab then home. what a day. mom spent the night, i will do the day time. why is sitting waiting so tiring????


I will keep your niece in my prayers.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm afraid not (being able to contact); the Bible is huge and I'd gladly pay for shipping. Just keeping my fingers crossed that someday I'll hear from him but do doubt it.


I will pray that your uncle will think to send it to you on his own, then.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> MUCH better and thank you for asking. He's eating regular food now; just still a bit weak.


Good news. It will take a while for him to get his strength back.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

I just realized I completely skipped this week. I'm just on page 3 now! I've been facing some unexplained tiredness for the last few weeks and at work it has been torture. Today I am off and am enjoying it but still so tired. I have been getting into the KAP mode though. I searched for the yarn and couldn't find it so messaged Poledra for a substitute. I will have to really get going! This weekend is our familyl reunion so I hope to get some free time for knitting on the cuff for the thrummed mittens.
Weather has been nice although a little hot but no rain so that's nice.
Julie I saw your gown on last week's KTP and it's beautiful! and Tami I love your slouch hat. I don't know if I'll have time to go back through the last weeks for more but hope to at least keep up next week.
nittergma


tami_ohio said:


> I am glad that Matthew is looking forward to KAP again this year. I can't wait to see his cards again this year. It is wonderful that the new printer is so good with Matthew, and that he is so comfortable with them. That will give Matthew so much confidence in himself! I am sorry you have so much extra on your plate right now. I hope the health issues are beginning to resolve in a positive way. You need the rest you would have gotten if you had the weekend off, but I know the money you will make will make it easier to get the things done that need it in Cincinnati. Get as much rest as you can.
> 
> I am starting to get into KAP mode also. I am starting to get excited also. I hope that everyone enjoys the way I have planned it this year.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just got the price for part of van repairs; just under $300. The light in the dashboard panel though is part of a "cluster" and would have to replace the entire unt so holding off on it. Guess I shouldn't complain too much as the van is 10 years old but doggone it there is no replacement vehicle in the near future for sure.


I am glad it was not worse. What is the light on the dash that needs replaced? They do seem to need more $$ thrown at them as they get older, don't they.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Not a fun way to spend a day. I hope the results are good from your test.
> 
> I don't know what I ate yesterday but I spent several hours doing the mad dash & I didn't take any wonderful drink. So far so good this morning, hope it's out of my system as we are off tomorrow.


Hope that you have it out of your system and are feeling ok now. If I eat much lettuce, I have the same problem, or if I eat a burger from Burger King. After that, I sure wouldn't need any yucky drink to have the test done!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We are off to Sturgis South Dakota, USA tomorrow for about 10 days with 3 other couples. I certainly don't want the trots on thst trip as there will be miles between stops :shock:
> There is a huge motorcycle rally there every year & this is the 75th anniversary so they are expecting a million bikes :shock: my DH really wants to go. I'm more interested in the travels to & from as we are supposed to go through Yellowstone which I have wanted to see for many years.
> 
> I'm so glad my boys will be around to look after things. We have lucked out this year that youngest son has been home when we wanted to go away.


Have a fun, and safe, trip! You can always stick a roll of TP in a handy spot for just in case you need a trip behind a bush. And I am hoping you won't need it!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Aran said:


> I just learned about June. She was one of my favorite people here. She was so upbeat & positive. I really miss her.
> 
> Last year I had asked for prayers for my Friend Rilma Buckman, who had fallen & broken her hip at the age of 99 1/2 years old. She recovered from her broken hip but was never able to walk again. She died yesterday at the age of 100 years & 11 days old. I think that she was holding out for her birthday before she could go. I went to a birthday party for her in June, and she had a grand time.
> 
> I will be attending a Quaker gathering of my yearly meeting (our equivalent of a diocese) this weekend. I have all of my little gifts ready for KAP but have lots more to make for another event.


I am sorry to hear of Rilma's passing. Wow! 100 years old!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Would it be possible for you to find a junk yard used part that would replace yours? How about a cheaper OEM part? I'd check for the part online as well. I've a 1982 Datsun diesel pickup that has had many a used part used and it works very well with these used parts. Just a thought.


Good idea! Gwen, is there a Pick-a-part junk yard near you? Here, you can go take the part off yourself for something like $10-20. Perhaps when Brantley is back to normal, he could do something like that for your light cluster.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I was going to pick raspberries today but am still not feeling 100% so I told my DIL she will have to pick them for herself. I decided to lay around as much as I can so hopefully tomorrow I will be back to normal, or as close as I get.
> 
> Is KAP the second weekend in August? I hope everyone has fun.


KAP is August 14-16.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> Matthew won't eat any soup. He says he does not want to drink his meal. He doesn't eat much out of a can either. That is better for him anyway.


I usually eat everything in the soup, and as little of the broth as possible! Drinking a meal is not eating a meal! DH likes a lot of broth.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> So is that something I have to look forward to


I think you just get sent the kit to do the necessary. I imagine it varies a bit between local health authorities.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> The original is gone now. We have the copy on a file for cards though.


Having the copy for cards is perfect. When you have cards printed, have them print a larger one for him to practice with, or print one from the computer.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Good morning everyone, re the soup, my kitchen is smelling great right now I have a big pot of chicken and vegetable soup bubbling away for weekend eating. It's a great hearty meal with fresh bread and each one comes out different than the last, according to whatever veges I might have around. I cook it up once then keep enough for a couple of meals and freeze the rest. The reheating makes it taste better and it's thicker also.
Love the little Minnie Mouse slippers, so cute. Ouch re colonoscopy, hope all goes well. Hope you get some new plants Julie, that's not funny having it smashed, by careless people.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

just saw this on line ---

the easiest pizza dough ever

1 cup greek yogurt

1 cup self-rising flour


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Have a fun, and safe, trip! You can always stick a roll of TP in a handy spot for just in case you need a trip behind a bush. And I am hoping you won't need it!


there are not a lot of bushes in the desert. --- sam


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Morning in New Zealand means bedtime here good night everybody &#128565;


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Sam I hope your adventures with dentures goes well. They do take awhile to adjust and at first you just want to spit this great strange mouthful of plastic out! I've had mine relined but still find it hard to keep them in place, so my best friend is Polident, adhesive! Finally got back to my Lady Dahlia cross stitch and making some good progress at last. Cheers Fan


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I am praying that these meds work for Alastair. Thanks for the update.
> 
> I hope your neighbor replaces the smashed pot of lavender. And that your orange and lemon make it.


Trouble is I have no idea who actually did it. I guess better the pot than the fence or the house.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nittergma said:


> I just realized I completely skipped this week. I'm just on page 3 now! I've been facing some unexplained tiredness for the last few weeks and at work it has been torture. Today I am off and am enjoying it but still so tired. I have been getting into the KAP mode though. I searched for the yarn and couldn't find it so messaged Poledra for a substitute. I will have to really get going! This weekend is our familyl reunion so I hope to get some free time for knitting on the cuff for the thrummed mittens.
> Weather has been nice although a little hot but no rain so that's nice.
> Julie I saw your gown on last week's KTP and it's beautiful! and Tami I love your slouch hat. I don't know if I'll have time to go back through the last weeks for more but hope to at least keep up next week.
> nittergma


Sorry you are feeling so tired! And thanks.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We are off to Sturgis South Dakota, USA tomorrow for about 10 days with 3 other couples. I certainly don't want the trots on thst trip as there will be miles between stops :shock:
> There is a huge motorcycle rally there every year & this is the 75th anniversary so they are expecting a million bikes :shock: my DH really wants to go. I'm more interested in the travels to & from as we are supposed to go through Yellowstone which I have wanted to see for many years.


Have a wonderful time. Be sure to take a side trip to Mt Rushmore and do the Needles highway, then a quick trip to the Badlands, all within a few miles. Have a buffalo burger for me at Wall Drug, and in Rapid City, be sure and have a double decker at Taco John's. It is a long and tiring trip across Wyoming. Of course, you can also make a swerve up and see the Devil's Tower. There is lots of sage brush to travel through, but you will enjoy the pink highways as you get near the Black Hills. I'm hoping you will enjoy it all. "


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good morning everyone, re the soup, my kitchen is smelling great right now I have a big pot of chicken and vegetable soup bubbling away for weekend eating. It's a great hearty meal with fresh bread and each one comes out different than the last, according to whatever veges I might have around. I cook it up once then keep enough for a couple of meals and freeze the rest. The reheating makes it taste better and it's thicker also.
> Love the little Minnie Mouse slippers, so cute. Ouch re colonoscopy, hope all goes well. Hope you get some new plants Julie, that's not funny having it smashed, by careless people.


I have been worried they would impact the house- they frequently end up reversing off the concrete, and in any case are taking the driveway far too fast- got the baby trees, but waiting for help to plant them- will cut some of the bamboo hopefully it will keep them safe stakes were $8 upwards- each- ridiculous!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Trouble is I have no idea who actually did it. I guess better the pot than the fence or the house.


The worry is that if they don't "fess up" and replace it, you will never know and always be a bit wary of your neighbors, or their guests. They could as easily taken out the fence or worse yet, the fence and Ringo. How could they be so careless not to see a pot? Perhaps someone doesn't see well and needs eyes examined. Bummer for sure.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> The worry is that if they don't "fess up" and replace it, you will never know and always be a bit wary of your neighbors, or their guests. They could as easily taken out the fence or worse yet, the fence and Ringo. How could they be so careless not to see a pot? Perhaps someone doesn't see well and needs eyes examined. Bummer for sure.


That is a major part of why I put the plants where I did- better them than my little fellow.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Pacer, would love to see Matthew learn to color his drawings


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Have a wonderful time. Be sure to take a side trip to Mt Rushmore and do the Needles highway, then a quick trip to the Badlands, all within a few miles. Have a buffalo burger for me at Wall Drug, and in Rapid City, be sure and have a double decker at Taco John's. It is a long and tiring trip across Wyoming. Of course, you can also make a swerve up and see the Devil's Tower. There is lots of sage brush to travel through, but you will enjoy the pink highways as you get near the Black Hills. I'm hoping you will enjoy it all. "


We have been in the area before & went to Mt. Rushmore, Little Big Horn & Deadwood.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

sassafras123 said:


> Pacer, would love to see Matthew learn to color his drawings


I would love it as well. He has experimented previously with color, but he is not as confident with it yet. He is young and seems open to suggestions from our KTP friends. Ironically, he has a greater trust with KTP friends even if he has not met everyone, than he does anywhere else. This speaks volumes to the kindness that exists here.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We are off to Sturgis South Dakota, USA tomorrow for about 10 days with 3 other couples. I certainly don't want the trots on thst trip as there will be miles between stops :shock:
> There is a huge motorcycle rally there every year & this is the 75th anniversary so they are expecting a million bikes :shock: my DH really wants to go. I'm more interested in the travels to & from as we are supposed to go through Yellowstone which I have wanted to see for many years.
> 
> I'm so glad my boys will be around to look after things. We have lucked out this year that youngest son has been home when we wanted to go away.


HAve a lovley trip away- hopefully you get to see some of what you want to see as well as doing what SH wants to do.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

pacer said:


> I would love it as well. He has experimented previously with color, but he is not as confident with it yet. He is young and seems open to suggestions from our KTP friends. Ironically, he has a greater trust with KTP friends even if he has not met everyone, than he does anywhere else. This speaks volumes to the kindness that exists here.


If you ever feel that I am overstepping and upsetting him with my suggestions let me know right away. I know he felt It was okay when I made suggestions to him after the last KAP. Tell him I feel he is a friend and I hope that my suggestions are okay with him. Tell him not to worry. People try different things when the are ready. He will too.

I have him in my thoughts and prayers and I know he is doing something that will be worthwhile for him for his future.

The more he learns new things the better his work will be but it does take time. His pencil sketches are beyond wonderful. Shirley


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Aran said:


> I just learned about June. She was one of my favorite people here. She was so upbeat & positive. I really miss her.
> 
> Last year I had asked for prayers for my Friend Rilma Buckman, who had fallen & broken her hip at the age of 99 1/2 years old. She recovered from her broken hip but was never able to walk again. She died yesterday at the age of 100 years & 11 days old. I think that she was holding out for her birthday before she could go. I went to a birthday party for her in June, and she had a grand time.
> 
> I will be attending a Quaker gathering of my yearly meeting (our equivalent of a diocese) this weekend. I have all of my little gifts ready for KAP but have lots more to make for another event.


Yes we are all missing June she was well loved here.
Sorry about your friend, but I'm sure she's not worried about no longer being here. As indeed June will not be sorry either.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

darowil said:


> HAve a lovley trip away- hopefully you get to see some of what you want to see as well as doing what SH wants to do.


Bonnie - my son Rob went to sturgis 3 times and enjoyed it very much. I hope you have a place to camp or a hotel reservation. They camped outside of Sturgis and had a great time. I am so glad he went and I am so glad he loved his motorcycle so much. I think they were 8 or l0 miles outside as there was no room. You will find it interesting and your husband will really see some wonderful bikes. Every kind from not so great to absolutely fantastic bikes. He loved being on the road with his friends. Have a wonderful time and enjoy every moment.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Pacer, would love to see Matthew learn to color his drawings


Joy are you still doing watercolor? Did I ever send you the 'autumn leaves' which I took pictures as I did it?

If not , let me know and pm me your email addy and I will find it and send it. I will put it on my avatar so you know which one I mean. Shirley


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I was going to pick raspberries today but am still not feeling 100% so I told my DIL she will have to pick them for herself. I decided to lay around as much as I can so hopefully tomorrow I will be back to normal, or as close as I get.
> 
> Is KAP the second weekend in August? I hope everyone has fun.


Do hope you are feeling better by tomorrow- travelling by bike won't be fun if you aren't feeling well. I assume you are going on the bike as it is a biking thing.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> have david and maryanne gone on their trip yet? --- sam


David is off to Darwin in about 6 weeks but it has been decided that he will go alone.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here Sam just for you


I prefer the ones without the frill on them. You do very well at designing your own things. It really is amazing what you are doing especailly as you are such a new knitter.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> now - if sonja could knit me a pair to fit i would wear them. --- sam


With your pink tutu? Colour would match well


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> oh sonja - calling darowil or anyone else - maybe bonnie -
> 
> http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/crafty-corner/duckling-crochet-baby-booties/?utm_source=The+WHOot+Daily+Mail&utm_campaign=6ac615d9ce-RSS_Feed_v4_custom&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_bb6c322de2-6ac615d9ce-60616885


I saw those- and have them open trying to remeber how to covert these pages into PDFs so I can save it. Or I might just need to knit them (well crochet maybe!) from the asscreen but I couldn't even save it. Thats why I don't like patterns from blogs.
I could of course just wait and SOnja will change it into knitting. But crochet is so much quicker- made so much prgoress on the moccasins last night and would be no where near as far on if knitted them. Maybe I need to go back to more crochet especially for baby blankets.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Talking of baby blankets Vicky is on her way up to Brisbane for her exam tomorrow. They are not allowed to do the exam in their own hospital so it is children they won't have seen before.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> there are not a lot of bushes in the desert. --- sam


I think have mentioned this before but at the end of the 1970s I went up to Alice Springs on the bus. Very imited facilities along the way but the driver knew all the trees!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We have been in the area before & went to Mt. Rushmore, Little Big Horn & Deadwood.


My heart goes with you. Enjoy the Hills and SD. Have a safe journey and enjoy Hot Springs as you wind over the border.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Do hope you are feeling better by tomorrow- travelling by bike won't be fun if you aren't feeling well. I assume you are going on the bike as it is a biking thing.


Yes, on the Harley. I'm feeling pretty much back to normal this evening.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Talking of baby blankets Vicky is on her way up to Brisbane for her exam tomorrow. They are not allowed to do the exam in their own hospital so it is children they won't have seen before.


Good luck to her


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> I think have mentioned this before but at the end of the 1970s I went up to Alice Springs on the bus. Very imited facilities along the way but the driver knew all the trees!


Don't the buses have a biffy?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, enjoy your trip.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmergma, I hope that they get your moms infection under control quickly and that it doesn't get anywhere near her lungs. 
Hoping that you start feeling much better soon also. 
Wonderful surprise for you DH, to meet someone that had seen his dad perform also.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> me popping in again, spent all day at the hospital yesterday. my niece went through a 6 hr surgery. don't know what its really called but they replaced veins in her leg to bypass the bad ones. she will spend 2 days in the unit and get back in a room and then rehab then home. what a day. mom spent the night, i will do the day time. why is sitting waiting so tiring????


Glad that they got all that done, hopefully that will take care of her pain and she'll heal quickly. 
Waiting is always so tiring.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thus far i have never had any trouble - i've had "bought" teeth for the last twenty years. my bottom was always a partial but now it is a full plate wich should be interesting. i do agree - polident is always in my medicine cabinet. --- sam



Fan said:


> Sam I hope your adventures with dentures goes well. They do take awhile to adjust and at first you just want to spit this great strange mouthful of plastic out! I've had mine relined but still find it hard to keep them in place, so my best friend is Polident, adhesive! Finally got back to my Lady Dahlia cross stitch and making some good progress at last. Cheers Fan


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie, have a great, safe trip!! And a lot of fun.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Aran said:


> I just learned about June. She was one of my favorite people here. She was so upbeat & positive. I really miss her.
> 
> Last year I had asked for prayers for my Friend Rilma Buckman, who had fallen & broken her hip at the age of 99 1/2 years old. She recovered from her broken hip but was never able to walk again. She died yesterday at the age of 100 years & 11 days old. I think that she was holding out for her birthday before she could go. I went to a birthday party for her in June, and she had a grand time.
> 
> I will be attending a Quaker gathering of my yearly meeting (our equivalent of a diocese) this weekend. I have all of my little gifts ready for KAP but have lots more to make for another event.


I'm so sorry for the passing of your friend Rilma, but I'm glad she had a good long life and got to enjoy her 100th. 
Have a good time at your Quaker gathering.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> lovely roses poledra - do they have an odor? --- sam


They have a spicy scent to them, reminds me of cardamon and cinnamon.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks for all the good wishes, I'm sure we will have a great time.

Did you guys see this recipe. Seems an odd combo but it sure looks good. I might have to try it as for the first time I grew parsnips in my garden. I thought I didn't like them but my friend told me to parboil them & then fry in butter. They were quite good..

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-352157-1.html#7703898


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Thanks for all the good wishes, I'm sure we will have a great time.
> 
> Did you guys see this recipe. Seems an odd combo but it sure looks good. I might have to try it as for the first time I grew parsnips in my garden. I thought I didn't like them but my friend told me to parboil them & then fry in butter. They were quite good..
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-352157-1.html#7703898


I mash them with potatoes and they are good, Marla does them with pears.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

all ten are on my bucket list - how about you? --- sam

http://www.10best.com/interests/trip-pics/terrifying-platforms-and-observation-decks/?utm_source=zergnet.com&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=zergnet_563018&CSP=ZERG

and i will just edit and leave this for sonja and darowil and whoever is knitting for babbies.

http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Baby-Sweater/simple-baby-hoodies


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> all ten are on my bucket list - how about you? --- sam
> 
> http://www.10best.com/interests/trip-pics/terrifying-platforms-and-observation-decks/?utm_source=zergnet.com&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=zergnet_563018&CSP=ZERG
> 
> ...


The hoodies are super cute.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, it's midnight so I think I'll knock off and head to bed, I just finished watching Independence Day (again), it's one of my favorite movies, and if I get started watching Ghostbusters, I'll never get to bed. 
Sweet dreams everyone heading to bed, and have a good day for those that are in tomorrow already.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

My DS (aka partner in crime) decided that today was break DD outta jail day lol. She suggested, and I heartily agreed, that it was high time for DBGD to attend her first lunch with the girls. 

DBGD, tucked into her car seat/carrier and safely ensconced in the corner where well meaning strangers (and the odd boogeyman) couldn't touch her, behaved beautifully.... until the food came...

DD now has a clear understanding of why I told her at dinner before her induction "enjoy sweetie, this is the last HOT meal you are going to see for quite some time". 

Once little Miss had her fill, DD was eating with one hand while cradling a wide awake and curious infant with the other arm. The rest of us heartlessly enjoyed our meals while hot lol.

Then the real fun began ... The local Target store and a scooter adventure unlike one in recent memory. 

I asked DD if we could put DBGD's carrier in the front basket of the scooter. She looked absolutely horrified and gave me an emphatic NOOOOO. I wouldn't have done it, but payback opportunities THAT good don't come often, so I HAD to ask lol.

It was my absolute worst scooter outing to date. Gigi 8, store displays 0. If it stood still, I hit it. I don't know what the heck my problem was, as lunch was alcohol free. Although ..... maybe THAT was the problem lol. I actually hit one display so hard that I moved it a good foot, at which point DD was praying the answer to "is that everything on the list" was yes. 

Oh, and to answer an earlier question as to the new parents learning from their diapering mistakes.... Apparently the learning curve is rather long. There were two baptisms by baby poop today. Thank god for Depends.....

Hugs to all,

Gigi


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> I prefer the ones without the frill on them. You do very well at designing your own things. It really is amazing what you are doing especailly as you are such a new knitter.


Thank you Margaret that is really nice of you to say 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> I saw those- and have them open trying to remeber how to covert these pages into PDFs so I can save it. Or I might just need to knit them (well crochet maybe!) from the asscreen but I couldn't even save it. Thats why I don't like patterns from blogs.
> I could of course just wait and SOnja will change it into knitting. But crochet is so much quicker- made so much prgoress on the moccasins last night and would be no where near as far on if knitted them. Maybe I need to go back to more crochet especially for baby blankets.


There are some knitted ones out there already I think I have the pattern saved somewhere. I will have a look 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Talking of baby blankets Vicky is on her way up to Brisbane for her exam tomorrow. They are not allowed to do the exam in their own hospital so it is children they won't have seen before.


I will keep my fingers and everything else crossed for her to do well but I bet she doesn't need it . She will sail through no problem
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Thanks for all the good wishes, I'm sure we will have a great time.
> 
> Did you guys see this recipe. Seems an odd combo but it sure looks good. I might have to try it as for the first time I grew parsnips in my garden. I thought I didn't like them but my friend told me to parboil them & then fry in butter. They were quite good..
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-352157-1.html#7703898


Roast them in the oven Bonnie 10 minutes before the are cooked take them out cover them in honey and put them back in . Delicious 
That's how I like them 
Sonja
This made me giggle , me giving a cooking tip 😀


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Welcome Mags7; dont recognize you. Glad you've joined it. Yes it is a small world when on th KTP. As you probably know there is always room fo more here. Hope you'll be here more.


Thank you Gwen. I came on here around April I think but have just been rather quiet.
I would like to join in more often but kind of hold back as you all seem to know one another so well. I guess that is no excuse though is it? How will I get to know you better if I am not a more active part of the KTP.

Marilynn


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> So is that something I have to look forward to


Yep, but at least the smear tests stop at 60! :shock:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

angelam said:


> I think you just get sent the kit to do the necessary. I imagine it varies a bit between local health authorities.


That's what happens here too, and then you *post* it back.....I always feel sorry for the poor postmen....I mean I know it's all sealed up in an envelope and it's only smears, but yeugh!! :roll: :lol:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Trouble is I have no idea who actually did it. I guess better the pot than the fence or the house.


Could it have been a delivery van Julie?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Don't the buses have a biffy?


Can guess what a biffy is, but never heard that word before!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Thank you Gwen. I came on here around April I think but have just been rather quiet.
> I would like to join in more often but kind of hold back as you all seem to know one another so well. I guess that is no excuse though is it? How will I get to know you better if I am not a more active part of the KTP.
> 
> Marilynn


Exactly! Some of us have been on here for years, but others not so long. Join in and you will soon get to know us...we're not so scary, honest! :lol:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

mags7 said:


> Thank you Gwen. I came on here around April I think but have just been rather quiet.
> I would like to join in more often but kind of hold back as you all seem to know one another so well. I guess that is no excuse though is it? How will I get to know you better if I am not a more active part of the KTP.
> 
> Marilynn


Hello Marilynn
My name is Sonja I only joined in January and now it feels like I've known everybody for ages 
Still not sure on something's but everybody is real friendly ( they will all get big heads when they read this😀) and I'm very glad I jumped right in and joined in with the conversation as I class each and everyone as a friend now
So please join in you will soon get to know everyone and ask away if you don't know what we are talking about I did . 
Look forward to hearing from you 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Yep, but at least the smear tests stop at 60! :shock:


So swap one embarrassing thing for another . How lucky are we


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Can guess what a biffy is, but never heard that word before!


I guessed too


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Oh Gigi, you are priceless!



Bobglory said:


> My DS (aka partner in crime) decided that today was break DD outta jail day lol. She suggested, and I heartily agreed, that it was high time for DBGD to attend her first lunch with the girls.
> 
> DBGD, tucked into her car seat/carrier and safely ensconced in the corner where well meaning strangers (and the odd boogeyman) couldn't touch her, behaved beautifully.... until the food came...
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Thank you Gwen. I came on here around April I think but have just been rather quiet.
> I would like to join in more often but kind of hold back as you all seem to know one another so well. I guess that is no excuse though is it? How will I get to know you better if I am not a more active part of the KTP.
> 
> Marilynn


Just do exactly as you have just done- and reply to posts that take your fancy! Good to see you back here!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Yep, but at least the smear tests stop at 60! :shock:


Ours go on to 69, so I have one more to go (I think) I may be muddling with Breast C, checks.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Could it have been a delivery van Julie?


Very unlikely- far too close to the fence!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Very unlikely- far too close to the fence!


If they are hitting things on your property and you find out who did surely someone should be told as it's dangerous driving they obviously can't see properly or are just not looking what if it had been a little child crouched down playing . 
Sonja


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Don't the buses have a biffy?


Pre bitumin and the road was so bumpy that itl broke down-a common problem on that route.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Thanks for all the good wishes, I'm sure we will have a great time.
> 
> Did you guys see this recipe. Seems an odd combo but it sure looks good. I might have to try it as for the first time I grew parsnips in my garden. I thought I didn't like them but my friend told me to parboil them & then fry in butter. They were quite good..
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-352157-1.html#7703898


That looks good Bonnie.
Glad you are feeling better- now you can enjoy your trip.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> all ten are on my bucket list - how about you? --- sam
> 
> http://www.10best.com/interests/trip-pics/terrifying-platforms-and-observation-decks/?utm_source=zergnet.com&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=zergnet_563018&CSP=ZERG
> 
> ...


Don't know if I would be game enough to do them but they look great.
Hoodies look good too.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> My DS (aka partner in crime) decided that today was break DD outta jail day lol. She suggested, and I heartily agreed, that it was high time for DBGD to attend her first lunch with the girls.
> 
> DBGD, tucked into her car seat/carrier and safely ensconced in the corner where well meaning strangers (and the odd boogeyman) couldn't touch her, behaved beautifully.... until the food came...
> 
> ...


Fun as always I see.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I will keep my fingers and everything else crossed for her to do well but I bet she doesn't need it . She will sail through no problem
> Sonja


I would normally feel the same- but these exams are often the first ones that these people have ever failed. Pass rate is only about 60% and they are all bright or they wouldn't have got as far as they have.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Thank you Gwen. I came on here around April I think but have just been rather quiet.
> I would like to join in more often but kind of hold back as you all seem to know one another so well. I guess that is no excuse though is it? How will I get to know you better if I am not a more active part of the KTP.
> 
> Marilynn


We don't bite- and very rarely do we get any nastiness here unlike some of the posts on the rest of the forum. 
So come visit more often- you'll soon get to know us.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Yep, but at least the smear tests stop at 60! :shock:


70 here. Think that is the same for mammograms- reminds me I need to book my next one, wish they would send an appoitment time as I would have to contact them to change it but just get a reminder whihc i keep forgetting to ring about.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> UGH! But know that it is necessary and will keep you in my thoughts that the tests are negative. How wonderful to have reached your 5 year survivor date. Mine will be in Sept.


Well its official..... I AM CLEAR!! There was one pollop that he removed and isnt concerned about. So thats it. He told me to forget the last 5 years and move forward now. He will do a repeat every 3 years now.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Here they screen for blood in the stool & if positive then a colonoscopy.
> I think those with family history of colon cancer get colonoscopy periodically but I don't know how often.


Thats pretty much how it works here too. My surgeon wants my kids to have a colonoscopy before they turn 30 due to me having had cancer.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> I would normally feel the same- but these exams are often the first ones that these people have ever failed. Pass rate is only about 60% and they are all bright or they wouldn't have got as far as they have.


I will still think positive while I have my fingers crossed 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Well its official..... I AM CLEAR!! There was one pollop that he removed and isnt concerned about. So thats it. He told me to forget the last 5 years and move forward now. He will do a repeat every 3 years now.


Yippee I am so glad for you Cathy at least that is one thing less to worry about 💐


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope he doesn't discard it. I can't believe how many things get thrown out when people don't value them. My brother got my moms house when she died & many things were left there. I didn't want to be one of those relatives who went to house & said I want this that & something else. I got her china cabinet which was her community wedding gift & a fancy cake plate. He didn't tell my sister & I he was moving & his GF sent many things to the dump that we would have saved :roll:


Oh that's sad.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> How sad. When getting ready to sell my mom's house my DB and DS came to help clear it out. They took most of the stuff of value (especially DS) and got mom's china . DS still interested in buying it from me but that is a no go. I did get most of the family photos too. As far as I'm concernedd that is fine. I got to be with mom during her final days and that is priceless.


 :thumbup: Agreed, priceless


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We are off to Sturgis South Dakota, USA tomorrow for about 10 days with 3 other couples. I certainly don't want the trots on thst trip as there will be miles between stops :shock:
> There is a huge motorcycle rally there every year & this is the 75th anniversary so they are expecting a million bikes :shock: my DH really wants to go. I'm more interested in the travels to & from as we are supposed to go through Yellowstone which I have wanted to see for many years.
> 
> I'm so glad my boys will be around to look after things. We have lucked out this year that youngest son has been home when we wanted to go away.


Have a wonderful trip and I hope your bug has gone.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think June was a favourite for all of us.
> Sorry to hear of Rilma's passing, but that was a very venerable age to have reached.


Ditto....


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well its official..... I AM CLEAR!! There was one pollop that he removed and isnt concerned about. So thats it. He told me to forget the last 5 years and move forward now. He will do a repeat every 3 years now.


Wonderfull what a relief. I'm sure that although you knew it should be OK you must have been relieved


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> But we like you!
> 
> The catchphrase of a well known comedian over here (Dick Emery) was, "You are awful....but I like you!" I doubt if he would be known to many outside the UK?


Oh yes, we know him here too. LOL :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> *Daralene* - Christening gown and bonnet are on page 5.
> 
> Colonoscopies are not routine here either. We do have a bowel screening programme every 2 years (I think it's over 55's)in which you send them 3 stool samples. I hate doing it, but always do anyway as my SIL was diagnosed with bowel cancer from it and she had no symptoms at all. Fortunately she has been cancer free for about 5 years now. I'm not sure if the Bowel Screening is nationwide or just Scotland?


Another success story. Mind you, my specialist told me that my cancer wouldn't have been picked up in one of those screens. However everyone should do one over 50 as they do pick up a lot of cases.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Wonderfull what a relief. I'm sure that although you knew it should be OK you must have been relieved


Oh yes thats for sure. Never a sure thing until the surgeon says so.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> just saw this on line ---
> 
> the easiest pizza dough ever
> 
> ...


I have a friend who does this... I will have to ask her if those are the amounts she uses. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Talking of baby blankets Vicky is on her way up to Brisbane for her exam tomorrow. They are not allowed to do the exam in their own hospital so it is children they won't have seen before.


Sending good luck.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh Sonja the one of the left is my favorite for sure now. I love the ears the bow with white dots (are those beads?) Both are cute though.


Swedenme said:


> Here Sam just for you


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh Gigi, you are priceless!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Yippee I am so glad for you Cathy at least that is one thing less to worry about 💐


Thanks Sonja :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

The light tht illuminates the dials...(speed, gas, etc.) I aked him to give me a guess-ta-mation and he said he would guess about $500.


tami_ohio said:


> I am glad it was not worse. What is the light on the dash that needs replaced? They do seem to need more $$ thrown at them as they get older, don't they.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> They have a spicy scent to them, reminds me of cardamon and cinnamon.


Those sound like wonderful rises to put outside the window.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I mash them with potatoes and they are good, Marla does them with pears.


I will have to try parsnips with pears, I would never have thought of that.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Wishing her tons of calmness & peace & wisdom. I'm sur she will do very well.


darowil said:


> Talking of baby blankets Vicky is on her way up to Brisbane for her exam tomorrow. They are not allowed to do the exam in their own hospital so it is children they won't have seen before.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks for the observaction plaform post, Sam. Great, I would love to see them all.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

We were all in that "new to group" stage at one time so please don't hesitate. Now that you mention it too I think I do remember you popping in before. I'm so glad your back and posting more. I'm not a fantastic knitter as many here are but have fun trying new things and getting to know everyone. And you are so right....the more you jump in the conversations the more at ease you'll feel.


mags7 said:


> Thank you Gwen. I came on here around April I think but have just been rather quiet.
> I would like to join in more often but kind of hold back as you all seem to know one another so well. I guess that is no excuse though is it? How will I get to know you better if I am not a more active part of the KTP.
> 
> Marilynn


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh you mean the "smash and dash" exam.....I got notice I was due for my annual back in June but there's been so much going on I've postponed it until after KAP. 


Lurker 2 said:


> Ours go on to 69, so I have one more to go (I think) I may be muddling with Breast C, checks.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

WOOHOO! Great news


sugarsugar said:


> Well its official..... I AM CLEAR!! There was one pollop that he removed and isnt concerned about. So thats it. He told me to forget the last 5 years and move forward now. He will do a repeat every 3 years now.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Haven't seen you posting as much Caren. Hope all is well. Look forward to seeing you and PJ at the KAP.


NanaCaren said:


> I will have to try parsnips with pears, I would never have thought of that.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> there are not a lot of bushes in the desert. --- sam


True, not a lot, but there are some!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well its official..... I AM CLEAR!! There was one pollop that he removed and isnt concerned about. So thats it. He told me to forget the last 5 years and move forward now. He will do a repeat every 3 years now.


That is wonderful news!!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Trouble is I have no idea who actually did it. I guess better the pot than the fence or the house.


So very true, Julie. Especially the house. Hopefully, the one who did it will confess.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Thats pretty much how it works here too. My surgeon wants my kids to have a colonoscopy before they turn 30 due to me having had cancer.


Same here for our DGS. His Dad died of colon cancer and Drs. figure that the cancer had been growing for close to 5 years...He was just 27 so DGS's pediatrician put something directly in DGS's chart to do a colonoscopy at age 25.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We have been in the area before & went to Mt. Rushmore, Little Big Horn & Deadwood.


I hope you are back to feeling good again. Enjoy your trip!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well its official..... I AM CLEAR!! There was one pollop that he removed and isnt concerned about. So thats it. He told me to forget the last 5 years and move forward now. He will do a repeat every 3 years now.


Great news!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I will have to try parsnips with pears, I would never have thought of that.


At my son's wedding we had pea and pear soup and it was delicious!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> I saw those- and have them open trying to remeber how to covert these pages into PDFs so I can save it. Or I might just need to knit them (well crochet maybe!) from the asscreen but I couldn't even save it. Thats why I don't like patterns from blogs.
> I could of course just wait and SOnja will change it into knitting. But crochet is so much quicker- made so much prgoress on the moccasins last night and would be no where near as far on if knitted them. Maybe I need to go back to more crochet especially for baby blankets.


Margaret, I just highlighted the pattern in the blog, and did a copy and paste in my Word program. I then clicked on each photo so I could reduce the size of them by pulling the corners into the center until I had a size I wanted, so they didn't take up so much room. Then saved as to my Documents. I did look, and I did have a choice to save as a PDF.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Thank you Gwen. I came on here around April I think but have just been rather quiet.
> I would like to join in more often but kind of hold back as you all seem to know one another so well. I guess that is no excuse though is it? How will I get to know you better if I am not a more active part of the KTP.
> 
> Marilynn


Marilynn, that is how we all feel in the beginning. I am normally a shy, quiet person, until I get to know you and feel comfortable around you. No one on here believes me because once I am comfortable with people, I do know how to talk! Those who met me at KAP last year, just couldn't believe it! So come join in as much as you like. If you are more comfortable with just a small comment once in a while, that is fine also.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well its official..... I AM CLEAR!! There was one pollop that he removed and isnt concerned about. So thats it. He told me to forget the last 5 years and move forward now. He will do a repeat every 3 years now.


Yay!!!!!!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> The light tht illuminates the dials...(speed, gas, etc.) I aked him to give me a guess-ta-mation and he said he would guess about $500.


Ouch. Too bad it isn't just a light bulb that needs replaced. My Expedition is also 10 years old. Knock wood, it has been mostly repair free, lately. We just put brakes and rotors on it. It needs front tires, but M says they are ok for now. Now, hopefully I haven't jinxed my self! I don't need any more expenses. We just got another bill from the oral surgen for his teeth. Almost $500.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Wishing her tons of calmness & peace & wisdom. I'm sur she will do very well.


Ditto


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Well we are heading home. TTYL.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Well we are heading home. TTYL.


Safe journey!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh Sonja the one of the left is my favorite for sure now. I love the ears the bow with white dots (are those beads?) Both are cute though.


Thanks Gwen I was going to use beads but I just used white yarn instead 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> I will have to try parsnips with pears, I would never have thought of that.


I was thinking that too


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well I'm still here. Got distracted by looking at the Love Knitting site and thinking of buying sock yarn- like I need it. Started looking for baby yarn and got distracted. Think I will get osme but willleave it until tomorrow- maybe I will change my mind. Actually if I wait I will find out tomorrow if I sold much at the craft fair.
Watching the cricket and we are going to lose soon. Maybe after I go to bed.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> That's what happens here too, and then you *post* it back.....I always feel sorry for the poor postmen....I mean I know it's all sealed up in an envelope and it's only smears, but yeugh!! :roll: :lol:


What about the poor lab tech(previously me) on the receiving end! :lol:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Roast them in the oven Bonnie 10 minutes before the are cooked take them out cover them in honey and put them back in . Delicious
> That's how I like them
> Sonja
> This made me giggle , me giving a cooking tip 😀


I'll have to try that when they are ready.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well its official..... I AM CLEAR!! There was one pollop that he removed and isnt concerned about. So thats it. He told me to forget the last 5 years and move forward now. He will do a repeat every 3 years now.


Great news!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Did you guys see this recipe. Seems an odd combo but it sure looks good. I might have to try it as for the first time I grew parsnips in my garden. I thought I didn't like them but my friend told me to parboil them & then fry in butter. They were quite good..
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-352157-1.html#7703898


Glad you're feeling "back up to snuff"! DD and I really like parsnips. I don't know if I've ever met a root vegetable I didn't like!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well I'm still here. Got distracted by looking at the Love Knitting site and thinking of buying sock yarn- like I need it. Started looking for baby yarn and got distracted. Think I will get osme but willleave it until tomorrow- maybe I will change my mind. Actually if I wait I will find out tomorrow if I sold much at the craft fair.
> Watching the cricket and we are going to lose soon. Maybe after I go to bed.


I was beginning to think you'd forgotten to send the summary.....you haven't have you? :lol:


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi, all! I've been reading but not posting much - just very busy. 
The last 2 weeks and the next 3 are just non-stop, but at least I will have my car back later today. I've been without it for 2 weeks and have been using either Bob's or DD#1's. The mechanic had to replace the head gasket and also the muffler pipe had a big hole (very loud!!. The poor guy apologized because he took so long - but his helper has apparently walked off the job and he's been working all by himself. I guess he earned every dime of the $750 we paid him. And I have wheels!! Good thing because I have to go the opposite direction that Bob has to go tonight. More softball - if Abby's team win tonight, they will play for the championship - if they lose they will take 3rd place, so I have to go cheer for them!!
Well, time for Lili's nap. I'm getting really excited about KAP!! Only 2 weeks away!
Hugs, Paula


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> What about the poor lab tech(previously me) on the receiving end! :lol:


 :lol:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> I was beginning to think you'd forgotten to send the summary.....you haven't have you? :lol:


No- its coming as soon as I read these last posts! And then I am heading off to bed.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh yes thats for sure. Never a sure thing until the surgeon says so.


 :thumbup: It is so great that it is an 'all clear'!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh you mean the "smash and dash" exam.....I got notice I was due for my annual back in June but there's been so much going on I've postponed it until after KAP.


Indeed I do! Although I'd never heard that one before!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

mags7 said:


> How will I get to know you better if I am not a more active part of the KTP.
> 
> Marilynn


Indeed! We want to get to know you, too!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well its official..... I AM CLEAR!! There was one pollop that he removed and isnt concerned about. So thats it. He told me to forget the last 5 years and move forward now. He will do a repeat every 3 years now.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: WooHoo!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> So very true, Julie. Especially the house. Hopefully, the one who did it will confess.


No sign of a confession yet- but they will see the efforts the young Elders have gone to, to protect the little trees- I will photograph that, if it is sunny at all, in the morning.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

That reminds me, we've not heard from Joy in Ohio for a day or two, hope all is well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well I'm still here. Got distracted by looking at the Love Knitting site and thinking of buying sock yarn- like I need it. Started looking for baby yarn and got distracted. Think I will get osme but willleave it until tomorrow- maybe I will change my mind. Actually if I wait I will find out tomorrow if I sold much at the craft fair.
> Watching the cricket and we are going to lose soon. Maybe after I go to bed.


Commiserations!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

All this talk of car repairs...I need to take mine to have the brakes looked at and hope for the best. In this climate, sometimes they get dust in them (took it once, worried that the brakes were going out because of a squeak and the fellow said they were fine--just dusty), but the car is getting old and sometimes there's a squeak now, and so...I'll try and do that this coming week.

Last night I was looking at a newer model of my car and boy, it would be nice, but I'm looking at all that dental work (need to talk to the office lady and get that going), so I just don't think it can be done. Maybe next year, if the dear little car holds out! I'm not at all worried about the engine, and of course brakes are much cheaper than a whole car. :XD:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Latest photo of my little dumpling all ready for ballet! :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Latest photo of my little dumpling all ready for ballet! :lol:


She is so beautiful, Kate! The first photos of little Fearne have come through.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that's a great site kaye - and they are always free. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> The hoodies are super cute.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Latest photo of my little dumpling all ready for ballet! :lol:


Awww she is gorgeous . What a difference a few weeks make 
She is wide awake 
Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

gigi - i hope you are keeping a diary - your posts are just to wonderful to not go down in posterity. hopefully the learning curve will soon get shorter. love your posts. your experiences with the cart is why i don't drive them anymore - one floor display was enough. --- sam



Bobglory said:


> My DS (aka partner in crime) decided that today was break DD outta jail day lol. She suggested, and I heartily agreed, that it was high time for DBGD to attend her first lunch with the girls.
> 
> DBGD, tucked into her car seat/carrier and safely ensconced in the corner where well meaning strangers (and the odd boogeyman) couldn't touch her, behaved beautifully.... until the food came...
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

welcome again marilynn - if you follow us by lurking i bet you already know us fairly well - but it would be more fun for you and for us to have you post - we love to hear what each of us is doing and what we are working on. --- sam



mags7 said:


> Thank you Gwen. I came on here around April I think but have just been rather quiet.
> I would like to join in more often but kind of hold back as you all seem to know one another so well. I guess that is no excuse though is it? How will I get to know you better if I am not a more active part of the KTP.
> 
> Marilynn


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> that's a great site kaye - and they are always free. --- sam


I love that site got lots and lots of patterns stored there . Think I will need 4 pair of hands to knit them and that's without all the others I have stored every where


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Thank you Gwen. I came on here around April I think but have just been rather quiet.
> I would like to join in more often but kind of hold back as you all seem to know one another so well. I guess that is no excuse though is it? How will I get to know you better if I am not a more active part of the KTP.
> 
> Marilynn


You've got that right, Marilyn.

We all have had to just jump in a time or three before we felt comfortable and the earlier posters realized that we intended to be an active part. All were welcomed nicely by Sam and the others. I know that some of us are more ''forward'' than the shy ones but all are welcome.

Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

margaret - what is the test and what does she get when she passes? --- sam



darowil said:


> I would normally feel the same- but these exams are often the first ones that these people have ever failed. Pass rate is only about 60% and they are all bright or they wouldn't have got as far as they have.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well its official..... I AM CLEAR!! There was one pollop that he removed and isnt concerned about. So thats it. He told me to forget the last 5 years and move forward now. He will do a repeat every 3 years now.


what excellent news cathy - happy dance time. --- sam

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wow - a flashlight is cheaper than that. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> The light tht illuminates the dials...(speed, gas, etc.) I aked him to give me a guess-ta-mation and he said he would guess about $500.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i would love to have that recipe. --- sam



KateB said:


> At my son's wedding we had pea and pear soup and it was delicious!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Well we are heading home. TTYL.


a safe journey joy --- sam :-D :-D


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a cutie kate - how far do they live from you? --- sam



KateB said:


> Latest photo of my little dumpling all ready for ballet! :lol:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to hear from you joy - we were getting worried - hadn't heard from you recently - life does get in the way sometimes - doesn't it? --- sam



jheiens said:


> You've got that right, Marilyn.
> 
> We all have had to just jump in a time or three before we felt comfortable and the earlier posters realized that we intended to be an active part. All were welcomed nicely by Sam and the others. I know that some of us are more ''forward'' than the shy ones but all are welcome.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> i would love to have that recipe. --- sam


Sorry I don't have it Sam!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> what a cutie kate - how far do they live from you? --- sam


They're about 40 minutes away by car, so not too far.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Sugar sugar, Thank God for the wonderful report on your lab test.

I have finished 2 cuffs for Kaye Jo's workshop at KAP and have restarted the wingspan--had lot frog 10 triangles because it still wasn't long enough to cover my upper arms. Unfortunately, it will not be finished before the need for A/C at church is behind us, but I will still be able to use it elsewhere during cooler days and evenings this fall.

We are fine here. Susan is still so busy with the non-profit's start-up in her donated building. So many individuals are coming forward with such immediate needs, that some nights she is simply overwhelmed with her lack of funds to to more. And all this takes more of what little time she has for Tim. I know that he misses her terribly. On another note, his PT is going well and hopefully he will not be so weakened by the start of classes and therapy at school.

DGGD is adapting well to our house and the accepted standards for getting along with our ''rules''. She is even picking up on pre-K skills she will so desperately need in at the coming year. Sadly her mother is still floating in and out of her life in very short spurts that are getting farther and farther apart. When the child comes home to her grandparents, she can be Hell on wheels for a a day or so.

Ben will take his son home this evening, thank heavens!! But I must say that the child actually participated in conversation (limited) last evening. First time this week. HE might actually get to go on the ''family vacation next summer.

I hear Tim moving around; it must be getting close to lunch time. TTYL.

Lots of love and hugs to you all.

Ohio Joy


Sam, you are so right about life getting in the way sometimes. Seems like it goes on for weeks around here.

Joy


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> margaret - what is the test and what does she get when she passes? --- sam


It means she will have passed all the exams needed to become a paediatrician though she still has about three years working before she has done the hours (and that will be delayed by her time off to get her own personnal hands on experience). However she has plans to do a sub speciality which will involve more study and exams.

Guess who didn't sleep?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Yesterday on one of our few slightly sunny days we took Luke to a farm park which he loved. There were various animals (donkeys, alpacas, llamas, camels, monkeys, etc) and lots of slides, soft play, trampolines...enough to keep him occupied for days! His favourite thing was the mechanical diggers as he is very in to diggers and tractors, and can spot a digger half a mile away!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Yesterday on one of our few slightly sunny days we took Luke to a farm park which he loved. There were various animals (donkeys, alpacas, llamas, camels, monkeys, etc) and lots of slides, soft play, trampolines...enough to keep him occupied for days! His favourite thing was the mechanical diggers as he is very in to diggers and tractors, and can spot a digger half a mile away!


Lovely picture Kate . I remember them digger days well my youngest had a square at the end of a border that just looked like quarry with a big hole in the middle and if we spotted diggers or council workers on there grass cutters we had to stand and stare for quite a while 
Even took him to digger land in Durham he didn't want to come home 
Always said he was going to be a digger man when he grew up


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Sugar sugar so pleased your test came back with good result. I have a friend in Sydney who had a routine one and they found several cancerous polyps, which she had removed last year and is all clear now. She came over to stay with us after the op to recuperate and is well now. I will be going over to visit her in October, can't wait to have some girl time with her.
Hubby and a friend are going over to the Bathurst car racing, and I am staying with my friend whilst they do their boys thing. 
Mags, I have only been on the tea party for a couple of weeks, and it's great. Lurker2 and I live nearby, and met up through KP. It's amazing the friends you can make through this, and sharing your crafts makes it so special. There was a post on forum about do you have Scottish ancestry and Julie had posted she had ancestors from a small village called Tillycoultry, which caught my eye as my grandparents came from there, and so I replied and we took it from there. small world isn't it? Joy the wingspan is fantastic, I love mine and yes it is quite short, but so am I so it fits me ok, would love to see it when you're finished. It's early Saturday morning here so must get my kickstart cuppa and get outta here. Cheers Fan


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Sugar sugar so pleased your test came back with good result. I have a friend in Sydney who had a routine one and they found several cancerous polyps, which she had removed last year and is all clear now. She came over to stay with us after the op to recuperate and is well now. I will be going over to visit her in October, can't wait to have some girl time with her.
> Hubby and a friend are going over to the Bathurst car racing, and I am staying with my friend whilst they do their boys thing.
> Mags, I have only been on the tea party for a couple of weeks, and it's great. Lurker2 and I live nearby, and met up through KP. It's amazing the friends you can make through this, and sharing your crafts makes it so special. There was a post on forum about do you have Scottish ancestry and Julie had posted she had ancestors from a small village called Tillycoultry, which caught my eye as my grandparents came from there, and so I replied and we took it from there. small world isn't it? Joy the wingspan is fantastic, I love mine and yes it is quite short, but so am I so it fits me ok, would love to see it when you're finished. It's early Saturday morning here so must get my kickstart cuppa and get outta here. Cheers Fan


Don't forget, Fan that around 9 am., our time Sam will start the new Tea Party!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Don't forget, Fan that around 9 am., our time Sam will start the new Tea Party!


Thanks for reminding me Julie, I'm still a newbie on here lol! Fan


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thanks for reminding me Julie, I'm still a newbie on here lol! Fan


 :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup:


Hello Julie how are you to day ? Did you find out wether you will get insulation in your house 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Julie how are you to day ? Did you find out wether you will get insulation in your house
> Sonja


Should be happening before four weeks have gone by, just in time for the Spring!!!!!!! I noticed a mistake in the Guernsey last night, that I was not prepared to leave- so I have just been fixing a 23 stitch panel by letting down the stitches, and knitting back up on a couple of DPN's. Quicker than undoing 4 rows- remembering that each of mine is 364 stitches!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Should be happening before four weeks have gone by, just in time for the Spring!!!!!!! I noticed a mistake in the Guernsey last night, that I was not prepared to leave- so I have just been fixing a 23 stitch panel by letting down the stitches, and knitting back up on a couple of DPN's. Quicker than undoing 4 rows- remembering that each of mine is 364 stitches!


Bummer, that, but glad you caught it and are fixing it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Bummer, that, but glad you caught it and are fixing it.


Off again on the rest of the row! It was one of the trees of life- I had omitted the last branches! Just did not look right!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Should be happening before four weeks have gone by, just in time for the Spring!!!!!!! I noticed a mistake in the Guernsey last night, that I was not prepared to leave- so I have just been fixing a 23 stitch panel by letting down the stitches, and knitting back up on a couple of DPN's. Quicker than undoing 4 rows- remembering that each of mine is 364 stitches!


Glad about the insulation but not about the Guernsey mistake . I would have cried if I had to unpick 364 sts x4 thankfully you managed to fix it 
Has it grown 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Glad about the insulation but not about the Guernsey mistake . I would have cried if I had to unpick 364 sts x4 thankfully you managed to fix it
> Has it grown
> Sonja


I am just at the point where I will be splitting for the yokes- I will take a photo when I get there. I am glad there was a way to fix it without undoing the whole lot!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am just at the point where I will be splitting for the yokes- I will take a photo when I get there. I am glad there was a way to fix it without undoing the whole lot!


Will look forward to seeing the pictures 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Will look forward to seeing the pictures
> Sonja


 :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think everyone should check this site out - there has to be at least one item that fits you. it's a great site - just look at it. --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it is nice to have the children and grandchildren not so far away. --- sam



KateB said:


> They're about 40 minutes away by car, so not too far.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

she will do fine - nice to have a baby doctor in the family. --- sam



darowil said:


> It means she will have passed all the exams needed to become a paediatrician though she still has about three years working before she has done the hours (and that will be delayed by her time off to get her own personnal hands on experience). However she has plans to do a sub speciality which will involve more study and exams.
> 
> Guess who didn't sleep?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i think everyone should check this site out - there has to be at least one item that fits you. it's a great site - just look at it. --- sam


Have you forgotten something, Sam!!!!?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very cute - heidi finally got bentley's hair cut over loud objetions from grandpa sam. --- sam



KateB said:


> Yesterday on one of our few slightly sunny days we took Luke to a farm park which he loved. There were various animals (donkeys, alpacas, llamas, camels, monkeys, etc) and lots of slides, soft play, trampolines...enough to keep him occupied for days! His favourite thing was the mechanical diggers as he is very in to diggers and tractors, and can spot a digger half a mile away!


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well its official..... I AM CLEAR!! There was one pollop that he removed and isnt concerned about. So thats it. He told me to forget the last 5 years and move forward now. He will do a repeat every 3 years now.


That is the greatest news. I always feel anxiety with those of you waiting for test results. In 2000 I was diagnosed with a rare cancer and had 10 surgeries in the first 7 years due to recurrences. I have now been clear for 8 years. I owe it all to my surgeon. She was never ready to give up on me.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that doctor is a keeper. --- sam



mags7 said:


> That is the greatest news. I always feel anxiety with those of you waiting for test results. In 2000 I was diagnosed with a rare cancer and had 10 surgeries in the first 7 years due to recurrences. I have now been clear for 8 years. I owe it all to my surgeon. She was never ready to give up on me.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what have i forgotten? --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Have you forgotten something, Sam!!!!?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mags7 said:


> That is the greatest news. I always feel anxiety with those of you waiting for test results. In 2000 I was diagnosed with a rare cancer and had 10 surgeries in the first 7 years due to recurrences. I have now been clear for 8 years. I owe it all to my surgeon. She was never ready to give up on me.


That sounds like you are doing really well. Hats off to your Surgeon!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> what have i forgotten? --- sam


There was no link, and it looked like you were referring to one!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

duh - thank you jullie. i will fix it. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> There was no link, and it looked like you were referring to one!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Should be happening before four weeks have gone by, just in time for the Spring!!!!!!! I noticed a mistake in the Guernsey last night, that I was not prepared to leave- so I have just been fixing a 23 stitch panel by letting down the stitches, and knitting back up on a couple of DPN's. Quicker than undoing 4 rows- remembering that each of mine is 364 stitches!


Sounds about right--our air conditioning got fixed one year in October (our fall, going into winter)! Glad you found a manageable fix for the mistake--sounds much easier than frogging the entire rows.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> duh - thank you jullie. i will fix it. --- sam


 :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> very cute - heidi finally got bentley's hair cut over loud objetions from grandpa sam. --- sam


Oh, I loved my son's curls when he was little...then one day, we were at the grocery and someone remarked what a pretty little girl we had...his daddy took him for a haircut the next day. I'd have kept them anyhow!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Sounds about right--our air conditioning got fixed one year in October (our fall, going into winter)! Glad you found a manageable fix for the mistake--sounds much easier than frogging the entire rows.


It is a bit fiddly as you run to the end of the yarn you have let down, on each row, but a lot less work than going all the way back!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

mags7 said:


> That is the greatest news. I always feel anxiety with those of you waiting for test results. In 2000 I was diagnosed with a rare cancer and had 10 surgeries in the first 7 years due to recurrences. I have now been clear for 8 years. I owe it all to my surgeon. She was never ready to give up on me.


That is such good news. Really great when you get a doctor that you know will do there best for you
Sonja


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Oh, I loved my son's curls when he was little...then one day, we were at the grocery and someone remarked what a pretty little girl we had...his daddy took him for a haircut the next day. I'd have kept them anyhow!


Our son had beautiful curls too and one winter I was visiting family in Alberta. Our son was 1 and our daughter was 2. My uncle took the kids into town and took Kevin to the barber. He took in my baby and brought me back a little man!!. I was so angry with him.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Luke has his daddy's poker straight hair, not a bend in it let alone a curl! His mummy likes it long, but I think it just ends up mop-like. :roll:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Haven't seen you posting as much Caren. Hope all is well. Look forward to seeing you and PJ at the KAP.


Life has been extra busy lately. Today I went traded in my truck for a smaller vehicle and cheaper payments. 👍👍 a Mazda CX-5, blue. Looking forward to seeing you and everyone else at KAP


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> At my son's wedding we had pea and pear soup and it was delicious!


That sounds very good too 👍👍 I bet my sweetie would like it too


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

here we are folks - just a tad late. --- sam

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-352297-1.html#7707437


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Latest photo of my little dumpling all ready for ballet! :lol:


Awww she is sooo cute.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Well its official..... I AM CLEAR!! There was one pollop that he removed and isnt concerned about. So thats it. He told me to forget the last 5 years and move forward now. He will do a repeat every 3 years now.


Brilliant news!!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> If you ever feel that I am overstepping and upsetting him with my suggestions let me know right away. I know he felt It was okay when I made suggestions to him after the last KAP. Tell him I feel he is a friend and I hope that my suggestions are okay with him. Tell him not to worry. People try different things when the are ready. He will too.
> 
> I have him in my thoughts and prayers and I know he is doing something that will be worthwhile for him for his future.
> 
> The more he learns new things the better his work will be but it does take time. His pencil sketches are beyond wonderful. Shirley


Thanks. I usually can read how he feels about trying things and he was receptive to your idea. That means he may very well be ready to experiment with a little bit of color. He admires your work and speaks well of you.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> Yesterday on one of our few slightly sunny days we took Luke to a farm park which he loved. There were various animals (donkeys, alpacas, llamas, camels, monkeys, etc) and lots of slides, soft play, trampolines...enough to keep him occupied for days! His favourite thing was the mechanical diggers as he is very in to diggers and tractors, and can spot a digger half a mile away!


My DGS used to love diggers as well when he was that age. They are still known as "ellow gidders" in our family.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> My DS (aka partner in crime) decided that today was break DD outta jail day lol. She suggested, and I heartily agreed, that it was high time for DBGD to attend her first lunch with the girls.
> 
> DBGD, tucked into her car seat/carrier and safely ensconced in the corner where well meaning strangers (and the odd boogeyman) couldn't touch her, behaved beautifully.... until the food came...
> 
> ...


LOLOLOL!!!! Oh my, and you are right, paybacks when you can get them that good, you gotta take them. :XD: :XD:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Exactly! Some of us have been on here for years, but others not so long. Join in and you will soon get to know us...we're not so scary, honest! :lol:


Well, we do get a little scary, but we are entertaining. 
We are glad to have you join in with us though, the more the merrier.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well its official..... I AM CLEAR!! There was one pollop that he removed and isnt concerned about. So thats it. He told me to forget the last 5 years and move forward now. He will do a repeat every 3 years now.


YIPPEEE!!!! That is indeed very good news!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> The light tht illuminates the dials...(speed, gas, etc.) I aked him to give me a guess-ta-mation and he said he would guess about $500.


 :thumbdown: That's a lot for light, the relay went out on the Buick that operates the air con, heat, and front defogger, before we went on vacation, the part new is almost $200 and it's just a wire pretty much, David got one at the junkyard today for $20 so fingers are crossed with everything (legs are continually crossed with Gigi's adventures in parenting/grandparenting) else, that it works. Air would be nice, but the defroster is pretty much madantory


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> The light tht illuminates the dials...(speed, gas, etc.) I aked him to give me a guess-ta-mation and he said he would guess about $500.


 :thumbdown: That's a lot for light, the relay went out on the Buick that operates the air con, heat, and front defogger, before we went on vacation, the part new is almost $200 and it's just a wire pretty much, David got one at the junkyard today for $20 so fingers are crossed with everything (legs are continually crossed with Gigi's adventures in parenting/grandparenting) else, that it works. Air would be nice, but the defroster is pretty much madantory come winter, along with heat. 
Hope you can get it done cheaper used.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

sugarsugar wrote:
Well its official..... I AM CLEAR!! There was one pollop that he removed and isnt concerned about. So thats it. He told me to forget the last 5 years and move forward now. He will do a repeat every 3 years now.



Poledra65 said:


> YIPPEEE!!!! That is indeed very good news!!!


~~~DITTO! DITTO! DITTO! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I will have to try parsnips with pears, I would never have thought of that.


 Marla really likes them that way, I'll ask her how she does them exactly and post it for you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Well we are heading home. TTYL.


Safe travels!!!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Update on the little boy who was missing. Sadly, his body was found in Lake Erie 1/4 mile from where he went missing, about 1:00 this afternoon. Thank you all for your prayers. RIP little Sydney.


~~~Tami, I am so sorry. Prayers for Sydney, and his family.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

pacer said:


> Thank you. His brother is very much the same way. Carol could affirm that. My older son has an interview tomorrow so prayers would be welcome. I believe it is for a full time position at one of the jobs that he currently works at. He had a different offer for a full time job, but turned it down because it does not pay as well.


~~~And I do! :thumbup: Prayers on the way....and fingers & toes crossed!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

pacer said:


> My oldest son needed to be pounded on the back and suctioned. He hated it. He didn't have CF, but had the pneumonia and breathing problems as well as a poor immune system. The steroids he needed to keep his airway working did not help with an already weakened immune system. It was a vicious battle we fought for 3 years before he started doing better. He is a blessing to me and I never forget it. Both of my boys are wonderful blessings in my life.


~~~And we are blessed that you share them with us! :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

pacer said:


> Honestly, do not be anxious as we cherish the time together to visit, knit, eat and enjoy being with one another. That is what I am coming for. It is nice that Jeanette has offered to help organize the food. I have already placed the order for the meat from the butcher shop and will be picking it up. I have the coolers to put it in as well as the fruit and veggies that we will be cutting up that week. We will certainly have enough fruits and veggies for the weekend. I am sure we will have some to set out for Friday as well as Saturday. Thankfully Matthew has been planning his gifts and the watermelon design that he thinks he wants to try. Whatever he does, we will appreciate it as it is his gift of love and talent for us to share with him. I have started a box to bring to KAP as Caren wants to look at one of my pattern books. Just being there and having the space for us to get together is what we will look forward to. I do not come to judge others, but to enjoy being with everyone.


~~~VERY nicely said, Pacer. The comaraderie we have created is the treasure of the KAP! Just sitting and sharing....and somehow we never run out of chatter! What a hoot!
Tami, you have done a wonderful job....as long as you have some needles, some yarn (don't even need that...folks will bring some for give-away)....we will be fine! Did you find you lost item? I keep thinking about it!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

mags7 said:


> Thank you Gwen. I came on here around April I think but have just been rather quiet.
> I would like to join in more often but kind of hold back as you all seem to know one another so well. I guess that is no excuse though is it? How will I get to know you better if I am not a more active part of the KTP.
> 
> Marilynn


Never let our knowing one another hold you back. We love newcomers and cherish them as much as each other. I am so pleased to have read that you have been in remission for a while now from your cancer. What a blessing that is. We would love to get to know you better. I work a lot and knit when I can. I don't comment as often as I wish because there are nights that I start dozing off while reading KTP and it is not because the group is boring. I start to relax while reading the posts and get very sleepy.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

sugarsugar wrote:
I am far behind on here. Went out to a "family" thing last night. It didnt go well.... It was some of my in laws and my kids. Anyway stuff happens and the end result... my DD probably wont have anything to do with some of them anymore. And I dont blame her. Some people are just cruel and mean and nasty. Oh well I said MY piece also... I feel sorry for my DD., it was all very uneccessary. We really can do without that crap.

Thanks for the start of another week.

Mum is still just the same. Quiet, sleepy and still eating.



tami_ohio said:


> I am sorry that the family was mean. If that is the way they want to be, it is their loss, if your DD has nothing more to do with them. Good for you for speaking your mind.
> 
> You and your Mum are still in my prayers. The good news is she is not worse.


~~~Glad mom is holding her own. Sorry about the family fuss....DD is smart to keep the "crazy makers" away & out of her life.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Mom has an upper respiratory infection and having problems breathing at night. I'm quite worried about her when it moves to her lungs. It will be much worse for her with the COPD and her heart problems. My sister said her spirits are good though and that is important.


So sorry to hear about your mom's infection. She is having a rough time. Prayers coming her way for an improvement. Also, hope that you are feeling better.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Never had symptoms to warrant concern!
> Alastair has his ups and downs with his new pills that are halucinegenic - they cause problems when he first takes them, and it may be a couple of months before they really work, but they have no other suggestions and must persevere. Thanks for asking!
> Ringo and I are home now.
> And one of my neighbours has smashed the pot with my lavender- not thrilled. I will take the risk of planting the lemon and orange I want, because in terms of sun it is the right spot- I just hope they don't get bowled too.


Was hoping that Alastair was on the upswing. It will be a long couple of months waiting for his pills to do their job.

However did your neighbour smash your pot?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Was hoping that Alastair was on the upswing. It will be a long couple of months waiting for his pills to do their job.
> 
> However did your neighbour smash your pot?


It will be a long wait- but better than him thinking he had only 5 days.

I believe they have to have driven into it- certainly most of the pots have been shifted- I need someone to help me get them back on their saucers- they are mostly too heavy now for me to lift.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> me popping in again, spent all day at the hospital yesterday. my niece went through a 6 hr surgery. don't know what its really called but they replaced veins in her leg to bypass the bad ones. she will spend 2 days in the unit and get back in a room and then rehab then home. what a day. mom spent the night, i will do the day time. why is sitting waiting so tiring????


Hope all went well for your niece and that she'll feel much better when she's home.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm afraid not (being able to contact); the Bible is huge and I'd gladly pay for shipping. Just keeping my fingers crossed that someday I'll hear from him but do doubt it.


I hope that it will come to pass.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Aran said:


> Last year I had asked for prayers for my Friend Rilma Buckman, who had fallen & broken her hip at the age of 99 1/2 years old. She recovered from her broken hip but was never able to walk again. She died yesterday at the age of 100 years & 11 days old. I think that she was holding out for her birthday before she could go. I went to a birthday party for her in June, and she had a grand time.t.


Hi Aran, so sorry to read that Rilma has died. What a good age she reached. I hope that her 100th birthday was very special to her.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here Sam just for you


Sonja, they are adorable!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> now - if sonja could knit me a pair to fit i would wear them. --- sam


Be careful what you wish for ----- you might get a pair at the KAP :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> Latest photo of my little dumpling all ready for ballet! :lol:


Such a cutie!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm only on page 86 but I can't stay longer. My right leg for some reason is just killing me. Have to go.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> Yesterday on one of our few slightly sunny days we took Luke to a farm park which he loved. There were various animals (donkeys, alpacas, llamas, camels, monkeys, etc) and lots of slides, soft play, trampolines...enough to keep him occupied for days! His favourite thing was the mechanical diggers as he is very in to diggers and tractors, and can spot a digger half a mile away!


Looks like fun!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Should be happening before four weeks have gone by, just in time for the Spring!!!!!!! I noticed a mistake in the Guernsey last night, that I was not prepared to leave- so I have just been fixing a 23 stitch panel by letting down the stitches, and knitting back up on a couple of DPN's. Quicker than undoing 4 rows- remembering that each of mine is 364 stitches!


Oh no! I am glad you can do it by letting it down and knitting it back up. On that kind of pattern, I would make it even worse.

As to the insulation being installed just in time for spring, just think, it will also help keep the heat out. I am so glad you are getting it!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

mags7 said:


> That is the greatest news. I always feel anxiety with those of you waiting for test results. In 2000 I was diagnosed with a rare cancer and had 10 surgeries in the first 7 years due to recurrences. I have now been clear for 8 years. I owe it all to my surgeon. She was never ready to give up on me.


Congratulations on 8 years clear!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Oh no! I am glad you can do it by letting it down and knitting it back up. On that kind of pattern, I would make it even worse.
> 
> As to the insulation being installed just in time for spring, just think, it will also help keep the heat out. I am so glad you are getting it!


It has worked out ok, though.
And if we have a Summer like last, the insulation will be very welcome!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Latest photo of my little dumpling all ready for ballet! :lol:


AWE!!!! She's growing so fast, wasn't she just born yesterday? Where in the world does the time go?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Sugar sugar, Thank God for the wonderful report on your lab test.
> 
> I have finished 2 cuffs for Kaye Jo's workshop at KAP and have restarted the wingspan--had lot frog 10 triangles because it still wasn't long enough to cover my upper arms. Unfortunately, it will not be finished before the need for A/C at church is behind us, but I will still be able to use it elsewhere during cooler days and evenings this fall.
> 
> ...


Glad that Susans NP is doing well, but so sorry that she is so stressed at not being able to do more and is having to be away with Tim more. 
It's too bad that your DGGD has to go through this with her mother, sounds as though not seeing her at all would be better than just seeing her occasionally, a child that young just doesn't understand mom popping in and out that way. Very good though that she's picking up on the rules of the house and on skills she'll need. 
I sure hope that things start to balance out for you all soon.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am just at the point where I will be splitting for the yokes- I will take a photo when I get there. I am glad there was a way to fix it without undoing the whole lot!


I agree, anytime you can fix it instead of ripping, it's a very good thing! :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I agree, anytime you can fix it instead of ripping, it's a very good thing! :thumbup:


 :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

mags7 said:


> That is the greatest news. I always feel anxiety with those of you waiting for test results. In 2000 I was diagnosed with a rare cancer and had 10 surgeries in the first 7 years due to recurrences. I have now been clear for 8 years. I owe it all to my surgeon. She was never ready to give up on me.


Congratulations on 8 years clear!!! That is wonderful, especially after all you had to go through to get clear. We are very glad you are here by the way.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> I'm only on page 86 but I can't stay longer. My right leg for some reason is just killing me. Have to go.


I hope that the pain passes quickly and it's nothing major.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Okay, caught up here, now off to stay on the new one.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Great news!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thankyou Kate, that was lovely


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Latest photo of my little dumpling all ready for ballet! :lol:


Aaaw! She is such a cute dumpling.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

mags7 said:


> That is the greatest news. I always feel anxiety with those of you waiting for test results. In 2000 I was diagnosed with a rare cancer and had 10 surgeries in the first 7 years due to recurrences. I have now been clear for 8 years. I owe it all to my surgeon. She was never ready to give up on me.


Thanks, and Congratulations to you too for being cancer free now. 
:thumbup:


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Thanks, and Congratulations to you too for being cancer free now.
> :thumbup:


Thank you.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Congratulations on 8 years clear!


Thank you


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Congratulations on 8 years clear!!! That is wonderful, especially after all you had to go through to get clear. We are very glad you are here by the way.


Thank you. I had 2 different sessions of radiation and had my limit, cannot have any more.
DH used to tell everyone I glowed in the dark.😊


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Adorable! She is already changing so much. Love the tutu.


KateB said:


> Latest photo of my little dumpling all ready for ballet! :lol:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

LOL....that is just what I thought Sam! Already have one in the car!


thewren said:


> wow - a flashlight is cheaper than that. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Luke is such a boys boy; an adorable little boy. Love the digger toy; never seen one like that.



KateB said:


> Yesterday on one of our few slightly sunny days we took Luke to a farm park which he loved. There were various animals (donkeys, alpacas, llamas, camels, monkeys, etc) and lots of slides, soft play, trampolines...enough to keep him occupied for days! His favourite thing was the mechanical diggers as he is very in to diggers and tractors, and can spot a digger half a mile away!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What site Sam?


thewren said:


> i think everyone should check this site out - there has to be at least one item that fits you. it's a great site - just look at it. --- sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> What site Sam?


He gives it on about page 1 of the current TP.
It is Baba-mail


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Southern Gal said:


> me popping in again, spent all day at the hospital yesterday. my niece went through a 6 hr surgery. don't know what its really called but they replaced veins in her leg to bypass the bad ones. she will spend 2 days in the unit and get back in a room and then rehab then home. what a day. mom spent the night, i will do the day time. why is sitting waiting so tiring????


That sounds quite painful. Hope she is healing well.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Having lost a son-in-law to colon cancer, I'm pretty diligent about the screenings knowing that early detection is really the most significant factor in not having that disease be fatal. I truly believe that the screenings should be done on the prescribed schedule.


Yes, DH wouldn't let me cancel my appointment. Thank you Rookie for the poignant reminder. How terrible for you to have lost your son to this disease and apparently he was way too young. Thank you again for sharing from your pain.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Cashmeregma. Hope you continue to feel better each day. Sorry to hear that your Mom is doing poorly and continue to keep her in my prayers. I'm praying for you too so that you regain your strength because I know you want to be with your Mom if you can be.
> 
> Congrats to your DH; what a wonderful treat for your DH to hear of someone enjoying his dad's music also. Are there any recordings of DH's dad's music? My DH's mom taught music and played the piano and accordion. We have a recording of her singing (it's rather funny)and of her playing the accordion. It's a treasure!! We don't have any recordings of my dad's music and sure wish I did. He played tenor sax and was in a big band for many years (way before I was though of). I do have my memories though of his playing and alternating between playing and putting a record on the player to dance. He was a great dancer also.


We will have to look into that. I don't think there are any recordings though. It took lots and lots of begging to just get a photo of Bill's real grandmother. She died giving birth to DH's dad and for some reason the only photo we ever got was finally sent to us just a few months before dad's death. Don't know why they didn't share it. Perhaps they thought it would hurt the feelings of his grandma while she was alive. She was his real grandma's sister and married his grandpa to help take care of the baby (DH's dad) Boy, our families are confusing. I probably have you totally confused by now. LOL
.
His dad played music and had a band before he was in the church, so it was considered of the world, as is DH and his music. It would be a real treasure to find a recording.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh you mean the "smash and dash" exam.....I got notice I was due for my annual back in June but there's been so much going on I've postponed it until after KAP.


I'm 77 and my doc says that I can't have a mammo anymore unless he finds something suspicious . I mean that it won't be covered by health care.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well its official..... I AM CLEAR!! There was one pollop that he removed and isnt concerned about. So thats it. He told me to forget the last 5 years and move forward now. He will do a repeat every 3 years now.


Good news


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> Latest photo of my little dumpling all ready for ballet! :lol:


What a sweetie


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

mags7 said:


> That is the greatest news. I always feel anxiety with those of you waiting for test results. In 2000 I was diagnosed with a rare cancer and had 10 surgeries in the first 7 years due to recurrences. I have now been clear for 8 years. I owe it all to my surgeon. She was never ready to give up on me.


So glad that your surgeon was looking after you so well and that you are clear. Mine was the same. He checked me every 6 months and when he thought there was a recurrence, he did every thing possible to get me looked after, although no one said positively that it was cancer, only that it was suspicious. Am still going for CT scans every 6 months.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I hope that the pain passes quickly and it's nothing major.


I was okay in the morning. Don't know what caused it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> LOL....that is just what I thought Sam! Already have one in the car!


Gwen, get a flashlight with a red lens. It won't ruin your night vision if you need to see the dashboard. A white light will.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> We will have to look into that. I don't think there are any recordings though. It took lots and lots of begging to just get a photo of Bill's real grandmother. She died giving birth to DH's dad and for some reason the only photo we ever got was finally sent to us just a few months before dad's death. Don't know why they didn't share it. Perhaps they thought it would hurt the feelings of his grandma while she was alive. She was his real grandma's sister and married his grandpa to help take care of the baby (DH's dad) Boy, our families are confusing. I probably have you totally confused by now. LOL
> .
> His dad played music and had a band before he was in the church, so it was considered of the world, as is DH and his music. It would be a real treasure to find a recording.


Actually, I am not confused! It was quite common then for a man to marry his deceased wife's sister to take care of the children. I am glad you finally got a photo of DH's grandma. I hope you can find a recording of his grandfather's music.


----------

